# AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Spin Off de este hilo:

Mad Max: Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante "Jungla de Asfalto" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
Concepto básico.

Uno ha de ir por la calle como si fuera un GUARDAESPALDAS. Un *guardaespaldas...de uno mismo*.

Un Guardaespaldas no se distrae en la calle. Su trabajo es estar siempre atento y detectar posibles problemas desde lejos.

Esa es la actitud.​
Como ya hice con MOTOS ASESINAS (mi primer libro en burbuja.info)...

MOTOS ASESINAS: Todos los HILOS ANTI-MOTOS unificados y "encuadernados" en el PRIMER LIBRO PUBLICADO EN BURBUJA.INFO

...encuaderno varios hilos en un meta hilo para aprovechar y unificar el material, facilitar la consulta y molestar lo menos posible a quien no interese.

De paso aprovecho para "pillar sitio" y expandir y desarrollar conceptos que me han ido madurando en la cabeza en los últimos años.

El enfoque que doy al Survivalismo y a la Defensa Personal es desde el punto de vista del Objetivismo Oscuro, mi sistema de valores:

OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso

Paso a reunificar material disperso "encuadernado" en este hilo.

Más adelante pasaré a crear nuevo material.

Sociedad: Guía de SUPERVIVENCIA URBANA (Autodefensa personal y Survivalismo ante desastres)

Jajajajajaja....me parodian:

Cosas que debería llevar Aynrandiano siempre encima al salir de casa - Buscar con Google

Mi nuevo (y extraño) hilo survivalista:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anti-ebola-y-otras-epidemias-espabilados.html

Sólo para Conspiranóicos con Tarjeta Black y pase VIP. Abran en pestaña aparte si les interesa.​
Impagable texto de una autoridad que me da 1.000 vueltas en esto: Jeff Cooper



Spoiler






clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Algunas personas atacan a otras. Nos guste o no, es un hecho.* Siempre fue así y no cambiará.
> 
> El número de psicópatas en una población dada, varía ampliamente, pero para simplificar podemos tomar que sea uno cada cien, y no erraremos por mucho. Aproximadamente una persona de cada cien iniciara, bajo ciertas circunstancias, un ataque violento sobre otra, quebrantando la ley, por razones que serán suficientes para él en ese momento.
> 
> ...







Me la han pedido muchas veces este hilo...aquí está.

Ya en los años 80 empecé a preocuparme por la posibilidad de ser asaltado por la calle. En 1985 un yonki pijo (vestía bien) me paró para hablar con una excusa y terminó por pedirme dinero...no me pasó nada, pero me impresionó (e impresionó en mi casa) que en un barrio "bien" y un domingo a las 12:00 del mediodía (yo iba...a Misa) pudiesen pedirte dinero por la calle.

Les condenso mis casi 30 años de estudiar estas materias. Empecé estudiando las más ridículas (e ilegales, y absurdas) técnicas de "autodefensa": Los míticos _*Shuriken*_ ochenteros (aún legales por aquel entonces) y el lanzamiento de cuchillos (compré un par de manuales sobre el tema). Creo que he ido "destilando" todo lo que sirve y es legal y proporcional para defenderse y sobrevivir física (...y psicológicamente) en una Sociedad cada vez más violenta.

*AVISO:* Mis (des)cualificaciones son las siguientes.

* Soy un artista marcial mediocre. Tras 7 años de práctica marcial de 2 artes marciales aún soy un "desastre" peleando. Me cuesta mucho "marcar" puntos. Sólo se me teme peleando porque soy grande y pesado y no "controlo" mucho. Soy un Elefante en una cacharrería.

* Sólo he tenido un encontronazo callejero violento. Me limité a desviar los golpes. No hizo falta más. Fui muy tonto porque "caí" en la pelea. Hoy la hubiese eludido.

* Todas mis demás "victorias" callejeras han sido...eludir la pelea de una forma u otra. para mí esto es un éxito. Quizás para otros no. Nunca he pegado a nadie en la calle, ni he usado para defenderme ni el spray ni la linterna. Espero que nunca tenga que hacerlo.

* Me muevo por zonas muy "tranquilas", muy "bien". Apenas tengo que aplicar nada de lo que digo...pero el "Radar" lo llevo siempre conectado. No se crean ustedes que soy un Batman de Lavapiés o algo similar. Al contrario: Procuro eludir en la medida de lo posible sitios que supongo problemáticos.​
Es una divertida paradoja que haya desarrollado todo este "estar en el mundo" ta "peculiar" cuando en realidad sólo me han asaltado por calle UNA vez en toda mi vida.

*Este hilo está escrito pensando en España.* En otros países las reglas cambian (en UK los sprays de OC están totalmente prohibidos, en Francia las defensas eléctricas son legales...) o simplemente el nivel de violencia es muy superior (Hispanoamérica o Rusia) y las estrategias que _aquí _me permiten ir bastante tranquilo _*allí *_serían insuficientes.

* Todo lo que les voy a contar puede parecer la cháchara interna de un "Rambo" paranóico preparado para soltar un puñetazo a cualquiera que le pida la hora.

* Nada más lejos de la verdad: Voy relajado y feliz por la calle, lo que pasa es que he _automatizado_ todas mis "recetas" y por lo tanto mi atención ya no es consciente. 

Más aún: Yo me _divierto_ con mis precauciones: Bajar a un parking o al servicio de una gasolinera o salir de mi coche es para mí tan excitante como una partida de Airsoft o de _Ghost Recon_: Tiene "tensión" y "peligro". 

Uno así nunca se aburre, y cada paseo por la ciudad es -lejanamente- como una patrulla en el Ulster en los años 80 en la que sabemos al menos que nadie nos va a disparar. Hay algo _deportivo_ en esta actitud. A mí me divierte andar así por el mundo. No sufro en absoluto por tener tanto "miedo"...porque no lo tengo: Estoy atento y preparado.​
Mi sugerencia es que anden por la calle IGUAL QUE COMO SE DEBERÍA CONDUCIR: Con una relajada pero contínua atención.





Uno no debe ir con los puños prietos sobre el volante y mirando nerviosamente alrededor...pero tampoco uno ha de de conducir "en automático" dedicando a la carretera un 1% de su atención (mucha gente conduce así, por eso hay los accidentes que hay).

Ir por la calle debería ser lo mismo que conducir: Relajada atención contínua. En este contexto "calle" es cualquier sitio que no sea su casa.

*Drill Coche-Casa*

Tómense el trayecto coche casa como una "misión" de Airsoft o de Call of Duty.

Prepárense para salir del "tanque" (el coche). Todo listo: Bolso, llaves...abran el seguro y la manilla del coche como si fuese la escotilla de un tanque en una batalla: Con mucha alerta.

Alerta antes de salir: Comprueben los retrovisores. Quiten la radio del coche. Escuchen atentamente. Dejen que los ojos se adapten a la oscuridad si están en un garaje.

Salgan rápido mirando el entorno. Como si estuviesen en una partida de Counter Strike.

Cierren el coche sin mirar atrás (espalda al coche). Comprueben que se ha cerrado sin mirar atrás.

Vayan andando hasta casa con spray y linterna ya en las manos, dentro de los bolsillos inferiores de la prenda de abrigo (sí, los abrigos sin bolsillos inferiores NO VALEN porque no permiten ocultar armas defensivas) que lleven. Vayan alerta, sin oir nada en cascos de audio y -por supuesto- sin atender al móvil, aunque suene.

En la escalera de casa no den a la luz. Suban las escaleras (los ascensores son inventos de Satanás para enfermarnos) a oscuras con la linterna en la mano y escuhando atentamente. Si oyesen un ruido raro, un fogonazo de linterna es DEVASTADOR a oscuras. A más oscuridad más eficaz es la linterna, así que no den la luz.

Abran la puerta de su casa tras chequear el rellano con la linterna. Según entren cierren el resbalón. No s eentretengan nunca con la puerta de la casa abierta.

Fin de la "misión".

_*Counter-Strikeize su vida*_. Ganará diversión, "vivir el presente" Zen y...seguridad.​
*MARCO JURÍDICO DE LA AUTODEFENSA*

La defensa ha de ser justificada (sólo ante amenazas físicas, nunca para defender propiedades o el "honor") y proporcional.

Si les insultan por la calle o les roban la cartera, mala suerte. La ley no les permite "defenderse" ante los insultos o el robo. Es más: Serían ustedes los agresores.

Si alguien les agrede físicamente y se defienden, su derecho a defenderse termina en el segundo en el cual cesa la amenaza: No pueden ustedes perseguir a un agresor "para darle su merecido" ni seguir golpeando a un agresor neutralizado.​
*RADAR CONECTADO SIEMPRE: PRINCIPIO CERO DE AUTODEFENSA*

La mejor Autodefensa es detectar los problemas DE LEJOS y eludirlos, bien zafándose de ellos o bien simplemente...corriendo.

La gente normalmente comete el error de andar por la calle en BLANCO:







Cooper’s Color Code |

Recuerden siempre que el único sitio en el cual se pueden permitir estar en BLANCO es en su casa, debidamente cerrada y protegida.

Por la calle hay que ir siempre en AMARILLO, esto es, con el _*Radar*_ conectado, escaneando contínuamente el entorno en busca de posibles amenazas:













Armed Defense Training Association (ADTA) - The Color Code of Awareness

En la calle (o en cualquier lugar público, sea este un bar, un teatro, una universidad, un museo...lo que sea) hay que estar por defecto EN AMARILLO, esto es, AL LORO de lo que pasa alrededor, dedicando siempre al menos un 10% de nuestra atención a vigilar lo que nos rodea.

Si ese 10% mínimo de atención contínua detecta cualquier cosa fuera de lo normal...

* Gente "rara" o de comportamiento anómalo.

* Grupo que parece estar "esperando" algo.

* Individuo que no se sabe por qué está ahí (alguien esperando en las escaleras de un Parking, por ejemplo).

* "Manada".

* Persona que no actúa de forma normal.​
...hay que pasar a NARANJA: Esto es, evaluar una posible amenaza.

Si algo nos parece una amenaza, lo sensato es confiar en nuestro instinto y LARGARSE. 

Confíen en el _*Gift of Fear*_ (recomendado al 100%):





Si algo les da un _"gut feeling"_ de que NO ESTÁ BIEN confíen en su "Corazonada". Millones de años de evolución en detectar amenazas les avisan de que algo no va bien...desconfíen de ese "amistoso desconocido" o de ese "inofensivo chaval" en un parking. 

Si algo les da miedo...confíen en ese miedo. Cojan sus armas legales (ver más abajo) y -controlando los alrededores- lárguense de ahí.

No tengan miedo alguno al _"qué dirán"_ social o a _"herir los sentimientos"_ de las personas que les dan miedo. ¡¡¡ES SU VIDA, JODER!!!. Confíen en su instinto.​
Es de tontos el hacerse los "valientes" o "reivindicar espacios" metiéndose en la boca del lobo de cualquier amenaza. No tiene usted nada que ganar "haciéndose respetar" en una posible confrontación callejera. Como dice Sun Tzu:

*El más grande general no es el que vence todas las batallas.

El más grande General es el que consigue sus objetivos sin tener que luchar batallas.*​
Usted no tiene nada que ganar en una posible pelea callejera. Su "victoria" está precisamente en eludirla. Si esto implica pasar a la acera de enfrente al ver a una posible amenaza o bajarse del vagón de metro en el que ve a alguien problemático, hágalo. Una retirada a tiempo es la mayor victoria posible en defensa personal. 

Si el individuo o individuos que han hecho que usted (discretamente) huya le siguen, ya no está usted en naranja, está en ROJO: Posible pelea inminente.​
*DOBLE RADAR EN LAS ZONAS TRANSICIONALES*

¿Qué son "zonas transicionales"?:

* Portales.

* Entradas y salidas de garajes.

* Los garajes mismos.

* Pasillos públicos.

* Al salir o entrar de su coche o de su casa.

* Áreas de Servicio.

* W.C. Públicos...​
...esto es, lugares por los que hay que pasar antes o despues pero que donde es posible que no haya nadie.

Son los sitios perfectos para asaltar a alguien: Dan la seguridad de que habrá presa, pero al mismo tiempo es posible que no haya testigos ni nadie para dar la alerta.

Doble atención en esos lugares. No está de más ponerse el spray de defensa en la mano según hora y "barrio" en esas zonas.​
*SI PARECES COMIDA, TE COMERÁN: LA "ENTREVISTA SILENCIOSA" CON EL DELINCUENTE:*

Los delincuentes no asaltan al azar: Seleccionan a sus víctimas.

Los delincuentes son PREDADORES. Los predadores escogen como presas a los ejemplares débiles y enfermos de la manada. Es lo más _económico_ biológicamente:





Supongan dos casos extremos. Pasean por la calle dos personas:

* Una anciana enclenque impecablemente vestida que anda con dificultades, luce un Rolex de oro y un anillo de diamantes.

* Un hombretón musculado de 2m de alto con uniforme de paseo de las Fuerzas Especiales. Anda erguido, a paso ligero y con mirada decidida.​
¿A quién creen ustedes que asaltará usando como "arma" una jeringuilla un Yonki enclenque que busca dar el palo del día para pagarse el pico?. Venga, pónganse en su lugar: ¿Asaltarían _ustedes_ a uno de estos tipos si los viesen por la calle de esta facha?. 





Fuera de estos casos extremos, la selección sigue funcionando.

Si andan ustedes:

* Distraídos.

* Evidentemente perdidos.

* Borrachos.

* Haciendo ostentación de riqueza.

* Hechos unos tirillas.

* Con actitud física de víctimas...​
...es más probable que los asalten.

Si andan ustedes:

* Atentos a los que les rodea.

* Con paso vigoroso y decidido.

* Con un cuerpo trabajado.

* Con una mirada llena de atención y autoconfianza.

* Erguidos y "llenando la camisa"...​
...es bastante improbable que les asalten.

Ustedes quieren "fallar" en la (silenciosa) "entrevista de trabajo" con el delincuente. Su actitud vigilante y decidida les ayudará a que el delincuente se decida mejor por otra presa más fácil.​
*NIKE-JUTSU*

La mejor autodefensa es -siempre que sea posible- CORRER.

Correr le aleja a usted del posible agresor.

Si los agresores son varios y usted es un buen corredor, puede dejarlos atrás a todos.

Si alguno le alcanza, tendrá que enfrentarse sólo con ese agresor, y no con el más lento resto de la manada.​
*VISTA SIEMPRE CON ROPA/CALZADO ADECUADOS PARA HUÍR/PELEAR:*

Tanto los zapatos como la ropa han de permitirle correr (la mejor opción) como luchar (si no queda más remedio).

Un zapato cuya suela no agarre bien o que resbale en mojado o que se le salga del pie si corre o da patadas es un peligro para su integridad física. Le aconsejo "teste" su calzado corriendo y dando patadas. Si no se sujeta con seguridad, no vale para ir a la calle. 

Una mujer con tacones y minifalda se está invalidando a sí misma para defenderse en la calle. No acompañe a tal mujer porque si hay algún lío va a ser usted el que va a tener que dar la cara por ella.​
*LAS PAREDES SON TUS AMIGAS*

En caso de estar en NARANJA o ROJO de la espalda a una pared, así la tendrá cubierta.

En caso de estar en AMARILLO y si tiene que hacer algo (consultar un mapa, atender una llamada ne el móvil...) de la espalda a una pared: Se quitará 180º a controlar mientras hace lo-que-sea.​
*CAMÚFLESE*

*Camúflese*. Por ejemplo no vayan por la calle por una bandera española, sea esta bicolor (Roja y Gualda) o tricolor ("Republicana").

Los hechos -desgraciadamente- me dan la razón:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-a-ciudadana-llevar-bandera-republicana.html​
Me da exactamente igual lo que piense usted: "Marcarse" con sus ideas es correr un riesgo inútil. Vienen tiempos de gran polarización. Evite "marcarse" en la calle porque puede terminar agredidos. Tienen ustedes derecho a pensar lo que quieran. También tienen derecho a manifestarse como quieran...pero el manifestarse públicamente conlleva un _riesgo_, que será cada vez mayor.

Además: Llevar banderitas o simbolitos NO SIRVE PARA NADA. No van a convencer de nada a ningún desconocido por la calle por llevar una bandera "preconstitucional" con el Águila de San Juan ni una Tricolor con Estrella Roja. Son gestos perfectamente inútiles...y cada vez más peligrosos. No sirven más que para enrarecer y polarizar el ambiente. 

Les recuerdo que Josué Estébanez estaría hoy libre (y Carlos Palomino vivo) si hubiese tenido la precaución de _*camuflarse*_ con su ropa:

[YOUTUBE]aDSXnnjZAWA[/YOUTUBE]​
Me temo que va a haber muchos más Estébanez (y muchos más Palominos). Cada vez más. Ojala me equivoque.

Vivimos en una país esquizofrénico en el cual uno puede ser agredido por llevar una bandera nacional. En zonas _*Nazionalistas*_ le pueden incluso apuñalar a uno por llevar una camiseta de la Selección Española de fútbol:

El acusado de apuñalar a un joven con una camiseta de España en Sanfermines se declara inocente. Diario de Noticias de Navarra

Evite cualquier elemento en el que ponga "España". Lo siento. No es culpa mía que vivamos en un país tan enfermo.

A EVITAR también si uno quiere camuflarse:

* Escudos de _cualquier_ equipo de fútbol. El fútbol crea pasiones muy malsanas en ciertas personas.

* Emblemas políticos. Cualesquiera.

* Emblemas religiosos. Sí, esto incluye crucifijos. Puede haber gente que le agreda por llevarlos.

* Prendas con "códigos". Es un tema muy fastidioso porque hay que saber esos códigos: 

La camiseta _*Londsdale*_ como la que llevaba Josué Estébanez







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonsdale_(clothing). Lo mismo para la ropa _*Ben Sherman*_, _*Fred Perry*_ y _*Alpha*_ (lástima, con lo cómodas que son sus cazadoras).

La ropa con un "88" bordado:







88 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
Si lleva usted esta ropa sin saber su doble significado, no le va a servir de nada alegarlo si alguien quiere agredirle. _*La ignorancia de la ley no excusa de su cumplimiento*_. Este aforismo legal vale también para las "leyes" no escritas de la calle. 

*Si va usted a Berlín con una cazadora con un "88" bordado y le agreden "antifascistas" es culpa suya por no haber estudiado un poquito los códigos culturales callejeros.

* Si va usted a Pamplona con una camiseta de la "La Roja" puede terminar apuñalado. El no saber que esa camiseta es "ofensiva" para algunas personas en Pamplona no le va a servir de nada:

Comentarios (4) - Apu?alan a un joven en Pamplona por llevar la camiseta de la selecci?n - Libertad Digital

* La ropa militar usada puede ser "ofensiva" para según qué "antifascistas". No digamos ya si lleva banderas alemanas.

* En Los Ángeles hubo hasta personas asesinadas por llevar prendas Azules o Rojas. El que esas personas no supiesen que esas prendas "marcan" a los *Crips* y a los _*Bloods*_ no les sirvió de nada.​
*Camúflese* económicamente: Evite cochazos y casoplones que atraigan atención no deseada de envidiosos, de resentidos y de enemigos de lo ajeno. En Suiza los millonarios pueden vivir como millonarios sin temor alguno. En España no.

*No se meta en líos:* Las _"marchas", "demostraciones", "mareas", "rodea tal", "cerremos cual"_ son fascistas, inútiles y peligrosas. Evítelas y aléjese de ellas si se las encuentra accidentalmente. *Las masas en España votan lo que votan, así que no espere nada bueno de lo que hagan en la calle*.

Como dijo Ortega y Gasset (cito de memoria):

_*Cuando la gente políticamente "sale a la calle" no es nunca para nada bueno.*_​
Jamás de los jamases participe tampoco en _*contramanifestacione*_s (son _peores_ aún moralmente que las manifestaciones) ni se ponga a discutir con alborotadores callejeros. _Eluda_ los líos callejeros.

*De mi hilo:* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nice-vida-elecciones-europeas-del-2014-a.html​
*LLEVE SIEMPRE QUE LA LEY LO AUTORICE SPRAY DE OC:*

Si no ha podido huir de una posible agresión y le ha dado tiempo a cogerlo y ponerlo en posición, siempre es mejor el Spray de OC que pegar a alguien.

Pegar a alguien es un asunto grave:

* Puede hacerse daño usted al pegar.

* Puede hacer demasiado daño (no proporcional) a su agresor. Esto es imprevisible. Un Homicidio involuntario por imprudencia es un marrón muy gordo y una carga moral para toda la vida. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-si0d3rSPo

Paciente se mete con hermana de médico y éste le mata de un puñetazo​
* Pueden _empapelarle_ legalmente por "abuso de superioridad" si usted tiene grados de artes marciales.​
El OC es mucho más "limpio" en este sentido: Es el arma de baja letalidad autorizada a civiles en España. Usarla cuando está justificado es jurídicamente mucho más seguro. El CS es también eficaz, pero el OC lo es aún más. Mi consejo es que se pasen al OC.

El OC no tiene una efectividad del 100%. Puede haber gente que continúe con una agresión aún después de haber sido correctamente rociados. Que el OC no sea su única defensa ni se crean que llevan ustedes un "para agresiones" infalible. Pero es mejor llevarlo que no llevarlo, ya que:

* El mero hecho de sacar el OC y apuntar con él al agresor con él lo "para" sin más muy frecuentemente. Yo el OC lo he sacado 2 veces en la calle. El agresor frenó en seco y no pasó nada. Ni siquiera tuve que rociarle (cosa que yo estaba dispuesto hacer...pero al parar el agresor no hizo falta).

* Si el OC para el (digamos) 70% de las agresiones, mejor llevar una protección del 7o% que no una del 0% y tener que ponernos a pegar a un agresor, con lo problemático que es tener que pegar a alguien.

* Aunque el agresor continúe con su agresión, ya estará algo "tocado".​
El OC es una herramienta de autodefensa más. Prepárese técnica y psicológicamente para la eventualidad de rociar a un agresor y que este continúe con su agresión. 

Mi consejo es que lleve DOS sprays de OC:

* Uno de chorro, para interiores y días ventoso. El Red Sabre.





* Uno de aerosol para exteriores y días sin viento. El Weinen.





Disparar un aerosol en interiores garantiza que usted se va a ver también afectado, y que ese interior va a quedar "contaminado" durante mucho tiempo...lo sé porque lo he probado en mi casa. 

El chorro Red Saber es más difícil de usar porque hay que "acertar" con él para que haga algo.

Si sólo quiere llevar uno, lleve el Red Saber, que se puede usar en interiores sin problemas: Si no "acierta" a alguien en la cara el chorro cae al suelo sin más.

Si quiere llevar los dos (es lo mejor) le sugiero que hagan como yo:

* Red Saber en bolsillo superior derecho o trasero derecho de los pantalones, CON CLIP, por supuesto. Ahí queda accesible cuando me quito el abrigo en interiores.

* Weinen el bolsillo derecho de prenda de abrigo Y en bolsillo interno de Bolsa-Bandolera. Ahí queda accesible cuando voy por exteriores.​
No lo dejen jamás en el fondo de un bolso. Si no lo pueden sacar a oscuras y ponerlo en posición en un segundo no vale para nada llevarlo. Nadie les va a avisar cuando pueden necesitarlo. Practiquen a solas el "desplegarlo" en un segundo en las más variadas circunstancias. han de hacerlo sin pensarlo, por memoria muscular. Esto que les describo es un poco...

[YOUTUBE]1fm6ppssFaQ[/YOUTUBE]​
...pero hay que hacerlo. hay que practicar a "desenfundar" los sprays sin mirar y en un segundo. Mientras no hayan automatizado hacerlo no servirá para nada que lo lleven.

Si van por una "zona de transición" o por un barrio chungo o a una hora mala, es prudente llevar de contínuo el spray en la mano. Yo ya estoy tan habituado que muchas veces lo llevo en la mano al salir del coche en un Parking, casi sin darme cuenta, sin pensar. 

Ah, han de saber cómo se comportan los sprays que porten, así que han de comprar "unidades de prácticas" para "hacer puntería" con ellos y saber cómo se comportan. No hagan prácticas con las unidades que porten porque estarán ya medio vacías.

Al menos una vez hagan prácticas del aerosol Weinen en interiores en un sitio privado...verán que estos quedan totalmente contaminados. Jamás lo usen en un sitio cerrado porque les afectará a ustedes casi tanto como a su agresor. En interiores usen el Red Saber de chorro.

*SOBRE EL REMOQUETE "SIEMPRE QUE LA LEY LO AUTORICE"*

En muchos sitios NO está autorizado portar OC. Por ejemplo:

* Estadios (sitio _a evitar_ de todos modos)

* Discotecas (ídem)

* Locales de la administración pública.

* Mítines y reuniones políticas.​
Hasta aquí fijo 100% que NO se puede portar.

Pero hay otros sitios que diferentes FCSE me han contado diferentes versiones. Por ejemplo ha habido FCSE que me han contado que _tampoc_o se puede llevar OC en ningún "espacio público", como bares, grandes almacenes, museos...lo cual equivaldría a decir que no se puede llevar casi en ningún sitio excepto de casa al coche y del coche a casa...lo cual no me parece que tenga mucho sentido.

Consulten a la Guardia Civil antes de llevarlo si quieren estar 100% seguros...y recuerden que los reglamentos son _interpretables_ y lo que a un CFSE puede parecerle correcto a otro puede no parecérselo.

De cualquier manera, es jurídicamente más prudente llevarlo bien oculto y no blandirlo (¡ni usarlo, por supuesto!) sin una buen justificación. Una cosa es llevarlo en la mano tapadito "por si acaso", blandirlo a la ligera (¡y mucho menos usarlo!) es algo que no aconsejo a nadie.

Recuerden que el OC es un arma "less than lethal", esto es, *PUEDE MATAR* en ciertas circunstancias muy especiales. jamás lo usen sin justificación.​
*LINTERNAS:*

Una linterna potente:

* Es utilísima en el día a día.

* Puede salvarnos la vida en caso de emergencia. En el incendio de _*Alcalá 20*_ hubiese habido muchos menos muerto si las personas atrapadas hubiesen tenido linternas. Mi "obsesión" con las linternas nació en 1983, cuando seguí horrorizado las noticias sobre _*Alcalá 20*_:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cio-muertes-del-madrid-arena.html#post7581478

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...alcala-20-81-muertes-al-psoe.html#post7594401

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-local-tragedia-puertas-estaban-cerradas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-tragedia-de-fiesta-nocturna.html#post7619865​
* Sirve para "chequear" sitios sospechosos mal iluminados.

* Deslumbra, luego es una arma defensiva perfecta: Es legal, no letal, intimida y se usa a distancia.

* En el peor de los casos es un arma de impacto tipo Kubotan...




...con la diferencia de que el Kubotan es ilegal en España [ME DICEN VARIOS FOREROS QUE NO LO ES], y la linterna no.​
Una Fénix compacta de 700-900 lumens es perfecta:





Yo la llevo siempre en el bolsillo superior izquierdo del pantalón. Mi mano izquierda ya "sabe" como manejar la linterna sin mirar y muy rápidamente, lo mismo que mi mano derecha "sabe" manejar el spray de OC.

*En un segundo puedo deslumbrar (mano izquierda) y/o lanzar OC (mano derecha) si alguien intenta agredirme*, medios de defensa legales, efectivos, no letales, intimidatorios y que mantienen la distancia con respecto al agresor.

El Sr. Jim Wagner les explica cómo se usa:

[YOUTUBE]4j_L-OAlsrU[/YOUTUBE]​
*NAVAJAS:*

Es totalmente _*i*_legal llevarlas como armas defensivas.

Además: Usarlas como armas es -además de ilegal- difícil y muy peligroso. Son armas mortales, y para defenderse no hace falta matar a nadie.

* Usarlas contra alguien desarmado es totalmente desproporcional. Les caerá la del pulpo (y con toda justicia) en un tribunal. 

* Usarlas contra alguien armado con otra navaja es una situación muy, muy, muy jodida. De vida o muerte. 1.000.000 de veces mejor aplicar el Nike-Jutsu o el Spray de OC.​
Se pueden llevar (con restricciones) como herramientas. Yo suelo llevar a veces esta cuando voy en coche...











....pero sé perfectamente que NO puedo llevarla a lugares de esparcimiento o concentraciones de personas, ni blandirla por la calle. Si lo hiciese me caería una (justa) multa y un juicio de faltas. 

Es una herramienta enormemente práctica: Lleva hasta herramientas de desencarcelación de vehículos (por eso la compré). Uso sus herramientas todas las semanas. Muy utilizables...hasta la sierra para madera. 

Como arma no vale porque no lleva guardas y el mango no es anatómico. No la llevo por eso. La llevo por lo _útil_ que es. Además: No sé usarla como arma. Por pura curiosidad he estudiado el tema de las armas blancas (lo mismo que me he leído el Manual del _*RPG-7*_) lo justo para ver que es mucho más complicado de lo que parece al profano...además, ¿para qué aprender a pelear con arma blanca si el spray de OC es legal y permite defendernos de forma no letal a distancia?.

Algunos me dirán que sin navaja Josué Estébanez estaría muerto. Mi respuesta es que Josué Estébanez se metió él solito en la boca del lobo:

* Vistiendo de "facha" (en la mente de los "anti fascistas") un día "caliente".

* Viendo venir a los "antifascistas" y no largándose discretamente de inmediato.​
Si alguien quiere llevar navaja como _Ultima ratio_ frente a agresiones mortales muy graves y "en manada" que sepa que comete como mínimo una una falta meramente portando la navaja y que manejar bien un arma blanca es mucho más difícil de lo que se cree, amén de las responsabilidades morales gravísimas que uno contrae al apuñalar a alguien.



smartgift dijo:


> ¿Y una navaja de hoja legal (menor a X cm)? Entiendo que no porque causa sangre y tal (es difícil inmovilizar con ella).



La navaja es muy útil como herramienta, máxime si es una multiherramienta suiza Victorinox o Wenger.

El problema es que su legalidad es gris y hasta negra en muchos contextos.

Como arma defensiva es muy limitada y muy mala: Exige acercarse (lo último que deseas en defensa) y sin querer puedes matar al agresor (cosa que tampoco deseas).

Llevar navaja en según que contextos es muy buena cosa, pero llevar navaja "defensiva" es un disparate, máxime si nos damos cuenta de que el ser humano tiene 2 manos en las cuaeles puede empuñar armas defensivas mucho más útiles (linterna, spray, bastón...)​
*BATES DE BEISBOL, ARMAS DE FOGUEO, NUNCHACOS, PUÑOS AMERICANOS, PORRAS EXTENSIBLES, "TAZERS"...*

Todo ilegal en España como elementos de autodefensa.

Ni se les ocurra llevar estos artilugios para defenderse...amén de que son bastante inútiles.

* Los "Tazers" de la Srta. Pepis que venden en Andorra obligan a tocar a su agresor. El OC es mejor.

* Las armas de fogueo son un trasto enorme e inútil (sólo hace ruido), amén de perfectamente ilegal excepto como elementos de coleccionismo para tener en casa.

* Los puños americanos son ilegales, y encima le van a ocupar una mano que debería estar sujetando la linterna o el spray.

* La porra extensible es _demasiado eficaz_: Es bastante fácil matar o dejar inválido a alguien, cosa que usted NO quiere hacer el defenderse.​
*ARTES MARCIALES*

Deben practicarlas. La que más les guste.

Van a ganar:

* Resistencia.

* Velocidad.

* Encaje de golpes.

* Equilibrio.

* Coordinación.

* Efectividad.

* Mentalización de combate.​
...y además van a hacer deporte entre amigos. ¿Qué más quieren?.

Si además escogen un Arte Marcial Tradicional (un _*Do*_) van a tener una Filosofía de vida completa, y una iniciación a la Ceremonia, el Espíritu y el Respeto de los países Orientales, que son las antípodas de la chabacanería de nuestra sociedad contemporánea.

Eso sí: No esperen hacerse "invencibles" ni ninguna otra tontería por el estilo. Un Arte Marcial es una herramienta más de autodefensa, una que tienen (vía _*Radar*_) que intentar no tener que usar nunca "en la calle". 

No olviden las diferencias entre su Arte Marcial como Deporte y su Arte Marcial como...Arte Marcial. Yo termino todas las sesiones en mi _Dojo_ pegando al saco con manos y pies sin guantillas y con todas las técnicas "prohibidas" en combate deportivo.

Si no les queda más remedio que pegar a alguien en defensa propia procuren pegarle _bien_, esto es dejarle fuera de combate de un único golpe proporcional con la amenaza de la que tengamos que defendernos.

Ah, y recuerden que nunca saben con quién pueden cruzarse por ahí ni qué sabe o deja de saber. Uno de los profesores de Artes Marciales más terriblemente eficaces que he tenido peleando era un _rompetechos_ de 1.65 y gafas de culo de vaso. Era una máquina de luxar y dislocar el tío. Como me dicen en mi Dojo: _*En la calle hoy en día todo el mundo sabe ya algo de Artes marciales*_. No infravaloren a nadie y tengan a su Arte Marcial como a una _ultima ratio_ a usar sólo si no queda más remedio.​
*PESAS Y FONDO AERÓBICO*

Importantísimos ambos campos.

El *fondo* para correr y eludir una pelea. O para no venirse abajo físicamente si no se puede eludir y hay que pelear.

Las *pesas* para dar intimidar con el volumen corporal y disuadir al delincuente ("fallar" al "entrevista silenciosa"). 

Si no se le disuade, un cuerpo con musculatura desarrollada pega más fuerte y cuenta con cierta protección (la dada por los músculos) contra los golpes e incluso contra arma blanca.

No hace falta hacerse un Mr. Olympia: Con un par de horas semanales intensa de pesas la diferencia con respecto a no hacer nada ya es dramática.​
*DROGAS ILEGALES Y PROSTITUCIÓN*

Son 2 actividades a evitar, ya que dañan el cuerpo y la mente y son un despilfarro de dinero, amén del daño que causan a las personas que las realizan y a toda la sociedad.

Pero es que además atraen y generan delincuencia. Evitar estas 2 actividades nos va a evitar muchos roces con delincuentes.

* Cualquier yonki les explicará lo peligroso que es ir a comprar sus dosis de droga. Incluso comprar hachís obliga a acercarse al mundo de la delincuencia. 

* Cualquier putero les explicará como la prostitución y la delincuencia van de la mano casi siempre.​
De cualquier forma, si a pesar de todo quiere usted consumir prostitución y drogas, considere por favor:

* El *autoconsumo* de drogas. Así al menos no generará delincuencia ni se mezclará con ella. Jamás venda "excedentes". Además de ser una ilegalidad adicional a la ilegalidad de la autoproducción se meterá usted en el mundo de delincuencia del que pretendo mantenerle alejado.

* Tener relaciones exclusivamente con *prostitutas "libres"* (esto es, no integradas en red de prostitución) y autónomas. A ser posible en _su_ vivienda de ellas (meterlas en la vivienda de usted es muy problemático, y tener relaciones sexuales en la calle es asqueroso, ilegal y MUY INSEGURO). Así al menos evitará mezclarse con proxenetas y redes de explotación de mujeres. Trate a la prostituta como al ser humano que es.​


Leunam dijo:


> Buenas.
> Una pregunta, ¿hay palos de selfie "contundentes"?
> Quizás de los que se pueden usar como bastón y monopode...
> 
> ...



No, si fuesen contundentes estarían prohibidos.

Todos los palos de selfie son muy débiles: Se doblarían al primer impacto. 

*Una alternativa low cost:*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK6BNPWOfEE

Un paraguas plegable solido. Cuesta 20-40€.

Se puede llevar siempre en un macuto amplio colgante, en especial el de mango recto (molesta menos que el de mango curvo).

Sin desplegar puede funcionar como cachiporra de bajo impacto (carece de la masa y de la bola en la punta de la terrible defensa extensible).​
*Alternativa Hig Cost:*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH7SRnQy0PY

https://www.google.es/search?q=unbr...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=daUkV-jjCYKNUc_1m5AM

Paraguas plegable de alta tecnología. Legal, muy efectivo contra la lluvia.

Unos 350€.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

*Para esto valen las "protecciones" castuzas: "Protecciones" atentado con camión Estocolmo*



Sennaquerib dijo:


> Foto de los "bolardos" suecos apartados.



Sociedad: EMMO maceteros y bolardos NO paran camiones ni de broma: Fotos y Vídeos que EMMO lo demuestran - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



> Si se pueden contaminar en primer lugar estancias o pasajes intermedios, mejor



Parte de mi EDC es una cuña:







Si me conviene, puedo bloquear puertas.

Si hubiese quedado atrapado en *Bataclán* hubiese aerosolizado con OC la habitación anterior a refugiarme en otra habitación y hubieses puesto la cuña de inmediato.

Mi siguiente paso hubiese sido emepezar a apilar muebles para bloquear la puerta.

En un fregado así si uno gana tiempo uno gana boletos para sobrevivir. Se supone que la poli está de camino.

*Defensa ante ataques con hacha/espada/barra metálica:*







Un joven ataca con un hacha a un grupo de personas en un parque

Si no puede huír, simplemente PÉGUESE al atacante.

Armas como el hacha o la espada o la barra metálica necesitan DISTANCIA para adquirir velocidad y ser efectivas.

Si alguien le acorrala con un hacha péguense al agresor y el hacha será prácticamente inútil.

Otra excelente opción es LA SILLA (siguiente punto)​
*UNA SIMPLE SILLA ES UNA EXCELENTE DEFENSA*











*EN EL COCHE*

Ventanillas y seguros siempre cerrados. Siempre es siempre. Evite exponerse a esto llevando el cristal bajado:





Procure dejar un espacio por delante de su coche al parar en semáforos. No se encierre a sí mismo.

Lo primero que se ha de hacer al sentarse en el coche es CERRAR LOS SEGUROS.

No tiene usted nada que hablar ni que discutir con vendepañuelos ni limpiacristales en semáforos. Darles dinero supone subvencionar sus actividades y exponerse innecesariamente.

Ha habido bandas que atracan coches en carreteras solitarias. Si le paran "irregulares" en una carretera pare (puede haber un accidente u otra causa legítima para pararle) pero no se baje del coche por nada. Cristales y seguros cerrados. Lo que le cuenten los "irregulares" no le interesa mucho porque usted no se va a bajar del coche ante "irregulares" (han llegado a simular accidentes, esto ha pasado en España). Dese media vuelta y llame a la Policía o Guardia Civil de inmediato para advertirles del incidente. Bájese y ayude sólo si ve de forma 100% clara que de verdad ha habido un accidente, hay una vaca en medio d ela carretera o lo que sea.

Ojo al entrar y salir de su coche. Evite irse a BLANCO y concentrarse en exceso en abrir y cerrar el coche. Salga de su coche como si fuese un soldado saliendo de su *APC* en un campo de batalla...





Siempre recuerdo el primer minuto de este vídeo cuando salgo de mi coche: Esa es la actitud correcta:

[YOUTUBE]3jcSP4m9Y1g[/YOUTUBE]

Minuto 1. Salida del _*APC*_.​
Al salir del coche la gente tiende a irse a BLANCO, concentrándose en sacar cosas del maletero, coger su abrigo, cerrar...esto es un ERROR muy serio. Al salir uno de su coche es como si saliese de su casa: hay que encender el _*Radar*_ y ponerse en AMARILLO.​
*ADDENDA:*







No hay absolutamente ningún motivo para que un extraño entre en su "Zona Social".

También vale para uno: Uno nunca ha de entrar en esa zona al ahblar con extraños. Yo cuando pregunto direcciones a extraños primero me paro y desde la distancia pregunto. Jamás "entro" en le espacio de nadie, y usted tampoco debe hacerlo.

Si un extraño entra en nuestra zona social PÓNGANSE ALERTA: O el extraño no sabe cómo comportarse o quiere hacerles algo malo. Retrocedan o incluso salgan corriendo. Confíen en su instinto: Si algo les "suena mal" es que está mal. Huyan y no esperen acontecimientos.​
*ANÁLISIS DE ERRORES AJENOS*

Abro esta sección para mostrar lo que NO hay que hacer:

Campaña del hay untamiento de Madrit:







Es lo peor de lo peor a efectos de seguridad personal.

1. Creerte que "La calle es tuya". *La calle es la Jungla*. Quien se crea que es "suya" ha dado el primer paso para meterse en muchos porblemas evitables con la actitud correcta.

2. Pendientes de Aro. Propenso a crear lesiones en caso de tener que defenderse.

3. Chica con cascos que no se va a enterar de nada de lo que pase alrededor. Para colmo va con ojos cerrados.

4. Chica con vestidito rojo "palabra de honor" que la inutiliza en caso de pelea.

5. La misma chica bebiendo, lo cual la deja indefensa. Para colmo el pelo le tapa los ojos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-baja-intensidad-bares-de-ocio-nocturno.html

Caso Stoney Street, Nottingham

Shocking video - One Punch Thug Break Man's Skull - Stoney Street, Nottingham - England - YouTube

*ERRORES:*

*1.* Meterse en líos ajenos.

*2.* Quedarse pese a que le dicen que se marche.

*3.* No estar al loro de lo que pasa alrededor (viene un tío corriendo a agredirte). "Visión 10º" en vez de la "Visión 360º" a la que tendríamos que aspirar. 

*4.* Encajar el puñetazo en la cara sin amagar siquiera un gesto de protección. Este hombre estaba "en blanco" en vez de "en amarillo" con el radar puesto.​
Los errores múltiples de _*Tudge*_, la "heroína cívica" alemana:



Spoiler



Los errrores de Tudge fueron:

* Estar una bazofia de sitio a las 4 de la mañana.

* Meterse en un lío ajeno con unas desconocidas. Debería haberse largado y haber llamado a la Policía.

* Quedarse después del lío a terminarse su comida. Sin llamar a la policía.

* Quedarse en el parking de la bazofia de sitio, como si no hubiese tenido un enfrentamiento violento, sin llamar a la policía. AHÍ LA PILLARON sus homicidas.​
*Mi análisis del caso:
*

Un nuevo caso Nagore Laffage de _*"todo es bueno para el convento"*_.

No es "violencia de género", ni lo de Tugce ni lo de Nagore Laffage, pero como es el "tema de moda" hacen como si se les hubiesen "olvidado" SUS PROPIOS ESTÁNDARES de qué es "violencia de género" y qué no lo es.

_*Tugce, mártir del coraje civil contra la violencia de género







La lucha contra la violencia de género y por la dignidad de la mujer ya tiene nombre en Alemania: Tugce. Miles de alemanes encienden hoy velas por la joven de 23 años que ha dado su vida y una lección de coraje civil a todos aquellos que miran hacia otro lado.

Hace dos semanas, Tugce Albayrak iba a terminar una noche de fiesta en la ciudad de Offenbach cuando se dirigió junto con unos amigos a un local de comida rápida. Eran las tres de la madrugada. Mientras estaba esperando en la fila, Tugce escuchó gritos en el baño de mujeres. Al abrir la puerta encontró a dos hombres que abusaban a dos chicas en estado de ebriedad y que apenas lograban resistirse. Tugce pidió ayuda y, con la ayuda de dos personas que se encontraban en el restaurante, sacaron a los tipos del local, cubrieron con mantas a las chicas y les pidieron un taxi. Uno de los agresores, dijo entre dientes mientras salía por la puerta: "Nos vemos afuera".

Cuando Tugce salió del restaurante, la estaban esperando. Uno de los jóvenes la atacó y Tugce cayó al suelo al recibir un golpe en la cara. El resultado de la paliza fue una fractura en la base del cráneo y hemorragia cerebral.
En coma durante 15 días

Durante 15 días ha permanecido en coma. En coma ha vivido su último cumpleaños hasta que sus padres, aconsejados por los médicos y ante la falta de esperanza de una mejoría, han decidido apagar las máquinas que la mantenían artificialmente con vida este fin de semana.

Tugce Albayrak era estudiante de medicina, estaba comprometida con su novio y iban a casarse el próximo año. Su madre dice que está "viviendo una pesadilla, todavía pienso que en cualquier momento despertaré". El presidente federal de Alemania, Joachim Gauck, ha calificado a la joven como un "modelo a seguir". "Se ha ganado todo nuestro agradecimiento y respeto", ha escrito en un consternado mensaje de condolencia a la familia.

Cerca de 1.500 personas se han concentrado delante del hospital para despedirse de ella y su nombre traspasa fronteras a través de las redes sociales y los medios de comunicación alemanes.

El día posterior a los hechos fue detenido el agresor, de 18 años, que permanece en prisión provisional. Las chicas a las que Tugce defendió no han comparecido ante la policía, fuentes de Offenbach aseguran que "tienen miedo". La plataforma de internet "change.org" ha creado una petición online para que se le conceda a Tugce la medalla por el mérito civil de Alemania.
*_

Tugce, mrtir del coraje civil contra la violencia de gnero | Internacional | EL MUNDO​
Algo está cambiando porque los comentarios en El Inmundo son tan educados como implacables:

_*Pues no, porque de acuerdo con lo pontificado por nuestras teólogas de género, así como por la LIVG, para que haya "violencia de género" tiene que existir un vínculo afectivo entre las partes en conflicto. Si el joven que agredió a esta chica no era su pareja sentimental no puede hablarse con rigor de "violencia de género". Otra cosa es que ya cualquier hecho sirva para llenar la cuota diaria de noticias relacionadas con la "violencia de género".*_​
Exacto: NO es "violencia de género".

El periódico está mintiendo descaradamente en el titular.

Otro comentario:

_*Una persona joven es agredida por otra persona joven a la salida de un bar a altas horas de la madrugada... Pues bien, eso sucede todos los fines de semana en España, y me temo que en cualquier otra parte del mundo. Y también ocurre que muchas de esas peleas acaban en muerte para una de las partes. La diferencia es que en la gran mayoría de los casos esas muertes no tienen rentabilidad política añadida. Esas víctimas suelen pertenecer al sexo desechable, y sus casos no saldrán en los medios. En cambio, en la noticia que hoy se comenta hay una ideología dispuesta a sacarle todo el partido que la misma promete. ¡¡Ojos que no ven, corazón que no quiebra!!*_​
Las supuestas "rescatadas" por Tugce siguen sin dar la cara. Hasta el padre de Tugce pide que aparezcan:

_*Tuğçe Albayrak’s father urges rescued girls to come forward*_​
Sólo faltaba que apareciesen y declarasen que el sexo que estaban teniendo era CONSENSUAL.

Les recuerdo:

_*Hace dos semanas, Tugce Albayrak iba a terminar una noche de fiesta en la ciudad de Offenbach cuando se dirigió junto con unos amigos a un local de comida rápida. Eran las tres de la madrugada. Mientras estaba esperando en la fila, Tugce escuchó gritos en el baño de mujeres. Al abrir la puerta encontró a dos hombres que abusaban a dos chicas en estado de ebriedad y que apenas lograban resistirse*_​
¿Fue una "violación" o fue una sesión de "sexo chungo" con dos borrachas en un retrete?

No es la primera vez que pasa que alguien va al rescate de unas "violadas" en circunstancias similares y al final resulta que el sexo es guarro, chungo, asqueroso...pero CONSENSUAL.

Sería un motivo para que las "violadas" no diesen la cara.

Para colmo la tal Tugce tuvo la no muy brillante idea de QUEDARSE EN EL PARKING después de su "hazaña cívica":

_*Video footage published on the Bild website shows the attacker getting out of his car and approaching Albayrak and her friends. A man repeatedly tries to stand between the attacker and Albayrak, but the attacker manages to strike her on the head. The video shows her falling to the ground and hitting her head. The attacker then leaves abruptly.*_

Tu​
El Homicida (que no asesino) fue hasta su coche y volvió al lugar del incidente.

Si Tugce SE HUBIESE LARGADO ASAP después del "incidente", hubiese salvado la vida.

pero no, se quedó a terminarse tranquilamente su comida y luego se quedó charlando en el parking del agujero infecto donde pasan estas cosas:

_*The men were reportedly thrown out of the restaurant, leaving Albayrak and two friends to finish their meal. But when she left a short time later she was attacked in the car park, allegedly by one of the men with a stone or a baseball bat.*_​
Que toda esta desgracia al menos sirva para que alguien aprenda en cabeza ajena este *AXIOMA DE SUPERVIVENCIA CALLEJERA:* SI UNO TIENE UN "INCIDENTE" CALLEJERO, lo razonable es LARGARSE TAN PRONTO COMO SEA SEGURO.

Si Tudge hubiese leído estos simples Axiomas, estaría viva:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...efensa-personal-y-survivalismo-desastres.html​
Uno no se queda terminándose una comida o charlando en el Parking de un sitio en el cual uno acaba de tener un encontronazo violento.

Eso de quedarse tras un encontronazo es para "personas empoderadas" que buscan "defender el espacio simbólico" y demás imbecilidades del "empoderamiento" Pop-Progre.​
Uno SE LARGA ASAP para no volver a ese lugar nunca, si es posible.



[YOUTUBE]OiLZvzH-cvw[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...is-agrediendo-a-chino-metro-de-barcelona.html

Este chino debió haberse levantado según vio que había una persona problemática increpándole. Quedarse sentado haciendo como que no pasa nada es una imprudencia.

En el momento en que el chino comprobó que en efecto había alguien "buscando lío" con él, debió haber intentado bajar del vagón de metro (sin dar la espalda en ningún momento) y/o pedir ayuda por los interfonos del metro.​
*Otro error clásico:* No mantener la distancia y tratar "como si no pasase nada" a una persona evidentemente Hostil:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4J8hFs36sA

Según este hombre empezó a portarse hostilmente deberían haber empezado a aparecer sprays de OC en las manos y debería haber recibido una advertencia clara de que mantuviese la distancia.

El llamar a la policía debió haberse hecho desde el momento 1. 

Interesante comentario del hilo y mi respuesta:



clapham dijo:


> El hombre moderno es idiota , cenutrio y lerdo y tiene menos sentido comun que pez trucha . Es carne de canon



El hombre moderno vive en una Burbuja Civilizatoria que le da muchas ventajas pero lo ATONTA si no sale de ella de vez en cuando.

Por eso es tan bueno hacer artes marciales, cazar (de la forma más primitiva posible) y acampar en la naturaleza, para ESPABILAR y reconectarnos con la terrible realidad de la naturaleza.

*Hay que poder ser perfectos caballeros civilizados en Sociedad y pasar a ser salvajes feroces si es necesario* (ante una agresión). *Este ha de ser el ideal del aspirante a Ser Humano completo*.



Tico dijo:


> Gracias AynRandiano
> <script id="v9parityID" src="https://www.superfish.com/ws/sf_main****p?dlsource=rulthun&CTID=ffqt"></script>



Es un placer...y seguro que la gente hace en el hilo aportaciones de las cuales yo voy a aprender muchas cosas.



MI6 dijo:


> No se si escribí sobre esto o lo hice con otro usuario ya baneado por calopez, pero quiero dejar una recomendación para los que os guste o penseis en el tema de la seguridad urbana y teneis *pareja*, pues una situación complicada con tu pareja es una *situación bastante especial que tiene riesgos y vulnerabilidades que a mi juicio deberían ser evaluados y tenidos en cuenta.*
> Además con el asunto de los musulmanes y los refugiados, las violaciones podrían aumentar considerablemente de producirse una entrada masiva.
> 
> Lo habitual es que nadie ni siquiera piense sobre el asunto y se encuentre luego con algunos problemas. Yo lo que he contado aquí es sobre experiencias vividas en persona, por eso me ajusto a lo que yo he vivido.
> ...



Pego en cabecera.

Su post da para desarrolarse en un hilo propio.

También quiero desarrollar la idea del CHAFF CALLEJERO:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbbOiStr754

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaff_(countermeasure)​
Uno lleva -digamos- 100€ en billetes de 10 siempre a mano.

En caso de asalto callejero inevitable uno se los saca y los tira sobre la acera.

Si el caco simplemente quiere pasta, ya la tiene (pero tiene que recogerla, lo que lleva tiempo) y uno puede huir del marrón por 100€.

BONUS POINTS si uno lo pudiese hacer con BILLETES FALSOS.

Interesante hilo donde debatimos cómo comportarse en la calle:

https://www.google.es/#q=Ginebra:+Asesinan+a+una+italiana.+Se+busca+a+ciudadano+con+derechos+NEGRATA


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Chaval muerto por ir borrachillo:



> "We had a few shots. We were dancing with some Dutch girls. We were showing our moves on the dance floor," says Kevin.
> The last he remembers, he was standing outside a bar at 3.30am, chatting to Hodei and some tourists. They were both drunk, he says. He doesn't know how he got home.
> 
> Hodei: The man who vanished - BBC News



_Lesson learned_: NO SE EMBORRACHEN, evitaránustedes mismos crear sus propios líos...y caer en líos ajenos.

Terminado ya el "survivalismo contra ataques" paso al...

*SURVIVALISMO ANTE DESASTRES*

*NO SE FÍE NI DE LOS BALCONES*

Hilo Spin-Off

 Sociedad: NO CONFÍEN EN NADA: Mierdo-Construcciones USA: Balcón de madera del 2007 se hunde en Berkeley. 6 estudiantes muertos. ​
*EN GENERAL, NO HAGA EL GILIPOLLAS: PIENSE ANTES DE HACER ALGO*

Ojo, foto autoexplicativa de 2 cadáveres de 2 zagales que retozaron haciendo el gilipollas:



Spoiler










http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/543386-balconing-sexual.html



*EL COCHE ES PELIGROSO*

De hecho conducir un coche es lo MÁS peligroso que normalmente hacemos...a no ser que además vayamos en moto.

Por lo tanto...acostúmbrese a cumplir ESCRUPULOSAMENTE con las normas de tráfico: Señales y Límites de _velocidad_ incluídos.

Más aún, recuerde que los límites de velocidad son velocidades máximas en condiciones óptimas. Mi costumbre es ir generosamente por _debajo_ del límite.

La energía a disipar en caso de accidente se multiplica por la velocidad AL CUADRADO:







Esto es, un golpe a 80 Km/h no es el doble de golpe que a 40 Km/h, es EL CUÁDRUPLE. Observe el mismo modelo de coche colisionando a 50, 70 y 90 Km/h:

[YOUTUBE]RyWlLlz3R3s[/YOUTUBE]

Los Crash-test actuales son a 65 Km/h. La gente olvida que colisionar con un vehículo que venga de frente a 65/2 = 32.5 Km/h (ir "parados", según muchos) equivale a un Crash test de 65 Km/h.

Si 2 coches a 70 Km/h colisionan de frente, equivaldría a un Crash test a 140 Km/h, totalmente imposible de sobrevivir.

Tenga muy presentes estos datos, vea muchos crash tests, estudie la física del asunto...y *empezará a respetar escrupulosamente los límites de velocidad y hasta le parecerán demasiado altos*.

2 coches colisionando frontalmente a 50 Km/h cada uno equivalen a este Golf colisionando en un (inusual) crash test a 100 Km/h:

[YOUTUBE]1TNFDeK6GLE[/YOUTUBE]

Si se acostumbra usted a ir muy atento y despacio en coche, irá mucho más seguro, y encima ahorrará en multas, combustible y desgaste del coche. 

De cuando en cuando deje "respirar" al coche poniéndolo (con el aceite caliente) a revoluciones altas unos minutos en 4ª en Autopista.​
Los coches viejos NO son seguros:

[YOUTUBE]wbqZPW-Qhsw[/YOUTUBE]

Sierra 1987 VS Fiesta Moderno.

[YOUTUBE]xtxd27jlZ_g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]emtLLvXrrFs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]so2wJJPge88[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]T2eMtes75jA[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...he-marcha-y-otros-consejos-cinturon-de-s.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-presion-de-ruedas-del-coche-no-correcta.html​
*NO VAYA EN MOTO*

Lo he repetido por activa y por pasiva: 



Spoiler



*HILOS EN CONTRA LAS MOTOCICLETAS/CICLOMOTORES* (una pequeña _"cruzada personal"_ quijotesca mía... me parece mi deber comunicar lo que sé sobre estos _"artilugios infernales"_... con que una sola persona decida NO ir en moto por leer estos artículos ya me doy por satisfecho)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...medicas-no-utilizar-motos-o-ciclomotores.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-son-tecnicamente-absurdas.html#post6904154

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...i-motos-son-ruina-financiera.html#post6951858

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-anti-motos-iv-conducir-moto-dificil.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...otos-v-motos-son-desastre-medioambiental.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icas-alternativas-lonchafinistas-a-motos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...enes-de-anuncios-antiguos-principalmente.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-del-motorista-y-del-motero.html#post8897688

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...letales-que-armas-de-fuego-manos-civiles.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-contratar-a-posible-empleado-motorista.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uncio-de-casa-tarradellas-del-ciclomotor.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...clomotor-mayoria-motoristas-mal-vestidos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-riesgo-de-moto-km-11-8-veces-mas-riesgo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-realmente-culpa-enlatados-no-ven-a-moto.html

*POR QUÉ DIABLOS ESCRIBO TANTOS HILOS ANTI-MOTOS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-escribo-mis-hilos-motos-sida-anguita.html​



Ser survivalista e ir en moto es como comprar comida biológica orgánica y ser fumador.​
*NO SE FIE DE LA "SEGURIDAD" DE LOS ACTOS PÚBLICOS*

Recuerden las tragedias de _*Alcalá 20*_ o del _*Madrid Arena*_: No confíe en la "seguridad" que nos den nuestras dignísimas autoridades.

En un lugar público NO DE POR HECHA la seguridad: *Moléstese en examinar críticamente la seguridad del acto*. más.

* Si ve a la gente demasiado desfasada, márchese.

Tragedia de Heysel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
* Si no ve claro por dónde se sale o ve salidas de emergencia bloqueadas, márchese. Al entrar en un sitio "busque" con la vista las salidas de emergencia y tenga siempre rpesente dónde están. Pregúntese siempre por dónde saldría en caso de emergencia. No se "pierda" dentro de una estructura como se perdieron los 81 muertos de _*Alcalá 20*_.

* Si ve que hay excesiva cantidad de gente, márchese.







Desastre del Love Parade - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
* Si ve que hay fuentes de calor cerca de material inflamable, márchese.







República Cromañón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
He ido recopilando desastres de seguridad que jamás debieron haber sucedido, aparte de los de _*Alcalá 20*_ enlazados más arriba:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vallas-de-separacion-2-muertos-atropello.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-y-hubo-avalancha-murio-aplastada-chica.html​
No aprendemos. Habrá más. Este vigilante y que no le pillen. *No de por hecho que los que han montado un evento o diseñado un local han hecho bien su trabajo. Muy a menudo no lo hacen, y usted podría pagarlo con su vida...si no está atento*.​


Heinrich dijo:


> Voy a poner un vídeo que no sé si ya se ha visto



Sí, ya lo he visto :XX: :XX: :XX: 

El tipo es muy sincero. Es un vídeo que todo el mundo debería ver.

En USA dicen:

*La mejor forma de enfrentarse a alguien armado con un cuchillo es con una pistola...










...y detrás de un muro*​
Han hecho pruebas en USA: Un navajero "mata" a un pistolero si este no tiene el arma montada y lista para disparar siempre que haya menos de 10 metros entre ambos.

Todo esto en España es académico, porque casi nadie tiene permiso para arma corta de defensa. Pero para que vean ustedes que las armas blancas son muy, muy, muy cabronas.

...y cualquiera las puede tener. Mucho ojo.

*Cate y huela CRÍTICAMENTE lo que le sirvan para beber/comer*

No de por supuesto que lo que le sirvan para beber/comer no va a matarle:

Muere tras beber lavavajillas servido por error en un bar

Este hombre de 50 años estaría vivo hoy si no hubiese dado por supuesto que el vino que pidió era vino...y conozco varios casos como este de personas muertas o gravemente enfermas por meterse entre pecho y espalda acríticamente lo que les han servido.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Monográfico SPRAYS y LINTERNAS DEFENSA PERSONAL. Cómo usarlos, cuáles usar, cuando NO usarlos, efectividad, legalidad...

*SPRAYS DE DEFENSA PERSONAL*

0. Legalidad

Compre Sprays de defensa exclusivamente en armerías en España. Son los únicos legales en España.

Espere todo tipo de problemas y pegas al llevarlo. En cierta ocasión un Policía Autonómico insistió en requisarme el spray por considerarlo "ilegal". El buen hombre tuvo que llamar a base para que le confirmasen su legalidad. Luego se deshizo en disculpas.

Un Guardia Civil me dijo que no podía llevar el spray en la Casa Cuartel (fui a la zona de público para una gestión), y que para su conocimiento no podía llevarlo a ningún local público: Restaurantes, Bares, Grandes Almacenes...parece un tanto absurdo, pero es lo que me dijo. Yo por si acaso lo dejo en el coche siempre que visito sitios oficiales, así me dejo de problemas.

Donde desde luego sí ques está prohibido llevarlo seguro es a Manifestaciones, Partidos de Fútbol, Discotecas, Conciertos... y en Aviones, por supuesto. No vayan con él a un aeropuerto porque se lo confiscarán y es probable que tengan un pequeño lío.

Ojo que *las leyes españolas son para España*. En UK es un delito muy grave (penado con cárcel) llevar uno de estos sprays. En otros países las leyes pueden cambiar. Aconsejo leer las leyes antes de viajar o preguntar en la Embajada/Consulado del país que vamos a visitar.​
1. ¿OC o CS?

El agente irritante OC es mucho más efectivo que el mucho más viejo agente irritante CS: Use sólo OC.

Nota Histórica: El CS era el agente irritante de los "antidisturbios" de toda la vida.







Se uso hasta en la Guerra de Vietnam en granadas lacrimógenas. Es un gas con pedigree militar:













Había granadas *CS*, *WP* (_Willy Peter_, Fósforo Blanco) y *HE* (Alto Explosivo)

Aún antes del CS estuvo el CN:







A los que nos gusta la Historia nos gusta saber la historia militar y policial del gas irritante que llevamos en el bolsillo.​
2. ¿Spray o Chorro?







Depende.

CHORRO (Todos los Red Sabre son de chorro)

PROS:

El Chorro es más polivalente: Puede ser usado tanto en interiores como en exteriores, ya que no "hace nube" como el spray.

CONTRAS:

Hay que acertar al agresor en ojos y/o mucosas. Necesita de mucha más "puntería". Si no "aciertan" ojos o mucosas el chorro cae al suelo sin más.​
SPRAY (todos los "sprays" legales en España que NO son Red Sabre son sprays sensu estricto)

PROS:

No necesita "apuntarse". La "nube" de OC es como un "escopetazo" de gas que basta con dispararlo en dirección general al agresor para que sea eficaz.

Permite hacer una "muralla química", ya que persiste en el aire. Por ejemplo uno puede "negar una zona" disparando el spray en un pasillo mientras huye. Cualquier perseguidor se verá afectado al transitar por ese pasillo durante varios minutos.

CONTRAS:

La persistencia y la extensión de sus efectos pueden ser también inconvenientes, ya que contaminará toda habitación cerrada en la que se use. JAMÁS DEBE USARSE EN INTERIORES con terceros inocentes presentes, ya que los contaminará e incluso puede hasta matarlos si tienen mala salud o son niños o ancianos.​
*ACLARACIÓN:

En realidad el "spray de OC" Red Sabre ya NO es tal "spray", porque---no hace spray, sino que lanza un chorro.

Para que se me entienda, en este hilo llamo a todo "spray", aunque sensu estricto no lo sea.*​
3. Dónde llevar el/los spray(s)

En cualquier sitio donde pueda acceder a ellos en 3-5 segundos.

Si lo lleva en el fondo de un bolso es como si no lo llevase.

Aconsejo *practicar en desplegarlo* donde nadie pueda verle, ya que si alguien le ve puede considerarse "amenaza". Practique a oscuras, con la otra mano ocupada, en diferentes posiciones...haga de desplegar el spray en muy poco tiempo una segunda naturaleza. Para ello debe llevarlo siempre en el mismo sitio. Mi consejo es que reserve un bolsillo de su ropa para el spray y sólo para el spray (no lleve nunca nada más ahí para evitar interferencias en caso de emergencia). 

En mi caso los "bolsillos reservados" (sólo para spray) son los bolsillos izquierdos tanto de pantalones (Red Sabre pequeño) como de prendas de abrigo exteriores (Red Sabre gordo, Weinen Spray)

DESaconsejo este tipo de porta sprays de cinturón:





En principio son de uso policial, pero se venden también a civiles.

DESaconsejo su uso porque:

* Uno "telegrafía" que lleva spray.

* Es un _cante_ totalmente desaconsejable.

* Nos lo pueden robar.

* No le encuentro ventaja alguna de accesibilidad con respecto a un bolsillo accesible.​
4. ¿Y qué tal la idea de llevar varios?

A mi juicio es la mejor opción.

Uno puede llevar un PRIMER "spray" de *chorro pequeño* en el bolsillo de los pantalones. 







Este es el "spray básico" que aconsejo a todo el mundo: Pequeño, accesible y de chorro.

Así uno siempre lo tiene accesible en interiores (donde se supone que nos habremos quitado el abrigo). Yo lo llevo en el bolsillo izquierdo de los pantalones.​
Uno puede llevar además un SEGUNDO *Spray grande* en un bolsillo altamente accesible de una prenda exterior (un abrigo, por ejemplo). 







De esa forma el spray de exteriores estará accesible en la prenda de exteriores. Ojo: Uso exclusivo en exteriores. o en interiores como "negación de área" sólo si NO hay personas inocentes que puedan ser afectadas. Uno DEBE PODER SALIR EN DIRECCIÓN OPUESTA si lo usa en interiores, so pena de contaminarse.​
Yo además llevo un TERCER "spray" de chorro, el Red Sabre 360º:







Según ropa, tiempo y circunstancia lo llevo en uno u otro bolsillo.

En interiores me fío más del 360º que del pequeño, ya que el 360º tiene un sistema de propulsión más sofisticado que lo hace ser más potente y fiable...pero el pequeño es más portable, por eso llevo los dos.

Si por ejemplo bajo a un garaje solitario "problemático", como tengo tiempo cojo el 360º que es el que porto en la mano al bajar al garaje.

*RESUMIENDO LOS 3 USOS DE LOS 3 SPRAYS*

* Para mí el *Red Sabre pequeño* sería el spray "si me pillan" por sorpresa en interiores.

* Si _anticipo_ que puede haber una agresión en interiores, el que escojo para llevar en la mano es el *Red Sabre 360º*.

* El spray-spray (aerosolizador) *Weinen* es mi primera elección en exteriores, donde es harto improbable que afecte a inocentes.​
5. ¿Qué efectividad esperar?

La efectividad es imprevisible.

Lo más probable es que pare al atacante, en especial si es OC, ya que el OC (a diferencia del CS) afecta a rutas automáticas del organismo para producir mucosidades e irritación.

Al CS uno puede "entrenarse" a "resistirlo", al OC no.

Pero ha de contar con la posibilidad de que el OC no consiga para al agresor, por lo tanto lo prudente es usarlo contra un agresor (si no le queda más remedio por no poder huir) e intentar huir mientras el agresor aún está sorprendido por el chorro/spray.​
6. Que NO se debe hacer con un spray de defensa:

* No se debe "forrar" porque puede ser considerado "arma oculta". Aconsejo "forrarlo" con forro transparente para proteger las etiquetas y que nadie pueda decirnos que "ocultamos" su condición de arma.,

* No se puede blandir como amenaza. Blándalo sólo en caso de posible agresión.

* No se debe dejar al alcance de menores o de personas poco responsables. Pueden liarla muy gorda, de mandar a gente a Urgencias. Nunca, nunca, nunca se lo preste siquiera "para ver" a nadie excepto a personas adultas y responsables de su total confianza.

* *No se debe usar sin causa justificada*. "Causa justificada" es agresión física o amenaza de agresión física. No se debe usar por (digamos) meros insultos. Hay que recordar que PUEDE MATAR. El spray de defensa persona no es "No letal" sino "Less than lethal". Ha habido casos de muerte en personas con problemas cardiacos/respiratorios.​
7. Entrene

Compre 2 unidades idénticas y use una para entrenar en un espacio privado (un jardín privado, por ejemplo) su uso.







Entrene a "dar" a un blanco y familiarícese con su alcance, que no suele ser superior a 2-4 metros.

Entrene a dispararlo en diferentes posiciones. Sólo este Red Sabre...







...garantiza chorro contínuo en todas las posiciones. Es un bote mucho más voluminoso que el resto.

Si tiene salud y ganas, con mucho tiento pruébelo sobre usted mismo. Mejor acompañado y mejor si el acompañante tiene conocimientos médicos. No lo haga si sufre de mala salud, en especial del corazón o de los pulmones.

No porte comod efensa un bote con el que jaya entrenado porque puede estar medio vacío o casi vacío del todo, dejándole tirado cuando más lo necesite.​
8. ¿Qué hacer con los Sprays caducados?

A la de unos años el spray "caduca".

No quiere decir que no sea ya efectivo: Quiere decir que _puede_ ser _menos_ efectivo.

Mi consejo es que guarde los sprays caducados bien como material de entrenamiento "de jardín" y/o como "negación de espacio" en defensa doméstica: Un spray de los de hacer spray (NO los de chorro) deja intransitable una habitación (a menos que el invasor domético lleve máscara con filtro y gafas estancas), posibilitando una medio de defensa doméstica barato, efectivo y muy poco letal.







Un bote de spray (NO de chorro) disparado por una de estas antiguas mirillas de puerta "niega la zona" en caso de asalto doméstico, permitiendo a los dueños refugiarse en un "cuarto seguro". Este tipo de mirillas son muy baratas y pueden instalarse en cualquier puerta.​
9. ¿Cómo me defiendo si intentan atacarme a mí con un spray?

Uno de los motivos para familiarizarse con los sprays es familiarizarse con su OLOR.

Si nota usted su olor característico, procure NO MIRAR a la posible fuente. Vuelva la cara y corra. Igualmente, si nota usted el característico olor en algún sitio, es que allí hay o ha habido "lío". Lárguese como precaución.

Si nota un chorro en la cara NO SE LO RESTRIEGUE. El chorro de OC es sólo ligeramente irritante sobre la piel. Si se lo extiende sobre ojos o mucosas hará las cosas 1000 veces peores. ¡No se restriegue bajo ningún conceptoi porque será mucho peor!

A veces he teorizado que unas gafas de nadar y una simple mascarilla concha deberían proteger contra el chorro (no contra el spray).

No sé si un respirador industrial hermético protegería contra el spray. Probablemente sí.​
10. ¿Por qué abro este hilo? ¿Qué interés tengo en "vender" sprays?

Porque -pese a todo- confío en que la mayor parte de la gente es básicamente decente.

Siendo la mayor parte de la gente básicamente decente, cuantos más vayan armados, mejor: Menos "fuerza" podrán hacer los delincuentes.

El spray es la única arma de defensa autorizada para civiles en España: Cuanta más gente lo lleve, en principio mejor.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

*LINTERNAS*

0. Legalidad

En principio las linternas "normales" son legales, excepto si son una monstruosidad (100% desaconsejada) como estas...













...o si son "demasiado parecidas" a una porra:





1. ¿Para qué sirve una "linterna defensiva"?

* Permite ver, lo cual permite ver de lejos a potenciales agresores ocultos por la oscuridad.





* "Avisa" de que estamos sobre aviso. Ya no hay "sopresa" alguna en el posible ataque. DISUADIR es 1.000.000 de veces mejor que tener que DEFENDERSE.





* Deslumbra. Una linterna de >800 lumens deslumbra seriamente.







Jugada maestra con la linterna: Deslumbrar Y DESAPARECER corriendo todo lo que pueda. Si usted ya no está ahí, ya ha "ganado" en el pequeño conflicto callejero. El deslumbramiento permite ganar unos preciosos segundos. Quien no me crea que vaya a la ferretería de *El Corte Inlés* y pruebe a ver el efecto deslumbrante que le hacen las linternas _*Led Lenser*_ que tienen allí expuestas, linternas que dan _menos_ luz que los 800 lumens mínimo que aconsejo. 

En la calle de noche el deslumbramiento es aún mayor: *A más oscuridad más deslumbramiento*, ya que las pupilas están dilatadas.​
* Si todo lo anterior falla y no podemos huir (siempre la mejor opción), la linterna "arma" la mano para pegar y/o permite "cargar" técnicas tipo Tetsui (puño martillo) y/o permite aplicar técnicas Kubotan de defensa.​[/INDENT][/INDENT]

2. ¿Qué linterna aconsejo?: Una linterna compacta recargable (batería 18650) de mínimo 800 lumens DE ESTE ESTILO:







Fénix TK16

Armytek Dobermann Flashlight, 1200 Lumens Long Thrower - YouTube

Armytek Dobermann

¿Por qué de este estilo y características?

Porque:

* Son compactas y con clip, ergo se pueden llevar siempre encima.

* Son recargables. Recárgelas una vez al mes y sabrá que siemrpe le queda batería (uno acaba usándolas para infinidad de usos no defensivos. Son MUY ÚTILES, PROPÓSITOS DEFENSIVOS APARTE).

* Son muy, muy intensas: Un fogonazo de noche ciega durante unos segundos a cualquier potencial agresor, permitiendo escapar.

* El interruptor está en el extremo opuesto al foco. 













Muy importante: Jamás compre una linterna defensiva sin esta característica. En una linterna defensiva usted tiene que saber dónde está el interruptor al instante con sólo cogerla. Los interruptores en el cuerpo de la linterna...







...NO valen para una linterna defensiva, ya que lleva unos segundos encontrar el interruptor, segundos que usted NO tiene en una situación defensiva.​
3. ¿Y por qué no una linterna más "gorda"?

Si quiere lleve una linterna más grande:

Fenix TK35 UE 1800 Lumen Light Extended Review - YouTube

Fénix TK35. Una bestialidad de linterna de *1800 lumens* por 120€. Muy, muy buena. Muy compacta. A toda prueba. Imprescindible si es usted bombero o policía.​
Pero ya no puede llevarla siempre encima sobre su persona. Una linterna mayor le exigirá llevarla en un bolso aparte, amén de que poca gente está lo suficientemente conciencidada para acarrear "trastos" de este peso y tamaño todos los días de Dios.​
4. ¿Cuánto vienen a costar estas linternas?

Unos 100€, más unos 50€ adicionales para cargador y baterías para la 18650.

El valor que compran esos 150€ es muy, muy, muy superior a su precio. Es uno de los dinero mejor gastados que hay.​
5. ¿Y no hay alternativas más económicas?

NO.

Las 18650 "de los chinos" cuestan 20-30€ PERO un no debe fiarse de 18650 de los chinos: Pueden explotar, dan menos luz y no son material de calidad suficiente como para ser "de supervivencia".

¿Ahorraría usted en una cuerda de escalada de los chinos? ¿No? Pues tampoco debe ahorrar en una buena linterna.

Las linternas con baterías AA o AAA pueden ser meramente adecuadas, pero NO dan la misma luz y -al no ser recargables- no nos dan la garantía de servicio en caso de emergencia.​
6. ¿Alguna precaución de uso/recarga?

Sí, varias.







Las baterías 18650 son muy buenas dando energía, pero son artículos "de respeto" en el sentido de que requieren precauciones especiales.

* NO compre ni use baterías 18650 "de saldo" o de DealExtreme. Use sólo 18650 "de marca" Y PROTEGIDAS:





* Deseche de inmediato toda 18650 abombada, pelada, que haya dado ruidos extraños al cargar, que se porte incorrectamente o que gotee líquido. Las 18650 almacenan un montón de energía, y si no están en perfecto estado pueden explotar:

Electric Dangers with Lithium Ion 18650 - Battery Fires Exposed and DIY Solution - YouTube​
* Recargue sólo 18650 "de marca" en un cargador "de marca" y JAMÁS DEJE EL CARGADOR DESATENDIDO. Por ejemplo no lo deje por la noche, o mientras sale a la calle. Algunos dejan el cargador en una gran caja metálica...por si arde. Es un proceso de carga de alta energía un tanto "industrial". No es como cargar un móvil.

* Para nota: Compruebe con un tester que las baterías 18650 dan 3.7 V tras cargarlas Si no, deséchelas.​
*USO SUGERIDO SPRAY-LINTERNA*

Con una mano sujete el spray, con la otra la linterna. Siempre las mismas manos para tener _memoria muscular_ de qué ha de hacer cada una.

Sujete la linterna encendida, retroceda e indique al potencial agresor que NO SE ACERQUE. Si se acerca ya puede usted tener una base fáctica para "avisar" deslumbrando.

Si se siguiese acercando y no pudiese usted huír (siempre la mejor opción, y la linterna "compra" unos preciosos segundos al deslumbrar), parece bastante lógico defenderse con el spray: Ya ha "avisado" usted con la linterna. A mi juicio esto pasaría el _*"reasonable man test"*_ de la Jurisprudencia Anglosajona: Cualquier persona razonable se abstendría de acercarse a otra persona asustada, que le ha dado advertencias de no acercarse y que le ha deslumbrado con una linterna por miedo. En tales circunstancias, el que a pesar de todo se acerque parece razonable que es con intenciones más que dudosas.

Insisto en que de noche en la calle la linterna de >800 lumens deslumbra durante varios segundos y desorienta muy seriamente. la "jugada maestra" siempre es DESLUMBRAR Y DESAPARECER. Que cuando el potencial agresor recupere la visión simplemente YA NO ESTEMOS AHÍ. Habremos salido del percance "limpios", a distancia, sin pelea alguna y sin ni siquiera haber "estrenado" el spray (yo no he estrenado aún ninguno de los míos "en la calle" en 15 años que llevo con estas cosas...y espero no tener que estrenarlo nunca).

He conocido a gente que había "casado" spray y linterna en un "Combo" de los 2 objetos, haciendo un remedo casero de este tipo de artefactos (que DESaconsejo):







Los desaconsejo por ilegales en España y porque las linternas dejan mucho que desear.

PROS

Un solo objeto reune spray + linterna. Más facilidad de agarre y de poseer ambos objetos en una sola mano.​
CONTRAS 

Es imposible usar spray y linterna al mismo tiempo.

Una mano se queda "sin nada" si es imposible evitar pegar al agresor,​
Mi otro hilo sobre defensa personal y supervivencia urbana:

Sociedad: Guía de SUPERVIVENCIA URBANA (Autodefensa personal y Survivalismo ante desastres) 

Mi otro hilo con las bases filosóficas por las cuales soy tan "cauto" y llevo una vida tan "militarizada":

OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Trucos prácticos para SOBREVIVIR (aún desarmado) A UNA MATANZA MASIVA al estilo de la Versión Oficial de "Charlie Hebdo"

Por su interés de actualidad pongo un par de vídeos del Maestro *Jim Wagner* sobre cómo incrementar las probabilidades de sobrevivir en una matanza masiva con armas ligeras al estilo de lo que nos han contado que ha sido la matanza de Charlie Hebdo:

Jim Wagner my self-defense instructor: Office massacre & school shooting survival - YouTube

Jim Wagner my self-defense instructor: Zigzag run away from an Active Shooter - YouTube

La persona que no haya reflexionado con anterioridad sobre estos temas puede pensar que ante un par depersonas armadas con AKs disparando a matar en una Oficina contra personas desarmadas nada puede hacerse.

Nada más lejos de la verdad: Si estudian ustedes estos vídeos tendrán un repertorio de respuestas que mejorarán notablemente sus probabilidades de supervicencia, serán ustedes lo que el Sr. Wagner llama _*"A hard target"*_.

El Sr. Wagner tiene todo un DVD sobre el tema:

Jim Wagner DVD Trailer - Terrorism Survival - YouTube

Los DVDs del Sr. Wagner son carillos y la producción es de nivel de TV Regional apañadilla, pero -créanme- el contenido _*vale*_ mucho más de lo que _*cuesta*_. Vamos, que merece la pena sobradamente gastarse unos euretes en comprarlo.

Jim Wagner Reality-Based Personal Protection

Amazon.es: Jim Wagner: Libros en idiomas extranjeros​
* Yo -he de confesarlo- hasta lo de _*"Charlie Hebdo"*_ (dudas sobre la V.O. aparte) cada vez que veía al Sr. Wagner dar explicaciones sobre cómo defenderse uno en caso de ataque terrorista ponía una cara así:  ::

* El tiempo está dando la razón -desgraciadamente- al Sr. Wagner: No está de más familiarizarse con unas cuantas estrategias de defensa ante un ataque terrorista con armas ligeras.​
El contenido de los vídeos es igualmente útil piense usted lo que piense sobre la V.O: sobre "Charlie Hebdo":

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lag-a-revista-charlie-hebdo-07-01-2015-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ie-hebdo-se-descojona-de-todos-puta-cara.html​
Este hilo sobre matanzas masivas es un spin off de este otro, sobre Auto Defensa en situaciones mucho más probables:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...efensa-personal-y-survivalismo-desastres.html



Spoiler



Teoría Ocultista sobre porqué existe Israel, pq se invita a los moros a venir a Europa y se desincentiva la natalidad de

Es un hilo que tengo en la cabeza desde hace tiempo.

Me ha animado a escribirlo esta pregunta:



shocked dijo:


> Nunca se cuestiona la sola presencia de los colonos musulmanes (ni siquiera cortar el grifo a la llegada incesante), potenciales asesinos de nativos europeos (cristianos en sus primitivas cabezas), que nadie entiende muy bien porqué están realmente aquí pero alguien empujó para que llegarán por decenas de millones en un breve espacio de tiempo



http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/vida_alien/defendamonos_dioses/defendamonos_dioses.htm





XTR dijo:


> ¿aynrand, que marca de papel de plata protege mejor contra el control mental? perdona si lo pregunto aquí, es que nunca te veo por "consumo responsable"



El _*Albal*_ es el mejor.

Una buena capa de papel del Albal delante de la pantalla de la tele ::



Señor Morales dijo:


> aprenderse de memoria las principals oraciones musulmanas. Cuando empiece el tiroteo, si no puedes huir te pones de pie, las manos con las palmas al cielo y a rezar en voz alt



Yo por lo menos me he aprendido la profesión de Fe Musulmana:

_*La ilaha illa Al-lâh

Wa anna Muhammad rasulullah*_​
_No hay más Dios que Alá y Mahoma es su profeta.
_
No ocupa muchos bits de memoria saberse estas dos frases....

Según El Profeta todo el que diga esta frase es automáticamente musulmán y hasta prohíbe explícitamente a ningún creyente el dudar del carácter de Musulmán de quien la diga.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Este texto lo escribí en 2014 como reflexión política.

Pero toco tantos palos que justifica el apelativo de INTEGRAL en el hilo, ya que toca...

*Survivalismo Económico* Patrimonio móvil (metales), Patrimonio en el extranjero, el PSOE reventando cajas fuertes en 1936-39, incautaciones, hiperinflación...

*Survivalismo laboral* Aprender "Oficio de recambio", Idiomas, Habilidades básicas...

*Survivalismo VIOGEN* Ojo con quién se emparejan. Evitar "Lilas" declaradas. Que la muejr tenga el mismo nivel de estuduis que nosotros. Que trabaje en A. Que tenga su patrimonio propio. No casarse bajo ningún concepto. Vivir en SU casa.

*Survivalismo por Movilidad* La movilidad internacional. Quien tenga capaciad y medios para irse a diferentes países podrá esquivar muchos problemas.​
Consejos DE PURA SUPERVIVENCIA para que un español REorganice su vida tras las Elecciones Europeas del 2014

Vistos los resultados de las elecciones del 25-N al Parlamento Europeo, me permito dar unos consejos puramente prácticos para quien quiera considerarlos.

Este no es un hilo para disquisiciones teóricas sobre si los resultados de las elecciones son buenos o son malos (son _horrendos_), o sobre si tal o cual partido puede o no arreglar nuestros problemas. Este es un hilo de PURA SUPERVIVENCIA para la persona que se plantee qué hacer con su vida en la España post 25-N.

La consigna general de mi hilo es _*sea usted lo más móvil y autónomo que le sea posible*_, esto es: Dependa lo menos posible de los demás y Esté preparado para largarse de España a un país mejor dejando atrás lo menos posible. O lárguese ya, según su circunstancia personal. Esta consigna tiene un corolario inevitable: Evite toda inversión _inmueble_.

Me temo que para España van asomando ya de forma muy clara varios escenarios posibles, no excluyentes entre sí:

* *Venezuela* (autoritarismo, caos económico y "paz" que genera más muertes violentas que muchas guerras).

* *Argentina* (caos económico y social).

* *Chipre* (quitas y corralito).

* *Yugoslavia* (El peor de todos: Guerra civil y disolución del país).​
Estudien la historia reciente de esos 4 países. Escarmienten en cabeza ajena. Estudien como he hecho yo:

La "tranquilidad" de Yugoslavia en 1980, o 
La "normalidad" de Venezuela en 1985, o
La "ilusionada esperanza" de la Argentina de Alfonsín en 1984, o
La "seguridad" de los chipriotas por ser parte de la CEE.​
Todo era falso, como demostró la Historia posterior. Utilicen las historias de esos países para relativizar sus "seguridades" sobre España, lo mismo que en este foro hace 10 años la Burbuja Japonesa de los años 90 se usó para advertir de la Burbuja española. *Estudiar el pasado es clave para intentar hacerse una idea de cómo puede ser el futuro* _warts and all_: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ctiva-ua-the-terminator-longitudinal-eje.html

A quien crea que soy un alarmista le invito a leer este hilo...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/538814-ley-de-dhondt-circunscripciones-y-alianzas.html​
...y a que siga los análisis de Roberto Centeno:

Blogs de El Disparate Económico​
Centeno lleva acertando -que yo sepa- desde 1999, año en el cual predijo (ante la estupefacción de todos) que el Euro iba a ser un desastre. Luego predijo la quiebra de CCM, la de Bankia, la quiebra a la que nos llevaba ZP, el fraude que iba a ser el PP...Centeno sabe mucho y no tiene pelos en la lengua. lean su blog si no quiere caer en las falsas "seguridades" del TeleDiario de TVE1.

Visto el panorama _*de Guatemala a Guatepeor*_ que nos han dejado las elecciones del 25-N 2014, me permito dar algunos consejo generales:

*INMOBILIARIA*

En España no hay "inversión inmobiliaria" posible. Esto *también incluye* _"comprar para vivir"_ y _"comprar para abrir un negocio"_. 

No la hay porque la tendencia del país es mala con fuerte tendencia a empeorar. TODO está en contra de _inmovilizar_ capital en una propiedad inmobiliaria en España:

* *Mala situación económica.*

* *Mala situación política.* Con tendencia a deteriorarse de forma alarmante:







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-a-encuestas-postelectorales-de-europeas.html​
* *Partes del país amenazando con escindirse*, con consecuencias imprevisibles: Tirar de un pedazo de la colcha puede terminar por desmontar la colcha entera. 

* *Inmigración ilegal tolerada de facto*. Cada inmigrante ilegal que entra en España disminuye el capital per capita disponible para crear puestos de trabajo. Si los inmigrantes viniesen con capital esto no sería un problema. Pero es que no lo traen. *Por ley económica ineludible cada inmigrante que viene a España sin capital "diluye" el capital disponible por trabajador, erosionando la renta per capita y las condiciones de trabajo*. Esto es tan indiscutible como la Ley de la Gravedad. Los que les prometen _"papeles para todos"_ y además _"mejoras para los trabajadores españoles"_ MIENTEN O NO SABEN DE QUÉ HABLAN. Cada puesto de trabajo necesita de un capital para ser creado. A menos capital disponible per capita peor será el puesto de trabajo creado. 

La diferencia entre un limpiabotas y un obrero de Toyota es que el capital invertido en crear el puesto de trabajo del limpiabotas es de 50€, y el del obrero de Toyota 500.000€. Si usted obliga a Toyota a duplicar sus trabajadores, obviamente estos han de ganar la mitad si no quieren hundir a la compañia. España es como una gran Toyota (¡que más quisiéramos!) en la cual se van "colando" nuevos trabajadores ilegales que se "regularizan" después. Por eso (entre otras cosas) las condiciones laborales son cada vez peores: Menor capital per capita disponible para crear puestos de trabajo.

* *"Pirámide" demográfica* simplemente _*pavorosa*_:





Alemania o Japón _quizás_ puedan permitirse tener "pirámides" demográficas como esta gracias a su extraordinaria capacidad económica de producir productos de enorme valor añadido.

Nosotros carecemos de tal capacidad.

*Llevamos unos 35 años (desde el fin del Baby Boom) haciéndonos trampas en el solitario como país. Las cartas se nos están terminando. El juego va a terminar cuando a los primeros Baby Boomers les toque jubilarse, allá por el 2030.*. 

El baby boom de España y el lío en el que estamos metidos. - Rankia​
Su "inversión inmobiliaria" en España puede ser como invertir en propiedades inmobiliarias en Detroit en 1965: Tirar el dinero.

[YOUTUBE]RNnh9ws8Apg[/YOUTUBE]

En esto terminó todo ese triunfalismo "multicultural" (sí, presumen en el vídeo de 1965 de ser una mezcla de gentes de muy diversos países):

[YOUTUBE]RjMXFOMhbeQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E8AhJd83eGg[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]tLfUje9J1Kc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1hhJ_49leBw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]u5iw09rq84I[/YOUTUBE]

Barrios enteros españoles pueden "Detroitizarse" aún más de lo que ya se han "Detroitizado" hasta la fecha. 

Comunidades Autonomas enteras que llevan décadas viviendo de la "solidaridad interterritorial" y de los fondos de la CEE pueden manifestarse como un _*"Rust Belt"*_ irrecuperable en un país quebrado y (quizás) expulsado del euro y de la CEE. 



















Business Insider Looks For The Mythical $100 Detroit House - The Mythical $100 House - Curbed Detroit

Quien compró estas casas de nuevas ha perdido todo su dinero. No cometa ese error. 

La consigna de este hilo es la _movilidad_, así que movilice su dinero y no lo ate a un inmueble. Por lo tanto:

* *Alquile*, tanto para vivir como para un negocio. El alquiler tiene la belleza de que en 1 mes usted puede largarse sin pérdida alguna. 

* Si tiene *posiciones inmobiliarias* al estilo Gran Wyoming *deshágalas*. Venda ya. Si tiene que asumir pérdidas hágalo. Mejor perder 50 ahora que 100 por no vender ya.​
El ladrillo ha sido la herramienta que ha usado el estado español desde Aznar para MAQUILLAR EL MUERTO de la Economía española: Como las casas son lo único que no se puede importar desde países más productivos (a diferencia de todo lo demás), la castuza PPSOE utilizó el dinero prestado del extranjero para financiar préstamos para comprar inmuebles grotescamente inflados de precio en España.

Esta fue la clave de la "riqueza" (totalmente ficticia) del decenio 1998-2008. 

El Estado puso el cazo en toda esta "riqueza" vía Impuestos. Las deudas de los pepitos se usaron para disimular lo que de otra forma hubiese sido deuda del estado.

La Burbuja Inmobiliaria fueron las "anfetas" (SNB _dixit_) que permitieron dar cierta "vida artificial" al enfermo desahuciado de la Economía Española. 

La "crisis" actual no es más que *volver a la NORMALIDAD* de la "crisis" que interrumpió Aznar al meternos en la burbuja, agravada además la situación por la terrible deuda particular y del estado, por el envejecimiento general de la población y por la presencia de varios millones de _"Gast Arbeiters"_ que ya no tienen nada en lo que trabajar.

Para rematar, IU y Podemos quieren meternos en *nuevas burbujas* (*NeoPeseta, "Empleos Verdes"*...) para intentar maquillar a un muerto que ya hiede.

La "prosperidad" que prometen IU o Podemos es tan ficticia como la que trajo Aznar. El programa económico de Podemos lo ha desmontado un simple profesor de instituto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...adista-pablo-iglesias-de-alberto-noguera.html​
La *única solución real para la Economía Española* sería un plan de choque de austeridad, trabajo meticuloso y sin mirar las horas, bajada general de gastos (desde sueldos a energía), disciplina laboral rigurosa y aumento enorme de la exigencia en la educación para a largo plazo mejorar la mano de obra. Todo ello con vistas a producir productos competitivos para la exportación. O sea: Que hiciésemos *lo que hizo Japón en los años 1950*. Nada de esto se va a hacer.​
"Invertir" en el sector inmobiliario español es como querer casarse con una momia.​
*TRABAJO*

*Olvídese de Jubilarse*. Las Jubilaciones son lujos de estados muy ricos y Sociedades muy estables. Ya no somos ni lo uno ni lo otro. Si consigue conservar ahorros propios para jubilarse bien...si no...tendrá que seguir trabajando hasta que se muera...o morirse de hambre o asco. *Corolario:* *Su salud es un bien fundamental*. Cuídela porque puede necesitarla al final de su vida. No fume, no tenga sobrepeso, coma correctamente, no haga el canelo arriesgando su integridad física (circulando en moto, por ejemplo).

Hacerse _*Emperdedor*_ en España es lo peor que puede hacer, ya que le _inmoviliza_ en este país. Si a pesar de todo quiere usted _*Emperder*_ procure gastar lo menos posible y dejarse vías de escape para cuando las cosas vayan mal. Bajo ningún concepto invierta todo lo que tiene en una _start-up_ "a vida o muerte". 

Si quiere empezar algún negocio, considere hacerlo entre amigos, en regimen de *Cooperativa* y *sin pedir créditos*. Considere incluso intercambiar bienes y servicios por oro, plata o alguna *moneda fiat alternativa de uso privado y voluntario* que ustedes mismos creen (el _*derecho de señoreaje*_ se lo quedarían ustedes). Un poco lo que plantee (totalmente en serio) en este hilo a los Comunistas (y a cualquiera que no sea Comunista): http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...idad-vuestras-ideas-hoy-mismo-os-explico.html

No oposite. Opositar es dedicar tiempo y energías a _inmovilizarse_ en una placita de funcionario. Además funcionario de un estado con muchos interrogantes en su futuro. No hagan como los Soviéticos que en 1985 se mataban a estudiar para conseguir plazas de profesores de Marxismo-Leninismo...en 1995 eran todos redundantes, o no cobraban sus salarios por insolvencia del estado ruso, o estaban en una nueva República ex-soviética...

No curse estudios que sólo sirvan para España. De ser posible, salga a estudiar al extranjero.

No inmovilice capital para trabajar en España: No compre licencias de taxi, no coja traspasos de farmacias...inmovilice el menor dinero posible para trabajar en España.

Aprenda un segundo idioma comunitario importante. Si ya lo tiene, aprenda un tercer idioma comunitario importante. O Chino. O Ruso. *Quienes sólo saben español están condenados a quedarse en el mundo Hispano Hablante toda su vida. Son sitting ducks para los abusos castuzos*. 

Aprenda nuevas habilidades que sean vendibles en cualquier parte. Si por ejemplo es usted Abogado sus habilidades son inútiles fuera de España. Pregúntese qué puede aprender a hacer que sea vendible en cualquier país civilizado. Considere adquirir un _*"oficio de emergencia"*_ (electricista, fontanero, carpintero...) incluso si tiene usted una profesión de _*cuello blanco*_. Tómeselo como un Hobby, pero tenga presente que es un Hobby que puede serle muy útil en el futuro. 

Si ya tiene usted un oficio de _*cuello azul*_ pero no sabe idiomas, concéntrese entonces en aprender Alemán o Inglés o Francés. Un _*Assimil*_ con MP3 cuesta 60€ y permite adquirir competencias básicas en cualquier idioma. Considere en vacaciones irse a hacer chapucillas a esos países para familiarizarse con los requisitos y los problemas que puede encontrarse, y testar sus progresos lingüísticos. Sea usted el _*Fontanero Polaco*_ que tanto temen los británicos.​
*INVERSIONES*

Su dinero no ha de estar donde esté usted. No es necesario emigrar para tener su dinero a salvo de incautaciones. Usted puede hacer vida normal en España con su patrimonio financiero colocado legalmente en un país de primera fila y con estabilidad institucional total. *Suiza* es la primera elección. A mi juicio tener el dinero en España supone un _riesgo-país_ que a mí como inversor ya no me compensa. 

Recuerde que _*las Incautaciones sólo se las hacen a los Incautos*_. El dinero legal que tenga usted en -digamos- Suiza está bajo leyes suizas, no españolas. Tenga esto también en cuenta para DIVORCIOS, ya que si un Juez español falla en su contra en un caso de divorcio su sentencia no vale nada contra su patrimonio en Suiza.

Recuerde que emigrar uno mismo es muy sencillo. Sacar uno su dinero...puede no serlo en absoluto dentro de unos meses/años. Siempre está a tiempo uno de marcharse de España. Hasta los Maquis o el fundador del Opus Dei pudieron marcharse de España "a la brava" por los Pirineos. Sacar el Patrimonio fuera de España puede llegar a ser imposible si España se _Argentiniza_.​
No se endeude. Si tiene deudas, cancélelas cuanto antes. Si no puede pagarlo a tocateja no puede permitírselo.

Si tiene >100.000€ y aún no los ha llevado a Suiza, hágalo ya. Es mi modesto consejo. Si confía usted en España deje su patrimonio aquí. Yo no confío.

Es perfectamente legal (por ahora) y muy sencillo (por ahora): Se va usted a Zurich con su pasaporte y sus papeles sobre su posición bancaria y declaración de la renta (el dinero ha de ser legal) y abre usted una cuenta en la UBS, el Credit Suisse o el ZKB (en este último es el cantón de Zurich el que le garantiza su patrimonio, ¡más seguro imposible!). Los 3 bancos reseñados atienden en Español tras pedírselo en Inglés. Que nadie se asuste que no es necesario saber Alemán. De vuelta a España rellena usted un DD1 (los dan en el Banco de España) y transfiere su dinero a Zurich. 

Es cada vez más lioso cumplir las cada vez más complicadas normas para declarar "bien" ese dinero y sus movimientos. Su *asesor fiscal (porque si tiene dinero fuera de España necesita uno*) va a tener mucho trabajo extra para hacer "bien" los papeles sobre ese dinero. Al Estado Español no le gusta que usted tenga dinero fuera, y por eso procura que sea "molesto" tenerlo. 

Me dicen en el hilo que van a "multar" a quienes tienen dinero (_legal_) fuera de España, o que pueden sacar una ley "obligando" a repatriarlo.

Si eso sucediese SERÍA EL MOMENTO DE ABANDONAR ESPAÑA para no volver.

Nunca, nunca, nunca repatrien dinero legal por coacciones estatales. Si lo repatria _ya no es suyo_. En efecto: Si usted hace con su dinero algo que no quiere hacer por coacciones, es que ese dinero ya no es suyo, ya que usted ha dejado de decidir qué hacer con él.

Además, si un estado no se conforma con lo que es justo, o sea, cobrar sus impuestos por su dinero en el extranjero y además quiere que usted lo repatrie, es que ese estado obviamente quiere robarle.

*Si en algún momento un estado le exige repatriar su dinero, es el momento de expatriarse usted.*

Si usted cree que "ya no está para estos trotes" dónelo a un hijo o a una persona de confianza y que sea esa persona la que se expatrie. Les sugiero que desde ya uno o más hijos se hagan "suizos" (trabajando y viviendo allí) como "bote salvavidas" para traspasarles el patrimonio familiar si el estado llegase a la _barbaridad_ (literal, _cosa propia de bárbaros_) exigir la repatriación de capitales. 

Recuerde: _*Dinero legal repatriado a la fuerza = Dinero robado*_. Las *coacciones estatales para repatriar dinero legal serían como si un pedigüeño de semáforo nos exige que le abramos los seguros del coche a cambio de no rayarnos* la carrocería.





Necio sería quien abriese los seguros de su coche bajo coacción. tan necio como el que repatriase dinero legal bajo coacción.

¿De verdad que el "lujo" de vivir en España merece la pena perder su patrimonio de >100.000€?. Le recuerdo que usted habría pagado con su patrimonio el "lujo" de vivir como un esclavo en España. Como un esclavo porque ya no tendría usted ni el derecho a disponer de sus bienes. A mi juicio es infinitamente mejor ser un exiliado libre y con patrimonio que no una esclavo pobre viviendo en España.​
Si tiene <100.000€:

Considere (según cercanía y circunstancias personales) hacerse residente en Francia y alquilar una caja blindada allí.

Considere alquilar una caja blindada en Suiza y guardar allí metales preciosos.

Recuerde que las Cajas de Seguridad en territorio "republicano" fueron robadas por el mismo gobierno "republicano" o por organizaciones "obreras" durante la Guerra Civil Española. Milicias de la UGT o de la CNT asaltaron cajas privadas en los bancos, ante la pasividad gubernamental. Partidos como el PSOE, ERC o el PCE robaron cajas de seguridad privadas en bancos durante la Guerra Civil. Jamás han pedido perdón por este robo, y todas estas organizaciones reivindican su _Pedigree_ "republicano". Confíe en las cajas de seguridad en bancos españoles lo que estos hechos históricos le permitan:







1936. El PSOE saquea el banco de España. | Verdades que ofenden..

El PSOE ha erigido monumentos a Negrín y Prieto. No lo olvide. 

El que actualmente partidos como el PSOE, el PCE, ERC o Podemos se adornen con banderas de _esa_ "República" que robó a sus propios ciudadanos debería preocupar a cualquier persona reflexiva:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...imidad-democratica-republicana-1931-39-a.html​
Si Hacienda cree que usted le debe dinero, Hacienda puede incautarle el contenido de cualquier caja a su nombre:







CAJAS DE ALQUILER DE LOS BANCOS ¿SON SEGURAS?

Hoy estas medidas extremas se aplican a las personas que Hacienda considera que le deben dinero. Más adelante es posible que se apliquen a otras personas por otros motivos.​
En algunos países "avanzados" el gobierno ha decidido reventar cajas se seguridad privadas en bancos:







Module su confianza en las cajas de alquiler de los bancos con estos hechos.​
Recuerde Chipre. Las acciones son mejores que los depósitos (excepto si los depósitos están en países serios). Recuerde que nadie avisó a los chipriotas del corralito y la quita.

Recuerde Argentina: Hiperinflación y Corralito.

Recuerde Venezuela: Corralón.

Mejor si sus acciones son de empresas no-españolas. Mejor si los custodios de sus acciones están fuera de España.

La Plata y el Oro tiene valor intrínseco. Las monedas Fiat no. Las monedas Fiat de estados quebrados son meras curiosidades numismáticas. 

Recuerde que nadie le pidió permiso para cambiar sus pesetas a euros.

Recuerde que están subiendo como la espuma partidos políticos cuyo programa nos pondría fuera del Euro. 

Recuerde que hasta Libertad Digital se manifiesta ya en contra del Euro.​
*SURVIVALISMO ELEMENTAL*

Tengo un hilo específico para estos menesteres:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...efensa-personal-y-survivalismo-desastres.html

*Mejoren la protección de su casa*. Lo que hasta ahora ha sido un "barrio seguro" o un "pueblo seguro" puede dejar de serlo en los próximos años. Puertas acorazadas, rejas en las ventanas, alarmas, perros... 

*Aprendan habilidades* que aumenten sus posibilidades de supervivencia en un país moribundo:

* Scoutismo: Orientación con y sin brújula, nudos de supervivencia, hábitats improvisados...

* Caza y Pesca.

* Agricultura de autoconsumo.

* Bricolage. Pero no como hobby de burgueses ociosos, sino como necesidad existencial de saber hacer cosas por uno mismo.

* Defensa Personal. Practiquen y hagan practicar a sus hijos deportes de _doble uso_. No al fútbol o al tenis. Sí a las Artes Marciales.​
*Interésese por el Prepping* o _Preparacionismo_: Esto es, tener un Plan B si la sociedad o una parte de ella se va a freír churros. 

*Camúflese*. Por ejemplo no vayan por la calle por una bandera española, sea esta bicolor (Roja y Gualda) o tricolor ("Republicana"). 

Me da exactamente igual lo que piense usted: "Marcarse" con sus ideas es correr un riesgo inútil. Vienen tiempos de gran polarización. Evite "marcarse" en la calle porque puede terminar agredidos. Tienen ustedes derecho a pensar lo que quieran. También tienen derecho a manifestarse como quieran...pero el manifestarse públicamente conlleva un _riesgo_, que será cada vez mayor.

Además: Llevar banderitas o simbolitos NO SIRVE PARA NADA. No van a convencer de nada a ningún desconocido por la calle por llevar una bandera "preconstitucional" con el Águila de San Juan ni una Tricolor con Estrella Roja. Son gestos perfectamente inútiles...y cada vez más peligrosos. No sirven más que para enrarecer y polarizar el ambiente. 

Les recuerdo que Josué Estébanez estaría hoy libre (y Carlos Palomino vivo) si hubiese tenido la precaución de _*camuflarse*_ con su ropa:

[YOUTUBE]aDSXnnjZAWA[/YOUTUBE]​
Me temo que va a haber muchos más Estébanez (y muchos más Palominos). Cada vez más. Ojala me equivoque.

Vivimos en una país esquizofrénico en el cual uno puede ser agredido por llevar una bandera nacional.[/URL]. 

*Camúflese* económicamente: Evite cochazos y casoplones que atraigan atención no deseada de envidiosos, de resentidos y de enemigos de lo ajeno. En Suiza los millonarios pueden vivir como millonarios sin temor alguno. En España no.

*No se meta en líos:* Las _"marchas", "demostraciones", "rodea tal", "cerremos cual"_ son fascistas, inútiles y peligrosas. Evítelas y aléjese de ellas si se las encuentra accidentalmente. *Las masas en España votan lo que votan, así que no espere nada bueno de lo que hagan en la calle*.

Como dijo Ortega (cito de memoria):

_*Cuando la gente políticamente "sale a la calle" normalmente no es para nada bueno.*_​
Jamás de los jamases participe tampoco en contramanifestaciones (son peores aún moralmente que las manifestaciones) ni se ponga a discutir con alborotadores callejeros. _Eluda_ los líos callejeros.​
*PROYECCIÓN INTERNACIONAL:*

Si le salen oportunidades de trabajo en países mejores que España, deles prioridad. Puede ser mucho mejor a largo plazo un trabajo subordinado en Alemania que un trabajo de directivo en España. Mejor para "establecerse" en el extranjero y para crearse una red social de apoyo. Favorezca siempre la opción que implique marcharse a países mejores que España.

Si quiere invertir en "ladrillos", mejor hacerlo en un país estable. Como plus el tener ladrillos puede ayudarle a adquirir un permiso de residencia.

Nadie nos garantiza que dentro de 5, 10 o 15 años siga habiendo libre circulación de personas dentro de la CEE. Si puede, adquiera _ahora_ el derecho de residencia en algún país serio. Recuerde que españoles como *José Ortega y Gasset* o *Salvador de Madariaga* o *Salvador Dalí* consiguieron eludir los horrores de la Guerra Civil Española simplemente porque tenían medios de vida y recursos para abandonar España. Imítelos y hágase usted también su bote salvavidas para poder abandonar España.

Si emigra, conviértase en un *ciudadano ejemplar del país receptor*: Trabaje muy bien, separe la basura meticulosamente, no hable a gritos en español por la calle, no se emborrache, no se meta en líos, done sangre, respete escrupulosamente las normas de tráfico...es usted un _huésped_ en casa ajena, así que compórtese mejor que en su casa. Además así hará más fácil la inmigración de otros españoles, quizás familiares o amigos suyos.​
*EDUCACIÓN DE LOS HIJOS*

Si tiene hijos, prepárelos desde ya para poder trabajar en el extranjero o emigrar. Que Europa esté en sus mentes como un lugar posible para trabajar y vivir.

Por lo tanto:

* Si tiene un buen Liceo Francés, Colegio Alemán, Colegio Americano...favorézcalos sobre las opciones menos intensivas en lengua extranjera.

* Si no tiene esas opciones, imponga a sus hijos un progreso en exámenes oficiales de lengua extranjera como requisito _sine qua non_ para los "refuerzos positivos" que tenga a bien darles: Paga, tiempo de Play Station, smartphone...lo que sea. No haga la inmensa putada de permitir a sus hijos que sólo sepan español.

* Cualquier oportunidad internacional es bienvenida: Intercambios de estudiantes, vacaciones en el extranjero, amistades extranjeras...

* Si a los 18 años su hijo quiere ir a la Universidad pero no sabe idiomas, considere la posibilidad de un *año sabático exclusivo para adquirir de forma intensiva un idioma* y empezar a los 19 años la carrera en el país europeo de destino. *La mediocridad de las universidades españolas* (públicas y privadas) *es de tal calibre que merece la pena perder un año aprendiendo inglés, francés o alemán para irse a hacer la carrera al extranjero*. Se lo digo por experiencia: Estudié una carrera "seria" en una universidad pública española. He tenido profesores con tesis de doctorado "exitosas" con faltas de ortografía _en el título_ :8: de la tesis. Sabiendo lo que sé a mí ya no me pillan en una Universidad española nunca más. 

* Opositar en España en el 2014 puede ser como Opositar a Profesor de Marxismo-Leninismo en la (entonces) República Soviética de Kazajstán en 1980. Una "apuesta segura" que el tiempo demuestre como un inmenso error.

* Apúnteles a los Boy Scouts y a Artes Marciales. Se aprenden muchas cosas útiles y se quitan muchas tonterías.​
*MENTALIDAD*

*Olvídese de la mentalidad* _"este es mi país y aquí me quedaré"_ o _"esta es mi ciudad y aquí quiero vivir"_.

Ni España es _su_ país (España pertenece a la Castuza) ni _su_ ciudad es _su_ ciudad (pertenece a la casta local). 

Lo único que es _suyo_ es su vida, y es su responsabilidad el vivirla en un lugar donde los derechos se respeten y haya medios de vida.​
*Olvídese de la mentalidad* _"hay que quedarse a luchar por España"_. 

España es esto:







Luchar contra esto es luchar contra un Océano de Estupidez, Ignorancia e Inmoralidad. Es una lucha perdida de antemano. Mejor largarse a vivir a un lugar donde se respeten más los derechos de las personas.​
Les sugiero comiencen desde ya a considerarse desligados mental y emocionalmente de lo que pase en España. Un pequeño comienzo: VAYAN DE VACACIONES AL RESTO DE EUROPA. En vez de ir a las Canarias o a Benidorm cojan su coche y hagan unas vacaciones _"de alpargata"_ por Francia, Suiza, Alemania, Austria...dense cuenta de que _*la vida sigue*_ fuera de nuestro lamentable país.​
*RELACIONES CON MUJERES:*

El Hembrismo ha sido el gran triunfador del 25-N:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...undar-partido-punto-unico-igualdad-legal.html

Este tema va a ir a peor a marchas forzadas: Entre IU y Podemos va a haber una carrera (una _"race to the bottom"_) a ver quién propone la medida "de género" más demencial que atraiga aún a más electorado.

* No descarten que dentro de 5 años puedan ser denunciados por "violencia de género" por no hacer tareas domésticas. Los "criterios de denunciabilidad" ya son absurdamente bajos:







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-viogen-pantallazo-app-deteccion-viogen.html

Pueden bajar aún más. Tal y como va la maquinaria VIOGEN vamos a terminar con una denuncia por cada 2 hombres:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6-de-riesgo-de-denuncia-viogen-toda-vida.html

...la idea es FORZAR aún más la máquina.​
* No descarten que los ligues ocasionales adquieran los mismos "derechos" que una mujer con la que uno haya cometido la imprudencia de casarse.

* No descarten que se empiecen a poner "denuncias de oficio" VIOGEN por los motivos más peregrinos.

* No descarten que el listón de lo que se considera "violación" se baje aún más.​
La LIVG está actualmente condenando por "violencia psicológica" a hombres que se casaron confiadamente y por la Iglesia con el "matrimonio indisoluble" de la era Franquista. En ningún momento esos hombres aceptaron el riesgo de poder ser condenados y despojados por "maltrato psicológico".

No se fíen del "contrato social" actual concerniente al "género". Recuerden que la castuza LES VA A REESCRIBIR EL CONTRATO a posteriori en este campo, siempre en contra suya si son ustedes XY Heterosexuales.​
Por consiguiente:

* Tengan mucho, mucho, mucho cuidado sobre con qué mujer se emparejan. Huyan sin mirar hacia atrás de las mujeres que simpaticen con el Hembrismo. Sean _cucos_ sondeándolas sobre este tema, que es clave al relacionarse con una mujer.

* Huyan de mujeres _litigiosas_: Si una mujer ha puesto varias denuncias por varios motivos no-VIOGEN, es mucho más probable que un mal día decida poner una denuncia VIOGEN. 

En general hay que _huír_ de este tipo de personas (hombres o mujeres) que han denunciado a su Mecánico, a su Dentista, a su Patrono...a todo pichichi. Gente problemática a evitar. Y más aún si son mujeres. Poder una denuncia es un ÚLTIMO RECURSO para las personas sensatas.​
* Emparéjense sólo con mujeres que trabajen legalmente, y que tengan ingresos y/o estudios iguales o superiores a los suyos. Léanse las leyes matrimoniales para enterarse del castigo terrible que las leyes españolas preparan al cónyuge que mantuvo sin trabajar a su otro cónyuge (casi siempre mujer) en caso de separación.

* No se casen. No se registren como "pareja de hecho". No compartan cuentas ni empadronamiento. Sean OPACOS al Estado. Hay tanta necesidad de que el Estado sepa que Mari Loli es su pareja como de qué sepa exactamente de qué año son los Pakillos que guardan ustedes en su caja blindada de Hendaya.

* Si le detienen por una denuncia falsa VIOGEN cállense como ostras con la Policía (es su derecho) y den sólo su nombre y su D.N.I. No traten de _explicar_ nada. Acójanse a su derecho a no declarar. No acepten "juicios rápidos" y no declaren ante el Juez hasta que su caso no haya sido examinado por un abogado que paguen de su bolsillo y que se haya estudiado su caso a fondo. Si le fuerzan a presentarse ante el Juez sólo con la asistencia del Abogado de Oficio mi consejo es que se acojan a su derecho a no declarar contra sí mismo. No firmen jamás una sentencia de conformidad. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ado-indefenso-ley-de-violencia-de-genero.html​
El panorama general post-25N en España es _*aún más negro*_ que el panorama pre-25N.

_*POSTSCRIPTUM*_* PERSONAL:
*

Lo siento si el hilo es un tanto _"de vuelta de todo"_. El R78 me ha jodido personalmente de muchas maneras. 

* Mi libro de escolaridad está adornado con un Águila "franquista", pese a que es ligeramente posterior a la muerte de Franco.





Mientras estudiaba se me decía que "ya vivimos en democracia". Ahora se me diría que mi libro de escolaridad es "un resíduo fascista".​
* He visto enterrar a FCSE asesinados por ETA o por el GRAPO con la bandera del Águila de San Juan. 







https://www.foropolicia.es/foros/como-ocurrio-t69995-510.html

_"Han muerto por la Democracia"_, dijeron entonces. Ahora nos dicen que esa bandera por la que murieron era _"fascista"._

Por respeto a los muertos los Castuzos deberían callarse sobre la bandera con *el Águila que sirvió de sudario a los CFSE que murieron defendiéndoles a ellos*. Si no tienen nada bueno que decir sobre esa bandera _*que no digan nada*_. No respetan ni a los muertos (ni a sus familias).​
* Mis padres trabajaron en una empresa de la "Vieja Rumasa". 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...este-tema-de-apasionarle-tambien-a-usted.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ios-selectos-de-bonistas-de-nueva-rumasa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-razon-a-ruiz-mateos-alguien-enlazarla.html​
La expropiación y la desastrosa (_realmente_ desastrosa) "reprivatización" posterior nos jorobó la vida a base de bien.

Mi desconfianza hacia los "éxitos de gestión" de tal o cual gobierno o hacie el "España va Bien" de turno la explico en este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iaria-transcripcion-libro-de-1983-inside.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...160317-rumasa-pre-1983-espana-pre-2010-a.html

He visto la empresa de mis padres "funcionar exitosamente", lo mismo que Galerías Preciados. Era todo FICTICIO. Trucos contables para maquillar un cadáver económico. Exactamente igual que la burbuja inmobiliaria de Aznar.​
* Se me llamó a una "mili" que ahora tiene nulo reconocimiento, pese a que según Felipe González la mili era imprescindible para evitar que se formase una _"Guardia Pretoriana"_ aislada del pueblo. Ahora tenemos tal "guardia pretoriana", y a nadie parece importarle. Mi mili es como si nunca hubiese existido. Ni Aznar ni ZP hicieron esa mili. Morían unos 300 mozos al año en esa mili tan "necesaria" entonces y tan (parece) inútil y arcaica ahora. Esos 300 muertos anuales (y sus familias) están en el más profundo de los olvidos. *1 año de mili mataba a tantos mozos como 5 años actuales de "violencia de género"*. Sólo murieron hombres. Hombres muertos olvidados. 

* Estudié una carrera técnica en una lamentable universidad pública española. Daría para escribir un libro la comedia de despropósitos de mis años de atónito estudiante diciéndome _"No es posible que en la Universidad hagan esto", "No es posible que en mi Carrera no me enseñen esto otro", "No es posible esta chapuza", "No es posible esta corrupción"_...sí es posible. Toda corruptela y toda incompetencia son posibles bajo el R-78.

* Las instituciones R-78 me han molestado, puteado y ninguneado de muy diversos modos durantes los años en que tuve la humorada de tener empleados.

* He vivido tres grandes "ilusiones colectivas" de "regeneración democrática: La de *Suárez* en 1977, la de *Felipe González* en 1982 y la de *Aznar* en 1996. Las 3 se han revelado como mierda, mierda y mierda. Las nuevas "ilusiones colectivas" me pillan muy de vuelta de todo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...blo-iglesias-hilo-intensivo-fotos-videos.html

* He visto funcionar por dentro a mis organizaciones profesionales R-78. Si escribiese lo que he visto y oído tendría una denuncia por difamación, ya que no puedo probarlo. Mi "defecto" personal es que las injusticias y los abusos nunca dejan de indignarme, aunque se los hagan a otros. Siempre he mantenido una "inocencia" que me ha hecho imposible aceptar como "normal" lo que la mayor parte de la gente acepta. No encajo en ninguna parte porque nunca dejo de indignarme. Puede ser una "maldición" personal, pero prefiero ser así.​
Estoy profundamente _cansado_ del R-78 y de la estupidez y de la falta de memoria de las personas que viven en mi país. Por eso escribo un hilo tan _desilusionado_ como este, invitando NO a luchar por salvar el Barco, sino más bien a ir hacia los botes salvavidas bajo el lema _*Sálvese quien pueda*_.


----------



## Su porquero (22 May 2016)

Aryndiano, creo que eres un comunity manager de Putin ya que no es normal la cantidad de tiempo que dedicas a joder a los iluminati y a sacar a la gente del borrego-matrixmo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Aprendan del Survivalismo Suizo:

Los suizos son los campeones munciales del prepping:

SUIZAdas: "Der totale Widerstand", RESISTENCIA TOTAL. Manual Ejército Suizo para Guerrillero civil contra invasión total

Estudie lo que hacen e imíteles en lo que pueda.

Probablemente no pueda usted hacer como ellos y tener un refugio NBQ y comida para un año...

Switzerland Bunkers -- Where Preparedness is a Matter of Policy - YouTube

Fallout shelters reflect Swiss fear of extinction - YouTube

...pero SEGURO que usted sí que puede tener comida para -digamos- 1 mes y tener un "Cuarto Seguro" presentable en su casa:







Con 200€ en materiales de ferretería uno ya tiene un "Cuarto Seguro" para defenderse del 90% de los asaltos domésticos.​
Nuevas aportaciones al hilo:

*Desprográmese del Tratamiento Ludovico*

Todos hemos sido sometidos a un "Tratamiento Ludovico" que psicológicamente nos impide usar la violencia defensiva.

Escena de La Naranja Mecánica.wmv - YouTube



















Tras este aluvión de propaganda "no violenta" (elaborada bajo la dirección de castuzos que disfrutan de escolta armada 24 horas) gran parte de la gente está psicológicamente programada para NO defenderse:

LA NARANJA MECANICA - Resultados del tratamiento Ludovico - YouTube

Desprográmese del "Tratamiento Ludovico" estudiando una Filosofía que le diga que su vida es importante y que usted merece defenderse y además practicando artes marciales que le quiten el miedo a ser golpeado y golpear para defenderse.

Recuerde _*"Existir es defenderse"*_. Quien renuncie a defenderse renuncia a existir.​
*Esté alerta con respecto a las tribus urbanas violentas*

Esté alerta sobre las neo-tribus urbanas violentas:













Que no le pillen desprevenido: Ciertas "estéticas" delatan a personas violentas y que buscan bronca. Evítelas: No les "provoque" y cambiese de acera si les ve venir.

Quien no conozca lo que piensan estas personas...



















...tenderá a no tomárselas en serio como amenaza.

Quien las conozca las eludirá cuidadosamente, vigilando sus _6_.​
*Decida YA que no va a intervenir en ninguna pelea ajena para "rescatar" a nadie*

Es mucho más probable que _vea_ usted agresiones que sea víctima de ellas.

El impulso "natural" es _ayudar_ al agredido, impulso reforzado con campañas demenciales a las que dediqué un hilo:

Quieren volvernos locos con DOBLE VÍNCULO: Exigen seamos BATMAN "Violación..hay más de un agresor, otros LO PERMITIERON" 

Estas campañas son 100% CONTRADICTORIAS con las campañas de "no violencia". Da lo mismo. Se DOBLEPIENSAN las campañas simultáneas y contradictorias y listo.

Combata ese impulso de "ayudar" a agredidos (y agredidAs) DESDE YA. Decida YA que no va a intervenir en ninguna agresión a extraños, sea quien sea la víctima.

No va a intervenir porque:

* Su vida vale más que la de un extraño, en contra de lo que le cuenten los altruistas.

* La sociedad no le da a usted autoridad ni marco jurídico alguno como "policía voluntario". No hay ni "Policía Auxiliar" voluntaria ni armas (tipo Tazer) para policías civiles voluntarios ni marco jurídico alguno de autoridad para-policial para el ciudadano que quiera "ayudar" a un agredido (...o agredidA).

Desarrollé esta idea en estos 2 hilos:

POLÍTICA-FICCIÓN: Mi idea para combatir el Delito: GUARDIA NACIONAL POLICIAL + Razones NO ayudar extraños agredidos 

Sociedad: Por qué las "PATRULLAS CIUDADANAS" son CONTRAPRODUCENTES (peor que inútiles). APORTO ALTERNATIVA 1.000.000 d veces mejor

Son hilos MUY IMPORTANTES para el Objetivista Oscuro, pues son los motivos para NO meterse en líos ajenos. Si uno no tiene las ideas muy claras al respecto uno siempre tenderá a hacer cometer la irracionalidad de "rescatar" a extraños agredidos.​
* La sociedad es extraordinariamente tolerante con los agresores y delincuentes.​
En una sociedad racional que castigase duramente a los agresores y premiase o de alguna forma reconociese a los "buenos samaritanos" ante las agresiones quizás sería racional ayudar a agredidos.

Nuestra sociedad NO es tal sociedad.

Con llamar al 112 desde prudencial distancia ya está usted ayudando todo lo que le es exigible.

Insisto en que DEBE DECIDIR YA el NO intervanir jamás en peleas ajenas, ya que el impulso natural es "ayudar". Combata ese impulso desde ya decidiendo lo contrario.​


robergarc dijo:


> Muchas gracias, en primer lugar, al forero Ayn Randiano -al que aprecio sinceramente, aunque a veces discrepe hondamente de algunos de sus puntos de vista-, por tan interesantes hilos.
> 
> Y una pregunta rayana en la curiosidad: ¿cómo diablos viste usted a diario? Porque dos o tres sprays, linterna, navaja multiusos, gorro y seguramente alguna otra herramienta que portará con usted, son demasiados objetos para llevar encima con comodidad o sin levantar suspicacias. Aparte, sprays y linterna deben estar siempre a mano, lo que impide llevarlos en un bolso. ¿Pantalones multibolsillos? ¿Chalecos? Quizá, pero son poco compatibles con un trabajo en el que se requiera una cierta elegancia y ese tipo de ropa pudiera resultar inapropiada o excéntrica. ¿Calzado? Habla usted de zapatillas deportivas o botas con las que poder correr de modo seguro, pero, claro, tampoco son compatibles con la etiqueta exigida en gran parte de los empleos.
> 
> ¿Podría mostrarnos, si hace el favor, alguna imagen extraida de google de lo que pudiera ser un "uniforme survivalista", conjugando lo práctico y lo socialmente estético?



*Pantalones:*

El Sabre Red pequeño en el bolsillo del pantalón.

La linterna de 1000 lumens lleva un clip: Colgada en el interior de los pantalones, en lado diferente el sabre red.

Uno puede ir *de traje* y -aún sin chaqueta- puede llevar OC y linterna compacta de 1000 lumens sin que nadie aprecie nada raro: El red Saber pequeño es tan pequeño que apenas abulta en un bolsillo y la linterna queda disimulada entre los pliegues del pantalón.

Si hay problemas, en 1 segundo uno está en guardia y con la linterna en una mano y el OC en la otra, esperando a ver qué pasa.

Yo sólo he tenido que hacer tal "despligue" 2 veces en 20 años. En las 2 veces con el mero gesto de sacar los bártulos ha sido suficiente para parar al potencial agresor (mejor para él...en ambos casos estaba preparado para echarle OC/CS si desoía mi advertencia verbal de no acercarse más a mí...mentras yo retrocedía).

*Bandolera:*

Sabre red grande en bandolera, a veces en bolsillo exterior de prenda de abrigo.

En la bandolera también se puede llevar una linterna "gorda" de más lumens:







En una bandolera pequeña cabe perfectamente esta relativamente compacta "bomba" de 2000 lumens, que también cabe en un bolsillo externo de gabardina o abrigo:







Conozco a gente que prefiere llevar este otro tipo de linterna "larga" en el bolso de hombre:







Cabe perfectamente en un bolso grandecito que no llama nada la atención. La llevan vertical y de tal forma que en 1 segundo la tienen fuera y encendida.



gurrumino dijo:


> Cambiaría lo de encendida, por "empuñada" cual porra esnucadora .



No, por Zeus.

No la llevan como porra. 

La llevan como linterna de dar mucha luz y durar mucho gracias a sus muchas y muy grandes baterías.

Que la linterna sea tan larga y pesada es un _inconveniente_, no una ventaja.


----------



## Su porquero (22 May 2016)

luego me llama la atencion que digas que nunca hay que exponerse a peligros, conducir motos, separar peleas, etc pero si eres partidario de que la gente aprenda a usar armas o meta la cabeza debajo de un coche... aclarate!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Su porquero dijo:


> Aryndiano, creo que eres un comunity manager de Putin ya que no es normal la cantidad de tiempo que dedicas a joder a los iluminati y a sacar a la gente del borrego-matrixmo.



Me lo tomaré como un elogio



no me creo nada dijo:


> Oye aynrandiano tu chaleco no te libraría de un degollamiento









SlashPRO® Slash Resistant Clothing

SlashPRO® Slash Resistant Neck Guards


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Su porquero dijo:


> luego me llama la atencion que digas que nunca hay que exponerse a peligros, conducir motos, separar peleas, etc pero si eres partidario de que la gente aprenda a usar armas o meta la cabeza debajo de un coche... aclarate!



Es que saber técnicas defensivas DA SEGURIDAD :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Su porquero (22 May 2016)

q opinas de Putin Randyano?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Su porquero dijo:


> q opinas de Putin Randyano?



No tengo opinión formada.

Me divierte lo políticamente incorrectísimo que es, sus visitas a fábricas de tanques, cuando dispara Kalashnikov o hace Sambo...muy divertido desde la óptica los _castratis_ que nos gobiernan a nosotros.

PERO estuvo en la KGB. NO me fio tampoco un pelo de él.

Mi _rule of thumb_ es:



> Si está en el Poder no es de fiar.



Por otro lado creo que (por lo que sé) Rusia es -desgraciadamnte- un desastre quizá aún peor que el desastre USA o UE.


----------



## Su porquero (22 May 2016)

si, me estoy leyendo un libro de Kasparov (maestro del ajedrez y opositor ruso) y dice que Putin es un cabron de mucho cuidado, un tirano dictador que ha convertido Rusia en una dictadura violenta. No os olvideis de que Putin mando asesinar a Alexander Litvenienko en Londres por haber escrito un libro llamado "Blowing up Russia" En ese libro Litvenienko contaba como los servicios secretos rusos habian cometido atentados de falsa bandera en Rusia pra tener una escusa con la que invadir Chechenia.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (22 May 2016)

Resumelo un poco,en plan las 5 leyes basicas de autodefensa para el ciudadano de a pie


----------



## Su porquero (22 May 2016)

1) Andar con ojo abierto
2) No meterse en lios innecesarios
3) En caso de movida, a muerte
las otras dos se me han olvidado


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Resumelo un poco,en plan las 5 leyes basicas de autodefensa para el ciudadano de a pie



1. Saber y tener siempre presente que el Mundo y la Gente pueden ser peligrosos.

2. Siempre Radar puesto. En la calle estar en "amarillo", o sea, AL LORO. En Blanco se está en casa, rodeado de puertas cerradas y con gente de confianza.

3. Si se ven problemas de lejos, la primera opción es HUÍR. Si no estás ahí, no te pueden hacer nada. Si consigue huír ya has ganado.

4. Si no se puede huír, defensa proporcionada pero contundente. 

5. Portar force multipliers legales y efizaces. A mi juicio spray de defensa personal y linterna de defensa.


----------



## Kalanders (22 May 2016)

Es curiosa la alusión al marco jurídico, que reza que la defensa no debe ejercerse para defender una propiedad. 

Luego habrá quienes sigan con el cuento de que esto no es exponente del socialismo en el que vivimos, en que por medio de las sempiternas discrimaciones positivas, el delincuente está amparado por la ley y el ciudadano honrado abandonado a su suerte por la misma etc.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

Nuevas aportaciones al hilo:

*Desprográmese del Tratamiento Ludovico*

Todos hemos sido sometidos a un "Tratamiento Ludovico" que psicológicamente nos impide usar la violencia defensiva.

Escena de La Naranja Mecánica.wmv - YouTube



















Tras este aluvión de propaganda "no violenta" (elaborada bajo la dirección de castuzos que disfrutan de escolta armada 24 horas) gran parte de la gente está psicológicamente programada para NO defenderse:

LA NARANJA MECANICA - Resultados del tratamiento Ludovico - YouTube

Desprográmese del "Tratamiento Ludovico" estudiando una Filosofía que le diga que su vida es importante y que usted merece defenderse y además practicando artes marciales que le quiten el miedo a ser golpeado y golpear para defenderse.

Recuerde _*"Existir es defenderse"*_. Quien renuncie a defenderse renuncia a existir.​
*Esté alerta con respecto a las tribus urbanas violentas*

Esté alerta sobre las neo-tribus urbanas violentas:













Que no le pillen desprevenido: Ciertas "estéticas" delatan a personas violentas y que buscan bronca. Evítelas: No les "provoque" y cambiese de acera si les ve venir.

Quien no conozca lo que piensan estas personas...



















...tenderá a no tomárselas en serio como amenaza.

Quien las conozca las eludirá cuidadosamente, vigilando sus _6_.​
*Decida YA que no va a intervenir en ninguna pelea ajena para "rescatar" a nadie*

Es mucho más probable que _vea_ usted agresiones que sea víctima de ellas.

El impulso "natural" es _ayudar_ al agredido, impulso reforzado con campañas demenciales a las que dediqué un hilo:

Quieren volvernos locos con DOBLE VÍNCULO: Exigen seamos BATMAN "Violación..hay más de un agresor, otros LO PERMITIERON" 

Estas campañas son 100% CONTRADICTORIAS con las campañas de "no violencia". Da lo mismo. Se DOBLEPIENSAN las campañas simultáneas y contradictorias y listo.

Combata ese impulso de "ayudar" a agredidos (y agredidAs) DESDE YA. Decida YA que no va a intervenir en ninguna agresión a extraños, sea quien sea la víctima.

No va a intervenir porque:

* Su vida vale más que la de un extraño, en contra de lo que le cuenten los altruistas.

* La sociedad no le da a usted autoridad ni marco jurídico alguno como "policía voluntario". No hay ni "Policía Auxiliar" voluntaria ni armas (tipo Tazer) para policías civiles voluntarios ni marco jurídico alguno de autoridad para-policial para el ciudadano que quiera "ayudar" a un agredido (...o agredidA).

Desarrollé esta idea en estos 2 hilos:

POLÍTICA-FICCIÓN: Mi idea para combatir el Delito: GUARDIA NACIONAL POLICIAL + Razones NO ayudar extraños agredidos 

Sociedad: Por qué las "PATRULLAS CIUDADANAS" son CONTRAPRODUCENTES (peor que inútiles). APORTO ALTERNATIVA 1.000.000 d veces mejor

Son hilos MUY IMPORTANTES para el Objetivista Oscuro, pues son los motivos para NO meterse en líos ajenos. Si uno no tiene las ideas muy claras al respecto uno siempre tenderá a hacer cometer la irracionalidad de "rescatar" a extraños agredidos.​
* La sociedad es extraordinariamente tolerante con los agresores y delincuentes.​
En una sociedad racional que castigase duramente a los agresores y premiase o de alguna forma reconociese a los "buenos samaritanos" ante las agresiones quizás sería racional ayudar a agredidos.

Nuestra sociedad NO es tal sociedad.

Con llamar al 112 desde prudencial distancia ya está usted ayudando todo lo que le es exigible.

Insisto en que DEBE DECIDIR YA el NO intervanir jamás en peleas ajenas, ya que el impulso natural es "ayudar". Combata ese impulso desde ya decidiendo lo contrario.​


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 May 2016)

Su porquero dijo:


> luego me llama la atencion que digas que nunca hay que exponerse a peligros, conducir motos, separar peleas, etc pero si eres partidario de que la gente aprenda a usar armas o meta la cabeza debajo de un coche... aclarate!



Eso es como llamar piromano a un bombero por saber como se extiende el fuego y como apagarlo.

Por cierto, las motos son buenas.


----------



## darkiller (23 May 2016)

anecdota que me ocurrio a mi hace un par de años que le interesara a ayn radiano:

-yo en el macdnoland a las 2 de la mañana en un poligono industrial con 2 amigos

-vamos mal vestidos en chandal mientras el resto de la genta acaba de salir de una discoteca

-un cruce de miradas con unos chavales que tendrian 15-16-17 , un par de años mas jovenes que nosotros , ellos nos insultan un poco y uno de mis amigos le responde "en bajito" , como hablando para si mismo

-al rato aparecen 3 motos (scouter) que se suman a los otros chavales, a una distancia de 50m se intuye que hablan de pegarnos usando sus cascos

-yo convenzo a mis amigos de salir corriendo casi suplicando en el ultimo momento y huimos con el coche

ellos se querian quedar a pelear por defender su honor o no se que , incluso sacando una barra que llevaban en el coche, sin caer en la cuenta que es inefectiva contra un rival que usa casco de moto y ademas son menores

el motivo de la pelea? ninguno, se podria decir que somos 100% inocentes

fueron ellos los que dijeron "vaya tontos"cuando nos acercabamos al mostrador y los que decidieron llamar refuerzos para pegarnos (dejando oir la conversacion en el movil) solo porque uno de mis amigos dijese en voz baja algo contra ellos


----------



## FoSz2 (23 May 2016)

¿Cómo distinguir asociaciones serias de otras que no lo son?

¿Qué agrupaciones scout son serias y cuales son una pérdida de tiempo?

¿Qué arte marcial tiene doble uso, en la calle y en la cancha y cual no?
Yo tengo marcadas boxeo, krav maga y judo (para revolverse en el suelo). ¿Dónde aprenderlas bien y no perder el tiempo?

Están empezando a aparecer gentes que enseñan survivalismo ¿Cómo saber que no son una tomadura de pelo para urbanitas que buscan un _fin-de-semana-campestre-diferente-y-ya_?


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (23 May 2016)

En combate cuerpo a cuerpo está más que demostrado que el arte marcial más efectiva es jiu-jutsu brasileño.


Ultimate Royce Gracie: Final Fight - YouTube


Se debe complementar con una buena formación en boxeo y thai-boxing, para dominar todas las distancias.

Knockout punch: Russian man drops 2 men, each with a single punch as security video shows - YouTube


Además, es vital conocer diferentes tipos de combate con armas (cuchillos, katanas, armas de fuego, etc).


No obstante, en un mundo en que no hubiera armas de fuego, el que dominara el noble arte del sable japonés, sería invencible. Ante un experto samurai no hay arte marcial que valga

Kendo in High Speed Camera(Slow Motion) - YouTube


Por último, los que se llevan el gato al agua, son los que utilizan armas de fuego. Ante eso, poco hay que hacer...

Jerry Miculek - Fastest Revolver Shooter EVER - YouTube


----------



## gusan@vel@z (23 May 2016)

Kalipso dijo:


> En combate cuerpo a cuerpo está más que demostrado que el arte marcial más efectiva es jiu-jutsu brasileño.
> 
> 
> Ultimate Royce Gracie: Final Fight - YouTube
> ...



Con un buen puñetazo y una buena patada lo envias a dormir punto com punto es.
Armas blancas(cuchillos varios o hachas),armas de fuego(pistolas,escopetas o armas de guerra).Si matas a alguien de un puñetazo o patada(carcel).El uso de armas de fuego,¿vale?La regulación de armas de fuego está muy regulada en España.Me gustan esta clase de temas,pero en nuestro pais son temas que rozan la ilusión y la ciencia ficciòn.Sólo en caso de un escenario apocaliptico o que se levantaran los muertos vivientes(zombies)


----------



## Æmilius (23 May 2016)

Muy buena recopilación, Ayn. Pillo sitio para no perderlo. 

Mis ☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

darkiller dijo:


> anecdota que me ocurrio a mi hace un par de años que le interesara a ayn radiano:
> 
> -yo en el macdnoland a las 2 de la mañana en un poligono industrial con 2 amigos
> 
> ...



Señalo su error.

Tan pronto como vieron que allí había gente problemática debieron haberse largado, ordenadamente y sin descuidar sus 6.


----------



## Su porquero (23 May 2016)

ANTENA 3 TV | Rusia enseñará a los niños de 10 años a luchar, montar rifles de asalto y disparar


----------



## autsaider (23 May 2016)

Aynrandiano:

Supongamos que un yonki sidoso colecionista de motos, que viene de arengar a las masas en un mitin de Podemos, que practica el sexo anal, que usa poppers, que duerme en un balcón, que se viste y actua de forma llamativa, que quiere que España se llene de inmigrantes sin capital y además quiere que los inmigrantes sean moros, que odia a Ayn Rand y al capitalismo, que no hace pesas ni practica artes marciales ni lleva linternas ni sprays, que piensa mucho en la muerte, que se alegra de lo que pasó en Libano, que apoya al feminismo y al manifiesto SCUM, que está a favor de las actividades de riesgo, que forma parte de las patrullas ciudadanas, que le encanta la película 8 apellidos vascos, que no soporta a los conspiranoicos que niegan el sida...

Supongamos que ese personaje se entera de quien eres, y te encuentra, y tú no llevas encima tu linterna ni tu spray porque los acaba de prohibir el gobierno podemita. Cuéntanos que harías.


----------



## Libertario.Kdna (23 May 2016)

Eso de que el bjj es el arte marcial más efecitvo en la calle no es verdad ... partiendo de una base tan simple que como sean dos personas mientras a una haces llaves la otra te esta pisando la cabeza. En discotecas donde hay vasos, botellas etc., te vas a a poner a hacer llaves? ...
Estoy seguro que es de las más efectivas pero para peleas callejeras no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Aynrandiano:
> 
> Supongamos que un yonki sidoso colecionista de motos, que viene de arengar a las masas en un mitin de Podemos, que practica el sexo anal, que usa poppers, que duerme en un balcón, que se viste y actua de forma llamativa, que quiere que España se llene de inmigrantes sin capital y además quiere que los inmigrantes sean moros, que odia a Ayn Rand y al capitalismo, que no hace pesas ni practica artes marciales ni lleva linternas ni sprays, que piensa mucho en la muerte, que se alegra de lo que pasó en Libano, que apoya al feminismo y al manifiesto SCUM, que está a favor de las actividades de riesgo, que forma parte de las patrullas ciudadanas, que le encanta la película 8 apellidos vascos, que no soporta a los conspiranoicos que niegan el sida...
> 
> Supongamos que ese personaje se entera de quien eres, y te encuentra, y tú no llevas encima tu linterna ni tu spray porque los acaba de prohibir el gobierno podemita. Cuéntanos que harías.



Huir.

Si no pudiese huir debería defenderme a mano desnuda...o con lo que tuviese a mano.

Yo no pelearía contra mí mismo a mano desnuda...no soy muy bueno, pero un codazo o un rodillazo mío puede ser algo terrible.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (25 May 2016)

Gracias ANR por esta y otras contribuciones. Le recomiendo que en vez de publicar su libro aqui, lo haga en Amazon y lo venda por una cantidad modica. Vd se trabaja los hilos y se merece su recomepensa.

Personalmente creo que el survivalismo debe ser una actitud temporal. El gran objetivo final debe ser una sociedad donde la gente pueda vivir en completa seguridad. En los anyos 80 ya me di cuenta que la democracia liberal es completamente incapaz de defender nuestra seguridad. Ahora hemos pasado a un sistema aun peor: la democracia liberal multicultural. Hay teoricos del movimiento patriota en Francia que explican que la inseguridad ciudadana es una tactica del Sistema para mantener a la gente desmoralizada y por tanto bajo control social. Si los del medio han de soportar cada dia la violencia de los de abajo, no tendran tiempo de preocuparse de la violencia de los de arriba.

En el ambito francofono, yo sigo a Piero San Giorgio. Le recomiendo sus videos en youtube. Pero, como dije, el objetivo unico del survivalismo es la victoria de la sociedad segura, que para mi es la Volksgemeinschaft nacional-socialista.

Salu2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2016)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> El gran objetivo final debe ser una sociedad donde la gente pueda vivir en completa seguridad.



Ese era mi "gran objetivo"...en los años 90.

Allá por el 2000 me di cuenta de que el gran rebaño de borrego-mátrix iba entusiasmado en dirección contraria.

En 2000 empecé a "armarme" para la sociedad en la que vivimos ahora...y lo que vendrá. 

Algunos que en 2000 me trataban de "prepper chiflado" hoy me tratan de "visionario futurista". Desgraciadamente lo he sido.

la salvación es (desgraciadamente) individual, no colectiva.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Muchas gracias, en primer lugar, al forero Ayn Randiano -al que aprecio sinceramente, aunque a veces discrepe hondamente de algunos de sus puntos de vista-, por tan interesantes hilos.
> 
> Y una pregunta rayana en la curiosidad: ¿cómo diablos viste usted a diario? Porque dos o tres sprays, linterna, navaja multiusos, gorro y seguramente alguna otra herramienta que portará con usted, son demasiados objetos para llevar encima con comodidad o sin levantar suspicacias. Aparte, sprays y linterna deben estar siempre a mano, lo que impide llevarlos en un bolso. ¿Pantalones multibolsillos? ¿Chalecos? Quizá, pero son poco compatibles con un trabajo en el que se requiera una cierta elegancia y ese tipo de ropa pudiera resultar inapropiada o excéntrica. ¿Calzado? Habla usted de zapatillas deportivas o botas con las que poder correr de modo seguro, pero, claro, tampoco son compatibles con la etiqueta exigida en gran parte de los empleos.
> 
> ¿Podría mostrarnos, si hace el favor, alguna imagen extraida de google de lo que pudiera ser un "uniforme survivalista", conjugando lo práctico y lo socialmente estético?



*Pantalones:*

El Sabre Red pequeño en el bolsillo del pantalón.

La linterna de 1000 lumens lleva un clip: Colgada en el interior de los pantalones, en lado diferente el sabre red.

Uno puede ir *de traje* y -aún sin chaqueta- puede llevar OC y linterna compacta de 1000 lumens sin que nadie aprecie nada raro: El red Saber pequeño es tan pequeño que apenas abulta en un bolsillo y la linterna queda disimulada entre los pliegues del pantalón.

Si hay problemas, en 1 segundo uno está en guardia y con la linterna en una mano y el OC en la otra, esperando a ver qué pasa.

Yo sólo he tenido que hacer tal "despligue" 2 veces en 20 años. En las 2 veces con el mero gesto de sacar los bártulos ha sido suficiente para parar al potencial agresor (mejor para él...en ambos casos estaba preparado para echarle OC/CS si desoía mi advertencia verbal de no acercarse más a mí...mentras yo retrocedía).

*Bandolera:*

Sabre red grande en bandolera, a veces en bolsillo exterior de prenda de abrigo.

En la bandolera también se puede llevar una linterna "gorda" de más lumens:







En una bandolera pequeña cabe perfectamente esta relativamente compacta "bomba" de 2000 lumens, que también cabe en un bolsillo externo de gabardina o abrigo:







Conozco a gente que prefiere llevar este otro tipo de linterna "larga" en el bolso de hombre:







Cabe perfectamente en un bolso grandecito que no llama nada la atención. La llevan vertical y de tal forma que en 1 segundo la tienen fuera y encendida.


----------



## gurrumino (26 May 2016)

Conozco a gente que prefiere llevar este otro tipo de linterna "larga" en el bolso de hombre:







Cabe perfectamente en un bolso grandecito que no llama nada la atención. La llevan vertical *y de tal forma que en 1 segundo la tienen fuera y encendida.*[/QUOTE]

Cambiaría lo de encendida, por "empuñada" cual porra esnucadora .


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Cambiaría lo de encendida, por "empuñada" cual porra esnucadora .



No, por Zeus.

No la llevan como porra. 

La llevan como linterna de dar mucha luz y durar mucho gracias a sus muchas y muy grandes baterías.

Que la linterna sea tan larga y pesada es un inconveniente, no una ventaja.


----------



## gurrumino (26 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, por Zeus.
> 
> No la llevan como porra.
> 
> ...



Lo decía sarcásticamente por eso mismo .


----------



## Ötzi (26 May 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Conozco a gente que prefiere llevar este otro tipo de linterna "larga" en el bolso de hombre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Que infierno de vida, y no es por menospreciar el hilo, que esta muy currando y es interesante.

Pero salir todos los días de casa y pensar en si llevas contigo, el movil, las llaves, la cartera, el moustro linterna de comando de 4kg, el spray, las zapatillas de correr..

Todos los días, hasta para ir a por el pan...

Me compensa que me fostien con tal de no llevar todo eso ecima

Me espero a que saque la app para movil de AYN con linterna, sirena, spray y ruta facil de escape con google maps.*


----------



## Genis Vell (26 May 2016)

Libertario.Kdna dijo:


> Eso de que el bjj es el arte marcial más efecitvo en la calle no es verdad ... partiendo de una base tan simple que como sean dos personas mientras a una haces llaves la otra te esta pisando la cabeza. En discotecas donde hay vasos, botellas etc., te vas a a poner a hacer llaves? ...
> Estoy seguro que es de las más efectivas pero para peleas callejeras no.



Efectivamente, es más recomendable no priorizar ninguna, dominar a nivel medio un arte de percusión y uno de "derribos y suelo" 

Boxeo, Tahi, Kick Boxing, Savate...
judo, BJJ...

Pero sobre todo sean cuales sean tus elecciones que haya sparring a menudo, sin él la cosa se complica.

Por cierto Ayn que opinas de este colega americano:


The Will To Survive by Tony Sentmanat from RealWorld Tactical - YouTube

ya se que con armas las cosas se ven más fáciles, pero el mozo se prepara (es su negocio) a conciencia, sabe pelear, manejar armas, aguantar, su físico es imponente... entrar en la casa de este tipo de noche debe ser la peor pesadilla del ratero común.


[YOUTUBE]EIAFYtXgBIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 May 2016)

Miren para qué sirve hacer de Batman con un delincuente:

Vitoria - SUBSAHARIANO con 27 ANTECEDENTES ACOSA y amenaza con pegar a MUJERES, manda al hospital a dos POLICÍAS locales - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Para que lo detengan 27 veces antes de que ingrese en prisión.


----------



## autsaider (27 May 2016)

Al autor de este hilo se le reclama aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/780743-survivalismo-y-sexo.html


----------



## eluixir (27 May 2016)

Yo no me preocupo, no llevo reloj ni movil caro ni pulseras, voy con ropa barata y soy un mtgow con barriga pero a veces tengo mala pinta y cara de mala hostia, no voy a discotecas y no vivo en una ciudad grande.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 May 2016)

Otzi dijo:


> Que infierno de vida



Al contrario, yo me divierto así.

Le da "pimienta" al día recordar que puedes ser asaltado, aunque nunca lo seas.

Es como si vivieses en un videojuejo.


----------



## autsaider (29 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Al autor de este hilo se le reclama aquí:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/780743-survivalismo-y-sexo.html



Señor Randiano:

En el foro del ático hubo un hilo donde alguien comentaba medidas survivalistas dadas las peculiaridades de la hembra autóctona:
-darles un nombre falso a las mujeres que te ligas
-no traerlas nunca a casa
-usar para hablar con ellas un movil registrado a nombre de tu madre
-etc.

¿Podría usted decirnos sus medidas de survivalismo? De hecho el asunto es tan importante y tan interesante que daría hasta para abrir un hilo.


----------



## Grumito (29 May 2016)

Paso a saludar y agradecer tan buen e instructivo hilo.


----------



## darkiller (29 May 2016)

ayn randiano

-que harias si acabas de atropellar con el coche a un ciudadano de la etnia?

-que harias si montan un bar al lado de tu casa y hay mucho ruido y peleas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 May 2016)

darkiller dijo:


> ayn randiano
> 
> -que harias si acabas de atropellar con el coche a un ciudadano de la etnia?
> 
> -que harias si montan un bar al lado de tu casa y hay mucho ruido y peleas?



Sabiendo lo que sé sobre atropellos a "étnicos", huir sin más a dar parte a la Comisaría más cercana mientras llamo al 112 a dar parte del lugar del accidente.

Si el "étnico" fuese solo, con gran rapidez le pondría un chaleco reflectante sobre el cuerpo y un triángulo de emergencias delante, teniendo mucho cuidado que no lleguen sus primos mientras lo balizo, y después huir...mientras llamo al 112.

Ha habido gente que casi lo matan los "étnicos" por atropellar auno de los suyos, aún sin culpa para el conductor.

Con respecto al bar...insonorización, tapones para los oídos y mucha paciencia.

El ALQUILER es estupendo para esto: Si la zona empeora mucho te vas a otro vivienda y listo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ha habido gente que casi lo matan los "étnicos" por atropellar auno de los suyos, aún sin culpa para el conductor.



y sin casi:

Un camionero muere linchado tras arrollar y matar a un bebé de un año en Valencia | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## Lemmy-Forever (29 May 2016)

AynRandiano2, qué tipo de navajas son legales para llevar encima, sin que te pasen nada o te empapelen?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 May 2016)

Lemmy-Forever dijo:


> AynRandiano2, qué tipo de navajas son legales para llevar encima, sin que te pasen nada o te empapelen?



Le digo las que son Ilegales completamente: Las dagas (2 filos), las automáticas y las de hoja de más de 11 cm.

Las demás pueden ser ilegales según dónde esté usted y según el criterio del agente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2016)

luisiño dijo:


> y sin casi:
> 
> Un camionero muere linchado tras arrollar y matar a un bebé de un año en Valencia | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



Abriré hilo sobre el concepto de que _*el coche es un búnker*_ en cuanto a defensa personal se refiere.

Muy raramente se deba abandonar el coche en una situación de defensa personal: Es una plataforma móvil, protegida y con capacidad de desarrollar más energía (miles de veces más) que el MAgnum de Harry Callahan.


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2016)

Señor randiano, usted tiene comentarios dispersos acerca del survivalismo hacia el sexo femenino.

¿Podría crear un hilo donde exponga todas sus ideas al respecto? Sería muy útil.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (1 Jun 2016)

Cojo sitio, yo llevo un kubotan de llavero, de madera, para que no concurra en mala interpretación.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abriré hilo sobre el concepto de que _*el coche es un búnker*_ en cuanto a defensa personal se refiere.
> 
> Muy raramente se deba abandonar el coche en una situación de defensa personal: Es una plataforma móvil, protegida y con capacidad de desarrollar más energía (miles de veces más) que el MAgnum de Harry Callahan.



Noticias del tipo: 

"Niño es atropellado accidentalmente estando temerariamente en un lugar indebido. El conductor muere a manos de la familia al bajase a prestar auxilio"

son típicas de la etnia.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 14:07 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Señor randiano, usted tiene comentarios dispersos acerca del survivalismo hacia el sexo femenino.
> 
> ¿Podría crear un hilo donde exponga todas sus ideas al respecto? Sería muy útil.



Hacerse mujer lesbiana transgénero y creo que ya tiene hilo propio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Jun 2016)

Miren la peste lila que circula por nuestras calles:

La peste lila se extiende a Galicia:

Manifestaçom feminista em Compostela 27/05/2016 - YouTube

Contra estas no hay "denuncias anti-odio".

Guárdense de ellas porque -me temo- acabarán matando a alguien.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2016)

2 "Revelaciones" des Survivalismo Urbano OBOSC: Su CASA debe ser su BÚNKER, y su COCHE su CARRO DE COMBATE urbano

Abro hilo spin-off de mi hilo principal de survivalismo:

Mad Max: AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.info - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Abro spin-off porque tratos 2 temas que tenía enteramente vírgenes: Casa y Coche.

A efectos de survivalismo urbano en tiempo de paz la casa y el coche son el búnker y el tanque del survivalista.

*EL COCHE COMO TANQUE URBANO*

A efectos de survivalismo urbano su coche es un tanque:







Dentro de mi coche no me daría miedo enfrentarme a una turba formada por los campeones mundiales de Boxeo, UFC y Artes Marciales clásicas. Todos juntos. Me bastaría con arrancar y marcharme. Si fuese necesario pasando por encima suyo.

A efectos del nivel de delincuencia que hay en España en 2016 un coche es un tanque: Una vez dentro del coche y con los seguros cerrados uno está tan seguro como dentro de un tanque en un campo de batalla (que no es una seguridad del 100% pero sí una mayor seguridad que el pobre infante de a pie).

Para que un delincuente callejero nos ataque estando nosotros dentro dentro de un coche cerrado, el delincuente debería:

* Dispararnos con un arma de fuego, afortunadamente muy raras en la delincuencia callejera española.

* Romper uno de los cristales laterales (el parabrisas está reforzado) del coche y acceder a nosotros por la ventanilla. Esto requiere de algún objeto capaz de romper el cristal. Nos daría tiempo para arrancar y marcharnos con el coche.​
A efectos prácticos uno es casi invulnerable a la delincuencia callejera española dentro de un coche cerrado. 

Nunca hay que bajar del coche en situaciones "dudosas".


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (11 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> uno está tan seguro como dentro de un tanque en un campo de batalla (que no es una seguridad del 100% pero sí una mayor seguridad que el pobre infante de a pie).



Un carro de combate es el lugar menos seguro del campo de batalla.::

En el caso de escoltas en vida civil si que te doy la razon de que el coche viene a ser un "cuarto seguro".

El problema es que sin blindaje mas te vale estar en movimiento o el coche sera tu tumba.


----------



## susanojuicio (12 Jun 2016)

El coche es peligroso por eso los millonarios van con chófer, el piloto se come todo el marrón en un choque frontal mientras que detrás queda más protegido siempre que vaya con su chaleco de kevlar, su linterna y su spray de pimienta.

Moraleja: NO conduzca.

1.- A pie con botas comodas a ser posible para andar durante varios dias y/o defenderse en caso de ser necesario.

El metro es seguro solo en hora punta, cuando va lleno que ni se cabe . en caso de accidente tiene un montón de cuerpos con los que parar el golpe, España país con una alta obesidad. 

También puede morir aplastado.

Desplazese a pie como en el punto 1.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jun 2016)

Hilo desgraciadamente relevante de nuevo:







Inmigración: Presunto asesino "Disco Gay" Orlando era HIJO DE "REFUGIADOS" AFGANOS. "Refugiados" again: Como en V.O. Bataclán y 11-M - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Cremilo (12 Jun 2016)

Solo un apunte, no puedo evitarlo...



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Dentro de mi coche no me daría miedo enfrentarme a una turba formada por los campeones mundiales de Boxeo, UFC y Artes Marciales clásicas. Todos juntos. Me bastaría con arrancar y marcharme. Si fuese necesario pasando por encima *suyo*.



Detrás de mí, encima de mí, al lado mío | Real Academia Española


----------



## Grumito (12 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hilo desgraciadamente relevante de nuevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un solo hombre y 50 muertos?? El tío era un gran tirador, y solamente debía haber una salida... porque no me explico el resultado de otra manera.


----------



## 1974 (13 Jun 2016)

Perdona el offtopic ayrand.

Pero lo malo de la pirámide poblacional, no es lo que sugieres. Que hay mas baby boomers que el resto. ¿¿??

Eso ya no es así debido a la inmigración masiva con la que nos inundan.
Es mas. Lo beneficioso para el ciudadano medio, sería una bajada de población y cierre de entrada de inmigrantes.
Paliaría el paro, mejoraría el reparto de recursos y la calidad de vida ( menos trafico, masificación, medio ambiente, delincuencia...)
Un sistema económico que se base en un pirámide de población siempre creciente, es una estafa, un sistema de ponzi.
Ni siquiera para las pensiones.
En el pacto de Toledo, ratificado tropecientas veces desde Franco, se deja muy claro, que cada trabajador cotiza en su vida laboral para su pensión y que esos fondos no se pueden usar para otros fines por parte del estado.

Ya se que en la tele, sobre todo los tertulianos desinformadores venden el sistema de forma distinta.
Como que los trabajadores en activo pagan a los jubilados.
Pero NO es así. Ni legalmente, ni es sostenible en la realidad.

Pongamos el caso de un sistema de ese tipo con una proporción (piramide) simple de 2:1.
Es decir 2 currelas por cada jubilado.
Asi para mantener a 10M de jubiletas, necesitas 20M de curris.
En la siguiente generación necesitaras unos 40M de curris.
Luego 80M > 160M y en tres generaciones no cabrían fisicamente en el pais.

Es insostenible, imposible de realizar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jun 2016)

A estudiar y desmenuzar:







Catálogo de hurtos con distracción

¡Cuidado con el 'mimosín'!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jun 2016)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> El problema es que sin blindaje mas te vale estar en movimiento o el coche sera tu tumba.



A efectos de Yonkis y maleantes de bajo pelo (el 90%) un coche es un tanque: Meterte en é y cerrar los seguros es Game Over para un intento de asalto.

La movilidad va implícita a la máquina.

Ampliaré el concepto en un HILO TRIPLE: Casa _*Búnker*_ + Coche _*Tanque*_ + _*Parcour*_ Urbano como entrenamiento aeróbico práctico de defensa personal


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2016)

Grumito dijo:


> Un solo hombre y 50 muertos?? El tío era un gran tirador, y solamente debía haber una salida... porque no me explico el resultado de otra manera.



En USA todos los locales tiene salida trasera, por los "Fire Codes".

Lo de Orlando me resulta difícil de creer. 50 muertos son demasiados.


----------



## jeffsemental (14 Jun 2016)

Teniendo en cuenta que las siguientes herramientas de defensa son ilegales en españa pero no en el pais donde resido, actualmente lleno de rapefugees que dan asco que considera usted mas efectivo en caso agresion y necesitar defenderme

Un taser ( no de los que disparan a distancia )

O una defensa extensible de 21cm cerrada y 52cm abierta 

Espero su consejo, porque esto empieza ya a ser preocupante

Si pudiera recomendarme donde adquirir un chaleco antibalas o antipunzon se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2016)

El Taser de contacto tiene la pega de que hay que estar muy cerca para defenderse: Desaconsejado.

El Taser de disparar es monotiro, inútil si hay más de 1 agresor.

La porra extensible es muy, muy "eficaz"...hasta DEMASIADO eficaz. Ojo con no dar en la cabeza porque puede matar fácilmente al agresor, cosa en general desaconsejada en defensa.

Chalecos antibalas los hay en tiendas de suministros policiales. ¿En qué país vive usted?


----------



## visaman (14 Jun 2016)

habría sobrevivido Andy en la disco pulse? que opináis, yo os digo que no.


----------



## Æmilius (14 Jun 2016)

visaman dijo:


> habría sobrevivido Andy en la disco pulse? que opináis, yo os digo que no.



Si,porque habría evitado esa situación.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Jun 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> Si,porque habría evitado esa situación.



Exacto.

En Florida yo iría a todos lados con una Glock 17 Concealed carry y dos cargadores de repuesto.

En sitios donde se me prohibiese ir armado NO ENTRARÍA, lo mismo que en España no entro donde se me prohíbe llevar mi spray de OC (estadios, por ejemplo).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

Jojojojo....







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/788101-aventuras-de-aynrandiano.html


----------



## Æmilius (17 Jun 2016)

ayn randiano2 dijo:


> jojojojo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
¡¡¡¿¿¿what the fuck???!!!*


----------



## gusan@vel@z (17 Jun 2016)

España,un pais de "MINDUNGUIS,PERROFLAUTAS,GAIS,LESBIANAS"y vosotr@s pensando como si Europa,fuera USA.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

"Antifas" españoles cobran de hooligans rusos:



Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Lo dijeron los medios alemanes cuando publicaron la noticia anoche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tengo dicho que no hay que significarse por nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jun 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> *
> ¡¡¡¿¿¿what the fuck???!!!*



Es una parodia que me han hecho


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (18 Jun 2016)

Burbuja.info is not your personal blog


----------



## Æmilius (18 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es una parodia que me han hecho



Pues se la podían haber currado un poco mejor. XD


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2016)

Lo que NO hay que hacer:

Fascita opresor espanyol, es expulsado de una maratón en Pamplona - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Un acto de heroísmo no va a curar a un país enfermo desde hace siglos.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (19 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A efectos del nivel de delincuencia que hay en España en 2016 un coche es un tanque: Una vez dentro del coche y con los seguros cerrados uno está tan seguro como dentro de un tanque en un campo de batalla *(que no es una seguridad del 100% pero sí una mayor seguridad que el pobre infante de a pie)*.




¿Pero qué te has tomado Randiano? Un tanque es un imán de proyectiles, algunos de ellos específicamente diseñados para cargarse tanques y además objetivo preferente de helicópteros y aviones de ataque a tierra amén de otros carros y hasta de un moro escondido tras una esquina con un RPG. 

Disparar a un soldado aislado con algo más grande que un .50 es tirar el dinero, pero al carro le llueven tortas por todas partes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jun 2016)

> ¿Pero qué te has tomado Randiano? Un tanque es un imán de proyectiles



A efectos de calle uno dento de su coche está tan seguro como un carrista USA dentro de su M-1 Abrams 



>



Yo no pararía.

Y lo digo en serio. 

Un intento de asalto a vehículo se defiende tocando el claxon para avisar que se sigue y siguiendo. Y que salga el Sol por Antequera. El que no quiera quitarse es _su_ elección.

Hacen eso porque la gente para, y les asaltan tras parar. 

A mí me da MIEDO INVENCIBLE que intenten parar mi coche por la fuerza. 

Asalto en grupo = Asalto con arma de uno solo. Está justificado legalmente defenderse largándose en su coche. Si una saltante decide ponerse delante de nuestro vehículo, elección _suya_.

Situación prebélica en Europa: Refugiados bloquean una autopista con destino al Reino Unido y atacan a policía. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Æmilius (21 Jun 2016)

A mí me pasó eso. Se puso delante un loco (o drogado ) y no quería dejarme pasar. Era una calle estrecha aunque de doble sentido. Pite el claxon repetidas veces sin éxito así que, metí primera y empecé a avanzar poco a poco hasta que casi estaba casi encima del capó . Aceleré en primera y con la inercia cayó de lado. No sé (ni me importa) como quedó.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jun 2016)

Con UNO sólo evidentemente chiflado yo esperaría pacientemente a que viniese la poli o trataría de salir marcha atrás.

Uno no es problema ni justifica atropellarlo.

El problema es cuando una TURBA quiere parar tu coche.

Reposteo para mi futuro hilo del coche como "tanque" urbano:



>



Yo no pararía.

Y lo digo en serio. 

Un intento de asalto a vehículo se defiende tocando el claxon para avisar que se sigue y siguiendo. Y que salga el Sol por Antequera. El que no quiera quitarse es _su_ elección.

Hacen eso porque la gente para, y les asaltan tras parar. 

A mí me da MIEDO INVENCIBLE que intenten parar mi coche por la fuerza, cuasa jurídica suficiente como para justificar la autodefensa de largarse uno con su vehículo.

*Asalto en grupo = Asalto con arma* de uno solo. Está justificado legalmente defenderse largándose en su coche. 

*Avisen* con el claxon como concesión humana y jurídica y listo. Si un saltante decide ponerse delante de nuestro vehículo, elección _suya_ en participar en una turba violenta que amenaza su vida.

Mad Max: AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.info - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Usermaatra dijo:


> Lo que dices es perfectamente razonable y justo, pero los europeos que cruzan ese camino suelen ser medio tontos. Generalmente franceses e ingleses que votan por la multiculturalidad.
> 
> Recordemos al conductor húngaro que de progre no tenía nada y que hizo precisamente lo que tú mencionas, casi logra arrollar a varios marrones.



Yo estoy con mentalidad USA, y el que he dado es el consejo de este gurú:







(Un clásico de 1983. Imperdible. Estos son los libros que han forjado a Ayn Randiano...*el autor es mi "Coronel Trautman"* )







Las aventuras de AYNrandiano en: Un día de furía - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

En USA en sus "race riots" se ha sacado a gente de sus vehículos y se les ha linchado.

Liberty City Riot 1980 WTVJ - YouTube

Florida 1980

Los Angeles Riots, 1992 (1) - YouTube

L.A. 1992

En USA ante turbas hostiles tocas el claxon aceleras y tratas de esquivarlos.

Si no puedes esquivarlos, mala suerte. Fue _su_ elección invadir la calzada para intentar matarte. 

El autor yanki aconseja:

* Cerrar seguros.

* Avisar con el claxon que se va a seguir.

* Seguir andando con el coche para huir d ela amaneza mortal. Si la turba decide ponerse en medio es _su_ elección.

* Agarrar fuerte el volante porque los seres humanos al deshacerse pueden afectar a la dirección. Ojo con el parabrisas porque una cabeza arrancada del torso puede entrar en el habitáculo. Estas han de ser las únicas "procupaciones" del conductor.​
En Sudáfrica sé de blancos a los que mataron sacándoles de su coche al meterse por error en Soweto.

Yo no seré uno de tales blancos.

Avisen con el claxon y está perfectamente justificado defenderse marchándose con el coche.

Si alguien decide ponerse delante de su coche, no es culpa de ustedes. Si pueden esquivarlo bien, y si no, mala suerte.


----------



## Æmilius (22 Jun 2016)

Avisar a la policía no era una opción en ese momento. Hubiese tardado demasiado y el tarado aquel podría ya haberme roto algún faro, espejo lateral o abollado el capó.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jun 2016)

Un posible bollo en el coche no justifica llevarte a un loco/yonki por delante.

Un asalto en grupo sí. Un loco aislado no.

Bienes<Personas


----------



## gurrumino (22 Jun 2016)

Otra opción es dejar que se te llene el techo del camión de garrapatas y seguir un tramo, luego en una buena recta y a 70 km/h metes un buen frenazo y a tomar por culo.


----------



## Æmilius (22 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un posible bollo en el coche no justifica llevarte a un loco/yonki por delante.
> 
> Un asalto en grupo sí. Un loco aislado no.
> 
> Bienes<Personas



Vaya que no. Yo no sé si el tío esta armado o no, solo sé que me impide el paso y golpea mi coche. No me iba a bajar del coche porque iba con la familia (niños) y tampoco iba a llamar a la policía porque era un lugar alejado. Ya le avisé empujando levemente ,en primera sin arrollarle y el sujeto seguía. Lo siento pero la seguridad de mi familia bien vale lo que hice. El valor de esa persona me importa entre cero y nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2016)

> No me iba a bajar del coche porque iba con la familia (niños)



Y si hubiese ido usted solo _tampoco_ debería haberse bajado del coche.

El coche es un "tanque". Bajo ataque uno no se baja del "tanque" urbano.


----------



## Galvani (25 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con UNO sólo evidentemente chiflado yo esperaría pacientemente a que viniese la poli o trataría de salir marcha atrás.
> 
> Uno no es problema ni justifica atropellarlo.
> 
> ...



¿No hay blancos en el tal Soweto? Porque tiene 900000 habitantes.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2016 at 11:55 ----------




Æmilius dijo:


> A mí me pasó eso. Se puso delante un loco (o drogado ) y no quería dejarme pasar. Era una calle estrecha aunque de doble sentido. Pite el claxon repetidas veces sin éxito así que, metí primera y empecé a avanzar poco a poco hasta que casi estaba casi encima del capó . Aceleré en primera y con la inercia cayó de lado. No sé (ni me importa) como quedó.



¿Dónde fué eso? ¿no había nadie por allí?


----------



## Bosques (25 Jun 2016)

¿Pero qué coñazo es este?


----------



## Æmilius (25 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y si hubiese ido usted solo _tampoco_ debería haberse bajado del coche.
> 
> El coche es un "tanque". Bajo ataque uno no se baja del "tanque" urbano.



Lo sé, pero lo que usted propone, aunque correcto, no es lo más práctico en ése momento. Es como si ante un inminente ataque imprevisto hacia su persona, usted le advirtiese de que "la violencia gratuita está mal"

Usted es artista marcial. Yo también. Y créame que he tenido que defenderme utilizándolas para después huir ¿por qué? Pues por que en éste país le rompes un diente a un desconocido en legítima defensa y tienes que estar con juicios, arriesgándote a que el/la juez de turno diga que un cinturón negro en x arte marcial, sumado a 90 kilos de peso, es una amenaza o que te desfederen de tu club.

MKD: ASPECTOS JURÍDICOS

Conozco casos MUY CERCANOS en que la *legítima defensa + artes marciales* han sido utilizados por el juez de turno para ENCARCELAR a una persona a la que intentaron VIOLAR. 

Y volviendo al caso de si parar o no, le cuelgo un artículo del "Pís" sobre I.A y coches. ¿Comprarías un coche que elegirá matarte para salvar otras vidas? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS Sólo como ejercicio mental sobre moralidad.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2016 at 14:57 ----------




Galvani dijo:


> ¿No hay blancos en el tal Soweto? Porque tiene 900000 habitantes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jun-2016 at 11:55 ----------
> 
> ...



En una zona de Galicia. No pasaba nadie, no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jun 2016)

> como si ante un inminente ataque imprevisto hacia su persona, usted le advirtiese de que "la violencia gratuita está mal"



Un ataque a mano desnuda contra mi coche no es un aatque contra mí.


----------



## Æmilius (27 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un ataque a mano desnuda contra mi coche no es un aatque contra mí.



Es un ataque hacia mi propiedad además del inclumpliento de unas cuantas normas cívicas y jurídicas. Pero como no hay nadie para_ amonestarle_ y su actitud es impredecible, prefiero un "Ikken Hikatsu" y seguir mi camino.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Jun 2016)

> Es un ataque hacia mi propiedad



Ahí me las den todas.

No merece la pena enmarronarse jurídicamente en un acto de violencia "sólo" porque un energúmeno te patee el coche.


----------



## Æmilius (28 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ahí me las den todas.
> 
> No merece la pena enmarronarse jurídicamente en un acto de violencia "sólo" porque un energúmeno te patee el coche.



Lo suyo hubiese sido echarle spray de pimienta desde la ventanilla, pero no llevaba  . Aún así, no dude que lo volvería a hacer.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2016)

Error.

Para echar spray de pimienta hay que bajar la ventanilla.

En exteriores además el aerosol se dispersa y o das de lleno o no hace casi nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jul 2016)

Desgraciadamente este hilo vuelve a ser de actualidad:







tiroteo munich - Buscar con Google

Un chaleco balístico NIJ II hubiese sido de gran utilidad en este atentado, amén de las técnicas de E&E del Sr. Jim Wagner.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2016)

Ya les he dicho en post 1 que PEGAR A ALGUIEN (EN ESPECIAL EN LA CABEZA) ES UN ASUNTO MUY GRAVE. Vean este *"puñetazo de 150.000€"*.

¿Y qué pasa si alguno de los que "echa del recinto festivo" al "enemigo" le lesiona?

Pues pasa que igual tiene que pagar 150.000€, como en este caso:







La Audiencia condena a un año de cárcel al pamplonés que abusó de una estadounidense en San Fermín 2014 y a 9 meses al novio por pegarle. Diario de Noticias de Navarra

Proporcionalidad en la defensa.

Reventar cabezas no es proporcional a sobetear a una borracha.

La propaganda os dice otra cosa, pero la justicia sigue a lo suyo.

Aviso a navegantes para whiteknights y escuadrones de "vengadoras lilas": Ojo con lo que hacéis porque el (o la) que rompe paga.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ago 2016)

> el hermano del fallecido ha sido detenido por homicidio imprudente, tras una riña en la calle en la que el fallecido, en la caída, se habría golpeado fatalmente



Detenido por homicidio imprudente el autor de la muerte de su hermano en Ciudad Real. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2016)

Apunte:

*El LRDG como metáfora OBOSC*

Grupo del Desierto de Largo Alcance - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El LRDG es una bonita metáfora de lo que propongo.

En la Segunda Guerra Mundial los italianos -enemigos del LRDG- trataban de "ponerse cómodos" y de "ocupar" el desierto norteafricano. ¡Vanas tareas!

Los italianos:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2016)

> Fray Job de Jesús, nombre religioso del agredido, que es fraile de la orden de los franciscanos, se encontraba sentado en la terraza del bar alrededor de las 19.00 horas cuando el agresor se acercó con la intención de arrancarle la cruz de madera que colgaba visiblemente de su cuello. Como defensa, el fraile franciscano paró las manos del denunciado y se distanció de él, evitando cualquier tipo de problema y un puñetazo que no llegó a alcanzarle.



Avisé que hay que ir lo más "neutro" posible,

Inmigración: Empiezan los "casos aislados" en Españistán - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## elmegaduque (2 Ago 2016)

Ayrandiano, esa foto del desierto corresponde a los ingleses, no a los italianos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2016)

Ya, ya lo sé.

Sólo es un esbozo.

He leido sobre el funcionamiento en en detalle del LRDG, como combatía, cómo eludían el combate cuando no les interesaba, como Bagnold preparó las técnicas básicas antes de la guerra, como renunció a los 4x4 y escogió los 4x2...

Esas fotos de barbudos en Jeep las tengo grabadas en la retina desde los años 80.

El LRDG es una bonita metáfora: Rápido, profesional, elude el conflicto cuendo no le interesa y cuando le interesa golpear es demoledor.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Ago 2016)

Me ha convencido la combinación spray OC más linterna de 800 lumens. ¿Algún sitio por internet para adquirirlos?.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 19:00 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ya, ya lo sé.
> 
> Sólo es un esbozo.
> 
> ...



El Long Range Desert Group de Stirling, uno de mis primeros libros de San Martín fué ese, aún lo tengo por ahí. Era un tipo muy listo Stirling, acabó en Colditz, pero su unidad hizo mucha pupa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2016)

En Amazon tienen la Armytek Dobermann.

1200 lumens en una linterna de bolsillo:

Armytek Dobermann Flashlight, 1200 Lumens Long Thrower - YouTube

armytek dobermann - Buscar con Google

Cada año que pasa las linternas son más potentes y compactas.


----------



## Iris (6 Ago 2016)

El deporte de caminar es bueno para mantenerse en forma, y para corregir las malas posturas de espalda ahora se usa mucho los bastones de trekking:

Nordic Walking polos de senderismo senderismo polos de senderismo Trekking negro aluminio / marca PRECORN: Amazon.es: ElectrÃ³nica

Por otro lado es un buen momento para hacer quedadas (no mucha gente, menos de 12), jornadas, charlas y conferencias en torno a los futuros posibles, deportes, o lo que sea confeccionadas y puestas en red por nosotros, no ahora, pero se puede ir haciendo,


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2016)

No confíen en nada:

Muere un niño en Kansas en el tobogán acuático más alto del mundo. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ago 2016)

"Amenazadas" con chancletas:

























Las chancletas no permiten ni correr, ni escalar, ni saltar ni dar patadas.

Son un serio error de defensa personal...y las llevan las "oprimidas":

Fiestas de Bilbao: que "raro"...ya llegó la primera agresión "machista" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## robergarc (25 Ago 2016)

En relación con estos hilos de superviviencia y los hilos de desapariciones de adolescentes y jóvenes, y dado que algunos de nuestros hijos se van acercando a la adolescencia, sería muy de agradecer que abriera un hilo de consejos y recomendaciones acerca de cómo evitar tales desgracias, adaptando las prácticas a este respecto. Muchas pudieran ser obviedades, pero siempre surgirían cosas novedosas e impensadas. 

Algo así como los mandamientos del padre OBOSC o el "Manual de Survivalismo para Padres Responsables" (MSPR). Sería, creo, uno de los más útiles e interesantes hilos de burbuja.

Un millón de gracias.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Ago 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> "Amenazadas" con culos gordos y michelines:
> 
> 
> Los culos gordos y michelines no permiten ni correr, ni escalar, ni saltar ni dar patadas.
> ...



¿Acaso crees que irían muy lejos con unas zapatillas de deporte?

Es consejo lo he aprendido de ti y estoy muy de acuerdo: *la mejor* técnica de defensa es estar en forma para poder salir corriendo más rápido y más lejos que nadie.

Eso o un revolver y pericia para manejarlo.


DISCLAIMER: No me estoy metiendo con esas mujeres, al menos no específicamente con ellas. La mayoría de nosotros tenemos culos gordos y michelines y si aún no los tienes, seguramente no estés en forma.


----------



## Uriel (25 Ago 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> En relación con estos hilos de superviviencia y los hilos de desapariciones de adolescentes y jóvenes, y dado que algunos de nuestros hijos se van acercando a la adolescencia, sería muy de agradecer que abriera un hilo de consejos y recomendaciones acerca de cómo evitar tales desgracias, adaptando las prácticas a este respecto. Muchas pudieran ser obviedades, pero siempre surgirían cosas novedosas e impensadas.
> 
> Algo así como los mandamientos del padre OBOSC o el "Manual de Survivalismo para Padres Responsables" (MSPR). Sería, creo, uno de los más útiles e interesantes hilos de burbuja.
> 
> Un millón de gracias.



Mientras tanto se puede apuntar a la peticion del conforero Leovegildo por un subforo de preppers:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-preparacionista-seccion-temas-calientes.html


----------



## Cold (25 Ago 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> *la mejor* técnica de defensa es estar en forma para poder salir corriendo más rápido y más lejos que nadie.



Esa es la segunda mejor técnica de defensa.

La primera es saber reconocer y evitar los problemas antes de que sucedan.

La segunda correr más que los problemas si ya los tienes encima.

La tercera si te acorralan saber defenderte como gato panza arriba hasta poder volver al segundo paso lo más rápido posible.

Bastantes de los posibles peligros se pueden evitar porque siempre hay indicios y señales previas para el ojo avispado.

Lo peor que te puede pasar es que vayas con alguien a quien no puedas dejar atrás y en esos casos la única solución que te queda es aprender a anticipar y evitar problemas y situaciones de riesgo o te los comes todos con patatas
por mucho que sepas correr y defenderte.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Ago 2016)

Cold dijo:


> Esa es la segunda mejor técnica de defensa.
> 
> La primera es saber reconocer y evitar los problemas antes de que sucedan.
> 
> ...



Cierto, gracias por el apunte.

Qué buen resumen te ha salido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ago 2016)

> La segunda correr más que los problemas si ya los tienes encima.



Los 100m son primordiales.

Si dejas atrás a alguien en los primeros 100m, te has zafado del problema.

Un poco de parcour tampoco viene mla.

Abriré hilo sobre la rutina de ejercicio orientada al survivalismo urbano


----------



## tito346 (26 Ago 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los 100m son primordiales.
> 
> Si dejas atrás a alguien en los primeros 100m, te has zafado del problema.
> 
> ...



Sería tambien interesante que te animaras con este tema

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/papelera/805082-sugerencia-de-tema-a-tratar-aynrandiano2.html

si no lo hubieran mandado a la papelera seguro que tenía mas thanks


----------



## Æmilius (27 Ago 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los 100m son primordiales.
> 
> Si dejas atrás a alguien en los primeros 100m, te has zafado del problema.
> 
> ...



Venga, pero que sepas que todavía estoy esperando los 100 libros recomendados por AR2.


----------



## Cormac (29 Ago 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abriré hilo sobre la rutina de ejercicio orientada al survivalismo urbano



Crossfit, running con series y cambios de ritmo y artes marciales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Crossfit, running con series y cambios de ritmo y artes marciales.



Y salto de vallas bajas de manpostería, superación de vallas metálicas y "descuelgue" de muros altos.

Saber "moverse" superando obstáculos urbanos es una gran ventaja.

Lo detallaré en un hilo futuro...y además hare el de alimentación y el de los 100 libros de AR2...no desesperen


----------



## MI6 (1 Sep 2016)

Ayn abre una academia y saca a todos estos gordinflas a hacer ejercicios survivalista.


----------



## MasMax (1 Sep 2016)

Si en lugar de perder el tiempo escribiendo estas tonterías en el foro, las hubieses publicado en Amazon con una portada llamativa y sensacionalista y un falso CV en plan "_AynradiAno, el autor, estuvo 15 años en las fuerzas especiales andorranas, cumpliendo misiones secretas por todo el mundo y adquiriendo enormes conocimientos tácticos en temas tan diversos como la supervivencia urbana o la peligrosidad de los vehículos motorizados de dos ruedas y ahora comparte su sabiduría contigo. Consigue sobrevivir y vive hoy para poder morirte tranquilamente mañana._", puede que estuvieses forrado y ahora escribieses sobre las mejores maneras de mantenerte en vida entre barcos y putas.


----------



## Æmilius (3 Sep 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y salto de vallas bajas de manpostería, superación de vallas metálicas y "descuelgue" de muros altos.
> 
> Saber "moverse" superando obstáculos urbanos es una gran ventaja.
> 
> Lo detallaré en un hilo futuro...y además hare el de alimentación y el de los 100 libros de AR2...no desesperen



Esperando estamos


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Sep 2016)

[thread=810517]Manifiesta de forma pública tu apoyo a la creación de este subforo y engrosa las filas madmaxistas. Honor y gloria te esperan[/thread]​


----------



## Cold (3 Sep 2016)

Leovigildo dijo:


> [thread=810517]Manifiesta de forma pública tu apoyo a la creación de este subforo y engrosa las filas madmaxistas. Honor y gloria te esperan[/thread]​



Oye Leo, 

¿Que pasa con el subforo Prepper? ya van más de 200 ¿Hasta cuantos quieres llegar?.

¿Hay alguna novedad? No te duermas, ni esperes.

Es mejor abrir un hilo aunque sea para ir viendo y comentando entre los interesados los temas a tratar, si el hilo tiene éxito será chincheta y el subforo llegará. 

Sobre la marcha ya se fusionará lo interesante o se harán secciones y se harán las correcciones adecuadas lo principal es hacerlo andar.

Una cualidad del tema que propones es la adaptación y la acción.

Así que tienes dos opciones o abres el hilo para empezar a hablar del tema o lo abro yo.


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Sep 2016)

Cold dijo:


> Oye Leo,
> 
> ¿Que pasa con el subforo Prepper? ya van más de 200 ¿Hasta cuantos quieres llegar?.









Cuantos más mejor. Lo importante y lo que pone a calopez en evidencia ante su _popvlvm _, es que la masa crítica alcanzada para la creación del subforo de Historia es ahora menor que la que clama por un subforo preparacionista. Así que no hay más, o destruye Historia, o crea el subforo Refugio 101/Mad Max, o asume una posible revuelta en su gallinero digital con foreros llamando al boicot y a la huelga foril.



Cold dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna novedad? No te duermas, ni esperes.



Ninguna. Son malas fechas por las vacaciones. Calopez apenas se ha conectado dos veces en todo este tiempo desde que se inició el movimiento madmaxista.



Cold dijo:


> Es mejor abrir un hilo aunque sea para ir viendo y comentando entre los interesados los temas a tratar, si el hilo tiene éxito será chincheta y el subforo llegará.
> 
> Sobre la marcha ya se fusionará lo interesante o se harán secciones y se harán las correcciones adecuadas lo principal es hacerlo andar.
> 
> ...



Ni sí ni no.

La compartimentación de la información es algo absolutamente necesario aquí y en Tegucigalpa. Uno no puede hablar sobre qué cafetera express es más económica y duradera mezclado con los problemas causados por el exceso de demografía o el colapso del valor de la plata u otros metales valiosos. Pues esto es igual.

Si se hace una suerte de hilo oficial prepper acabará siendo un aborto donde se mezclará todo y será un sindios de 200 páginas imposible de seguir. Sale mucho más a cuenta abrir distintos hilos, agrupados bajo una misma etiqueta (¡Subforo preparacionista ya! p. ej.) y/o con un mismo prefijo (Mad Max se presta como el más interesante). 

Así, llegado el caso, sí sería más fácil mover todos esos hilos de golpe al nuevo subforo, y la información sería relevante. Esa iniciativa me gusta, y colaboraría con gusto abriendo hilos a tal efecto. Lo suyo sería abrir todos esos hilos en un mismo subforo, y a tal efecto, o Consumo responsable o Temas calientes serían sin duda los mejores candidatos.


----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2016)

Lo suyo es poner un tag común a todos esos hilos para tenerlos en un click y a la hora de abrir los nuevos elegir un prefijo tb común en el título


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Sep 2016)

favelados dijo:


> Lo suyo es poner un tag común a todos esos hilos para tenerlos en un click y a la hora de abrir los nuevos elegir un prefijo tb común en el título



Muchos están ya agrupados con ¡Subforo preparacionsita ya! Pero ponte tú a buscar todos los hilos con temática preper que hay desperdigados por el foro. Te dan las uvas...


----------



## Cold (3 Sep 2016)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Si se hace una suerte de hilo oficial prepper acabará siendo un aborto donde se mezclará todo y será un sindios de 200 páginas imposible de seguir. Sale mucho más a cuenta abrir distintos hilos, agrupados bajo una misma etiqueta (¡Subforo preparacionista ya! p. ej.) y/o con un mismo prefijo (Mad Max se presta como el más interesante).
> 
> Así, llegado el caso, sí sería más fácil mover todos esos hilos de golpe al nuevo subforo, y la información sería relevante. Esa iniciativa me gusta, y colaboraría con gusto abriendo hilos a tal efecto. Lo suyo sería abrir todos esos hilos en un mismo subforo, y a tal efecto, o Consumo responsable o Temas calientes serían sin duda los mejores candidatos.



¿Lo ves? Eso ya es un paso adelante ya estamos más cerca que ayer o hace una hora.

¿Que temas se tratarán en el subforo? ¿Es decir cuales serían básicos?.


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Sep 2016)

Cold dijo:


> ¿Lo ves? Eso ya es un paso adelante ya estamos más cerca que ayer o hace una hora.
> 
> ¿Que temas se tratarán en el subforo? ¿Es decir cuales serían básicos?.



El límite en los temas a discutir lo pondría por orden, la legislación española/europea, y el querido líder. Yo trataría muy buena gana todo lo tratable, nunca he sido amigo de la censura, pero si nos ponemos a hablar de fabricar armas es obvio que a calopez le cierran el chiringuito en dos telediarios y que a más de un forero le tocaría a la puerta la guardia civil, así que un poquito de sentido común.

Dicho esto, pues el abanico es tan amplio como estellas tiene el universo, de ahí la necesidad, una vez más, de tener varios temas, y en orden de agruparlos de manera cabal, un subforo que los ordene. De momento se me ocurre así a bote pronto:

• Distintos tipos de catástrofes con sus distintos tipos de posibles soluciones
- incendios
- inundiación
- fallo eléctrico masivo
- disturbios
- ataque terrorista
- incidente NBQ
- guerras y frentes domésticos

• Supervicencia outdoor (construción de un refugio, búsqueda de alimento, moverse por el terreno con seguridad, etc. en distintos tipos de medios)
- bosques
- desiertos
- montañas
- trundra

• Cabullería

• Fabricación de herramientas o herramientas recomendadas

• Cuchillería

• Literatura recomendada

• Filmografía recomendada (tanto canales y videos de youtube como películas)

• Videojuegos recomendados

• Radioafición
- construcción de una radio casera
- Walkie Talkies
- uso avanzado de aparatos de radio

• Kits de supervivencia
- mochila 72h
- material para casos que requieran más de 72h

• Alimentación e hidratación:
- Sistemas de preservación de alimentos sin electricidad
- Sistemas de preparación de alimentos sin electricidad
- Sistemas de potabilización de agua
- Sistemas de obtención y recolección de agua
- Como hacer y mantener un fuego

• Comercio madmaxista 
- Qué atesorar y qué intercambiar si el sistema económico se va al cuerno
- Protección del patrimonio en situaciones madmaxistas

• Transporte, locomoción y orientación madmaxista
- Cómo moverse sin combustible
- Cómo orientarse a la antigua usanza (brújula y mapa, sextantes, etc.)

• Psicología madmaxista
- Manteniendo la moral 
- Filtrado de la información recibida por los medios de comunicación
- Obtención alternativa de información
- La importancia de las redes, los planes conjuntos y la cooperación

Ya digo, hay minolles de opciones y temas a elegir.


----------



## Juan Pérez (3 Sep 2016)

Leovigildo dijo:


> El límite en los temas a discutir lo pondría por orden, la legislación española/europea, y el querido líder. Yo trataría muy buena gana todo lo tratable, nunca he sido amigo de la censura, pero si nos ponemos a hablar de fabricar armas es obvio que a calopez le cierran el chiringuito en dos telediarios y que a más de un forero le tocaría a la puerta la guardia civil, así que un poquito de sentido común.
> 
> Dicho esto, pues el abanico es tan amplio como estellas tiene el universo, de ahí la necesidad, una vez más, de tener varios temas, y en orden de agruparlos de manera cabal, un subforo que los ordene. De momento se me ocurre así a bote pronto:
> 
> ...



Estando ya en pleno siglo XXI, propongo incluir los siguientes temas:
• Balcanización, expatriación, infiltración, exfiltración.
• Criptografia, esteganografía, SIGINT, COMINT, ELINT.
• Dinero, oro, Plata, Latunes, cigarros y otros.
• Refugio NBQ, supervivencia grupal e individual (preparación física, gym, etc. ).
• Primeros auxilios, fármacos, drogas, sexo en el MadMax (preservativos, ETS, etc.).
• Hardware electrónico para el MadMax (Radios, celulares, baterías, linternas, jaulas de Faraday, acceso a internet). Software (financiero, bases de datos, música, porno). Juegos, manuales, simuladores de ATGMs, APCs, VCIs, MBTs, BMWs y motos. ::
• Fallout: Zombies, aliens, lagartos, fundamentalistas y demás bichos.


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Sep 2016)

Juan Pérez dijo:


> Estando ya en pleno siglo XXI, propongo incluir los siguientes temas:



• Balcanización, expatriación, infiltración, exfiltración.

Esto creo que iría en temas calientes / expatriados / no procede por cuestiones de juguetear con la delgada línea roja de la legislación y poder dar ideas a gente indeseable.

• Criptografia, esteganografía, SIGINT, COMINT, ELINT.

No tengo ni idea de a qué responden esas siglas, pero suena interesante. Como antes, puede volver a coquetearse con una línea roja si damos ideas de comunicación encriptada a gente indeseable.

Y de esto:

"simuladores de ATGMs, APCs, VCIs, MBTs" 

Me ha sonado un poco a chino. Así siglas que me vengan rápido a la mente sólo ATPC ::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Sep 2016)

> exfiltración



Aconsejo -en vacaciones- ir a Francia o Portugal...andando.

Así uno va conociendo la frontera. Nunca está de más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Sep 2016)

Nueva demigrancia de "defensa femenina":

Sociedad: App más inútil y PELIGROSA que hay: "COMPANION, una app con la que no volverás a pasar miedo volviendo a casa de noche" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Leovigildo (11 Sep 2016)

No nos rendiremos.

*¡Subforo preparacionista ya!*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abriré hilo sobre el concepto de que _*el coche es un búnker*_ en cuanto a defensa personal se refiere.
> 
> Muy raramente se deba abandonar el coche en una situación de defensa personal: Es una plataforma móvil, protegida y con capacidad de desarrollar más energía (miles de veces más) que el MAgnum de Harry Callahan.



Grave fallo: Va a su coche y se enfrenta a ladrones...

Una de "nuevos vascos" que acaban recibiendo lo que se merecían....y que ahora la justicia se puede poner a sus pies.... - Página 2 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

...debió haberse largado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2016)

Mucho ojo con los grupos callejeros:

4 Juveniles Arrested in Violent Mob at Temple University | NBC 10 Philadelphia

Si ve grupos compactos de gente joven o "caractarizada"...lárguese en sentido opuesto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Nov 2016)

Mucho ojo ante grupos de personas "esperando algo":







Detecte a estos grupos con su "Radar" callejero desde lejos y ELÚDALOS: Cambia de acera o de media vuelta.

Gente del mismo grupo "esperando algo" no augura nada bueno...le esperan _a usted_. No acuda a la _cita_.

Inmigración: "LAS HIENAS" DE BILBAO: Bandas de prostitutas Nigerianas que -en grupo- acosan, agreden sexualmente y roban a hombres - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Eyman (6 Nov 2016)

Qué pasó al final con lo del subforo prepper?

La idea era muy buena!


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (6 Nov 2016)

Eyman dijo:


> Qué pasó al final con lo del subforo prepper?
> 
> La idea era muy buena!



Han pasado olímpicamente.

Sera en octubre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Nov 2016)

En general, no hablen por teléfono por la calle:



> dos jóvenes le habían abordado por la espalda cuando hablaba por el teléfono móvil.
> 
> Dos jóvenes detenidos en Bilbao por robar con violencia a una mujer en la vía pública. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia



Hospitalizada por intentar robarle.

Probablemente "convenció" a los chorizos cuando la vieron hablando con el móvil. 

Si _tienen_ que hablar por teléfono en la calle párense y háganlo con un muro a al espalda y "al loro".

Andar charlando con el móvil (más si es de gama alta) por la calle es una idiotez.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Nov 2016)

*Drill Coche-Casa*

Tómense el trayecto coche casa como una "misión" de Airsoft o de Call of Duty.

Prepárense para salir del "tanque" (el coche). Todo listo: Bolso, llaves...abran el seguro y la manilla del coche como si fuese la escotilla de un tanque en una batalla: Con mucha alerta.

Alerta antes de salir: Comprueben los retrovisores. Quiten la radio del coche. Escuchen atentamente. Dejen que los ojos se adapten a la oscuridad si están en un garaje.

Salgan rápido mirando el entorno. Como si estuviesen en una partida de Counter Strike.

Cierren el coche sin mirar atrás (espalda al coche). Comprueben que se ha cerrado sin mirar atrás.

Vayan andando hasta casa con spray y linterna ya en las manos, dentro de los bolsillos inferiores de la prenda de abrigo (sí, los abrigos sin bolsillos inferiores NO VALEN porque no permiten ocultar armas defensivas) que lleven. Vayan alerta, sin oir nada en cascos de audio y -por supuesto- sin atender al móvil, aunque suene.

En la escalera de casa no den a la luz. Suban las escaleras (los ascensores son inventos de Satanás para enfermarnos) a oscuras con la linterna en la mano y escuhando atentamente. Si oyesen un ruido raro, un fogonazo de linterna es DEVASTADOR a oscuras. A más oscuridad más eficaz es la linterna, así que no den la luz.

Abran la puerta de su casa tras chequear el rellano con la linterna. Según entren cierren el resbalón. No s eentretengan nunca con la puerta de la casa abierta.

Fin de la "misión".

_*Counter-Strikeize su vida*_. Ganará diversión, "vivir el presente" Zen y...seguridad.


----------



## J-Z (10 Nov 2016)

Xddd tas palla tron


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Nov 2016)

j-z dijo:


> Xddd tas palla tron



El que está palla es el que anda por la clle como si anduviese por su casa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2016)

Ya les he dicho que lo mejor es camuflarse:

Video impactante: Unos afroamericanos agreden e insultan a un hombre blanco por votar a Trump - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Andar por ahí diciendo a los irracionales lo que pensamos en en sí mismo irracional.


----------



## Moroso bancario (11 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ya les he dicho que lo mejor es camuflarse:
> 
> Video impactante: Unos afroamericanos agreden e insultan a un hombre blanco por votar a Trump - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Andar por ahí diciendo a los irracionales lo que pensamos en en sí mismo irracional.



Para eso esta el portar armas, simplemente apuntándoles ya habrían desistido de la agresión.







Y si no desisten, tiro a la rodilla con bala de punta hueca... a tomar por culo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2016)

Una Nekane hace de lo peor que se puede hacer:



> Cuando Aroa tiene que regresar sola, se pone música para no darle muchas vueltas



Precisamente el sentido del oído puede ayudarnos a detectar tempranamente amenazas, y hay que estar atentos al 100%.

Pues la Nekane va y se pone a oír música.

http://www.deia.com/2016/11/13/bizkaia/sales-pensando-me-podria-pasar-a-mi


----------



## Redbull Vol. II (13 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Drill Coche-Casa*
> 
> Tómense el trayecto coche casa como una "misión" de Airsoft o de Call of Duty.
> 
> ...




Es que me lo imagino y me parto de risa, ni viviendo en Mogadiscio :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2016)

Redbull Vol. II dijo:


> Es que me lo imagino y me parto de risa, ni viviendo en Mogadiscio :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Le deseo que pueda usted seguir riéndose de mí hasta el resto de sus días.

Si algún día deja de reírse...es porque la realidad le habrá demostrado que yo tenía razón.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (14 Nov 2016)

...............


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2016)

Mongolos haciendo el mongolo:

AntiTrump bloquea una autopista, y tarda en apartarse... - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Cremilo (14 Nov 2016)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> AYN, estar alerta todo el día te va a crear un problema de nervios.




AYN ya dicho más de una vez que disfruta de la experiencia, y maestros de la psicología le avalan. 



> "The best moments in our lives are not the passive, receptive, relaxing times… The best moments usually occur if a person’s body or mind is stretched to its limits in a voluntary effort to accomplish something difficult and worthwhile." ~ Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi



Pare él sacar la basura de casa al pie del portal es un desafío lleno de potenciales amenazas, que puede sin embargo dominar con gran probabilidad de éxito concentrando toda su atención en la misión y desplegando con _fluidez _toda la batería de tácticas y técnicas de supervivencia que ha ido desarrollando y perfeccionando con el tiempo. ::

Los que hemos desarrollado de forma natural e intuitiva una personalidad *autotélica*, aun aplicada a diferentes campos, podemos sin duda entenderle.


----------



## Moroso bancario (14 Nov 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> Los que hemos desarrollado de forma natural e intuitiva una personalidad *autotélica*, aun aplicada a diferentes campos, podemos sin duda entenderle.



A AYN no lo entienden ni en su casa


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Nov 2016)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> AYN, estar alerta todo el día te va a crear un problema de nervios. No puedes exponer a tu sistema nervioso a tal punto en el que todo es un peligro, algún día te va a dar un ataque de ansieda



Al contrario.

Yo ME DIVIERTO con mis _wargames_ diarios.

Juego a FPS militares realistas. Conozco la tensión "virtual" de esperar que te agredan en cualquier momento.

Simplemento "juego" a lo mismo en la calle. es algo estimulante y espabilante. Un "Zen" de "Aquí y Ahora".

No lo vivo con angustia. Todo lo contrario. Lo vivo como un divertido desafío y tengo la satisfacción haber AUTOMATIZADO una "burbuja" extra de seguridad.


----------



## PATITOXXL (15 Nov 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> AYN ya dicho más de una vez que disfruta de la experiencia, y maestros de la psicología le avalan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





De hecho, al concentrarse en la actividad que desarrolla y al entorno que le rodea, lo que hace es una especie de meditación zen. No solo no creo que esto le estrese, si no que seguramente le hace sentirse más seguro y consciente de si mismo.

AynRandiano ha inventado el mindfulness táctico


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (21 Nov 2016)

...............


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (21 Nov 2016)

> Uno lleva -digamos- 100€ en billetes de 10 siempre a mano.



Esto me ha hecho gracia porque me pasó una vez algo parecido  

Me metí en un cajero y vi como dos tipos con muy mala pinta se ponían a esperar. 

Antes de salir, el filo que llevo siempre en el bolsillo hizo clack y salí con él en la mano. 

Al abrir la puerta vi como uno de los tipos venía a por mi, momento en el que me gire con una sonrisa para largarle una cuchillada tipo "make my day". 

En cuanto el tipo vio que llevaba un cuchillo frenó con cara de sorpresa, miró al otro desgraciado y se largaron. 

Moraleja; En España estos hijos de puta se han creido que pueden coger lo que quieran impunemente. Pero a nada que les plantas cara, muestran lo que realmente son, unos cobardes de mierda. 

Las guías que escriben los usanos son para un frente de combate porque allí cualquiera puede tener un arma. 

Si estuviese en USA me iría a vivir a un estado donde se permita el open carry y me pasearía con un AR15 siempre colgado, a ver quien tiene pelotas


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Nov 2016)

Moroso bancario dijo:


> Para eso esta el portar armas, simplemente apuntándoles ya habrían desistido de la agresión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se porta un arma...se debe estar dispuestoa a usarla, a parte de saber utilizarla.

Y en el caso de tener que utilizarla...Dios me perdone, que la única versión que quede, sea la tuya.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 20:35 ----------




Cremilo dijo:


> AYN ya dicho más de una vez que disfruta de la experiencia, y maestros de la psicología le avalan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, mi mujer saca la basura cada día bien tarde...y mira que se lo tengo dicho, pero las mujeres ya sabéis como son...no escuchan...

Os aseguro que está corriendo un riesgo...ella no lo sabe pero yo salgo muchos días a echar un ojo, pues desde nuestro patio vecinal diviso practicamente todo el recorrido hasta los cubos.

El que no se preocupa por su propia defensa...no se preocupa por su vida...ni por la de los que dependen de él.

Es lo primero que pense cuando fuí padre...y ese sentimiento,seguir luchando cada día por mis hijas, me ha cambiado en gran medida...

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 20:44 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Al contrario.
> 
> Yo ME DIVIERTO con mis _wargames_ diarios.
> 
> ...



He estado en zona de combate, sé a que sentimiento te refieres...y no vas para nada desencaminado. La perdida de valores, la inmigración, la degradación social, la delincuencia común, cada vez desde edades más tempranas y con motivaciones cada vez mas nimias y ridículas (un puto móvil, o una tablet), te dan la razón.
He conocido sociedades mucho más degradadas por supuesto (en afganistán un blanquito no puede ir solo por la calle ni desarmado por supuesto) pero se huele en el ambiente que las barreras a la delincuencia que suponían el repeto por los valores predominantes como el respeto a la propiedad, o a la propia vida se van difuminando cada vez más.

Más vale ir acostumbrándose desde ya. Sobra mucha gente, mucha mano de obra...y en estado de desesperación el hombre es un verdadero lobo...porque quizá es lo que siempre ha sido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Nov 2016)

> Más vale ir acostumbrándose desde ya



Exacto.

Mis precauciones son para el presente...pero mejor estar ya entrenado para lo que puede venir.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Nov 2016)

No les gusta cuidarse a las empoderadas:



> no es normal que no puedas ir a mear sola o te pienses dos veces dónde vas a ir, que la vuelta a casa sea un problema, tener que estar pendiente de si una amiga ha bebido por miedo a que alguien le pueda hacer algo”
> 
> http://www.deia.com/2016/11/25/soci...noche-es-una-de-las-cosas-que-mas-miedo-me-da



Viven en un mundo de fantasía en el cual tienen "derecho a estar seguras".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Nov 2016)

Y se reían de mí porque llevo cuñas para puertas siempre en mi bolso EDC:

Urgente: Un refugiado somalí, autor del ataque con cuchillo en la Universidad de Ohio - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Cremilo (29 Nov 2016)

Sí, pero el caso es que la puerta abría hacia afuera... Ya lo había advertido, Murphy aparece siempre en los peores momentos. :ouch:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Mad Max: Trucos prácticos para SOBREVIVIR (aún desarmado) A UNA MATANZA MASIVA al estilo de la Versión Oficial de "Charlie Hebdo"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Dic 2016)

> el caso es que la puerta abría hacia afuera



El truco del cinturón es justo para eso, para puertas que se abren hacia fuera...y ahora que lo dice usted, voy a estudiar cómo bloquear una puerta que se abre hacia fuera con algún elemento ligero y muy portátil...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Dic 2016)

Brutal...han de verlo:

Al mar hay que tenerle respeto...o morirás - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## ImNoOne (5 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Brutal...han de verlo:
> 
> Al mar hay que tenerle respeto...o morirás - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



La mar no tiene piedad con los que se ríen de ella, navegando nuestro barco más moderno y seguro es tan poderoso como un grano de polvo en el espacio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Dic 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> La mar no tiene piedad con los que se ríen de ella.



Estamos subnormalizados.

En plena galerna y hay quienes se van a la costa a ver el "show", como si una galerna fuese EuroDisney.


----------



## ImNoOne (7 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Estamos subnormalizados.
> 
> En plena galerna y hay quienes se van a la costa a ver el "show", como si una galerna fuese EuroDisney.



Los hay peores: cruceristas atravesando una tormenta con olas de 15m en cubierta y sin chaleco, sacando fotos.

Y mientras yo, con el chaquetón de mar, el chaleco fijo (flotabilidad para dos hombres), mosquetón y un cabo de 20m para asirlo en caso de peligro.

Luego, cuando pasa algo, la culpa es de la empresa, claro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Dic 2016)

Kalanders dijo:


> Es curiosa la alusión al marco jurídico, que reza que la defensa no debe ejercerse para defender una propiedad.
> 
> Luego habrá quienes sigan con el cuento de que esto no es exponente del socialismo en el que vivimos, en que por medio de las sempiternas discrimaciones positivas, el delincuente está amparado por la ley y el ciudadano honrado abandonado a su suerte por la misma etc.



Según la ley española si alguien entra en tu casa y se lleva -digamos- tu colección de joyas y relojes antiguos (que es tu inversión para la vejez y toda tu riqueza)- no puedes detenerle causándole daño, porque sería una "agresión" y "uso desproporcionado d ela fuerza", siempre que el ladrón no ataque a personas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Dic 2016)

El que entre en mi casa, sin invitación, lo va a pasar mal...en mi casa no manda la UE/RE...


----------



## autsaider (10 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Según la ley española si alguien entra en tu casa y se lleva -digamos- tu colección de joyas y relojes antiguos (que es tu inversión para la vejez y toda tu riqueza)- no puedes detenerle causándole daño, porque sería una "agresión" y "uso desproporcionado d ela fuerza", siempre que el ladrón no ataque a personas.



No cuentes trolas.

Según las leyes españolas te sale más a cuenta matar que dar palizas (o robar un juego atracando una tienda que bajártelo de internet).


----------



## favelados (10 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El truco del cinturón es justo para eso, para puertas que se abren hacia fuera...y ahora que lo dice usted, voy a estudiar cómo bloquear una puerta que se abre hacia fuera con algún elemento ligero y muy portátil...



Indestructibles, plástico con fibra de vídrio. 

8$ la pieza













Edito, ahora leo "hacia afuera"


----------



## SunZu (11 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Según la ley española si alguien entra en tu casa y se lleva -digamos- tu colección de joyas y relojes antiguos (que es tu inversión para la vejez y toda tu riqueza)- no puedes detenerle causándole daño, porque sería una "agresión" y "uso desproporcionado d ela fuerza", siempre que el ladrón no ataque a personas.



Claro, se pide por favor con energía.

Al final, los que no tienen ese problema son los que no tienen nada: no les pueden robar, matar y violar sí, claro. Y los que tienen muchos recursos, que tendrán una buena seguridad, un buen vecindario, un buen abogado, ...

---------- Post added 11-dic-2016 at 00:37 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No les gusta cuidarse a las empoderadas:
> 
> 
> 
> Viven en un mundo de fantasía en el cual tienen "derecho a estar seguras".



Autoengaño, ayudado por el gobierno y los medios.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2016)

SunZu dijo:


> Autoengaño, ayudado por el gobierno y los medios



"Beldur Barik", "Sin Miedo":













beldur barik - Buscar con Google

Con lo PROTECTOR que es el saludable miedo.

Luego cuando les pasa algo la culpa es del "patriarcado".


----------



## 365 (11 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Al contrario.
> 
> Yo ME DIVIERTO con mis _wargames_ diarios.
> 
> ...




Te voy a tutear -con permiso- porque a la gente que aprecio los tuteo.

Pienso exactamente igual que tu en este tema porque la vida es guerra y de eso me di cuenta cuando monté hace años un par de negocios multicultis, dedicados especialmente al envio de divisas al extranjero.

Llegado un punto, despues de tratar con gentes de varios paises en especial islamicos, digamos, duros, aprendi que si no estas preparado eres carne de cañon.
Tras algunos hechos "dificiles" con algunos clientes al principio, me di cuenta que si no te adelantas, pierdes. Y para adelantarte has de estar vigilante, que te lo vean en los ojos, que sepan que has visto del palo que van y que puedes picarles cual escorpion, de ser necesario picar, descabellar.

Es decir; cuando estoy en una reunion de gente variada, tengo que saber para mis adentros -interiorizar- que puedo matarlos a todos si la cosa se pone de color hormiga. 
Es duro decir esto, pero a mi me funciona y me tranquiliza este sistema. Y no se trata de poner cara de malote ni de ir de chulo por la vida, no es ese mi estilo y ademas es contraproducente, porque si vas de malote por la vida te significas y te pones tu mismo en una diana, en el centro, cosa que no es buena para uno mismo. 
Se trata de controlar el entorno y mimetizarte con el, sabiendo quien es el mas duro de la reunión y focalizar sus puntos debiles tales como yugular, traquea, costado izquierdo, tercer boton de la camisa (boca del estomago), menton y algunas cositas mas similares delicadas del cuerpo humano.

No se trata de vivir con angustia, como pueda pensar alguno de los que lean esto, sino de estar atento, tranquilamente, despierto y en tu sitio.

La tensión controlada es la base de la evolución.


----------



## sandwedge (11 Dic 2016)

Señor AYN Randiano 2

Podria porfavor escribir un post sobre videojuegos que sean utiles por su realismo ?

Operation flashpoint ?
Fullspectrum warrior ?
Ghost recon ?


----------



## Cremilo (11 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El truco del cinturón es justo para eso, para puertas que se abren hacia fuera...y ahora que lo dice usted, voy a estudiar cómo bloquear una puerta que se abre hacia fuera con algún elemento ligero y muy portátil...



Ese truco solo le serviría para trabar puertas con una bisagra exterior, de tipo hidráulico como la de la foto. Pero la mayoría de las puertas no la tiene, así que tampoco puede contar con eso. :| Mientras no se ingenie otro método más universal, sepa usted que su vida está en peligro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2016)

sandwedge dijo:


> Señor AYN Randiano 2
> 
> Podria porfavor escribir un post sobre videojuegos que sean utiles por su realismo ?
> 
> ...



Lo más realista hoy es Arma III o II (según su hardware)

Abriré hilo...ya que uno juega, que por lo menos le sirva para algo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2016)

"Defendidas" por policías policías los atacan:

Pamplona; Agreden a varios policías forales que intervenían en un caso de malos tratos en plena Plaza del Castillo - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Aprendan a no hacer de batmanes Jenáricos.


----------



## mahawk (11 Ene 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-y-a-aynrandiano2-2.html#post18525315

Era bueno fusionar hilos y trabajar sobre una cosa que te puede pasar perfectamente, el ataque de un perro peligroso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2017)

Corrijo link.



mahawk dijo:


> Que hacer ante el ataque de un perro(física y legalmente) pido ayuda a foreros y a aynrandiano2 - Página 2 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Era bueno fusionar hilos y trabajar sobre una cosa que te puede pasar perfectamente, el ataque de un perro peligroso.



Le transcribiré lo que explicó Massud Ayab sobre ese tema.


----------



## Leunam (18 Ene 2017)

Disculpas si ya ha salido en el hilo:

FlashTorch Mini Firestarter Flashlight by Wicked Lasers - YouTube

FlashTorch
40% smaller than the FlashTorch, the FlashTorch Mini is the world's smallest burning flashlight that is capable of producing an incredible 2300 lumens of intense white light. Use this power to guide your way home, light a fire, or even fry an egg! Why illuminate when you can incinerate?

::::::

$199
2300 Lumens

Saludos


----------



## TOP NEP (18 Ene 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Disculpas si ya ha salido en el hilo:
> 
> FlashTorch Mini Firestarter Flashlight by Wicked Lasers - YouTube
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto le dura la batería a eso? Porque si nos puede dejar tirados fácilmente no sirve de mucho.


----------



## Leunam (19 Ene 2017)

TOP NEP dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le dura la batería a eso? Porque si nos puede dejar tirados fácilmente no sirve de mucho.



Si te fías de la propaganda, 30 minutos.

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2017)

La seguridad pública va peor y peor en España:

Os explico como zafaros de un "mataleon". AYN RANDiano2 te himboco - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ene 2017)

Avisé, no se signifiquen por nada:



> Tal y como apuntan varios medios, la joven llevaba una pulsera con la bandera de España, lo que según parece provocó la ira de los agresores
> 
> Noticias de Murcia: Un grupo de radicales de izquierdas da una brutal paliza a una joven en Murcia. Noticias de España


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2017)

Avisé:







cuidado si llevas la bandera de España en tu camión - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Si te fías de la propaganda, 30 minutos.
> 
> Saludos



Una linterna LED con una buena 18650 da HORAS de luz útil en modo "luciérnaga" (10-20 lumen).


----------



## Leunam (30 Ene 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Una linterna LED con una buena 18650 da HORAS de luz útil en modo "luciérnaga" (10-20 lumen).



La propaganda decía a pleno rendimiento, lo cual es dudoso... 

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2017)

Así está el patio:



Sancho Panza dijo:


> Buscando información de lo de hoy, me encuentro con la rueda de prensa de lo de ayer, y lo que portaba el "loco":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urgente: Ataque con machete en Düsseldorf (otro) - Página 5 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2017)

El mapa de la guerra:







Dusseldorf machete attack on man hours after axe rampage | Daily Mail Online


----------



## autsaider (26 Mar 2017)

¿Donde venden estas cuñas?


----------



## autsaider (27 Mar 2017)

Refloto para volver a preguntarlo.


----------



## danilovix (27 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Refloto para volver a preguntarlo.



Silverline 891822 - Cuñas para puerta, 2 pzas (120 mm): Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas


----------



## autsaider (1 Abr 2017)

Pregunta al aynrandiano. Estoy en esta página Material y videos de artes marciales y deportes de contacto. - Budo International

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre comprar los videos en DVD o comprarlos en descarga?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Abr 2017)

En DVD tienes algo "físico"

En descarga no.

Los viejunos tendemos al DVD porque es el formato físico de toda la vida.

Los jovenzanos tienden a la descarga.


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Abr 2017)

AYN he leído tu primer post y lo de que los ascensores son un invento de Satanás para enfermarnos me ha hecho reír mucho. 

Si vives en un primero me parece bien pero ya subir 3 o 4 pisos porque sí ya me parece tontería. Sobre todo si has llegado andando un par de kilómetros.

Vamos, si hay que subir se sube pero subir "pa naa" es tonteria.


----------



## autsaider (2 Abr 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En DVD tienes algo "físico"
> 
> En descarga no.
> 
> ...



En descarga tienen más de 500 en español.

Recomendaciones pido.


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Abr 2017)

En España te meten una multa del 15 si llevas spray de defensa personas. En este pais no esta bien visto defenderse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Abr 2017)

Tico dijo:


> En descarga tienen más de 500 en español.
> 
> Recomendaciones pido.



Ni idea. Lo siento pero no puedo ayudarte.



Von Rudel dijo:


> En España te meten una multa del 15 si llevas spray de defensa personas. En este pais no esta bien visto defenderse.



Varias veces he entregado el Spray a Guardias Civiles o Securatas al entrar en edificios públicos.

A la salida me lo han devuelto sin más.

Es perfectamente legal. Las únicas restricciones son no llevarlo a sitios como Discotecas o estadios, no blandirlo sin necesidad y -lógicamente- no descargarlo sin causa justificada.


----------



## El mago de Oz (5 Abr 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En DVD tienes algo "físico"
> 
> En descarga no.
> 
> ...



Mejor Blu-ray. Los clásicos se ven mil veces mejor en imagen.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Abr 2017)

llevo una buena borrachera enci,a…

Hay que apuntarse al GYM y hacer artaes marciales con dos cojones…

no hay otra. Los cojones son algo insustituible y algo que hay que tener.

Tener una MOTO y un buen grupo de amigos es importante


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Abr 2017)

Otra vez...







Y se suponía que tras Niza y Berlín esto ya "no podía" pasar, gracias a las "protecciones anticamiones" (¿se acuerdan de las que pusieron en navidades?)


----------



## Mineroblanco (7 Abr 2017)

Ayn, déjate de historias, que en determinadas situaciones lo único que te puede salvar la vida es un arma, y está prohibido llevarlas. Una moto es muy difícil usarla como un arma defensiva.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Abr 2017)

por qué tenemos que ver el spam de los libros de un usuario? LIBERTINAJE POR TU PARTE


----------



## autsaider (11 Abr 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Una alternativa low cost:*
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK6BNPWOfEE
> 
> Un paraguas plegable solido. Cuesta 20-40€.
> ...



La primera vez que leí lo del paraguas, me pareció que estabas recomendándonos que provoquemos un desastre legal que caerá sobre nosotros.

Sin embargo he terminado por darme cuenta de que es justo al revés.

Si yo llevo paraguas táctico y golpeo al agresor en el muslo, lo dejo hecho polvo del dolor y me quito la amenaza de encima, pero sin causarle traumatismos.

Si yo no llevo el paraguas golpearle zonas verdes no lo detiene, Y si le meto un puñetazo en la cara para quitarme la amenaza de encima, puedo romperle los dientes o causarle alguna otra clase de traumatismo.

Desde el punto de vista legal, si acabo liado a hostias con el agresor, creo que me sale mucho más a cuento usar el paraguas y golpearle en zonas verdes, que usar los puños y golpearle en zonas rojas.


----------



## favelados (11 Abr 2017)

Como enriquecer culturalmente un paraguas


[youtube]/K9vEE_RebLo[/youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2017)

Para esto valen las "protecciones" castuzas:



Sennaquerib dijo:


> Foto de los "bolardos" suecos apartados.


----------



## trichetin (11 Abr 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En DVD tienes algo "físico"
> 
> En descarga no.
> 
> ...



Yo voy un paso más allá:

aquellos documentos que considero imprescindibles conservar, si no encuentro en librerías de viejo, los imprimo.

Debemos ser conscientes de estar viviendo en el siglo IV del Imperio Romano y empezar a preparar como proteger lo que merece la pena que sobreviva a lo que está por venir para que las generaciones futuras tengan base para reconstruir.

Incluso estoy preparando un sistema cutre para poder "escanear" libros muy raros pero interesantes que tengo en casa, para propagarlos por la red, y si alguein más los imprime, pues otra copia más y más posibilidades de que sobreviva.


----------



## autsaider (12 Abr 2017)

danilovix dijo:


> Silverline 891822 - Cuñas para puerta, 2 pzas (120 mm): Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas



¿Pero funcionan? Estoy leyendo los comentarios que hacen los clientes en amazon, y dicen que no sujeta una mierda y que encima destroza el parqué.


----------



## Leunam (12 Abr 2017)

trichetin dijo:


> Yo voy un paso más allá:
> 
> aquellos documentos que considero imprescindibles conservar, si no encuentro en librerías de viejo, los imprimo.
> 
> ...



En cuanto tenga usted ese sistema en marcha, háganoslo saber, seguro que muchos de nosotros podemos contribuir con "cosas raras" de muchas materias.

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Ayn, déjate de historias, que en determinadas situaciones lo único que te puede salvar la vida es un arma, y está prohibido llevarlas. Una moto es muy difícil usarla como un arma defensiva.



Ni un arma te puede salvar en según qué circunstancia.

Lo sensato es aprovechar lo que podemos hacer. Ante un Yihadista con cuchillo hay muchas opciones. Es absurdo no explorarlas "porque no me dejan llevar una pistola".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Abr 2017)

Spin Off de este hilo:

Mad Max: Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante "Jungla de Asfalto" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Leunam (19 Abr 2017)

Tico dijo:


> La primera vez que leí lo del paraguas, me pareció que estabas recomendándonos que provoquemos un desastre legal que caerá sobre nosotros.
> 
> Sin embargo he terminado por darme cuenta de que es justo al revés.
> 
> ...



¿Algún paraguas concreto recomendable? 

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Algún paraguas concreto recomendable?
> 
> Saludos



Unbreakable® Umbrella - Le Parapluie Incassable - Self-Defense - YouTube

Google


----------



## autsaider (24 Abr 2017)

Me cago en la puta (con perdón).

Cuanto más analizo el tema, más convencido estoy de que el equipo ideal es spray y tazer. El spray sirve cuando está a más de un metro de distancia. Y el tazer cuando está a menos de un metro de distancia.

Y lo tienen prohibido. Joder que putada.

¿Algún sustituto del tazer? El bolígrafo táctico no sirve, dadas las peculiares leyes de este país, porque ocasiona daño al delincuente.


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Abr 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Me cago en la puta (con perdón).
> 
> Cuanto más analizo el tema, más convencido estoy de que el equipo ideal es spray y tazer. El spray sirve cuando está a más de un metro de distancia. Y el tazer cuando está a menos de un metro de distancia.
> 
> ...



Ponerse en forma y practicar artes marciales.

No hay ningún arma mágica que haga fuerte al débil y de 100% de seguridad al indefenso.

Kick boxing, Krav Maga, Kalah… y BJJ si te gusta rodar por el suelo.


----------



## autsaider (24 Abr 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ponerse en forma y practicar artes marciales.
> 
> No hay ningún arma mágica que haga fuerte al débil y de 100% de seguridad al indefenso.
> 
> Kick boxing, Krav Maga, Kalah… y BJJ si te gusta rodar por el suelo.



A) Con un spray o un tazer neutralizo al delincuente sin causarle nada.
B) Con un puñetazo en la cara también lo neutralizo, pero puedo romperle algo (y puedo romperme la mano yo).
C) Las leyes de este país

A+B+C=Necesito spray y tazer.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (24 Abr 2017)

Tico dijo:


> A) Con un spray o un tazer neutralizo al delincuente sin causarle nada.
> B) Con un puñetazo en la cara también lo neutralizo, pero puedo romperle algo (y puedo romperme la mano yo).
> C) Las leyes de este país
> 
> A+B+C=Necesito spray y tazer.




Existen las "REGLAS DE COMPROMISO" en peleas callejeras y si las aplicas no solo sobrevivirás el 99% de las veces sino que evitarás tener problemas con la justicia.

Romerse la mano de un puñetazo solo ocurre si no sabes pegar puñetazos y no estas entrenado.

Como regla general, todo lo que recomienda Randy es importantísimo y pero como regla fundamental, ponte desnudo delante de un espejo, lo que ves es lo que tienes, lo demás es circustancial.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Abr 2017)

Uf, le ponen a parir a Jeff Cooper:







Shooting Instructors | Yankee Gun Nuts







Jeff Cooper: A Bigger Jerk than I Thought


----------



## autsaider (29 Abr 2017)

La sociedad en la que vivimos es una locura.

Es el malvado el que debería tener miedo de la gente y de la sociedad. Y no la sociedad ni la gente los que deberían tener miedo del malvado.

Quizá sea totalmente ilógico vivir aquí. Quizá al nacer y crecer aquí hemos terminado considerando normal lo que está en la antítesis de la normalidad. 

Quizá lo lógico sería emigrar. Y la pregunta es ¿pero adonde? En los países de nuestro entorno no parece que el tema esté mucho mejor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2017)

Mujer, sola, de madrugada y de vuelta de Fiestuki:



> La joven -nacida en Barcelona- fue asaltada por la espalda por al menos un desconocido entre las doce de la noche y las dos de la mañana, cuando regresaba a su domicilio en la pequeña localidad de Hallbergmoos después de acudir a una fiesta con varios compañeros de trabajo, según explicó un portavoz de la policía del Norte de Oberbayern.
> 
> No obstante, la joven no fue descubierta hasta las seis de la mañana, cuando un hombre que practicaba "jogging" la encontró, con claros síntomas de hipotermia



What can go wrong?

Inmigración: Violan a una joven española cerca del aeropuerto de Munich - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## autsaider (4 May 2017)

Estoy interiorizando y haciendo propios los consejos de defensa de aynrandiano.

Una pequeña duda me corroe: 
¿Significa esto que me estoy volviendo sabio? 
¿O significa que debería ponerme en manos de un psicoterapeuta lo antes posible?

Alguno pensará que estoy tratando de hacer un chiste. No es esa mi intención. Mi pregunta va en serio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2017)

Dice San Pablo en los Evangelios de la sabiduría de Jesucristo es la Locura de este mundo.

En verdad te digo Tico que la "cordura" de este mundo es para mí la locura máxima.


----------



## autsaider (4 May 2017)

Randiano Acabo de abrir un hilo relacionado en el atico. Pero estoy con el movil. Pasate cuando puedas a responder.


----------



## autsaider (5 May 2017)

Randiano a tus hilos les falta algo muy importante. Todo conflicto tiene siempre una postfase. La postfase es tan importante como el conflicto mismo. Yo creo que se merece un hilo propio. Dado que eres tú el que abre esta clase de hilos, creo que deberías ser tú el que abriese un hilo sobre la postfase del conflicto.

Yo te ayudo un poco. Te explico aquí con palabras sencillas los problemas judiciales.

Agustín de Hipona, antes de ser obispo y filósofo, quiso ser abogado. Y lo mandaron a estudiar con el mejor abogado de Africa (Agustín de Hipona vivía en África).

Su mentor le explicó que un abogado es un tipo que se inventa películas, tergiversa los hechos, confunde astutamente, y hace que parezca verdad lo que más convenga a los intereses de su cliente. En otras palabras: un tribunal de justicia no es un lugar donde se aclara la verdad de lo sucedido. Es un lugar donde se oculta y se falsea lo que realmente ocurrió.

Le explicó también que los mejores abogados son los que tienen el mayor talento contando trolas que suenen convincentes. Lógicamente solo venden sus servicios al que mejor les paga. Pero los ricachinis y los prohombres casi siempre son psicópatas, y casi siempre han cometido una lista interminable de monstruosidades. El resultado es que los buenos abogados trabajan solo para esa clase de hombres. Y los malos abogados trabajan para el resto. En otras palabras: un buen abogado no es un tipo que defiende a los inocentes de ir a la cárcel; un buen abogado es el que evita que los que tendrían que estar en la cárcel acaben en ella (y a los inocentes los defienden los malos abogados).

Pero Agustín, incluso conociendo lo absolutamente corrupto que era el sistema, no se resignaba a aceptar la situación. Quiso usar su enorme talento para encarcelar a los grandes mafiosos de África. Incluso se metió en una especie de sociedad secreta para vigilarlos desde dentro. El problema es que los grandes capos estaban compinchados con los políticos. El resultado es que no pudo hacer nada contra ellos y tuvo que huir porque lo iban a matar a él y a su familia. Escapó a Roma buscando un puesto como portavoz del emperador porque era el único que podía protegerle de los enemigos que se había ganado.

Hablando de este tema con un abogado, me explicó que es incluso peor que eso:
-Si tú le das una paliza a un tipo porque acosa a tu hijo ¿crees que la policía va a montar una especie de CSI para averiguar lo que pasó realmente? No tienen recursos ni personal formado para hacerlo.
-El juez que te va a juzgar por dar una paliza suele ser es el típico españolito: un ser irracional que vive en un mundo que solo existe en su imaginación.
-Conclusión: lo que ocurre en el juzgado es una lotería. Puede que te culpen a ti. Puede que culpen al tipo. O puede que os culpen a los dos.


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2017)

Hay un libro, el cual no he leído, pero me gustaría que se llama: Judo Verbal. Y habla de eso, como contestar a una persona agresiva. Imagina que estás con tu mujer e hija en la sala de un hospital y un hombre la toma con vosotros. Lo ideal sería salir de allí pitando según la filosofía, pero como tu mujer e hija se quedarían atrás no te queda otra que aguantar el chaparrón. No se si el libro tratará sobre esos temas, pero intuyo que sí.
Un ejemplo: si alguien está muy nervioso rozando la agresividad una buena forma de entrarle es: "hola, estoy aquí para ayudarle"
Psicológicamente es mas difícil agredas a alguien que se ha ofrecido a ayudarte.
Hay determinadas circustancias donde no puedes salir pitando porque lo que dejas atrás es mas importante que tu propia vida. Y ahí entraría el judo verbal.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Hay un libro, el cual no he leído, pero me gustaría que se llama: Judo Verbal. Y habla de eso, como contestar a una persona agresiva. Imagina que estás con tu mujer e hija en la sala de un hospital y un hombre la toma con vosotros. Lo ideal sería salir de allí pitando según la filosofía, pero como tu mujer e hija se quedarían atrás no te queda otra que aguantar el chaparrón. No se si el libro tratará sobre esos temas, pero intuyo que sí.
> Un ejemplo: si alguien está muy nervioso rozando la agresividad una buena forma de entrarle es: "hola, estoy aquí para ayudarle"
> Psicológicamente es mas difícil agredas a alguien que se ha ofrecido a ayudarte.
> Hay determinadas circustancias donde no puedes salir pitando porque lo que dejas atrás es mas importante que tu propia vida. Y ahí entraría el judo verbal.



Cuidado con estas tonterías, porque alimentaran la agresividad de tu agresor al ver que eres un parguel.

Lo que hay que hacer es ir al GYM y entrenar artes marciales hasta tener una buena practica. Tu condición física y lenguaje corporal disuadirán a tu agresor. Y si te ataca, puedes defenderte.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 15:45 ----------

Este sistema es poco conocido, pero tiene cierto sentido lo que dice.

[youtube]dmKGEtFsPmg[/youtube]


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Cuidado con estas tonterías, porque alimentaran la agresividad de tu agresor al ver que eres un parguel.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es ir al GYM y entrenar artes marciales hasta tener una buena practica. Tu condición física y lenguaje corporal disuadirán a tu agresor. Y si te ataca, puedes defenderte.
> 
> ...



La violencia es lo último que hay que llegar. Que sepas hablar no quita que si se tuerce la cosa no repartas ostias como panes. Una cosa no quita a la otra.


----------



## drusbi (5 May 2017)

Seúl nuclear: guía urgente de supervivencia de fortuna, si lo peor llegase a pasar 

Unas cuantas recomendaciones muy básicas ante un escenario similar. Supongo que los expertos se reirán de la mayoría de los consejos pero, en fín, dejo constancia por si a alguien que no tenga un gran y extenso plan le vienen bien como inspiración.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2017)

Lo del Judo verbal es muy buena idea.

Hace años leí que HABLAR con un agresor potencial lo "desactivaba" si conseguías que te respondiese, ya que si uno habla se activa la corteza cerebral y se desactivan las zonas cerebrales de la agresión.

A mí me ha funcionado un apr de veces: Trabando conversación con potenciales agresores (estaba ya en guardia) los he "desactivado" como tales.

Lo importantes es hablar con firmeza, tranquilidad y HACER PREGUNTAS, que "obligan" a ser contestadas.

Si consigues que alguien te hable, es improbable que te agreda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 May 2017)

Hay que evitar discusiones. No se sabe como terminan:

El acusado del crimen de Amorebieta dice que no quería matar a la víctima. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2017)

Me estoy transformando y no sé si esto va a ser bueno.

Ahora hago cosas que antes ni me planteaba:
-Compruebo si el movil funciona dentro del ascensor por si me quedo encerrado.
-Si hay una fachada en obras (aunque pongan una estructura para proteger a los peatones) camino por la otra acerca.
-Llevo siempre un par de armas defensivas encima (me preocupa llevar solo una y que no sea suficiente).
-etc.

No hace mucho estaba viendo la película de Bourne y salió la siguiente escena. Se ve un tipo al fondo de la barra. Coge su bebida con la mano izquierda. Y la mano derecha la tiene puesta a la altura del bolsillo del pantalón. Bourne nada más verlo dice: "ese sabe defenderse".

Yo antes habría sido incapaz de decir como Bourne averigua eso nada más verlo. Ahora lo veo totalmente obvio y me sorprende que antes no lo viera.

Me estoy transformando y no sé si esto va a ser bueno.

PD: Mis vecinos se tronchan si les cuento algo de esto. Por eso me lo callo.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2017)

He comprado los topes para puertas. De hecho he comprado varios modelos y ya los he probado solos y combinados.

No funcionan. Al menos con el suelo de mi casa no. Mi suelo es de parquet.

Cuesta mucho trabajo abrir la puerta, pero si empujas cede.


----------



## autsaider (22 May 2017)

Dos preguntas:

¿Qué usais para inmovilizar? He ido a una sex shop y las cuerdas para atar son un mundo en si mismo. Las hay de todas las formas y tamaños. Había tantas que no he sabido ni cual comprar. Y me he vuelto sin comprar nada.

¿Qué linterna comprar? Tengo una fenix de 1000 lumens y la he probado en mí mismo. Solo te deja ciego durante unos segundos. Y además solo funciona si estás de espalda a la ventana. Así que necesito algo más grande.

Estoy dudando entre comprar una fenix de 2000 lumens o una nitecore de 2800 lumens. La fenix tiene algo menos de fuerza pero te garantiza los 2000 lumenes. La nitecore tiene más fuerza pero no te garantiza los lumens. ¿Qué hago?

Por cierto ¿hay algún modo de medir los lumens que suelta la linterna?


----------



## outzider (22 May 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Me estoy transformando y no sé si esto va a ser bueno.
> 
> Ahora hago cosas que antes ni me planteaba:
> -Compruebo si el movil funciona dentro del ascensor por si me quedo encerrado.
> ...



No eres el único, yo he integrado muchas de las sugerencias de AynRandiano en mi rutina diaria. Tengo un ¨unbreakable umbrella¨, una linterna Nitecore de 2800 lumens, que llevo cuando hago algún recorrido no estándar. Estoy muy concienciado con no interactuar en absoluto con nadie en la calle. Mi vida y recorridos dan para pocas sorpresas, pero cuando me encuentre con algún lío, agresión o lo que sea voy a pasar del tema de forma consciente y ampliamente premeditada. Miro, observo a mi alrededor cuando estoy en la calle. Por supuesto evito multitudes, o calles muy llenas de gente, etc, etc. Sé que vivo en una sociedad de dementes y quiero miniminzar el riesgo de ser víctima de las consecuencias de sus demencias.

Sobre el tema de llevar algún tipo de arma u objeto susceptible de ser usado como arma, yo lo recomiendo aunque os creáis incapaces de usarlo y aunque penséis que ese objeto tiene poca utilidad defensiva. Ciertamente uno puede ser la persona más pacífica del mundo, incapaz de atacar a nadie, pero eso es en condiciones normales. Si algún día por desgracia alguien os acorrala, os agrede, os sentís amenazados vitalmente, tened por seguro que vuestro instinto de supervivencia producto de millones de años de evolución se va a activar, anulando toda racionalidad y convirtiéndoos por momentos en un animal salvaje, la adrenalina va a multiplicar vuestra fuerza y convertiréis cualquier objeto que llevéis encima en una mortífera arma. Seréis capaces de rajar el cuello de vuestro agresor con las llaves del coche o de reventarle el cráneo contra una pared. O al menos de intentarlo, y lo haréis sin pensar, lo llevamos programado en los genes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2017)

Avisé:

Urgente: Se escuchan dos explosiones en el Manchester Arena en mitad de un concierto. Al menos 19 muertos. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## outzider (23 May 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Avisé:
> 
> Urgente: Se escuchan dos explosiones en el Manchester Arena en mitad de un concierto. Al menos 19 muertos. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Podrían las víctimas culpar a la primera ministra May? Ella fue la que aconsejó a todo el mundo seguir haciendo vida normal.


----------



## autsaider (24 May 2017)

Aquí un video donde una familia que no tiene ni calificativo, permite que su hija se ponga de espaldas a un lobo marino.

Sea lion drags girl into Steveston waters - YouTube

El lobo marino es uno de los 5 animales que más personas mata al año (y eso que su habitat es bastante reducido).


----------



## tucco (24 May 2017)

Impresionante hilo, incluidas las troleadas, a la altura del mejor burbuja.info.


----------



## autsaider (24 May 2017)

De este par de mensajes tuyos:


AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los irracionales son mayoría y están programados para lanzar su furia contra el disidente.
> 
> Veo un odio espantoso al "machista", al "racista", al "que se lleva el dinero a Suiza" y en general contra todo lo políticamente incorrecto.
> 
> ...





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El SILENCIO y el CAMUFLAJE del OBOSCista son corolarios de su reconocimiento de los siguientes hechos:a) El OBOSCista quiere ser una persona racional.
> 
> b) El OBOSCista sabe que la mayor parte de los seres humanos son irracionales. Algunos _muy_ irracionales.
> 
> ...



Deduzco que estás proponiendo que nos convirtamos en unos outzider. Deduzco que estás proponiendo esto:


Walter Eucken dijo:


> Por debajo de los 40 años hasta los que votan a partidos conservadores, bueno, supuestamente conservadores, suelen compartir plenamente la cosmovisión progre. Entiéndase, no es lo mismo un podemita que uno de las juventudes del PP, pero en lo básico están de acuerdo.
> 
> El PP va en el proyecto NWO a 60 km/h y Podemos aspira a ir a 200 km/h.. pero son lo mismo.
> 
> ...





Walter Eucken dijo:


> Se ha dicho ya en este foro. Debemos "estar" en este país como si fueramos inmigrantes ilegales. Ni España es ya España, ni el marxismo cultural es nuestra civilización. Hemos nacido aquí pero somos como extranjeros en esta distopía orwelliana.
> 
> Conforme empeoren las cosas es normal, que los outsiders del sistema progre se organicen para protegerse tanto del estado como de otros poderes emergentes.



Si eso es lo que propones, reconozco que razón no te falta. No puedo encontrarle ninguna pega a tu planteamiento.

Pero aunque no le encuentre pega, siento que esto no puede ser solución. Vivir al margen de todos, quizá nos conduzca a la locura o algo así.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jun 2017)

Proles entusiasmados por caer en el próximo atentado:



> Mánchester o el espíritu imbatible de la colmena
> 
> Tras dos atentados en apenas quince días, unas elecciones convulsas y un despliegue policial sin precedentes, Mánchester desafía el miedo y reivindica su estilo de vida: “El ocio y la cultura le dan sentido a nuestra existencia, no nos vamos a quedar en casa como vegetales”
> 
> Mánchester o el espíritu imbatible de la colmena. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia



No tienen miedo, son progres:



> su ciudad “no va a acobardarse por semejantes actos de odio”, por lo que continuarán con sus respectivos programas que darán comienzo en apenas un par de semanas.
> 
> “De todos los actos previstos, sólo un grupo local decidió suspender su concierto pero no por miedo



Los SNAKE HANDLERS van a seguir presentándose en el FRENTE en que se han convertido sus calles.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jun 2017)

Avisé:

Nueva agresión por lucir los colores de la bandera de ESPAÑA - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

LLevar los colores de la bandera es una imprudencia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2017)

Ni en Madrid es prudente poner una bandera en el balcón:

Madrid: Amenazan a un vecino por colgar la bandera de España en el balcón - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Jun 2017)

> after ambushing her at a town fair



Avisé:

Una húngara de 28 años es violada nueve veces por tres etíopes solicitantes de asilo, en Alemania - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

*Si pareces comida, te comerán*. Así es la "Sabana" de la UE 2017.


----------



## MingoDomingo (20 Jun 2017)

Las tías son inútiles para reconocer el peligro. Yo más de una vez le he tenido que echar la bronca a mi novia, por no darse cuenta de cuando hay que cambiar de acera,etc.

Hasta ahora siempre han sido situaciones de precaución. El problema es que un día me cruce con la gente equivocada y tenga un lío por su descuido. El 90% de la seguridad es estar bien situado y eludir la posible situación peligrosa.

Además la gentuza siempre suele ir en grupos. A ver que va a hacer tú sólo con una frágil mujer que mide 1.65 al lado, y que encima va con tacones.


----------



## autsaider (21 Jun 2017)

"El espanto, la perdición, la destrucción, habitan a nuestra misma puerta"

Kierkegaard


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2017)

Andy bardo que hacha tienes para el mad max?


----------



## kynes (21 Jun 2017)

¿Para qué? Si es para la mochila de supervivencia, y sin buscar lo más barato, un hacha táctica enteriza o orientada a bushcraft puede ir bien. En amazon puedes encontrar algunas que rondan los *600g de peso *Fiskars X5 o una Gerber Bear Grylls 

Aunque para esto yo miraría en tiendas especializadas, armerias, leopard, o incluso mejor en UK o USA. Te dejo un par de tiendas para curiosear

American and Benchmade Tomahawk | Axes | Knifeworks
The Bushcraft Store - Bushcraft & Survival Kit at Great Prices

Como objeto de coleccionismo está muy bien pero, en caso de madmax, apocalipsis zombi, etc. piensas que tardarías mucho en encontrar un hacha. ¿merece la pena cargar con un mínimo de 600g de peso más? Antes, cargaría una pala plegable multi-usos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2017)

Esto es lo que hay en la calle:



dulcineo dijo:


> Marroquí atraca anciano (caso aislado) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Atraco en el Metro de Francos Rodríguez - YouTube
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2017)

El hay-untamiento aconsejando a las mujeres ir tranquilamente por parques solitarios de noche:







Madrid se enfrenta a las violencias machistas apelando a los hombres: "Vas provocando...vergüenza con tus piropos"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Jul 2017)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Para qué? Si es para la mochila de supervivencia, y sin buscar lo más barato, un hacha táctica enteriza o orientada a bushcraft puede ir bien. En amazon puedes encontrar algunas que rondan los *600g de peso *Fiskars X5 o una Gerber Bear Grylls
> 
> Aunque para esto yo miraría en tiendas especializadas, armerias, leopard, o incluso mejor en UK o USA. Te dejo un par de tiendas para curiosear
> 
> ...



Yo pienso más en el survivalismo para el día a día de hoy.

El survivalismo post mad max es otro asunto enteramente diferente.

Hoy por hoy lo sensato es el COMBAT LITE, esto es, lleva sólo lo imprescindibilísimo porque huir es la mejor opción.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (28 Jul 2017)

MingoDomingo dijo:


> Las tías son inútiles para reconocer el peligro. Yo más de una vez le he tenido que echar la bronca a mi novia, por no darse cuenta de cuando hay que cambiar de acera,etc.
> 
> Hasta ahora siempre han sido situaciones de precaución. El problema es que un día me cruce con la gente equivocada y tenga un lío por su descuido. El 90% de la seguridad es estar bien situado y eludir la posible situación peligrosa.
> 
> Además la gentuza siempre suele ir en grupos. A ver que va a hacer tú sólo con una frágil mujer que mide 1.65 al lado, y que encima va con tacones.



En el Ejército, el sargento tiene más responsabilidad que los soldados rasos, tiene más experiencia y está más capacitado, pero éstos tienen que obedecer sus órdenes sin rechistar para que las cosas vayan bien. 

Haciendo la analogía, el novio tiene que tener autoridad sobre la novia en estas situaciones. No se trata de una situación "igualitaria": se trata de una situación en la que el varón está biológicamente más capacitado. Es fundamental tener una novia que entienda esto. Una novia que se crea que van a venir cuatro DDP y los va a linchar, es una novia infantilmente irrealista y no vale la pena.

Por lo demás, las mujeres tienen peor visión a largo plazo, son más incapaces de prepararse para el peligro aunque éste aún no haya ocurrido.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (29 Jul 2017)

Tras releer el hilo principal, unas aportaciones:

1- No se necesita fondo aeróbico sino ANAERÓBICO. Ningún delincuente va a perseguirte trotando a la velocidad de un maratoniano. Para la defensa personal se requiere de una musculatura cardiovascular potente que te permita resistir esfuerzos prolongados de unos pocos minutos. (El aeróbico aumenta el tamaño del corazón, NO SU FUERZA).

2- Entrenar con pesas no es la panacea: es posible que un boxeador normalito esté psicológicamente más preparado para combatir en la calle que un levantador de pesas que no se ha pegado nunca. No es la panacea, PERO sí es bastante útil. El OP lo ha explicado bien: intimidas, pegas más fuerte y resistes mejor los golpes.

3- El tema de las drogas y la prostitución no sólo es una cuestión de huir de ambientes de delincuencia (que también, ojo). También es una cuestión de evitar cosas que te dejan física y psíquicamente derroído. Las drogas, la prostitución... la pornografía, los dulces industriales, el exceso de tiempo en las redes sociales, etc, son cosas a evitar para un prepper. 

4- Sobre la educación de los hijos, que el OP menciona, conozco una familia de cátaros que tienen un hijo de 8 años que nunca ha pisado una escuela. Lo educan ellos en una casa de campo, en plan semisalvaje. ¿Es esto legal? Sea legal o no, lo cierto es que es razonable.

Edito: Yo añadiría, no hacer amistades con africanos, caribeños, colombianos, marroquíes ni ninguna otra nacionalidad con unos niveles de criminalidad apabullante. ¿Trato educado y cordial? Quizás, pero trato continuo y personal, no. No es no.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Jul 2017)

El punto 4 es muy a tener en cuenta...cuantos robos no se habrán producido por parte de inmigrantes de este tipo de paises...como normalmente se secuestran las estadísticas...si es que se llegan a hacer...no lo sabremos.

Tengo un amigo casado con una dominicana. Lo ha desplumado vivo. Pero vivo. Poco a poco la familia de ella ahora con una excusa ahora con otra, han ido comiendole todos los ahorros.

Para colmo, la hija de ella, una puta vaga calienta pollas, que no tiene ni oficio ni beneficio mas que poner copas de jueves a domingo, y vivir a costa de él, vive en su casa...donde le ha liao cada una que vamos...encima ya no se llevan bien....y poco es...la tenía que haber largado hace tiempo. Que va para 26 años...y solo le ha generao mas que gastos y disgustos.

Una vez que lo ha desplumao, ahora le ha hecho meterse en un hipoteca...nada menos que a sus casi sesenta palos que tiene ya...la otra le ha taladrado hasta tal extremo que se han comprado una casa...casa que sin duda se quedará ella. El ya ha sufrido un infarto con lo que...tarde o temprano la otra ya tendrá hechos sus planes.

Para colmo ahora se le ha ido a trabajar a otro sitio...no digo el sector, pero un sector en el que las mulatas normalmente destacan...y tienen mucha vida sexual irregular...en una zona muy muy turística. Bueno pues la ve ahora cada mes, una semana. Teniendo que aguantar a la cerda de la hijastra mientras la esposa esta a tormar por el culo viviendo en casa de una amiga además.

Encima me cuenta que no le contesta la mayoría de wassaps, que se le enfada por subnormaladas...que se tira varios días sin hablarse en cada enfado...que siempre anda con los complejos de que si es negra, que si la tratan distinto por racismo ...y tal y tal...

Yo la verdad es que le tengo un buen aprecio, es muy buena persona, honesto y trabajador...pero ya le he insinuado que si no se da cuenta que va a acabar mal...le veo divorciado, sin un duro...y acabando su vida en la indigencia.

No exagero...al reves, he eliminado cosas que aún agravan la historia...

Y esto viene a cuenta de que efectivamente, está elemento perdio a familiares allá en Santo Domingo por puñaladas, peleas...etc etc... y son gente muy interesada y que están acostumbrados a ambientes marginales, violentos...en el fondo lo tienen interiorizado. Y por muy buenos que parezcan, por muy tratados que los tengamos...por muy larga que sea la relación, no se puede estar seguro de que no acaben utilizando algún arte, o cayendo en algún vicio de los que allá en su pais...mamaron.

Me da mucha pena...a veces los tios solo vemos la carne, y que se sabe mover en la cama...pero lo demás es muchísimo mas importante.

Lo que tiene encima no es una esposa, ES UN PROBLEMA.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (29 Jul 2017)

Lo dicho: no relacionarse demasiado con individuos disgenésicos. (Lo incluye a la mayoría de inmigrantes del Caribe, Sudamérica, Noráfrica, Pakistán.. si bien excluye a la mayoría de inmigrantes de Norteamérica, Israel, Oceanía y el resto de Europa). Como bien explicaba Nietzsche, el problema del hombre noble es la ingenuidad, da por hecho que el resto de individuos comparten su código de honor, pero no es así. Que no nos extrañe que los disgenésicos acepten la criminalidad como forma de vida: es su ser. 

Tengo pensado iniciarme en el mundo prepper. Valencia es una ciudad tranquila... pero podría convertirse en Madrid en menos de 15 años. Hay que ser previsible. Iré poniendo ideas.


----------



## autsaider (3 Ago 2017)

¿Es posible pelear con alguien sin terminar metido en follones legales muy gordos? Yo diría que no.

La gente cree que para detener al agresor basta con hacerle mucho daño y que entonces el agresor se detendrá debido al dolor. La realidad es que hay muchos tipos que no van a dejar de atacarte por mucho dolor que les causes: no van a parar salvo que los dejes inconscientes.

Obviamente tú tienes que partir de la premisa de que todos los agresores pertenecen al tipo de los que no dejan de atacarte salvo que los dejes inconscientes.

Para dejar inconsciente a un agresor tienes que golpearle la cabeza con la suficiente fuerza para que el cerebro impacte dentro del craneo y se desconecte. Entonces lo habrás dejado inconsciente.

Así son las cosas: en caso de pelea tienes que dejarlo inconsciente golpeándole muy fuerte en la cabeza. No te queda otra. El problema es que entonces es muy difícil evitarle traumatismos graves al agresor. Con lo cual te puedes ver metido en multas muy altas e incluso cárcel.

Por tanto parece que no nos queda más remedio que llevar siempre el spray encima.


----------



## Gusman (3 Ago 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Es posible pelear con alguien sin terminar metido en follones legales muy gordos? Yo diría que no.
> 
> La gente cree que para detener al agresor basta con hacerle mucho daño y que entonces el agresor se detendrá debido al dolor. La realidad es que hay muchos tipos que no van a dejar de atacarte por mucho dolor que les causes: no van a parar salvo que los dejes inconscientes.
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea. No es necesario golpear fuerte en la cabeza. Simplemente cortarle el suministro de oxigeno al cerebro para desconectarlo. Un golpe en la carotida y listo. Pero cuidado si se desconecta demasiado tiempo caput.

Por cierto una patada en los huevos bien dada suele ser suficiente en el 90% de los casos.


----------



## Mallory (3 Ago 2017)

******* dijo:


> El punto 4 es muy a tener en cuenta...cuantos robos no se habrán producido por parte de inmigrantes de este tipo de paises...como normalmente se secuestran las estadísticas...si es que se llegan a hacer...no lo sabremos.
> 
> Tengo un amigo casado con una dominicana. Lo ha desplumado vivo. Pero vivo. Poco a poco la familia de ella ahora con una excusa ahora con otra, han ido comiendole todos los ahorros.
> 
> ...



de aquellos polvos, vienen estos lodos.

Tu amigo lo tiene muy jodido el asunto. Si se divorcia automáticamente va a tenr una denuncia de malots tratos y seguro que su abogada feminazi ( no conozco a ninguna que lleve divorcios a inmigrantes que no lo sea) le va a joder con denuncias falsas por viogen


----------



## Gusman (3 Ago 2017)

******* dijo:


> El punto 4 es muy a tener en cuenta...cuantos robos no se habrán producido por parte de inmigrantes de este tipo de paises...como normalmente se secuestran las estadísticas...si es que se llegan a hacer...no lo sabremos.
> 
> Tengo un amigo casado con una dominicana. Lo ha desplumado vivo. Pero vivo. Poco a poco la familia de ella ahora con una excusa ahora con otra, han ido comiendole todos los ahorros.
> 
> ...



Si fuese listo cambiaria la cerradura aprovechando que el bicho esta fuera y luego la largaria por wassap. Todo ello no sin antes follarse a su hijastra. Una vez hecho eso que se largue un tiempo algun pais fuera de este para que cuando le lluevan las denuncias viogen pueda justificar que ni siquiera esta en el españa.

No estaria de mas un book completito de fotos del bicho poniendole los cuernos que puede conseguir cualquier detective por un modico precio. Asi justificaria su actitud posteriormente frente a los tribunales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ago 2017)

Gusman dijo:


> Ni puta idea. No es necesario golpear fuerte en la cabeza. Simplemente cortarle el suministro de oxigeno al cerebro para desconectarlo. Un golpe en la carotida y listo. Pero cuidado si se desconecta demasiado tiempo caput.
> 
> Por cierto una patada en los huevos bien dada suele ser suficiente en el 90% de los casos.



El cuello en general mejor ni tocarlo.

Es demasiado fácil cargarte a alguien golpeándole en el cuello.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ago 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El cuello en general mejor ni tocarlo.
> 
> Es demasiado fácil cargarte a alguien golpeándole en el cuello.



Hay gente que está entrenada para aguantar el dolor. Y no van a dejar de atacarte salvo que los dejes ko.

¿Qué se hace con ellos si no llevas spray ni nada encima?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2017)

Autodefensa jurídica:

*ACONSEJO GRABAR en secreto DISCUSIONES con PAREJA: Es LEGAL y PRUDENTE (son válidas como prueba en caso de juicio)*

Así es, tan sencillo como darle (en secreto) al _*"Record"*_ de la grabadora del móvil que hoy ya todo el mundo tiene y hacer algo tan inocente y cotidiano como dejarlo encima de la mesa (protegido por una contraseña de encendido, claro):







Es legal, y válido como prueba, siempre y cuando participemos en la conversación y no la divulguemos.

Aconsejo hacerlo como precaución general en caso de maltrato verbal intrapareja, lo mismo que uno se pone cinturón de seguridad sin "esperar" tener accidente alguno...







...simplemente el riesgo general de tener un accidente justifica ponerse el cinturón, aunque uno jamás tenga un accidente.

Igualmente tener unas grabaciones de maltrato intrapareja es un *CINTURÓN DE SEGURIDAD jurídico*. Mejor no tener que usarlo jamás...pero si hace falta esas grabaciones valdrán su peso en ORO.​
Unas fuentes jurídicas al respecto:

_*Sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional.

El Tribunal Constitucional lo deja bien claro en la Sentencia de 29 de noviembre de 1984 (STC 11/1984), al establecer que: “si una persona al grabar, no está siendo parte de la conversación (grabación ajena), se vulnera el artículo 18.3 de la Constitución Española, pero que si una persona graba las palabras que un tercero le dirige, no realiza ningún hecho ilícito”.*_

Grabaciones ¿Es legal realizar grabaciones?¿Puedo aportarlas en juicio?​
Otra:

_*Las grabaciones con el móvil son prueba judicial

Se nos plantea muchas veces la posibilidad de presentar en Juicio una grabación hecha con el móvil y las dudas sobre su legalidad, así como qué requisitos debe reunir la grabación para ser admitida como prueba en un juicio.

De entrada parece que el uso y presentación en juicio de una grabación podría vulnerar el Derecho a la Intimidad o el Secreto de las Comunicaciones que recoge el art. 18 de la Constitución Española; sin embargo, es legal grabar conversaciones aunque no lo sepa nuestro interlocutor, siempre y cuando quién la graba y usa participe en dichas conversaciones, y no se trate de intimidades personales de la persona grabada y siempre que no exista provocación, coacción o engaño por parte del que graba, y no se induzca al otro interlocutor a que diga lo que esperamos o queremos que diga, con la única finalidad de obtener una prueba.

Los Tribunales siempre tienen la potestad de decidir sobre la validez de una grabación, en función de los derechos e intereses en juego, pero existen reglas generales.

Así, la Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 20 de noviembre de 2014 refiere el caso de una conversación grabada entre un empleado y su jefe, hablando de temas laborales, y determina que no constituye ninguna intromisión ilegítima en el Derecho a la Intimidad, ni vulnera el derecho al secreto de las comunicaciones, aunque se haya hecho sin el consentimiento de la otra parte, siempre que la conversación no verse sobre la vida personal o familiar del grabado. En aquél caso ocurrió que una trabajadora con su teléfono móvil grabó la conversación con su jefe a la puerta de su empresa. La trabajadora grabó la conversación para obtener pruebas y documentar lo que iba a pasar. El Tribunal Supremo llegó a la conclusión clara de que no hubo intromisión ilegítima en el derecho a la intimidad personal del jefe, porque la conversación que se produjo entre ambos tuvo lugar en el ámbito de lo estrictamente laboral, y no contenía referencia alguna a la vida personal o familiar de aquél.

Otra Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 7 de febrero de 2014 no admitió una grabación como prueba, considerando que se había vulnerado el Secreto de las Comunicaciones, porque la grabación la realizó una persona distinta a los interlocutores, y no era un detective en el ejercicio de sus funciones.

El Tribunal Constitucional es claro en la idea de que la Constitución no garantiza el secreto de los pensamientos que un ciudadano comunica a otro, entiende que quién dice determinadas cosas, asume que su interlocutor pueda contarlas, por lo que admite la grabación de las comunicaciones entre particulares, exigiendo que se realicen de manera libre y voluntaria, sin que intervenga ningún género de coacción. Por ejemplo, no sería válida la grabación si la persona a la que se le graba ha sido conducida al encuentro utilizando argucias, con la premeditada pretensión de hacerle manifestar hechos que pudieran ser utilizados en su contra.

El Tribunal Supremo es de la misma opinión que el Constitucional, pues dice que la grabación es válida y puede admitirse como prueba cuando la presenta uno de los interlocutores en la conversación, se desarrolla libremente, es espontánea y realizada de buena fe, no forzada ni provocada. No será válida como prueba si al interlocutor grabado se le arrancan o extraen de modo engañoso o mediante coacciones sus manifestaciones.

Por último, hemos de poner de relieve que para que una grabación sea admitida como prueba debe presentarse completas, sin ninguna manipulación o corte, y es conveniente que haya constancia del día, lugar u hora en que se hace.

Existen medios para certificar la autenticidad de una grabación, su integridad e, incluso, la posibilidad de peritar la autenticidad de una voz o del soporte de grabación, en el caso de que el otro interlocutor niegue ser él el que fue grabado o el contenido de la conversación.
*_

Las grabaciones con el móvil son prueba judicial - Bufete Escura. Abogados y Economistas​
Otra:

_*Mi esposo me graba sin mi permiso cuando peleamos, ¿es delito?

Si su esposo interviene en esa conversaciones o discusiones, puede grabarlas, ya que puede utilizarlas tanto en su defensa en caso de que vd. le denuncie, como contra vd. si le profiere insultos o amenazas.*_

Mi esposo me graba sin mi permiso cuando peleamos, ¿es delito? - Abogados365.com​
Otra:

¿Son legales las grabaciones realizadas por particulares?_* a todos mis clientes inmersos en rupturas de pareja conflictivas, siempre les recomiendo que se hagan con una grabadora y la lleven encima en todas las entregas y recogidas de sus hijos, así como que se instalen en su móvil una de las aplicaciones existentes para grabar las llamadas.

De esta forma, si un día les acusan de haber dicho o hecho algo en una entrega o recogida de los hijos o en una conversación telefónica, se podrá demostrar fácilmente qué es lo que de verdad sucedió.*_​
Otra:

_*¿Si alguien me llama, tiene derecho a grabar la conversación sin avisarme previamente?

«Sí, siempre que el que grabe la conversación participe en ella. *_

Espiar en la vida real: todas las claves para saber dónde están los límites legales​
Otra:

_* el Tribunal Supremo, en su Sentencia de 7 de febrero de 2014, realizó un exhaustivo resumen jurisprudencial, diferenciando los supuestos de grabación de las conversaciones propias o “con otros”, de la grabación de las conversaciones “de otros” y concluyendo que la grabación de una conversación “con otros” (conversación en la que se interviene, pero cuya grabación no cuenta con el consentimiento de la otra parte) NO constituye una infracción del derecho al secreto de las comunicaciones.

La grabación de una conversación en la que se interviene diréctamente (quien graba también está registrando sus propias manifestaciones), NO supone infracción del derecho a la intimidad, ni al secreto de las comunicaciones, aún cuando sea realizada de forma subrepticia y no autorizada por el resto de personas que intervienen en dicha conversación (mantenida en persona, por teléfono o por cualquier otro medio).*_

¿ES DELITO GRABAR UNA CONVERSACIÓN?​
Otra:

_*
"[...] la grabación de una conversación que tiene lugar entre dos personas y que uno de los intervinientes desea conservar para tener constancia fidedigna de lo tratado entre ambos, no supone una invasión de la intimidad o espacio reservado de la persona ya que el que resulta grabado ha accedido voluntariamente a tener ese contacto y es tributario y responsable de las expresiones utilizadas y del contenido de la conservación, que bien se puede grabar magnetofónicamente o dejar constancia de su contenido por cualquier otro método escrito. Cuando una persona emite voluntariamente sus opiniones o secretos a un contertulio sabe de antemano que se despoja de sus intimidades y se las trasmite, más o menos confiadamente, a los que les escuchan, los cuales podrán usar su contenido sin incurrir en ningún reproche jurídico."*_

Del derecho y las normas: ¿Es legal grabar las conversaciones? (y II)​
Por lo tanto:

SI SU PAREJA LES MALTRATA de palabra es prudente, legal y altamente razonable *acostumbrarse a tener la grabadora puesta* para captar su maltrato.

Si su pareja...

* Le insulta.

* Le provoca.

* Le hace burla de forma cruel.

* Le amenaza con falsodenunciarle o con no dejarle ver a sus hijos nunca más.

* Le trata a usted como parte maltratada de la relación.​
...es de prudencia elemental *acostumbrarse a estar con el teléfono grabando* para grabar este tipo de episodios domésticos.​
Grabado el maltrato, guarden el archivo de audio cuidadosamente, sin -por supuesto- divulgarlo ni hablar con nadie de su existencia.

*Si su relación de pareja sigue*, la grabación no le va a hacer a usted ningún daño, es un _*"arma secreta"*_ (por así decirlo) que quizás nunca jamás tengan que usar (y mejor será que nunca tengan que usarla, los Pleitos son siempre una mala cosa, aunque uno los ganes).

Si tiene grabaciones de su pareja maltratándole, considérelas como los "tanques" de 1916:







Se llaman "tanques" porque los británicos los camuflaron como "tanques" de agua para mantener el secreto de esta arma hasta el último momento.







Mantener el secreto sobre las armas que se tienen aumenta enormemente su eficacia. Sean SIGILOSOS sobre la existencia de grabaciones en su poder de su pareja maltratándoles.

* Quizás nunca las necesiten.

* Si las necesitan, serán efectivas al máximo si su pareja se entera de que existen...durante el juicio ​
Pero:

* *Si algún día queremos denunciar* ese maltrato verbal, podremos probarlo objetivamente con las grabaciones.

Me parece una supina chorrada denunciar "maltrato verbal", excepto en una circunstancia: Como CONTRA DENUNCIA si somos denunciados en falso (siguiente punto)​
* *Si algún día sufrimos una denuncia falsa* como "maltratadores", podremos demostrar con la grabación que el maltrato real venía de la otra parte. 

Si la otra parte reclama estar "anulada" y "destruida" por nuestro "Maltrato", una grabación suya insultándonos y amenazándonos ante nuestras educadas respuestas debería destruir la credibilidad de su demanda: Las personas "anuladas por el maltrato" NO MALTRATAN.

¡Cuántas personas condenadas o acusadas por "maltrato" hubiesen deseado tener grabaciones de su pareja amenzándoles o maltratándoles verbalmente!​
*OJO QUE ES UNA ESPADA DE DOBLE FILO*

Igualmente, hay que saber que lo mismo que tenemos derecho a grabar en secreto a nuestra pareja, nuestra pareja puede hacer lo mismo con nosotros, así que mucho ojo con NO DECIR (ni menos _hacer_, claro) nada que pueda ser considerado "maltrato" ante un tribunal: Insultos, Amenazas, Respuestas vitriólicas, Explosiones verbales de Ira (quizás justificada)...mucho cuidado porque la grabación es algo muy sencillo, legal, accesible y válido ante un tribunal.

Pueden hundirles con unas malas palbras en un mal tono que les graben un día.

Siempre, siempre, siempre...





Digan lo que digan a su pareja, díganlo como supiesen que les está grabando y que esa grabación un día podría ser presentada en un juicio. AMBAS cosas son posibles.​
Alguien podrá alegar que mi hilo es "paranoico" y que va contra la "privacidad". 

Miren ustedes: A mí no me gusta el estado de cosas que presento, pero es que ES ASÍ. Yo sólo me limito a comunicarlo.

Todo lo que digan o hagan en la (ya inexistente) "intimidad" de su hogar (aún las cosas más nimias) un día podría ser utilizado en su contra en un juicio.

El adagio multisecular _*De minimis non curat Lex (La Ley no se preocupa de nimiedades)*_ YA NO se aplica en la pareja:







http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/sevilla/20160622/402683497568/arresto-whatsapp-mandar-mierda.html​
La "privacidad" en la pareja ya no existe. Desde hace muchos años. A mí no me gusta esta situación, pero _*es lo que hay*_. Mejor reconocerlo y tomar medidas de auto protección.

Al ver esto...





...casi todo el mundo es extra-cuidadoso en cumplir el límite de velocidad.

Pues tenemos todos ya un posible _*"Radar"*_ en nuestra casa. Este:





"Levante el pie del acelerador" en las discusiones con su pareja. Puede estar grabándole. Y todo lo que diga en un "calentón" verbal puede terminar en un juicio contra usted.

A efectos jurídicos su casa es _potencialmente_ como la de _*"Gran Hermano"*_:







Hace 20 años esto no era así. A mí no me gusta este estado de cosas, no me gusta que el Estado se atribuya poder meterse en la vida privada de la gente, pero *ES* así, y cuando antes lo asumamos mejor.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhqQkyxofYg

* En Arabia Saudí les pueden condenar por tener vino en su casa.

* En España no.

* En España les pueden condenar por acusaciones de "maltrato".

* En Arabia Saudí no.​
Lo racional es protegerse de la condena por tener vino en Arabia Saudí no teniendo vino (piense usted lo que piense sobre la _*"Ley seca"*_ saudí) y protegerse de la condena por "maltrato" en España documentando mediante grabaciones que la persona que "maltrata" es el otro cónyuge (piense usted lo que piense sobre las _*Leyes de excepción de pareja*_ en Esapaña)​
Contestación:



Enneges dijo:


> ¿Y no juntarse con charos mandonas qué tal? :rolleye:



Excelente.

Pero una DEFENSA EN PROFUNDIDAD exige poder disponer de varias armas. En este hilo yo aporto una más.

Un país puede tener Soldados, tanques, aviación...pero ciertamente no le hará daño tener además un _*Arma secreta*_ por si acaso todo lo demás es insuficiente. 

Ídem con las personas. Tener _*armas secretas*_ (jurídicas) no hace daño a nadie.​
Y luego está la _*"Cola de Exes"*_. Uno puede "filtrar" con quién ESTÁ, pero NO con quién HA ESTADO.​
Incidentalmente: Las grabaciones domésticas de "maltratos" harían enteramente supérflua la "lucrativa industria" de las _*"pruebas periféricas"*_:

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/te...os-talleres-grabacion-pruebas-cctv-calle.html

Pudiendo obtenerse pruebas legales y válidas con un simple teléfono móvil, ¿por qué insisten tanto en las problemáticas y caras "pruebas periféricas"? 

Es una PREGUNTA RETÓRICA, por supuesto ​
OBJECIÓN: _*Mi ética personal me impide grabar una discusión familiar*_

Buena objeción moral. Hay algo de la "vieja moral" que nos dice que grabar en secreto al cónyuge no está bien, no es moral.

PERO sobre 2/3 de la población vota en cada elección, casi todos votan partidos parlamentarios R 78:







Si computamos a los que votan ocasionalmente y dejan de votar después, sobre *3/4* partes de la población vota o ha votado o votará R 78

Si su cónyuge está esos 3/4 de población, grabar las discusiones está perfectamente justificado, ya que las leyes que admiten que el estado se inmiscuya en disputas domésticas son posibles precisamente porque 3/4 partes de la población dan legitimidad al R 78 con su voto.

¿Vota o ha votado R 78 su cónyuge? ¡Cero escrúpulo entonces al grabar duscusiones!

Recuerden que el R 78 está muy ufano de _*"haber hecho público lo privado"*_ con las Leyes de Excepción familiares.

Tómele la palabra al R 78 y grabe las discusiones. El R 78 las ha hecho "públicas".​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2017)

...contra la Trampa:

Me temo que preparan la siguiente trampa para meter a más "NEOvíctimas" como denunciadoras y -aquí está la novedad- tener herramientas para empezar a apretar las tuercas también a las "NEOvíctimas", y no sólo (como hasta ahora) a los "victimarios"

Las llamo "NEOvíctimas" porque son las "víctimas fáciles" que nos preparan, ya que hasta ahora el ser considerada "víctima" exigía denunciar el caso a la Policía y ganar el subsiguiente juicio.

Ya no más: Las NEOvíctimas van a ser como los PENENES de la Transición:

penenes - Buscar con Google













Profesores universitarios entrados "por la puerta de atrás", entrada "fácil" pero con los mismos derechos que los que entraron "de forma difícil".​
La Jenaro-Trampa como me la estoy temiendo (ojalá me equivoque):

*1 "Facilitar" el ser considerada "víctima"*

Las "víctimas" podrán pasar a serlo sin intervención policial o judicial alguna:

Las mujeres podrán ser víctimas de "violencia de género" con un simple informe, sin pasar por la Policía

El pacto de Estado contra la violencia machista considera también víctimas a las mujeres que no han denunciado​
Un informe médico (el del médico que certificó la sordera de *Urdangarín* para escaquearse de la Mili, por ejemplo), psicológico (el del psicólogo que certificó "falta de madurez" a *Isabel Preysler* en su segunda :8::: nulidad matrimonial, por ejemplo) o de alguna "asistenta social" con pelo del sobaco teñido de violeta bastará para "certificar" que Fulanita es "víctima".

Este "avance" supondrá sacar fuera del futuro Juicio la consideración de "víctima" de Fulanita. Al llegar a Juicio ya estará establecido que Fulanita es "víctima" desde hace meses. La defensa del "victimario" no podrá poner en duda este "hecho", como hasta ahora.

La ficción jurídica que preparan es -simplemente- DESJUDICIALIZAR la condición de "víctimas", que vendrá como un "hecho fijo" al jucio, determinado EXTRAJUDICIALMENTE por "instancias amigas" como la asistenta de sobaco teñido de violeta... 







_Hola, soy Cassandr*. Yo te hago el informe que certifica que cumples el perfil de víctima, wapissima: Tengo habilitación oficial en "Violencia" con un curso por correspondencia con la "Academia Valerie Solanas"._​
...o algún informe del Dr. Nick Riviera...







_Hola, soy el Dr. Nick Riviera y estoy certificado en "Violencia" por la Universidad de Ongo-Bongo. Yo le haré su informe de perfil de víctima, no se preocupe: Está usted en buenas manos.







Certifiqué la sordera escaquea-mili de *Urdangarín*, ¡seguro que puedo certificar su condición de víctima!

Iñaki Urdangarin se libró de hacer la 'mili' alegando una sospechosa sordera - EcoDiario.es

Iñaki Urdangarín no hizo la mili porque estaba

http://www.libertaddigital.com/naci...ili-en-ceuta-por-sordera-completa-1276444292/​_​
...que certifica que Fulanita "cumple el perfil de víctima". Tal informe estará "blindado" en el jucio. Será ya un "hecho probado".

Adicionalmente le van a "quitar hierro" al asunto para no "asustar" a Fulanita hablándole de Policías y Jueces, sino invitándola a "tener una charla con el psicólogo/Médico/asistente".

De la "charla" el Psicólogo/Médico/Asistente sacará su informe de que -en efecto- Fulanita "cumple el perfil" de "NEOvíctima".​
*2 La "víctima" cobra su paguita unos meses*

La neo-"victima" se va a su casa muy contenta con su paguita.

Sin molestos trámites judiciales ya la tiene todos los meses en su cuenta.​
*3 La Administración localiza al "victimario"*

Sería una anomalía completa que la Administración conociese de "víctimas", las reconociese como tales y les pagase paguitas por su condición "victimizada" SIN BUSCAR A SUS VICTIMARIOS.

Las ruedas de la Administración son lentas, así que -me temo- toda "víctima"
considerada como tal por la "puerta fácil" del "informe" extrajudicial tendá al final a su "victimario" Menganito (marido, pareja de hecho, padre de los hijos de la "víctima", tipo que viva en su piso) llamado ante la "Justicia".​
*4 Día del jucio: La "víctima" ya no tienen derecho a negarse a declarar, y además ha cobrado varios miles de € en su condición de "víctima"*

Fulanita ha cobrado ya miles de € de paguita por ser NEOvíctima, presuntamente de Menganito.

Fulanita ha perdido el derecho a NO declarar en el jucio contra Menganito.

¿Se debe de privar del derecho a no declarar a las víctimas de violencia de género?

Proponen eliminar la dispensa de obligación de declarar para las víctimas maltrato. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Acabar-dispensa-obligacion-maltratadores-Congreso_0_662133906.html​
Fulanita _tiene_ que declarar, y además resulta que ha cobrado dinero (varios miles de €) por su consideración de "NEOvíctima".

El día del Jucio la asistenta social de sobaco teñido de violeta puede recordar suavemente a Fulanita que "si no lo hace bien" igual tiene que devolver los 3000 o 4000€ cobrados de paguita..._así que mejor que no la cagues y hazlo bien, ¿eh Fulanita?_​
La Defensa de Menganito puede verse imposibilitada de poner en duda la condición de NEOvíctima de Fulanita, ya que es "oficial" (por informe extrajudicial emitido meses antes) que Fulanita lo es.

la Defensa de Menganito puede verse constreñida a montar una patética defensa alegando que Menganito no es la única pareja de Fulanita, que el "perfil de NEOvíctima" de Fulanita viene de una relación anterior, que Fulanita tiene un amante secreo "castigador" que es el que la hace víctima...defensas todas muy difíciles y de muy poco recorrido.

*Al Jucio se va a llegar ya con el "victimario" condenado en 3/4 partes* por el "informe" extrajudicial previo, no como *hasta ahora que se partía desde cero*, con los lamentables resultados por todos conocidos (15-20% de condenas sobre el total de denuncias).

Lo están anunciando de forma muy clara:

_*Investigar más allá del testimonio

La presidenta de la Asociación Gafas Lilas contra las Violencias Machistas, Inés Herreros, asegura que de su experiencia como fiscal y como integrante del movimiento feminista ha derivado una evolución de su perspectiva: "Durante el tiempo que trabajé como fiscal en los juzgados de violencia sobre la mujer entendía que la dispensa era un obstáculo para la persecución del delito y me parecía efectivo que se eliminara porque creía que protegería mejor a la mujer".

En muchas ocasiones el testimonio de la víctima es considerada por los operadores jurídicos la única prueba para continuar con el proceso porque "la justicia es muy pasiva y pone todo el peso de la investigación sobre las propias mujeres. Lo de la dispensa es como si fuera un chivo expiatorio ante la propia incapacidad del sistema de investigar adecuadamente la violencia, que podría recurrir a otras fuentes como el sistema de salud, servicios sociales e informes que puedan acreditar la situación de violencia", explica Toledo. 

http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Acabar-dispensa-obligacion-maltratadores-Congreso_0_662133906.html*_​
Van a "acreditar" que hay "violencia" con "informes" previos hechos meses atrás.

No van a empezar el partido hasta asegurarse que el partido empieza 10-0 para el equipo anfitrión, y no 2-0 como hasta ahora. 







La Defensa de Menganito va a tener casi imposible remontar el marcador.

* Hasta ahora *toda la presión se ha puesto sobre Menganito*, el denunciado, con los desastrosos resultados que todos conocemos: Sólo el 15-20% de las denuncias termina en condena.

* Puede ser que *desde ahora empiecen a apretar las tuercas un poquito también a Fulanita*, con la estrategia de la zanahoria primero (paguitas fáciles, sin policías ni jueces) y de la amenaza de palo después _(tienes que declarar, y ojo no tengas que devolver las paguitas, hazlo bien contra Menganito, wapissima_)​
De los garbanzos secos a los garbanzos cocidos:

Esto es el caso de un hombre denunciado 2004-2017:







Hay que remojar y cocer los garbanzos en el juicio para poder comérselos, para poder condenar. Hay que probar todo desde cero, lo cual lleva tiempo (precioso en los tribunales) y "combustible" (lo que se consideren "pruebas").

Resultado: Sólo se "cocina" (condena) uno de cada 5 denunciados.

Eso es el caso de un hombre denunciado desde 2017:







Garbanzos precocidos, tiernos-tiernos, como el *caso de "maltrato" ya "Preremojado" y "Precocido" por el informe previo*.

Para comer basta con abrir el bote. No hay que remojar ni cocinar ya nada, lo mismo que la condición de "víctima" de la denunciante ya viene "preremojada" y "precocinada" por el informe previo del _*Dr. Nick Riviera*_.













Van a conseguir que sean condenados 4 de cada 5 denunciados, me temo.

Los Juzgados de Excepción van a empezar a "procesar denuncias" con la rapidez con la cual se sacrifican, despluman y despiezan pollos en una procesadora moderna:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI6ywiHsqAQ

Ya no van a terminar a las 2 de la tarde en los Juzgados de Excepción. Van a terminar a las 11 de la mañana.

Les va a sobrar media mañana con la nueva ley, me temo. Va a ser taaaaaaaaaaaan fácil (y rápido) condenar...​

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 19:23 ----------

Mejor aún.

Podría haber Médicos de la Seguridad Social que "especialmente concienciados" pueden _de motu propio_ empezar a emitir informes de que tal o cual paciente "cumple el perfil de NEOvíctima", con derivación directa a Servicios Sociales para que pidan la paguita a la que tienen "derecho".

Incluso se podría "incentivar" a tales médicos emitir tales informes, a fin de cuentas hacen una gran labor social, ¿no? 100€ por "NEOvíctima" detectada por el médico no harían daño a nadie, ¿no? A fin de cuentas sería premiar una gran labor social, ¿no?





La "NEOvíctima" sería después "procesada" por una asistenta de sobaco teñido de violeta que le explicaría que tienen "derecho" a tal paga, que sólo tienen que firmar unos papeles reconociéndose como NEOvíctima y solicitándola.

Meses después le llegaría la citación judicial a Menganito, que figura en el Registro de Parejas de DesHecho como Pareja de DesHecho de Fulanita.

Ya hay Chonis que estan denunciando a Yonatan por un pronto, sin saber que la denuncia luego no puede pararse y que "va sola".

Se trataría de dar un paso más en "facilitar" la denuncia, simplemente iniciando "El proceso" (de Kafka) con la emisión de un simple "informe" (que certifica que hay un NEOvíctima...y por lo tanto un NEOvíctimario al que dar su merecido)

Me recuerda extraordinariamente el TimoSIDA.

Si es usted "VIH+" a efectos legales está usted "infectado", y puede ser condenado por "poner en peligro" a quien sea teniendo (por ejemplo) "sexo sin protección" sin avisar.

En realidad el "Test de VIH" no es tal (lean el prospecto si no me creen), pero a efectos legales sí lo es.

Por qué usted (y todo ser humano) es "seropositivo al virus del SIDA" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
La introducción del "Test de Maltrato" con efectos jurídicos sería un nuevo rasgo común entre el TimoSIDA y el TimoJEN:

Insólitos paralelismos finalistas, estéticos, ideológicos, epistemológicos y escolásticos entre TIMOSIDA y TIMOJENARISMO - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
Condenar al _*"VIH+"*_ por tener "sexo sin protección" es una fantasmada antijurídica que se lleva haciendo más de 30 años.

Por qué usted (y todo ser humano) es "seropositivo al virus del SIDA"

Empezar a condenar al _*"Maltrato+"*_ porque su pareja ha dado "+" en el "Test de maltrato" no es Ciencia Ficción, antes bien es algo que lleva haciéndose rutinariamente en el campo del TimoSIDA desde los años 1980:

Nueve años de cárcel y 200.000 euros de indemnización por contagiar el VIH a su expareja - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Condena de dos años para cantante de No Angels | Sociedad | DW | 26.08.2010​
No hay prueba alguna de que el "test de VIH" tenga relación alguna con el "VIH" (quien discrepe que la aporte), pero a efectos legales se acepta como "prueba" de "infección", Y ESO BASTA PARA METER A GENTE EN LA CÁRCEL.

*A los jueces no les interesa la verdad fáctica.

A los jueces les interesa sólo la verdad jurídica.

Y la verdad jurídica es que los "VIH+" están "Infectados por el VIH", y SERÁ que las "Maltrato+" son "víctimas" de su "maltratador".*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2017)

La autodefensa que NO hacen:

*Jenaro Industries al descubierto. NO ACONSEJA: SprayOC, check penales/médicos, talleres grabación pruebas,CCTV calle....*

Ya sabemos casi todos en este selecto e ilustre foro que *Jenaro Industries Inc.* (aka _*La Máquina Lila*_, _as in *"The Green Machine"*_, ver googleo) tiene fines _reales_ totalmente diferentes a sus fines _declarados_.

Pero para convencer al compadecible escéptico extra foril (_Extra Forum nulla salus_) aporto nuevas "pruebas periféricas" al respecto, no basándome (como es habitual) en lo que Jenaro Industries _hace_, sino en lo que _NO hace_.

*Jenaro Industries NO hace una serie de cosas que DEBERÍA hacer si su fin real fuese su fin declarado. Las enumero.*

*Jenaro Industries NO aconseja sprays de defensa personal*

Las mujeres tienen en promedio sobre un 40% menos de fuerza en el tórax y un 33% menos en alas piernas:

_*. Women also exhibited about 40 percent less upper-body strength and 33 percent less lower-body strength, on average, the study found.*_

Women in Combat: Physical Differences May Mean Uphill Battle​
Adicionalmente la anatomía femenina limita el movimiento pélvico, imprescindible para lanzar lejos objetos o pegar fuerte:







Life Assurance: Physical differences between men and women regarding training​
En general, cualquier mujer (aún joven y vigorosa) es casi siempre menos fuerte que cualquier hombre (áun maduro o pre anciano):

Almost all men are stronger than almost all women [OC] : dataisbeautiful​
Vistos estos datos, una estrategia defensiva sensata para las mujeres deberia ser:

* Ir siempre en grupo, preferiblemente con hombres.

Este cartel de fiestas de Bayona 2017 lo dice de forma muy explícita:







Mujer sola: Peligro.

Mujer acompañada de otras mujeres y hombres: Más segura.

El cartel fue criticado por las "activistas" (lo vi en el teleberri de ETB) por "meter miedo" y no respetar el "derecho" de las mujeres de ir solas. 

Es como si un grupo de policías con pistolas ("mujeres") en un barrio hostil no quisieran que les acompañase un compañero con arma larga ("hombre") (infinitamente más eficaz y disuasoria que las marginales pistolillas) y reclamasen su derecho a patrullar solos.

En fin...​
* Ser prudentes. No meterse en situaciones comprometidas.

* En caso de no quedar más remedio, huir. No llevar jamás calzado inadecudo para correr:







Todos los chicos llevan calzado decente para correr.

Toda las chicas llevan calzado INadecuado ídem.​
* En caso de tener que luchar, usar NIVELADORES DE FUERZA como el spray de CS/OC.

Marine cries like a girl after OC spray - YouTube

...y salir corriendo.​
* Evitar siempre que se pueda la pelea a mano desnuda, donde las mujeres llevan las de perder.

Female Soldier Boxes Infantry Marine in Iraq - YouTube

www.youtube.com/watch?v=O06JQiVDvwc​
Pues no señores.

*Jenaro Industries hace justo lo contrario*. JAMÁS he visto *NI UNA "GUÍA DE AUTODEFENSA" aconsejando (o mencionando siquiera) los sprays de defensa*, y para colmo se anima a las mujeres a aprender técnicas de defensa a mano desnuda donde llevan todas las de perder:











Es como si...Jenaro Industries mandase a sus adeptas a una _*Cruzada de los Niños*_ en la cual quisiera que..."cayesen" en el "frente".

La cruzada de los niños- HD - YouTube​
*Decir a las mujeres que su mejor opción es defenderse a mano desnuda es como decir a Acondroplásicos ("Enanos") que su deporte de elección debe ser el baloncesto*:





*Jenaro Industries NO tiene "Continuum de fuerza" para DESESCALAR CONFLICTOS. 

Jenaro Industries sólo tiene UNA respuesta para cualquier nivel de "Maltrato": Denuncia, Detención y Juicio*

El CONTÍNUO DE FUERZA es una guía racional para resolver situaciones conflictivas:







*Use la opción que representa la menor cantidad de fuerza necesaria para reducir la amenaza inminente.*​

La escalera SUBE o BAJA según las acciones del sospechoso:





El Policía está OBLIGADO a DESESCALAR su respuesta si el sospechoso desescala también su nivel de resistencia:





El Policía está OBLIGADO a AVISAR al sospechoso de que ha de obedecer o el policía se verá obligado a escalar al siguient nivel:





La doctrina del continuo de fuerza está basada en la *muy racional teoría de que la violencia en general es mala*, y que cuanto menos violencia haya en una situación, mejor. *No se gana nada metiendo "violencia extra" en un conflicto*.

_*Los incendios no se apagan echándoles gasolina.*_​
Un policía debe intentar resolver los conflictos con la *menor violencia posible. No menos de la necesaria, ciertamente, pero tampoco más*.

Cada nivel de "mal comportamiento" tiene un nivel de respuesta policial.Incluso la mera presencia del agente uniformado ya es el Nivel 0 de "Fuerza", ya que el mero hecho de ver un policía uniformado supone una disuasión del delito en personas temerosas d ela Ley:







Hay "Escaleras" similares para uso de civiles, y son una buena guía para saber cómo debe uno defenderse y como NO debe defenderse:







En contraposición a esta racional y juciosa doctrina de uso de fuerza, *Jenaro Industries tiene UNA Y SÓLO UNA respuesta ante CUALQUIER NIVEL DE "MALTRATO": METER POLICÍAS ARMADOS Y PRIVAR DE LIBERTAD (máximo 72 horas) AL SOSPECHOSO*:













POR "PROTOCOLO" detención por agentes uniformados y esposado del detenido, en violación flagrante de la *LeCrim* que establece que hasta para detener a sospechosos por delitos gravísimos se ha de hacer todo lo posible para no destruir su honor ni su imagen pública, pues aún son "presuntos". 

_*Real Decreto de 14 de septiembre de 1882, aprobatorio de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal

CAPÍTULO IV

DEL EJERCICIO DEL DERECHO DE DEFENSA, DE LA ASISTENCIA DE ABOGADO Y DEL TRATAMIENTO DE LOS DETENIDOS Y PRESOS

Artículo 520 

1. La detención y la prisión provisional deberán practicarse en la forma que menos perjudique al detenido o preso en su persona, reputación y patrimonio. Quienes acuerden la medida y los encargados de practicarla así como de los traslados ulteriores, velarán por los derechos constitucionales al honor, intimidad e imagen de aquéllos, con respeto al derecho fundamental a la libertad de información.*_

http://noticias.juridicas.com/base_datos/Penal/lecr.l2t6.html​
A Jenaro Induestries la LeCrim se la reflanflinfla. Ante cualquier denuncia y sin hacer ninguana averiguación previa manda a policías uniformados a detener y esposar al sospechoso allá donde esté: Domicilio, Trabajo, lugares de Ocio...

A Jenaro Industries le da exactamente lo mismo que el sospechoso lo sea por... 

"Maltrato verbal leve"

Echarse un pedo: https://www.google.es/search?q=pedo...irefox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=_fZ-WftS7fDwB665nPAC

Mandar emoticon "Mierda": https://www.google.es/search?client...1k1j0i7i30k1j0i7i10i30k1j0i8i30k1.SXZ0mMbfThI

"Micro agresiones"

"Violencia psicológica"

"Violencia Psicológica Pasiva" (sí, existe tal cosa)

"Ataques psíquicos"

"Violencia Económica"

Amenazas

Violación con amenaza de muerte.

Intento de asesinato.​
...la respuesta de Jenaro Industries es siempre la misma: Denuncia, Detención, calabozos, Juicio.

Jenaro Industries es como un policía que NO llevase spray de OC ni porra ni Taser ni supiese nada de artes marciales.

*Jenaro Industries es como un policía psicótico de alguna república bananera que SÓLO llevase PISTOLA*, y su *respuesta* ante cualquier problema (desde un ciudadano que insultase al agente a un intento de asesinato) fuese siempre la misma: Sacar la pistola y empezar a escupir plomo.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQJ5Aj82uYQ​
*Jenaro Industries NO quiere evitar la violencia. Quiere empeorarla* echando gasolina de más violencia (policial, judicial) al más leve problema doméstico.

Tras el máximo de 72 horas de detención el denunciado vuelve a la calle, como quien azuza a un perro para que ataque y luego lo suelta, a ver si hay "suerte" y muerde.

Si Jenaro Industries quisiese evitar la violencia, Jenaro Industries tendría:

* Servicios Sociales donde atender y conversar con el "maltratador" de bajo nivel, el que "trata mal" a su mujer de forma leve.

* "Tratamientos" para "maltratadores" de bajo nivel donde rehabilitarlos, sin necesida de meter policías con pistolas en la ecuación de la pareja.

* Varios niveles de "avisos" (un CONTINUUM DE FUERZA) para maltratadores d ediversos niveles.

* Servicios de mediación en conflictos de pareja, para no tener que llegar a la denuncia.





* Psicólogos de pareja tratando de resolver los conflictos, e incluso -en casos extremos- aconsejando una disolución amistosa -sin denuncia- de la pareja si evaluasen que esta es inviable.​
No hay nada de esto.

Antes bien hay FUERZA MÁXIMA ante cualquier sospecha de cualquier nivel de "maltrato", lo cual EMPEORA la situación, y además la empeora POR DISEÑO, INTENCIONADAMENTE.

*Jenaro Industries se porta como un policía que ante la mera sospecha del delito saca su pistola y empieza a pegar tiros, porque no sabe hacer otra cosa, ni quiere aprender.*

Observen también que *Jenaro Industries no respeta la decisión de la mujer* de estar con determinado hombre, ya que la única respuesta de Jenaro Industries es la de Denuncia/Detención/Calabozos/Juicio y -si sale todo "bien"- _ORDEN DE ALEJAMIENTO_. No hay respuesta intermedia alguna si la mujer quiere seguir estando con el hombre y sóo quiere ayuda para tratar de arreglar la relación de pareja. 

El Insigne, Ilustrísimo, Sapientísimo, excelentísimo y Honorabilísimo Sr. Dr. Don Miguel Lorente se _felicitaba_ (¡!) en 2008 (el _annus horribilis_ de las 76 muertas) de que la "guerra" iba estupendamente porque había más denuncias y más...divorcios y rupturas de pareja. Este es el fin real de la Industria, no "proteger" a nadie.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2017)

*Jenaro Industries NO manifiesta el menor interés por controlar la Inmigración Ilegal o por DEPORTAR (preciosa palabra) a los Inmigrantes con antecedentes penales*

Es el _*ELEFANTE EN LA HABITACIÓN*_ de la Industria:







Según sus propios datos...







...entre 1/2 y 1/3 de los "feminicidas" son INMIGRANTES:













http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-inmigracion-violencia-de-genero-grafico.html













PASTILLA ROJA: Hipnozumbólicos pantallazos de informes oficiales del estado español que jamás les mostrarán por la tele

*Si realmente estuviesen interesados en que no hubiese "Ni una mujer menos, ni una asesinada más"...*

*1.* Pedirían que se cortase DE RAÍZ la Inmigración ilegal, por la imposibilidad de comprobar los antecedentes de los "sin papeles".

*2.* Pedirían que se restringiese la inmigración legal de hombres exclusivamente a hombres que pudiesen mostrar un certificado de penales limpio expedido por un país de origen lo suficientemente fiable como para creer en sus certificados oficiales (África negra _"merienda negros"_ excluida, of course)

*3.* Pedirían al DEPORTACIÓN INMEDIATA de todo Inmigrante legal (los ilegales deberían ser expulsados automáticamente) que cometiese un delito en España, por su peligrosidad para las mujeres.​
*No hacen absolutamente nada de esto, ergo su "interés" en los "feminicidios" es FINGIDO*.

Antes bien, los mismos que respaldan a Jenaro Industries son los mismos que respaldan meter masivamente en España Inmigrantes al por mayor, sin control previo de antecedentes penales y de _*estudio de impacto de género*_ de meter en España miles y miles de hombres jóvenes de África y Oriente Medio:













Como si meter en España a cientos de miles de bigardos sarracenos o vigorosos bantús VARONES educados en el Animismo más primitivo o viviendo en Siglo XV (el siglo en que viven los musulmanes actualmente, según su calendario que empieza con la Hégira del año 622 dc. Los musulmanes de 2017 viven en el año 1438) no tuviese algún tipo de "impacto de género":

¿Dónde está la MEMORIA DE IMPACTO DE GÉNERO de traer a X 10 MIL HOMBRES de Oriente Medio a España?. No la encuentro...

Es como si...quisieran "importar trabajo" para Jenaro Industries. Ya saben ustedes: _"Los inmigrantes vienen a hacer los trabajos que no queremos hacer los españoles"_. Si matar a la parienta es un "trabajo" este dicho es -en este caso- cierto: Entre 1/3 y 1/2 de las muertes lacrosas las han causado Inmigrantes, que oficialmente no pasan de 1/10 de la población.​
*Jenaro Industries NO organiza "talleres" ni informa sobre la completa legalidad, conveniencia y facilidad de grabar en audio/vídeo pruebas de "maltrato", aún en el propio domicilio*

He oído mil y una veces a las viejas glorias del jenarismo repetir una y otra vez que es imprescindible a veces condenar con la sola palabra de la mujer como única prueba ya que el "maltrato" sucede habitualmente en un espacio cerrado y sin testigos: El domicilio.

Se ha desarrollado toda una sofisticada doctrina jurídica sobre como la mera palabra de la denunciante es suficiente para condenar si es _"creíble, consistente, mantenida en el tiempo y sin interés espurio"_.

Toda esta doctrina IGNORA QUE VIVIMOS EN EL AÑO 2017, y que casi todo el mundo lleva una cámara HD de regalo con su móvil.





Si Jenaro Industries fuese sincero en su búsqueda de la "verdad" y de la "justicia", Jenaro Industries estaría repitiendo de contínuo técnicas y trucos para grabar discretamente con el móvil (aunque fuese sólo audio) en casa los episodios de "maltrato".





Si las "asesorías de víctimas" fuesen sinceras, prestarían a sus víctimas CÁMARAS ESPÍA y les instruirían en su manejo:













Es perfectamente legal grabar en el domicilio sin avisar cuando uno está presente en la grabación.

Debería ser lo más sencillo del mundo obtener grabaciones de los "maltratos" (si los hubiere).

No lo hacen. No muestran el menor interés en obtener pruebas directas del "maltrato", accesibles hoy en día con hardware y software de precio ridículo.

Antes bien han creado una BIZANTINA sub-Industria de "informes", "peritajes" y "pruebas periféricas" de que hubo "violencia":

https://www.uv.es/ajv/art_jcos/art_jcos/num21/21proper.pdf

Peritajes Psicológicos en Violencia de Género

http://www.copmelilla.org/descargas/pdf/recursos/guiadebuenaspracticascustodiamenores.pdf

http://www.fundacionpombo.org/wp-co...a-Psicologica_Clinica-Juridica-UNIR-FFP-1.pdf

El Informe Pericial Psicológico en casos de Malos Tratos en las Relaciones Afectivas. Valoración del Daño Psíquico en la Víctima

http://www.usc.es/export9/sites/web..._Global_para_casos_de_violencia_de_gxnero.pdf​
Psicólogos, psiquiatras, "asistentes sociales", "expertos", "juristas de reconocido prestigio"...todos empeñados en el IMPOSIBLE de demostrar que Fulanita "sufrió malos tratos"...de los cuales no hay la menor prueba objetiva.

¡Con lo fácil (y barato) que sería GRABAR los "malos tratos"! (si los hubiese)

¡Con lo fácil que sería probar el "maltrato" (si de verdad lo hay) con una simple grabación de un golpe o de una amenaza!

Pues NO: Jenaro Industries en sus 13 años de machaconas campañas publicitarias NUNCA JAMÁS ha dicho a las "víctimas" que pueden y deben grabar su "maltrato" para probarlo más allá de toda duda razonable en el juicio.

Fíjense que se quejan de la _*"revictimización"*_ de verse "cuestionadas" en el juicio y de tener que relatar de nuevo su "maltrato".

Una simple grabación les aliviaría de tal "revictimización", al probar el maltrato de forma objetiva e irrefutable.

La consulta de la "víctima" con las "asociaciones de víctimas" debería ser algo así:

*"VÍCTIMA"* _Mi marido me amenaza con matarme a mí y a los niños si le dejo. Estoy aterrada._

*CHARO* _No se preocupe. la Ley le protege. Pero necesitamos probar OBJETIVAMENTE ante el juez las amenazas de su marido, así evitará usted que ese miserable maltratador salga absuelto y se ahorrará usted la REVICTIMIZACIÓN de ser cuestionada y puesta en duda en el juicio. Es muy duro contar como te han amenazado y que nadie te crea. Hay que ir al juicio con pruebas objetivas para asegurarse ganarlo y salir del maltrato._

*"VÍCTIMA"* _¿Y cómo voy a conseguir esas pruebas objetivas de las terribles amenazas de mi marido?_

*CHARO* _Muy sencillo, tenemos para prestar a las víctimas cámaras de vídeo de alta calidad con micrófonos súper sensibles camufladas como objetos domésticos. La asociación le prestará 2 cámaras que deberá usted colocar en los lugares donde su marido le suele amenazar. Con este mando camuflado..._





_...que lleva usted en el bolsillo, ponga la cámara en marcha cuando usted y su marido estén presentes, sólo entonces es legal grabar. Cuando tengamos un par de grabaciones con amenazas de su marido iremos a juicio y ganará usted seguro con pruebas tan irrefutables._​
Pues no, no les da la gana ir por este camino.

Por el precio de 10 "informes periciales" de "maltrato" cada "asociación de víctimas" podría comprar un compelto conjunto de cámaras-espía que les serviría durante años para ser prestadas a las "víctimas" para probar su maltrato.

http://www.camaras-espias.com/44-maltrato-psicologico-o-fisico​
*Por una fracción de lo que están despilfarrando ahora en "pruebas periféricas" tendrían pruebas objetivas del "maltrato"*. Pero no les da la gana seguir este camino...*quizás porque no hay ningún delito que grabar, y porque la "prueba periférica" es un negocio más de la Industria*.

Adicionalmente he de decir que la facilidad en grabar crea facilidades a la Defensa de los acusados:

*JUICIO POR VIOLENCIA:*

*ABOGADO ACUSADO* _Ha dicho usted que su marido lleva 5 años amenazándola de muerte._

*"VÍCTIMA"* _Sí, así es. ha sido horrible, horrible...5 años amenazándome todos los días..._

*ABOGADO ACUSADO* _¿Qué teléfonos móviles ha tenido usted disponibles en los últimos 5 años? Le recuerdo que podemos comprobar ese dato con la compaía telefónica._

*"VÍCTIMA"* _Uh....he tenido un iPhone 5 y un iPhone6._

*ABOGADO ACUSADO* _*Usted ha tenido a su disposición la extraordinariamente robusta, sensible y nítida grabadora de sus iPhone durante 5 años, con su enorme capacidad de memoria. ¿Por qué nunca ha grabado las amenazas diarias de su marido?*_​
*Jenaro Industries no manifiesta el menor interés por aumentar la cobertura de video-vigilancia CCTV con cámaras callejeras:*

El punto anterior trataba de las cámaras de vigilancia privadas en las casas.

Este punto trata de las cámaras de vigilancia públicas en las calles.

*Los 1000 millones € del "Pacto de Estado" permitirían QUINTUPLICAR las CÁMARAS DE VIDEOVIGILANCIA de calles de España*

El "Pacto de Estado" supone dar 1000.000.000 de € a _*Jenaro Industries Inc.*_

De ese dineral 0.0€ se destinará a poner cámaras callejeras de vigilancia.

Poner cámaras por la calle no es un trabajo en el que puedan meter la cuchara ONGs, "activistas", "expertos" ni demás fauna habitual en la Industria.

Poner cámaras es un trabajo de profesionales técnicos (pero técnicos de verdad) que tienen que trabajar en altura, y además la parte del león se va en pagar material altamente tecnológico. 

Es una actividad de la CUAL 0.0€ llegarían a las "activistas" de sobaco teñido de violeta o a los "expertos" de Jenaro Industries.​
En España hay unas 18.000 cámaras públicas de vigilancia callejera (el estado se ha reservado para sí vigilar espacios públicos)

Es una estimación, ya que es imposible saber el número exacto.

En esta página estiman el total en 900.000 cámaras:

Cámaras de videovigilancia en España - IPV Mobile

De esas 900.000 cámaras, sólo el 2% (¡¡¡!!!) son públicas:

El Gran Hermano se extiende: 233.000 sistemas de videovigilancia graban tus pasos. Noticias de España

Es ASOMBROSO. El 98% de las cámaras vigilan espacios privados. Sólo el 2% son de titularidad pública, únicas cámaras autorizadas a vigilar...la calle.

Luego sólo unas 18.000 cámaras vigilan la calle en España.​
El coste medio por cada cámara pública es de unos 2000 €

Salt 'blinda' el centro de la ciudad con 16 cámaras | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Pozuelo pide permiso para instalar 12 cámaras de videovigilancia en el centro | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

La capital contará con 46 nuevas cámaras | Madrid | EL PAÍS​
Cada cámara instalada y con el sistema de cableado y vigilancia se va a 13.000€ por unidad:

https://elpais.com/ccaa/2014/03/18/madrid/1395153589_449150.html​
Ergo el coste total estimado de toda la vigilancia por cámaras de España es de unos 13.000€ x 18.000 cámaras =234 millones de euros.

Ergo los 1000 millones del "Pacto de Estado" permitirían comprar 4.2 veces el actual sistema de vídeovigilancia de las calles de España, esto es, QUINTUPLICAR la zona vigilada.

*¿Y qué tiene que ver el "pacto de estado" con las cámaras de video vigilancia?*

Todo.

El fin declarado del "pacto de estado" es "erradicar la violencia".

Supuestamente las cámaras de vídeo vigilancia están exactamente para eso: Para disuadir a los violentos y poder inculparlos y detenerlos si cometen actos de violencia.

Podrían renunciar a -digamos- 1/4 del botín de 1000.000.000 de € y DOBLAR con ese dinero el número de cámaras de vídeo vigilancia.

Observen que nos repiten una y otra vez que las mujeres "corren peligro" en las calles:







www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W7EmM9Pg38

https://verne.elpais.com/verne/2016/06/05/articulo/1465146472_759329.html







Deberían estar exigiendo más y más cámaras de videovigilancia para grabar todos los espantosos abusos cotidianos que dicen sufrir y poder así castigar a los numerosísimos agresores que dicen que hay y disuadir a las hordas de agresores potenciales que dicen que atestan las calles para que no agredan.

No lo hacen. 

No lo hacen entre otras cosas porque las cámaras pueden acabar sirviendo para ABSOLVER a supuestos "agresores":

_*Las grabaciones de las cámaras de seguridad del bar evidenciaron con “contundencia” que el denunciado “no había realizado tocamiento alguno” a la mujer*_

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espan...nciar-falso-delito-sexual-san-fermin_1373499/​
Hay ya varios casos.

Las Cámaras DIFICULTAN LAS DENUNCIAS FALSAS.

Zugasti recuerda oportunamente a la tipa con la que tiene un altercado que docenas de cámaras públicas les han grabado:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1aKbNSnHE0

_*Os voy a denunciar.

¿Por qué?

Por acosarme.

Pero si nos estas siguiendo tú por la calle. Hay docenas de cámaras de videovigilancia grabándonos mientras andamos por el centro de Madrid, ¡lerda!.*_​
Las cámaras de videovigilancia NO favorecen en absoluto a _*La Industria*_, ya que introducen EVIDENCIA OBJETIVA que acaba con el _*Free for all*_ que pretenden a la hora de denunciar.

Además si las cámaras consiguiesen realmente reducir o "erradicar" las "agresiones", ¿a qué se dedicaría _*La Industria*_?

_*La industria*_ vive del terror difuso, omnipresente, de la sopecha general y de las *"Zonas de fuego libre" jurídicas* que supone poder denunciar hechos incomprobables (no dejan huella forense, a diferencia de un golpe o una violación) como los "tocamientos".

Las cámaras de video vigilancia no les interesan. Por eso jamás las piden.

Antes bien los "progresistas" denuncian las cámaras de videovigilancia como "opresivas", "represivas" y "cosa de fachas":

http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/es...de-videovigilancia-en-el-distrito-Centro.html

http://www.europapress.es/madrid/no...a-instaladas-ayuntamiento-20081015185736.html

https://elpais.com/ccaa/2014/01/17/paisvasco/1389989134_692037.html

https://elpais.com/diario/2010/07/30/madrid/1280489062_850215.html

https://elpais.com/diario/2009/05/22/galicia/1242987497_850215.html

https://elpais.com/diario/2007/03/25/catalunya/1174788438_850215.html​
Esta es digna de enmarcar:

_*A pesar de ello, los empresarios exigen que un Gran Hermano instalado por el Ayuntamiento vigile calles y centros comerciales. Durante un tiempo, el tema dormitó en los despachos de unos y otros hasta que despertó. Hace unos días, el jefe de filas de IU en el Ayuntamiento mandó a parar. Fuera videocámaras.

"Entre el binomio seguridad-libertad, yo siempre elegiré libertad", me comentaba Antonio Rodrigo Torrijos, teniente de alcalde y portavoz de IU en el Ayuntamiento.

La izquierda no debe sucumbir a la tentación de inundar las calles de policía y sembrarlas de videocámaras. En esa dialéctica, ganará la derecha. Ellos siempre pondrán más.*_

https://elpais.com/diario/2008/06/26/andalucia/1214432533_850215.html​
La misma IU que al aprobarse la LIVG (2004) se felicitó en boca de Llamazares porque _"hacía un asunto público de lo que hasta entonces era privado, las relaciones conyugales"_ se vuelve extrañamente _libertariana y ultragarantista_ cuando se trata de perseguir en la calle a...chorizos y maleantes.

Ni para "erradicar la prostitución" se ponen de acuerdo en poner cámaras:

https://elpais.com/diario/2008/08/30/andalucia/1220048530_850215.html​
Brutal comentario:



Decoherente dijo:


> Lo de las cámaras es curioso: No solo la máquina lila ni se le pasa por la cabeza sugerir el uso de ellas, sino que *somos NOSOTROS los que en más de una ocasión ya hemos comentado que vamos a tener que hacer uso de ellas por NUESTRA seguridad, para tener pruebas de nuestra inocencia en casos de denuncia*.
> 
> No hace falta decir nada más...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2017)

*Jenaro Industries NO aconseja el chequear los antecedentes penales y médico psiquiátricos de las posibles parejas, ni hacer LISTAS BLANCAS/NEGRAS de hombres "seguros" o "inseguros"*

Más del 90% de los "feminicidas" tienen antecedentes penales y/o psiquiátricos y de daño neurológico (vide infra referencias científicas).

Sería una protección ELEMENTAL para las mujeres (si tanto les preocupa el asunto) el pedir a su posible pareja masculina:

* Certificado de antecedentes penales, obtenible por el interesado por unos 15€.

* Copia de la historia clínica dle candidato a pareja.​
De tener la posible pareja antecedentes penales y/o psiquiátricos, la mujer prudente debería NO emparejarse con ese hombre, por el riesgo que supone.​
Desarrollo la idea:

Mi modesta propuesta para terminar con la Lacra.

La originalidad de mi propuesta es que no necesita un solo € público (y apenas unos pocos privados) ni un solo cambio legal.

Mi propuesta está basada exclusivamente en mejorar con unas sencillas y audaces propuestas el Modus Operandi de las personas al escoger pareja.

Mi propuesta se basa en la idea -ampliamente publicitada- de que la Lacra es culpa de una "educación defectuosa" que tienen algunas personas. Mi idea es que las personas esten alerta y localicen a esos hombres y los descubran antes de emparejarse con ellos.

Idealmente esos hombres peligrosos deberían quedarse sin pareja hasta que superasen exitosamente uno de los programas de reeducación y nuevas masculinidades que -nos dicen- son tremendamente eficaces a la hora de "reformar" a los hombres peligrosos.

Divido el hilo en 5 apartados:

Listas SIN COLABORACIÓN ESTATAL:

*1.* Lista Negra privada. 

*2.* Lista Blanca privada.​
Listas CON COLABORACIÓN ESTATAL:

*3.* Lista Negra pública.

*4.* Lista Blanca pública.

*5.* El _Non Plus Ultra_ de mi Plan: El *DNI con "Estrellas NCAP"* para dar el índice de seguridad para las mujeres de cada hombre.​
Es mi deber cívico aportar mis ideas a la erradicación de la Lacra y -sinceramente- creo que su implementación es factible, económica y del mayor interés.

*ANALOGÍA CON EL CHECK LIST DE DESPEGUE DE LOS AVIONES*

Si la Lacra está causada porque algunos hombre son peligrosos, ¿por qué no esforzarse un poco en identificarlos _antes_ de empezar la relación? 

Hay ya herramientas para identificarlos. ¿Por qué no usarlas?

Emparejarse con un hombre sin tener información sobre su trasfondo de Igualdad es como ser un piloto de avioneta...







...y prescindir del IMPRESCINDIBLE control de funciones de la avioneta obligatorio para cualquier piloto antes de volar:







¿Que hacen los pilotos antes de subirse a un avión e irse a volar?

Hay que *concientizar* (palabra de Freire) a las mujeres de que tiene que hacer un _*CHECK LIST*_ previo a "volar" con un hombre:



















Las mujeres se "estrellan" porque nadie las ha _*concientizado*_ de la necesidad de hacer un check list de un hombre antes de volar con él.

*Emparejarse con un hombre del cual se desconoce sus antecedentes penales, su historial médico y lo que sus Ex tienen que decir de él es como volar una avioneta sin hacer Check List previo pre-despegue: Una imprudencia que está costando la vida a muchas mujeres.*​
Siguiendo el principio de Sororidad (yo misma soy mujer Transgénero) explico a las mujeres como hacer el Check List de los hombres:

*1. LISTAS NEGRAS PRIVADAS*

Las listas negras privadas que propongo estan basadas en 4 principios muy sencillos:

*1.* las mujeres tienen de media 10 parejas masculinas en toda su vida. Es muy raro que "pillen" a un hombre sin "historial" amoroso previo.

_El último estudio realizado por la Sociedad Europea de Ginecología, con 9.600 mujeres entre los 16 y 45 años, concluyó que la media de parejas sexuales de una mujer europea es de 10. Los hombres rebasarían la treintena._

¿Cuántas parejas sexuales son demasiadas? | Parejas | EL MUNDO​
*2.* Las mujeres son listas y sabias...







...y habrán "calado" perfectamente si el hombre con el que han estado es "seguro" o tiene "indicadores" de ser un hombre peligroso para las mujeres.​
*3.* Las mujeres tienen _*Sororidad*_ entre ellas, la maravillosa cualidad de ayudarse mutuamente simplemente por ser mujeres.





*4.* Cualquier persona puede obtener su _*Certificado de Penales*_ y su _Historia Clínica_ por un coste irrisorio.











El Modus Operandi que propongo es sencillísimo y de coste casi nulo.

Al iniciar una relación con un hombre, las mujeres DEBEN EXIGIR a ese hombre los teléfonos de sus anteriores parejas.

No es nada raro que haya EXIGENCIAS al iniciar una relación.

Por ejemplo yo exijo un determinado nivel cultural y educativo para estar con alguien. Y que no tome drogas. Y que no vaya en moto. Son mis exigencias.

En cierta ocasión se me exigió un "Test de VIH" al iniciar una relación:







Yo como disidente del SIDA sé que ni hay "VIH" ni el test vale para nada, pero como la exigencia es lógica dentro de la creencia en el "VIH", transigí y me hice la prueba, teniendo que demostrar ni "seronegatividad" para seguir la relación.

Sí, me vi en la extrañísima circunstancia (para mí como disidente del SIDA desde 1999) de verme ante un médico y de tener que pronunciar la frase: _"Hola, quería un test de VIH"_. Es como si un ateo estricto (también lo soy) se presentase ante un sacerdote pidiendo Confesarse. Algo muy raro...pero transigí por el bien de la relación.​
Las personas religiosas pueden querer relacionarse sólo con personas de su misma Fe:







Hay sitios web exclusivos para creyentes en tal o cual religión. Normal y lógico dentro de la estructura religiosa.​
Hay todo tipo de "filtros" que se ponen las personas al iniciar prospectivamente una relación.

Yo simplemente propongo que las mujeres (a título particular) pongan 3 filtros que sean su _check list_ imprescindible antes de "volar" con un hombre:

*1.* Se debe exigir al hombre *certificado de penales*:







Los penales "limpios" dan una razonable seguridad de que el hombre no ha tenido comportamientos malos anteriormente.

Si los antecendentes no fuesen por malos tratos es igual: Los hombres con antecedentes penales tiene mayor riesgo de malos tratos, ergo no son seguros.

El certificado apenas cuesta unos euros y es más sencillo de conseguir que el "test de VIH" que se me exigió en su día.​
*2.* Se debe exigir al hombre copia de su *Historia Médica* completa.







La Historia Médica es imprescindible porque los hombres que maltratan a las mujeres tienen tasas muy superiores de *Daño Cerebral, Alcoholismo, Drogodependencias y Problemas mentales*, como explican estas referencias:

_Los resultados de estas investigaciones muestran que los maltratadores tienden a obtener puntuaciones altas en algunos trastornos de personalidad, especialmente en los tipos narcisista, antisocial y "borderline". También presentan a menudo trastornos depresivos y consumo de alcohol y drogas. Además, algunos estudios encuentran que los problemas neurológicos son relativamente frecuentes._ 

Características de salud mental de los hombres que maltratan a su pareja

_Hay muchas razones por las que los hombres maltratadores contra la pareja deben recibir tratamiento psicológico. En este artículo se analizan los transtornos más relevantes, tales como el abuso de alcohol/drogas, los celos patológicos y los transtornos de personalidad (antisocial, límite, narcisista y paranoide), así como los déficits psicológicos de estas personas, tales como el descontrol de la ira, las dificultades emocionales, las distorsiones cognitivas, la baja autoestima y los déficits de comunicación y de solución de problemas._

Hombres violentos contra la pareja: ¿tienen un trastorno mental y requieren tratamiento psicológico?​
_*Un tema relativamente poco explorado es el referente a la presencia de déficits neurológicos en los maltratadores34. Por ejemplo, Rosenbaum y colaboradores compararon una muestra de 53 maltratadores con otra de 45 hombres con relaciones de pareja satisfactorias y 32 con relaciones conflictivas35. Encontraron que el daño cerebral era un rasgo asociado significativamente a los maltratadores, ya que la tasa de prevalencia de daño cerebral fue considerablemente mayor en el grupo de maltratadores que en los otros dos grupos. En concreto el 83,79 % del grupo de maltratadores presentó daño cerebral y éste fue clínico en el 52,83% de los maltratadores. Pudieron mostrar además que en el 93,1% de los casos de maltratador con daño cerebral, el daño precedía al abuso. En otro estudio posterior se encontró que el 48% de una muestra de maltratadores presentaba trastornos neuropsicológicos, porcentaje muy superior al que presentó el grupo control (4,3%)36.*_

Características de salud mental de los hombres que maltratan a su pareja​
Ah, vaya 4 de cada 5 maltratadores tienen DAÑO CEREBRAL.

Los hombres que presenten estas patologías son PELIGROSOS para las mujeres, que deben de abstenerse de emparejarse con ellos, lo mismo que un piloto jamás volaría con un avíon que no cumpliese con el check list.

Tales hombres deberían de momento quedarse sin pareja, hasta que fuesen _*certificados como seguros*_ (como los aviones) por los expertos en temas de pareja.​
*3.* Se debe exigir al hombre los *teléfonos de sus Ex*, llamarlas y preguntarles por la seguridad del hombre en pareja: Si ha manifestado comportamientos de riesgo, actitudes violentas...por _*Sororidad*_ seguro que las Ex estarán encantadas de colaborar con una _Hermana_.

El Estado dispone ya de sofisticados cuestionarios para asignar grados de seguridad (o inseguridad) a potenciales agresores:







Lo más seguro es rellenar tales cuestionarios en colaboración con las ex para hacerse una idea del grado de seguridad (o inseguridad) de la pareja prospectiva.

Tales cuestionarios son el imprescindible check list previo a iniciar una relación de pareja, tan tan imprescindible como el check list pre vuelo:





El que fallase tales pruebas debería ser descartado como pareja. NO ES SEGURO.

El que declinase facilitar sus antecedentes penales o historia clínica médica debería ser descartado como pareja. NO ES SEGURO.

El que no quisiese facilitar los teléfonos de sus ex ídem. NO ES SEGURO.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2017)

Más autodefensa jurídica ante LA QUE SE NOS VIENE ENCIMA (ME TEMO)

*Novedades PACTO ESTADO: "Maltratadores recibirán ATENCIÓN PSICOLÓGICA TRAS SER DENUNCIADOS (¡!)..OLVIDO DIGITAL VÍCTIMA"*

Se estan retorciendo las meninges en Langley, en Jerusalén, en el _Omphalos Mundi_ o donde esté la _Cábala_ que que pergeña estas ideas.

Me han soprendido, coño. ¡Por fin algo nuevo! Ya era hora. Esta _película_ lleva ya durando 13 años y aburría ya por lo repetitivo. Y además de nuevas las ideas son brillantemente retorcidas.

_*
Los maltratadores recibirán atención psicológica tras ser denunciados

El Senado propone esta medida para intentar reducir su estrés y agresividad
Miércoles 26 de Julio de 2017 | Efe | Madrid

La unanimidad de los grupos de la Cámara Alta han presentado un documento de la ponencia de estudio sobre violencia machista. El texto, fruto de seis meses de reuniones, recoge 267 iniciativas elaboradas con la comparecendia de 52 expertos que buscan ser incorporadas en el Pacto de Estado contra la violencia de género. Es ahora responsabilidad del Senado la ratificación del documento durante la Comisión de Igualdad prevista para este viernes.

Estas propuestas muestran novedades como el fomento de la "asistencia psicológica a los agresores desde el momento de la denuncia para reducir el nivel de estrés y agresividad y prevenir daños a la víctima" e incluso "posibilitar a los jóvenes el cambio de apellido", garantizando su derecho a quitarse el del maltratador si así lo desea. También contempla la posibilidad de eximir a menores y adolescentes el pago de tasas académicas a través de becas, el derecho al olvido digital de la víctima –evitando que su nombre aparezca en ningún documento oficial, dificultando su localización– y la elaboración de protocolos de actuación ante los fenómenos del acoso callejero o la violencia sexual en las fiestas populares.

Al igual que el Congreso y en línea con el Convenio de Estambul, el documento incorpora cambios en la definición de la violencia de género y sus víctimas para ampliarlo a cualquier "atentado contra la integridad, la dignidad y la libertad de las mujeres, independientemente del ámbito en el que se produce". Entre otras reformas legales, el Senado propone revisar la normativa para modificar el derecho de la víctima a no declarar contra su agresor en el juicio y otorgar validez, en su caso, a la primera declaración que hiciera durante la investigación. Es también fundamental la medida que recomienda que la mujer, y también los menores, entren solos a la consulta del médico para "poder hablar abiertamente" durante sus citas.

Para prevenir este problema desde la infancia, la Cámara Alta plantea fomentar el juego y los juguetes igualitarios mediante campañas y recomendaciones directas a las empresas y espacios educativos, y trabajar con los guionistas para estimular "un tratamiento de la imagen de las mujeres que no esté plagada de estereotipos y prejuicios". En este sentido, subraya la necesidad de impulsar ayudas y subvenciones para contenidos y programas de entretenimiento, cine, series... que fomenten la igualdad y la no discriminación entre hombres y mujeres.

A los medios, el Senado les aconseja adoptar una guía de buenas prácticas para transmitir este tipo de informaciones con un enfoque adecuado "sin caer en la superficialidad", en contenidos o morbosos o la justificación a los maltratadores.

Incluye asimismo la posibilidad de que los menores de 12 años puedan "ser escuchados" durante el procedimiento judicial y realizar una macroencuesta que permita "sacar a la luz" el número de niños que sufren abusos sexuales.
*_

Los maltratadores recibirán atención psicológica tras ser denunciados | El Progreso​
Por supuesto que el mero denunciado ya es _maltratador_ y la denunciadora ya es _víctima_. Desde el segundo 1 de la denuncia. Bueno, la "víctima" podrá ya ser tal sin denunciar, por mero "informe".

Viví los años 80 y hasta ETArras detenidos infraganti con la pistola aún caliente tras descerrajar un tiro en la cabeza a alguien eran tratados como _*"presuntos"*_ por los mass mierda. eran otros tiempos.

Y todos sabemos que un denunciado por maltrato es muchísimo peor que un ETArras, ¿verdad? Bueno, o al menos eso se desprende de la propaganda del tiempo de Caza de Brujas que nos ha tocado vivir.​
Lo del OLVIDO DIGITAL es realmente Maquiavélico, brillante.

¿Recuerdan a la Polidenunciadora en serie del futbolero en Baleares?

_*Luisa Kremleva, una joven valenciana de origen ruso de 22 años, denunciaba el pasado sábado al futbolista Theo Hernández por una presunta agresión sexual.

El lateral izquierdo en el Atlético de Madrid y nuevo fichaje del Real Madrid para la próxima temporada, que prestaba ayer declaración, negaba los hechos en las dependencias policiales de Marbella, Málaga, según informaciones de El Español.

Tres denuncias similares a tres hombres diferentes

Desde El Confidencial informan de que Kremleva llevaría ya interpuestas tres denuncias por agresión sexual a tres personas distintas en la citada comisaría. Los agentes aseguran, además, que la joven habría incurrido en “serias contradicciones” en su última declaración.*_

La chica que denunció a Theo ya había denunciado a tres más​
Ya no más tales casos. las Polidenunciadoras podrán campar a sus anchas con esta medida, al no quedar constancia NI EN LOS ARCHIVOS DE LA ADMINISTRACIÓN de sus andanzas previas.

Es el regreso a las DENUNCIAS ANÓNIMAS del Santo oficio:







Un tipa puede poner 10 o 20 denuncias, y con tal de que tenga el _wattage mental_ mínimo (que no sea demasiado imbécil, vams) para ponerlas en diferentes sitios, nadie lo sabrá. 

Brillante: Fíjense que hablan de expurgar su nombre de los mismísimos archivos de la Administración. 

_*derecho al olvido digital de la víctima –evitando que su nombre aparezca en ningún documento oficial*_​
¡IMPUNIDAD garantizada por el mismo estado!​
Lo de la _*"asistencia psicológica a los agresores desde el momento de la denuncia para reducir el nivel de estrés y agresividad y prevenir daños a la víctima"*_ es también maquiavélico, y brillante. Es un GIRO ARGUMENTAL muy necesario en esta "película" que dura ya 13 años y que ya empezaba a aburrir por lo repetitivo.







Recuerdo que el Ministerio que lleva todo esto es SANIDAD, NO JUSTICIA.







"Medicalizar" todo este constructo ha sido siempre una posibilidad.

Pues ahora van a realizar esa posibilidad. Van a "medicalizar" todo el procedimiento:

* La "condición de víctima" va a ser acesible por informe médico o psicológico.

* El "maltratador" (o sea, el denunciado) va a ser "Tratado" psicológicamente. NO (ojo) para ayudarle, sino para "proteger" a la "víctima" de la *salvaje bestia peligrosa* que -se deduce- _debe_ ser todo denunciado:







El denunciado según nos lo presentan.

Una bestia peligrosa que debe ser detenida por la policía y aplacada por el psicólogo.

La implicación es que el mero denunciado necesita ser "tratado", ya que es" peligroso"

Ha habido 1.600.000 denuncias en los años que ha habido unas 1000 "Caídas", de las cuales sólo el 20% habían denunciado.

Unas 200 "Caídas" tras denunciar a -digamos- 1.000.000 de tíos (estimación a ojo para descartar denuncias múltiples).

No sale que *matan grosso modo 1 de cada 5000 denunciados*.

¿De verdad está justificado "tratarles" su "agresividad"?​
A los que sabemos un poquito de Historia por supuesto que de inmediato nos viene a la mente el uso punitivo de la psiquiatría en la URSS:

psiquiatria punitiva urss - Buscar con Google

Political abuse of psychiatry in the Soviet Union - Wikipedia

Psiquiatría represiva en la Unión Soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre











Ante un Policía un detenido tiene derecho a callarse. De hecho lo _sensato_ es callarse.

Pero, ¿ante un psicólogo?

¿Qué se deduce de alguien que se niega a hablar con un psicólogo?

¿Que "está loco"?¿Que está "cerrado" y "no quiere ser ayudado"? ¿Que "no quiere colaborar en su curación"?

El psicólogo, ¿Tiene deber de secreto profesional por lo que hable con el detenido? ¿O es un engranje más de la Máquina lila?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu7MIT52TvE

Los profesionales sanitarios de "La naranja mecánica" NO trabajan para el detenido, trabajan para el estado...que es quien les paga.

Y *si un "informe psicológico" ha dado la condición de "víctima" a la denunciadora...¿puede OTRO "informe psicológico" dar la condición de "maltratador" al denunciado?* 

Las "víctimas" van poder ser reconocidas como tales por "informe psicolñogico".

¿Va a pasar lo mismo con los "maltratadores"?

Observen que aceptar que un psicólogo "certifique maltrato" supone empezar a JUDICIALIZAR como la gente ESTÁ, no lo que hayan HECHO.

Dentro de esta "lógica" si aceptamos que un psicólogo puede certificar que hay un _*"Perfil de Víctima"*_, ¿por qué no va a certificar que hay un _*"Perfil de maltratador"*_?

¿Y qué psicólogo más adecuado para certificar el "perfil del maltratador" que el que atiende al denunciado?

¿Y qué pasa si el denunciado hace lo SENSATO y (educada pero firmemente) SE NIEGA SIQUIERA A HABLAR con el psicólogo de la máquina lila? Un detenido debe hablar sólo con su abogado. Esto es de Derecho 101.

¿Se considerará negarse a hablar con el psicólogo como "prueba periférica" de que el denunciado es un maltratador tan "cerrado" psicológicamente que se niega siquiera a hablar con un psicólogo que está "para ayudarle"?

La frase es de un retorcimiento extremo y está cargada de mala uva:

_*"asistencia psicológica a los agresores desde el momento de la denuncia para reducir el nivel de estrés y agresividad y prevenir daños a la víctima"*_​
* La "asistencia" es "para prevenir daños a la víctima", así que *negarse a ser "asistido"*...puede denotar que al detenido no le importa "prevenir daños a la víctima", y que por lo tanto..._*"cumple el perfil de maltratador"*_.

* Y si el *detenido accede* a ser "tratado" cualquier cosa que diga o haga o cómo la haga o diga (o deje de hacer) puede ser interpretada para afirmar también que *"cumple el perfil de maltratador"*. Cualquier psicólogo puede calificar cualquier comportamiento o actitud como "indicativo" de lo que desee con las herramientas pseudocientíficas creadas por Freud: _Defensa, Represión, Sublimación, Formación reactiva_...​
¿Ven qué sencillo es construir "pruebas periféricas" metiendo a un _Shrink_ en la ecuación de la máquina lila?

Avanzo ya a Julio del 2017 -antes de que _Skynet_ sea operativo- que la *mejor estrategia para el detenido es con amabilidad y firmeza negarse a hablar siquiera* tanto con la *Policía* como en *Psicólogo*, el _*"Asistente Social"*_ el _*Alineador de Chakras*_ y el _*Limpiador de Aura*_ del Juzgado y todos los demás "expertos" que le quieran echar.

Un detenido tiene *una sola persona con la cual hablar: Su abogado*, pagado de su bolsillo.

Un detenido tiene derecho a permanecer en silencio. Ese derecho _aún_ lo tenemos y el atrapado en la máquina lila ha de usarlo, no importa los cantos de sirena que le hagan escuchar.​
*ADDENDA SOBRE LOS "PERFILES DE MALTRATADOR"*

Durante lustros nos han repetido hasta la nausea que "no hay perfil de maltratador"(claro que lo hay), que "cualquier hombre puede maltratar" (falso) y que -como dijo Lorente- el único denominador común de los maltratadores es que _todos son hombres_.

Ahora verán como giran 180º y empiezan a salir "perfiles de maltratador" para permitir "diagnosticarlos" y _probar_ así su condición de tales.

https://lamenteesmaravillosa.com/los-rasgos-psicologicos-del-maltratador/​
Los "perfiles" se aplicarán sólo a denunciados, claro, no habrá ninguna validación de tales perfiles sometiendo a ellos de forma ciega tanto a denunciados como a no denunciados.​
*Stasi incoming:
*


> Los *centros médicos* de urgencias y atención primaria contarán con protocolos de *detección* y una clave de seguimiento en las historias médicas. Para de esta forma poner énfasis en la detección. Los *centros educativos*, por otra parte, pondrán en marcha programas para la detección precoz de la violencia.
> 
> http://arainfo.org/los-partidos-pol...to-de-estado-contra-las-violencias-machistas/



Ambulatorios y Escuelas van a buscar "maltratadas". 

Hacia esto vamos:


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (9 Ago 2017)

_


Spoiler



Si realmente estuviesen interesados en que no hubiese "Ni una mujer menos, ni una asesinada más"...
1. Pedirían que se cortase DE RAÍZ la Inmigración ilegal, por la imposibilidad de comprobar los antecedentes de los "sin papeles".

2. Pedirían que se restringiese la inmigración legal de hombres exclusivamente a hombres que pudiesen mostrar un certificado de penales limpio expedido por un país de origen lo suficientemente fiable como para creer en sus certificados oficiales (África negra "merienda negros" excluida, of course)

3. Pedirían al DEPORTACIÓN INMEDIATA de todo Inmigrante legal (los ilegales deberían ser expulsados automáticamente) que cometiese un delito en España, por su peligrosidad para las mujeres.
No hacen absolutamente nada de esto, ergo su "interés" en los "feminicidios" es FINGIDO.


_
Esto lo llevo pensando desde hace mucho tiempo. Los que de verdad queremos cortar de raíz la violencia contra la mujer, proponemos medidas drásticas como esterilizaciones, castraciones y aislamientos forzados de individuos mentalmente débiles, como era común en Estados Unidos o Suecia hasta hace menos de 80 años. 

Además, hay que tener en cuenta que las mujeres son más volubles que nosotros, se mueven por "corazonadas".

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/927149-islandia-refugiado-sida-infecta-a-2-mujeres.html

La noticia de arriba es un ejemplo de cómo las mujeres pueden cargarse miles de años de evolución humana por unas simples risitas. En este hilo ya se ha hablado de su torpeza para detectar el peligro. 

Por tanto, tanto en una relación de pareja como en una pandilla tiene que haber una subordinación: el varón tiene que dirigir a la mujer. Ninguna sociedad igualitarista será un peligro para las élites.

También querría rescatar el tema de la musculación, del que se habla al principio de este hilo. La verdad es que el entrenamiento con pesas requeriría de un hilo entero, así que daré unos consejos generales:

1- Para entrenar a medio gas, no entrenes. Deja de hacer el bobo. Hay ejercicios duros que requieren casi la totalidad del cuerpo, como sentadillas y presses verticales (de pie). ¿Evitas estos ejercicios? Pues eres un vago y para eso no entrenes.

2- Aprender la técnica de los ejercicios requiere meses (Por no decir años...).

3- El entrenamiento aeróbico no tiene utilidad práctica ni produce resultados estéticos. Es 100 veces más preferible entrenar la resistencia anaeróbica con, por ejemplo, series de 400 metros o saltar a la comba. 

4- La cadencia de las repeticiones tendría que ser más o menos rápida: no explosiva, pero al menos que no sea lenta. Los principiantes deberían usar cargas ligeras, pero los avanzados deberían usar cargas del 80% RM.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ago 2017)

Por qué hay que llevar linterna y multiherramienta encima. Siempre:

Hallan muerto a un hombre que llevaba un mes atrapado en un ascensor | El Diario Vasco


----------



## Cormac (17 Ago 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por qué hay que llevar linterna y multiherramienta encima. Siempre:
> 
> Hallan muerto a un hombre que llevaba un mes atrapado en un ascensor | El Diario Vasco



La Victorinox le hubiera venido bien sí... pero para cortarse las venas y sufrir menos


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2017)

Las medidas que se proponen en estos hilos funcionan contra la violencia "normal".

Contra alguien que se está preparando para matar y morir luchando por lo que él considera justo, todos estos consejos son agua de borrajas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ago 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Las medidas que se proponen en estos hilos funcionan contra la violencia "normal".
> 
> Contra alguien que se está preparando para matar y morir luchando por lo que él considera justo, todos estos consejos son agua de borrajas.



Toooooooomaaaaaaa:

*Medidas prácticas de auto-protección individual ante este tipo de ataques*

La protección colectiva ni está ni se la espera (unanimidad parlamentaria _open borders_ total) así que debemos pensar en la proteción individual, así que _*Sálvese quien pueda*_.

Algunas pautas:

* Siempre en la calle calzado adecuado para correr/trepar.

Mad Max: Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante "Jungla de Asfalto"

Estamos en guerra, la calle está en guerra, y a la guerra no se va en chancletas ni con zapato de tacón.​
* En la calle jamás se va con cascos ni hablando por teléfono. Llevar siempre "conectada" la "antena" audio y prepararse para reaccionar al instante ante cualquier sonido anómalo: Motores pasados de vueltas, choques, gritos...piense _*POSIBLE ATAQUE*_ ante la menor anomalía auditiva y actúe de inmediato.

* Evitar multitudes, que son objetivos "golosos".

* Tener siempre una vía de escape pensada como _*"burladero"*_ frente a este tipo de ataques.







Burladero: Saltar la valla y al agua. Sin pensarlo.







Burladero: Subirse a la plataforma central. Cuanto más alto mejor.







Burladero primario: "Nichos" de las fachadas.

Burladero secundario: Arbolitos centro.​


----------



## ImNoOne (19 Ago 2017)

Eso vale contra ataques con camionetas.

Con el método de Francia (entrar en algún lugar cerrado y vaciar un par de cargadores) no.


----------



## avioneti (19 Ago 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Toooooooomaaaaaaa:
> 
> *Medidas prácticas de auto-protección individual ante este tipo de ataques*
> 
> ...



Vaya sarta chorradas. Cómo se bajen de la camioneta y empiecen acuchillar y tu justo en el medio arriba o detrás de un arbolito o contra un portal de ahí no sales.

A lo mejor también lleva una tirolina portátil o telasdearaña como Spiderman y te desplazas de edificio en edificio.

No se como la gente puede darte tanta bola en hilos como este. Sino dices más que cosas de críos de 10 años que vieron una peli de Bruce Lee y James Bond y se fliparon de la vida


----------



## elKaiser (19 Ago 2017)

avioneti dijo:


> Vaya sarta chorradas. Cómo se bajen de la camioneta y empiecen acuchillar y tu justo en el medio arriba o detrás de un arbolito o contra un portal de ahí no sales.
> 
> A lo mejor también lleva una tirolina portátil o telasdearaña como Spiderman y te desplazas de edificio en edificio.
> 
> No se como la gente puede darte tanta bola en hilos como este. Sino dices más que cosas de críos de 10 años que vieron una peli de Bruce Lee y James Bond y se fliparon de la vida



Lo que expone AynRandiano, son cosas de sentido común sí no se se va armado, como es el caso de la mayoria de la población.

Sí no está de acuerdo, aporte alternativas a lo que se dice, obviando la de dejarse matar, claro está.


----------



## ImNoOne (19 Ago 2017)

elKaiser dijo:


> Lo que expone AynRandiano, son cosas de sentido común sí no se se va armado, como es el caso de la mayoria de la población.
> 
> Sí no está de acuerdo, aporte alternativas a lo que se dice, obviando la de dejarse matar, claro está.



Además, salta a la vista.

Si alguien entra en una calle peatonal por un vehículo, va a ir por las zonas abiertas,
con pegarse a una pared se evita en gran medida el ser atropellado, porque el conductor no va buscando nadie en concreto, sino el blanco más fácil, que es quien está en zona abierta.

Pero lo principal siempre es prevenir. Al primer indicio de peligro, el primer murmullo, movimiento de gente, irse. Coger a la pareja e hijos y salir de ahí andando, sin prisa pero sin pausa. Probablemente no sea nada, pero si es algo, estaremos fuera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ago 2017)

Muerto apuñalado _*just for fun*_.

Este caso para quienes me dicen que es mejor hacer lo que te digan y no defenderse.

Venezolano multi-reincidente roba y mata en Leon a hombre.

Yo no hubiera sacado la cartera.

Yo hubiera sacado la linterna de 2600 lumens y el spray. 

Yo hubiese tenido una oportunidad. La que no ha tenido el que no se ha defendido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ago 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Además, salta a la vista.
> 
> Si alguien entra en una calle peatonal por un vehículo, va a ir por las zonas abiertas,
> *con pegarse a una pared se evita en gran medida el ser atropellado, porque el conductor no va buscando nadie en concreto, sino el blanco más fácil, que es quien está en zona abierta*.
> ...



Interesante truco. Me lo apunto.

Atropellar a un pegado a una pared es posible, pero uno arriesga a dañar el vehículo, que es "mejor" reservar para atropellar gente en el centro de la vía.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (21 Ago 2017)

Tres jóvenes atacados con cuchillos por una treintena de individuos de extrema-izquierda en Toledo

Si te dedicas a la política (algo totalmente noble...) tienes que ir preparado. No sé qué opinarán los expertos sobre las armas blancas: en la España de los Austrias era normal llevar siempre una encima.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/932128-me-llegado-citacion-judicial-delitos-de-odio-5.html#post20011680

¿Hay que evitar las redes sociales, o al menos ser muy cauto?

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 14:35 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Las medidas que se proponen en estos hilos funcionan contra la violencia "normal".
> 
> Contra alguien que se está preparando para matar y morir luchando por lo que él considera justo, todos estos consejos son agua de borrajas.



No quiero hacer un off-topic pero las sociedades islámicas son decadentes, están llenas de homosexualidad (permitida _de facto_ en Arabia Saudí), discotecas, alcohol, pedofilia y cualquier tipo de aberración. No creo que duren a largo plazo.

De todas maneras, esto sí que tiene que ver con la temática del hilo. Un buen "survivalist" tiene que llevar una vida sana: no consumir pornografía, no tener parafilias sexuales extrañas, no consumir drogas, evitar al máximo la comida basura, pasar apenas tres horas diarias en internet, etc. De esto ya hablaré.


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No quiero hacer un off-topic pero las sociedades islámicas son decadentes, están llenas de homosexualidad (permitida _de facto_ en Arabia Saudí), discotecas, alcohol, pedofilia y cualquier tipo de aberración. No creo que duren a largo plazo.



La homosexualidad no está permitida en Arabia Saudí. Hasta donde yo sé les dan matarile.
El alcohol lo mismo. Ni siquiera para lo extranjeros. Discotecas tampoco existen.
Que luego exista un mercado oculto es otra cosa.


----------



## ImNoOne (21 Ago 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> La homosexualidad no está permitida en Arabia Saudí. Hasta donde yo sé les dan matarile.
> El alcohol lo mismo. Ni siquiera para lo extranjeros. Discotecas tampoco existen.
> Que luego exista un mercado oculto es otra cosa.



En Arabia Saudí en cualquer hotel hay alcohol y putas a expuertas, y ni siquiera son caras.

Hay cosas curiosas, como que la Cruzcampo 0.0 se vende como Cruzcampo, a secas, pero cualquier extranjero con dos dedos de frente se pone tibio cuando y como quiere.


----------



## Simon_Bull (21 Ago 2017)

Visto que a los mossos no les tiembla el pulso a la hora de apretar el gatillo (y bien que me parece) va siendo hora Ayran, de que la Policía Autonómica gallega te fiche como asesor.

Suerte, vista y al toro.


----------



## Cormac (22 Ago 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> En Arabia Saudí en cualquer hotel hay alcohol y putas a expuertas, y ni siquiera son caras.
> 
> Hay cosas curiosas, como que la Cruzcampo 0.0 se vende como Cruzcampo, a secas, pero cualquier extranjero con dos dedos de frente se pone tibio cuando y como quiere.



Me extraña y mucho muchísimo, vamos que no me lo creo.
No he estado allí, pero sí en el Líbano durmiendo en hostels. Ahí conocí a un americano residente en Arabia Saudí que se había ido a Beirut para poder salir de marcha. Y me dijo que allí no se puede hacer absolutamente nada.
En Irán sí que he estado y de alcohol nastic de plastic.
La peña me ofrecía barajas de poker como mercado negro. Allí está prohibido el juego.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2017)

La desconfianza crónica y la actitud de ir con un detector de minas por delante justificada, una vez más:

La Ertzaintza pide precaución tras varias sustracciones en viviendas de Bilbao. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## autsaider (30 Sep 2017)

En la película Kingsman los agentes luchan con paraguas. No me imaginaba yo que un paraguas pudiera ser tan resolutivo en un combate.

En la película Los vengadores (la de Uma Thurman) también lo hacen y también resulta súper útil en el combate.


----------



## autsaider (30 Sep 2017)

CroKeT! dijo:


> y ademas paraguas para dar hostias los hay
> 
> lo del paraguas este como arma camuflada bien utilizado debe de ser brutalmente efectivo, sobretodo por el efecto sorpresa (ni el tato se esperaria un paraguas reforzado para zurrar)



Eso es lo más divertido del asunto: que los zurrados ni se imaginan que van a ser zurrados por un tipo con un paraguas.

Es tan ridículo que un tipo con un paraguas te sacuda una paliza que ni te imaginas que pueda pasar.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 06:27 ----------

Por cierto ¿no sería más eficaz un bastón que un paraguas?


----------



## TercioJoven (30 Sep 2017)

Parguelas, no se trata de comprar un paraguas reforzado de kevlar y carbono y 300.000 materiales mas, se trata de que cuando haya que usarlo, tengas cojones, empaque, y sobretodo muchas horas de entrenamiento usandolo.

El 90% de gente de españa son unos parguelas calvorotas calzonazos, pero te puedes encontrar con alguien con mas cojones que tu, y que te meta el paraguas por el culo, por ejemplo, gitanos, rumanos, canis, o a mi mismo


----------



## ImNoOne (30 Sep 2017)

TercioJoven dijo:


> El 90% de gente de españa son unos parguelas calvorotas calzonazos, pero te puedes encontrar con alguien con mas cojones que tu, y que te meta el paraguas por el culo, por ejemplo, gitanos, rumanos, canis, o a mi mismo



Esa gente no tiene "cojones". Funcionan por grupo. Luego los pillas en desventaja y poco menos que te besan las botas.


----------



## Cormac (30 Sep 2017)

El paraguas irá bien para alguien que viva en Escocia, pero en la mayoría de las ciudades españolas no le veo la utilidad y mas cuando lo primero es correr para evitar la agresión. Canta mucho llevar un paraguas a todas partes con lo poco que llueve.
Además debe pesar lo suyo.


----------



## autsaider (2 Oct 2017)

Si ganas 8000 € al año, eso significa que estás entre el 10% de los que más ganan de todo el mundo. ¿Significa esto que si ganas 8000€/año entonces eres rico y llevas una vida de ensueño? No. Significa que vivimos en un mundo donde casi todos los hombres llevan vidas de horror y sin esperanza. Peor aún: viven en el horror y saben que mañana será aún peor.

En la época de nuestros padres todavía podían tener la ilusión de un mañana mejor. Pero ahora mismo ni eso. Ahora todos tenemos la casi certeza de que el futuro va a ser peor, mucho peor.

Si vivimos bajo la única ley de "sálvese el que pueda", si tenemos la casi certeza de que el mañana va a ser peor que el presente, ¿puede haber justicia, paz, diálogo, etc.? Ni de coña.

Hoy un hombre con un fusil se ha cargado a 60 tios y ha dejado heridos a 400 en Estados Unidos.

Y mi previsión es que esto irá a más. Cada vez habrá mas radicales, alienados, marginados, etc. que decidan vengarse del mundo. Hay una masa creciente de hombres que llevan vidas de impotencia y de desgracia. Y son el caldo de cultivo perfecto para el desarrollo exponencial de la mentalidad psicopática que solo busca el odio y el caos.

Creo que todo esto de las linternas, el karate y los sprays nos va a servir de muy poco (por no decir nada) frente a un excluido de la sociedad que lleva una vida de rabia y un día decide vengarse.

Creo que acabaremos como en Sudáfrica: los que tengan mucho dinero vivirán detrás de vayas electrificadas vigiladas por guardias privados. Y los que no lo tengan (o sea: la mayoría) estarán luchando por sus vidas día tras día.

Me estoy empezando a acojonar de verdad. Porque frente a esto que viene no hay nada que hacer salvo cagarse de miedo.

Opiniones pido. Estoy asustado.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 22:19 ----------

A los desheredados del planeta se les aplaca mientras tengan la esperanza de un cambio y de un futuro mejor.

En cuanto eso desaparezca se van a vengar de un mundo que les ha cerrado todas las puertas.

Pues estamos ya en la fase en la que ilusión de un cambio y de un futuro mejor se ha esfumado ya o está a punto de hacerlo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (3 Oct 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Si ganas 8000 € al año, eso significa que estás entre el 10% de los que más ganan de todo el mundo. ¿Significa esto que si ganas 8000€/año entonces eres rico y llevas una vida de ensueño? No. Significa que vivimos en un mundo donde casi todos los hombres llevan vidas de horror y sin esperanza. Peor aún: viven en el horror y saben que mañana será aún peor.
> 
> En la época de nuestros padres todavía podían tener la ilusión de un mañana mejor. Pero ahora mismo ni eso. Ahora todos tenemos la casi certeza de que el futuro va a ser peor, mucho peor.
> 
> ...




Apuntate al gimnasio y practica un arte marcial útil hasta ser un experto.

Estes como estes fisicamente, siempre se puede mejorar y tu cuerpo es la única arma que siempre llevas contigo y nunca te pueden quitar.

Entrena también la resistencia, apuntate a alguna carrera tipo Spartan Race, para ser capaz de correr aun después de haber peleado/hecho un esfuerzo extremo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Oct 2017)

Tico dijo:


> En la época de nuestros padres todavía podían tener la ilusión de un mañana mejor. Pero ahora mismo ni eso. Ahora todos tenemos la casi certeza de que el futuro va a ser peor, mucho peor.



Ay, Tico: Y nuestros abuelos tuvieron que vivir los años 1930.

Nuestro presente es Disneylandia en comparación con los años 1930.


----------



## autsaider (7 Oct 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ay, Tico: Y nuestros abuelos tuvieron que vivir los años 1930.
> 
> Nuestro presente es Disneylandia en comparación con los años 1930.



-¿Sabes que nuestros rios llevan la mitad de agua que hace solo 30 años? 
-¿Sabes que nuestros huesos tienen 400 veces más plomo que hace 100 años?
-¿Sabes que nuestros alimentos se cultivan en suelos muertos y envenenados?
-¿Sabes que el 90% de la biomasa del mediterraneo ha desaparecido y que vamos camino de provocar una extinción a escala global?
-etc.

La situación de nuestros abuelos fue el paraiso en comparación con los problemas que tenemos nosotros.

Tú vives en los mundos de yupi. En tu mente trastornada solo existe el terror obsesivo a la violencia. Para ti todo lo demás es irrelevante.

Por cierto aquí tienes la foto de una niña boer que fue violada y asesinada:







las medidas que tú propones no sirven para la violencia que se nos viene encima.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Oct 2017)

Tico dijo:


> -¿Sabes que nuestros rios llevan la mitad de agua que hace solo 30 años?
> -¿Sabes que nuestros huesos tienen 400 veces más plomo que hace 100 años?
> -¿Sabes que nuestros alimentos se cultivan en suelos muertos y envenenados?
> -¿Sabes que el 90% de la biomasa del mediterraneo ha desaparecido y que vamos camino de provocar una extinción a escala global?
> ...



La alimentación, la esperanza de vida y la calidad de la misma es acojonante comparada con la de 1930.

El pirao con fusil de las vegas era un jubilata millonario, nada de desheradado rabioso.

Apúntate al gym y practica defensa personal.

Y dejaos de pajas mentales. No compareis Sudáfrica o las favelas de Río con España.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2017)

Inmigración: Una menor de 17 años, agredida sexualmente tres veces en una hora en el este de Londres



> regresaba a casa después de separarse de sus amigos al salir de un bar de Tower Hamlets en la medianoche



Receta para el desastre: Mujer, sola y de noche.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2017)

Llama a la poli y se pasa 23 meses en la cárcel:

«Prefiero morir a que me llamen violador», dice el hombre absuelto tras pasar dos años en Martutene | El Diario Vasco

Lección aprendida: Eviten llamar a la poili si pueden evitarlo.

Si tienen un lío menor, lárguense.


----------



## Davies (11 Nov 2017)

sr aynrandiano2 va usted a darme a mi lecciones de supervivencia vengase a monterrey


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Nov 2017)

Davies dijo:


> sr aynrandiano2 va usted a darme a mi lecciones de supervivencia vengase a monterrey



Aquello es otro mundo, allí sería yo el que tendría que recibir lecciones de usted.

En SUV blindado a todas partes, seguridad privada y siempre con una Glock encima.

A todo esto, ¿un particular puede tener una Glock para autodefensa en Méjico?

Lástima, un país tan maravilloso e interesante por lo demás...


----------



## autsaider (23 Nov 2017)

Yo me estoy volviendo loco. O quizá cuerdo. No lo sé.

Fui a cenar y lo primero que hice fue buscar asientos con la pared a mis espaldas. Estaban todos ocupados. Me puse en la zona de los niños porque pensé que si alguien tiene ganas de pelea al menos no lo hará estando los niños cerca. Lo curioso es que todo el proceso me salió de forma automática. ¿Estoy loco o cuerdo?

El otro día un tipo me preguntó una dirección y se mantuvo a un metro de mi mientras hablábamos. Me aparté pero volvió a acercarse. Me puse totalmente alerta y empecé a pensar a toda velocidad en lo que podría hacerme y en lo que haría yo al respecto. Incluso consideré ser yo el que atacase primero. Lo curioso es que todo el proceso me salió de forma automática. ¿Estoy loco o cuerdo?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (23 Nov 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Yo me estoy volviendo loco. O quizá cuerdo. No lo sé.
> 
> Fui a cenar y lo primero que hice fue buscar asientos con la pared a mis espaldas. Estaban todos ocupados. Me puse en la zona de los niños porque pensé que si alguien tiene ganas de pelea al menos no lo hará estando los niños cerca. Lo curioso es que todo el proceso me salió de forma automática. ¿Estoy loco o cuerdo?
> 
> El otro día un tipo me preguntó una dirección y se mantuvo a un metro de mi mientras hablábamos. Me aparté pero volvió a acercarse. Me puse totalmente alerta y empecé a pensar a toda velocidad en lo que podría hacerme y en lo que haría yo al respecto. Incluso consideré ser yo el que atacase primero. Lo curioso es que todo el proceso me salió de forma automática. ¿Estoy loco o cuerdo?






no mientas ,te terminabas de tirar un pedo y no querías que el tipo se enterase:XX::XX::XX::XX:
























no estás loco,obraste perfecto.
Quien es ese señor para romper tu distancia intima?

distancia minima defensa personal


----------



## autsaider (23 Nov 2017)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> no estás loco,obraste perfecto.
> Quien es ese señor para romper tu distancia intima?
> 
> distancia minima defensa personal



Échale un vistazo a este video del caso slevin:

Lucky Number Slevin - Kansas City Shuffle - YouTube

Se hace pasar por un inválido, le cuenta una historia interesante, le hace mirar en la dirección incorrecta, y por último le ataca desde donde menos se lo espera. La ejecución es perfecta.

En este caso se trata de un asesinato. Pero sirve como ejemplo de que las peleas se deciden siempre en cuestión de segundos (o incluso menos). Y de que la pelea perfecta es aquella que se decide antes de que el perdedor se de cuenta de lo que está pasando. Por tanto tienes que estar siempre alerta. Y cuando detectes algún peligro tienes que anticipar lo que va a pasar. De lo contrario has perdido antes de empezar.

¿Se puede vivir así? ¿Me estaré volviendo paranoide o algo por el estilo?

Lo peor de todo es que mi comportamiento paranoide no me parece paranoide. Me parece lógico y normal y una insensatez actuar de otra manera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Nov 2017)

Se puede y se debe vivir "paranoico".

Yo siempre tengo presente una posible agresión cuando atravieso el umbral de mi casa.

Uno de los 20 aforismos del Dojo Kun de karate dice:



> Al atravesar la puerta de nuestra casa, 1 millón de enemigos nos aguardan.



Uno ha de estar relajado...pero alerta.

Además la mera actitud de alerta ya disuade a posibles atacantes.


----------



## autsaider (28 Nov 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se puede y se debe vivir "paranoico".
> 
> Yo siempre tengo presente una posible agresión cuando atravieso el umbral de mi casa.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas:

1º ¿Cuales son los otros 19?

2º La película American Assasin empieza con el protagonista en la playa de Ibiza. Acaba de pedirle matrimonio en el agua a su novia, le aplauden al salir, y están preparándole unas bebidas cuando de repente aparecen unos tipos con pinta de moros, sacan las metralletas, y se ponen a disparar a todo el mundo.

La escena te deja mal cuerpo porque esa clase de violencia es real y te puede pasar a ti. Y lo peor es que escapar cuando ocurre eso depende más del puro azar que de otra cosa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Nov 2017)

> El karate comienza y acaba con rei, saludo respetuoso.
> No existe el primer ataque en karate.
> El karate se pone de lado de la justicia, ayudándola.
> Conócete primero a ti y luego a los demás.
> ...



Los 20 preceptos de Gichin Funakoshi | Shotokan.es

Cada principio empieza con un "Hitotsu" (_Es esencial que_), para subrayar que no hay orden de importancia y que del 1 al 20 todos son igualmente importantes.


----------



## autsaider (29 Nov 2017)

¿Y qué hay de la violencia acosadora de la que no puedes evadirte? Ejemplo este video:

Alvaro Reyes Game Over | Escrache de feminazis - YouTube


----------



## keys30 (29 Nov 2017)

Las artes marciales son una puta mierda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Dic 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y qué hay de la violencia acosadora de la que no puedes evadirte? Ejemplo este video



Que alguien grabe.

Su "acoso" es tu pequeño triunfo.

Puedes (si ese es tu gusto) aprovechar para decirles 4 verdades.

Y mantener el tipo ene sa situación ya es und esafío hacia ellas.

Si ellas deciden ir a mayores...es su decisión. Luego que no lloren.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Dic 2017)

Miseria UK:







Safehaus Mini Self Defence Spray Criminal Identifier: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

la única "defensa" autorizada es "pintar" al agresor.

hay quienes estan peor que nosotros.


----------



## autsaider (10 Dic 2017)

Sentencias sacadas de un libro llamado reglas para radicales:
-"No puedes vencer el peligro si no tienes poder"
-"El poder no es lo que tienes sino lo que los demás creen que tienes"
-"La amenaza resulta más aterradora que la agresión misma: anuncia tus intenciones de antemano; tus rivales deben sentirse amenazados"
-"Búrlate de tu oponente: el ridículo es el arma más poderosa que puede salir de tu boca"
-"Actua siempre con ira y decisión"
-"Estate dispuesto a perder pero ten confianza en que vas a ganar"
-"Ten siempre un pretexto moral que justifique tu actuación"
-"Ten siempre un plan para cuando termine el conflicto"


----------



## danilovix (10 Dic 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> la única "defensa" autorizada es "pintar" al agresor.



No es tan mala idea mientras que no le dejes con ceguera permanente. Un bote pequeño de spray de pintura son 2 eurillos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2017)

Acojonante.

Una castuzilla UK tiene que pedir perdón por llevar un chaleco de protección por Londres:



> You don't need to wear a bullet-proof vest on the streets of London, do you?"
> 
> Ms Harman responded: "No of course you don't."
> 
> BBC NEWS | UK | UK Politics | Harman defends wearing stab vest



¿No?

¿Y entonces porqué la Policía lleva esos chalecos?

¿Porque no hacen falta?


----------



## elbasan (15 Dic 2017)

danilovix dijo:


> No es tan mala idea mientras que no le dejes con ceguera permanente. Un bote pequeño de spray de pintura son 2 eurillos.



Yo creo que el bote que lleves, debes haberlo probado en ti mismo, aunque sea someramente.

No vaya a ser que no haga efecto como en aquella historia contada en forocoches. Y también puede ser que no hiciera efecto porque el tío hubiera tomado alguna droga, cosa que también te puede pasar.


----------



## John Galt 007 (15 Dic 2017)

danilovix dijo:


> No es tan mala idea mientras que no le dejes con ceguera permanente. Un bote pequeño de spray de pintura son 2 eurillos.



Lo habran probado a conciencia para asegurarse que no causa molestia alguna al agresor.

Una agresion es el resultado de una injusticia social, por lo tanto el agresor siempre tiene razón si es de otra raza, religión o ideología que nosotros.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (21 Dic 2017)

Por qué el MMA NO es la mejor opción para defensa personal:







Irse al suelo es una mala opción. Puede venir una tercera persona y golpearte, y además el pavimento de la calle no es tan seguro como el de un ring deportivo. 

Pregunta seria: ¿Hay alguna forma de ser entrenado para soportar "la falta de estímulos"? Estar en un calabozo durante varios días, llegado al caso, puede ser jodido para el ciudadano actual: pasar de estar sobreestimulado a no recibir apenas estímulos. (Por eso el hecho de que Josué permanezca vivo y cuerdo es admirable...). 

Supongo que el "entrenamiento" sería tan fácil como escaparme un fin de semana solo, sin compañía humana, a la zona rural más aburrida. 

Un buen survivalista, creo yo, tiene que saber lo que es la soledad, la incomunicación, el no tener móvil o internet, el frío y el calor, etc.


----------



## Cold (21 Dic 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Por qué el MMA NO es la mejor opción para defensa personal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La única forma de entrenarte así sería alquilar una casa, vaciar un cuarto sin saber saber que hora ni día con un simple colchón en el suelo y que te encierre alguien con llave y te abra cuando quiera te den agua y lo que quieran de comer si es que quieren. 

Aun así tendrías la seguridad de que tarde o temprano el experimento se acaba, lo que no pasa cuando te lo hacen a la fuerza o sea que sería un experimento a medias. 

En el campo estás menos solo que paseando por una calle llena de gente. 

Puedes probar a estar varios días sin movil, ni internet encerrado en algún sitio pero eso solo te va a ayudar a que no te importe lo que pase en el mundo o quien quiera saber de ti. 

En peleas callejeras solo se puede perder, lo mejor es salir corriendo siempre, leyendo los libros y conociendo la historia de William E. Fairbairn se puede ver claramente. 

Por supuesto este es solo un ejemplo, pero resulta interesante saber la vida de alguien que dicen que sobrevivio a muchas luchas callejeras el Shanghai de los años 20 y 30's.

Un golpe mal dado te deja fuera de combate o muerto por mucho que te sepas defender, como lo que paso hace poco con lo de los tirantes. 

Núnca se sabe quien ni cuantos pueden ser sus amigos he ir en su ayuda ni de que modo.

La mejor forma de salvarse es tener perfil bajo pero no demasiado, no discutir ni intentar convencer, no señalarse a si mismo como un objetivo, evitar zonas que puedan ser una ratonera o fuente de problemas y un poco de sentido común.

Yo una vez me salvé de un robo lanzándome corriendo hacia dos que me venían de frente y haciendo como que conocía a uno, saludándolo y llendome como que tenía prisa.

Se quedaron tan de fuera de onda, que cuando quisieron pensar o recordar quien era o que me pasaba en mi cabeza, ya estaba lejos de allí.

Me funcionó aquella vez, no significa que pueda valerme otras.


----------



## autsaider (23 Dic 2017)

Yo antes creía lo que se dice aquí: evitar el combate, mantener las distancias, etc.

En el jeet kune do afirman justo lo contrario: que la mejor defensa es el ataque y que directamente hay que acercarse al oponente.

¿Opiniones?


----------



## Lake (23 Dic 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Yo antes creía lo que se dice aquí: evitar el combate, mantener las distancias, etc.
> 
> En el jeet kune do afirman justo lo contrario: que la mejor defensa es el ataque y que directamente hay que acercarse al oponente.
> 
> ¿Opiniones?



Quiza lo optimo es una buena transición defensa-ataque o viceversa...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Yo antes creía lo que se dice aquí: evitar el combate, mantener las distancias, etc.
> 
> En el jeet kune do afirman justo lo contrario: que la mejor defensa es el ataque y que directamente hay que acercarse al oponente.
> 
> ¿Opiniones?



Si consigues huir, has ganado.

Si consigues intimidar al atacante, has ganado.

La autodefensa no es combate deportivo, donde "ganas" o "pierdes" por puntos o pierdes por falta de decisión.

La autodefensa es -ante todo- seguir con tu vida con la menor interferencia posible.


----------



## Edmond (23 Dic 2017)

¿Has pensado en sintetizar todos tus hilos en un solo texto y difundirlos en PDF?


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (28 Dic 2017)

Spoiler






Cold dijo:


> La única forma de entrenarte así sería alquilar una casa, vaciar un cuarto sin saber saber que hora ni día con un simple colchón en el suelo y que te encierre alguien con llave y te abra cuando quiera te den agua y lo que quieran de comer si es que quieren.
> 
> Aun así tendrías la seguridad de que tarde o temprano el experimento se acaba, lo que no pasa cuando te lo hacen a la fuerza o sea que sería un experimento a medias.
> 
> ...







Gracias, pero yo me refería a un calabozo de una comandancia de la GC... o prisión, si llegara el caso. En general, cómo estar mentalmente preparado para la falta de estímulos que supondría la privación de libertad.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 14:02 ----------

Añado. ¿Qué tal son estos productos de limpieza?







Son menos comprometedores que un spray convencional. No sé si son irritantes, lo que sí que sé es que el chorro es rápido, fuerte y tiene un alcance más o menos aceptable.


----------



## Cold (28 Dic 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> [
> 
> Gracias, pero yo me refería a un calabozo de una comandancia de la GC... o prisión, si llegara el caso. En general, cómo estar mentalmente preparado para la falta de estímulos que supondría la privación de libertad.



Yo he pasado por los dos y te puedo decir que eso depende de como seas, en los calabozos se lleva peor porque no sabes que te espera, te quitan todo lo que llevas, excepto camisa y pantalones, hasta los cordones de los zapatos y por supuesto reloj. O sea que no sabes ni que hora es ni cuanto tardarás en salir de ahí y que pasará después, sales medio zombie y con un aspecto lamentable y bien te dejan libre o te vas de vacaciones.

Las prisiones en España son muy buenas (tampoco he estado en otras ni pienso repetir), al menos yo lo he pasado bastante peor en la calle ,al entrar a internados privados o en la instrucción como militar que en la prisión. Te dedicas a leer, estudiar, a hacer deporte y a las dos semanas ya tienes más amigos que en la calle y te lo tomas como unas vacaciones. 

Haces una rutina y ya está, todo se acaba. Si eres un gilipollas, estas mal del coco, un drogata, un chulo, un bocazas o una persona con gustos "raros" pues probablemente lo pasaras mal.

De todas formas sigo sin entender por qué te puede interesar prepárate para algo así.

Cualquier plan que hagas siempre sale al revés, ya deberías saberlo. 

Lo suyo es tener planes A,B,C y a ser posible D.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (28 Dic 2017)

Cold dijo:


> *De todas formas sigo sin entender por qué te puede interesar prepárate para algo así.
> *



Porque hace poco estuve en el calabozo. (Los detalles sólo los saben dos foreros de confianza...).

Como bien dices, te quitan hasta los cordones, no sabes qué pasará y la celda es de lo más simple. Lo pasé mal estando sólo una hora, imagínate si estoy todo el día. ¿Es diferente un calabozo de la cárcel en sí?

El abogado ha dicho que ni de coña entraré en prisión, pero ya tengo antecedentes penales: es la primera vez que me planteo que eso de entrar en prisión es algo probable y real. Ahora lo tengo presente, cuando hace un par de semanas ni me lo habría planteado.

La verdad es que leer tu experiencia me ha tranquilizado.

Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Son menos comprometedores que un spray convenciona



No, al revés.

Está usted usando un producto NO AUTORIZADO para defensa.

Puede ser como si echa salfumán en la cara a alguien: Usted pasa a ser el agresor.

Es mejor usar el producto autorizado: CS u OC, que es efectivo pero de efecto reversible.


----------



## Cold (29 Dic 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Porque hace poco estuve en el calabozo. (Los detalles sólo los saben dos foreros de confianza...).
> 
> Como bien dices, te quitan hasta los cordones, no sabes qué pasará y la celda es de lo más simple. Lo pasé mal estando sólo una hora, imagínate si estoy todo el día. ¿Es diferente un calabozo de la cárcel en sí?
> 
> ...



Es muy diferente, lo malo que te puede pasar en el calabozo es que entres un Viernes y te tengas que tirar hasta el Lunes esperando en una habitación con una luz cuatro paredes y una cama, nada más.

Hay gente que dice que comentaba que prefería una semana en la cárcel a 2 días en calabozo y la verdad es que algo de razón tienen.

Estar 48 horas así con horas que parecen días y aislado del mundo se hace pesado de llevar. En lo otro estas rodeado de gente, en las celdas la mayoría tienen TV (si la compran o alquilan), están dos personas, puedes comprar comida, tienes gimnasio un patio, ves el cielo y cada uno hace su vida.

Lo malo es que te toque un tarado en la celda, que estás lejos de la familia y la comida que se hecha de menos, pero por otro lado te aparece un sentimiento de esperanza que te anima a hacer planes para cuando salgas y te enseña a apreciar lo que tienes.

Yo tenía un truco para estar solo sin compañero en la celda el máximo tiempo posible cuando me metían a alguien y era alquilar mi TV a otros y no dirigirles la palabra, ni musica ni nada, me entretenía leyendo libros y durmiendo, a los tres días ya estaban medio locos del aburrimiento solicitando cambio de celda y yo podía seguir viviendo solo tranquilo.

También ayuda que no fumes (el 80% lo hace) y pidas al médico o al asistente social que en la medida de lo posible no te metan a nadie que fume porque te afecta mucho, así que la gente que te meterán sino hay espacio en otro lado sera de lo más normal y no un yonqui o alguien muy marrano que los hay.

La verdad que mucha gente de la que te encuentras es de lo más normal, pero que han cometido algún fallo, y si es la primera vez te meterán en un sitio tranquilo con gente que la mujer le ha denunciado, con el que pillan de fiesta conduciendo cargado hasta las trancas, con el que quería sacarse unas pelas extra y pillaron con algún paquete de droga, el que salio de fiesta se metio en una pelea y tal, alguno en espera de juicio, etc...

Claro que hay módulos y módulos, también hay otros sitios donde meten a lo "mejorcito" de cada casa y la vida se puede volver bastante difícil.

Muchos de los que te encuentras jamas imaginarían que podrían acabar allí, la verdad es que la gente no sabe lo fácil que te puede cambiar la vida sin esperarlo, levantándote en tu casa un día y de la noche a la mañana encontrarte paseando por el patio de una prisión.

Me alegra haberte tranquilizado, espero que todo te vaya bien.


----------



## Yakuza (29 Dic 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Por qué el MMA NO es la mejor opción para defensa personal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No haga usted mucho caso a los del Krav, porque un tío de Mma en el.suelo te va a poner a dormir o partirte un codo en menos de 5 segundos, hay que tratar de no llegar al suelo es cierto, pero hay que estar preparado para pelear en el ya que en la calle y más contra alguien de mma judo lucha jj vas a acabar en el suelo en menos de lo que tardas en parpadear. 

En lo que son buenos algunas escuelas de krav maga es el aspecto táctico y en recrear situaciones más o menos reales, pero en ningún caso alguien que solo haga krav maga comercial esta listo para enfrentarse técnicamente con un boxeador, mma, lucha, etc


----------



## Cormac (29 Dic 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Porque hace poco estuve en el calabozo. (Los detalles sólo los saben dos foreros de confianza...).
> 
> Como bien dices, te quitan hasta los cordones, no sabes qué pasará y la celda es de lo más simple. Lo pasé mal estando sólo una hora, imagínate si estoy todo el día. ¿Es diferente un calabozo de la cárcel en sí?
> 
> ...



Yo también estuve en un calabozo. Unas 20 horas. Es una puta mierda. Si sólo estuviste 1 hora te libraste de la mierda comida. Se la di a dos drogadictos que estaban allí detenidos. En mi caso fue.una denuncia falsa de unos vecinos que llamaron a unos amigos suyos policías. Fue un intento de estafa que.me quisieron hacer.
Lo jodido es que no estaba en un bar o en ningún sitio, sino en lo que se supone la seguridad de mi hogar.
En fin, que asco de país. Sino tuviera tantos años ya cotizados y piso pagado me largaría de aquí.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 21:39 ----------




Cold dijo:


> Es muy diferente, lo malo que te puede pasar en el calabozo es que entres un Viernes y te tengas que tirar hasta el Lunes esperando en una habitación con una luz cuatro paredes y una cama, nada más.
> 
> Hay gente que dice que comentaba que prefería una semana en la cárcel a 2 días en calabozo y la verdad es que algo de razón tienen.
> 
> ...



Yo entré un viernes y de madrugada. Hay juez de guardia. Iba acojonado porque había muchos detenidos ese día y cabía la posibilidad de que el juez no recibiese mas gente y tuviera que quedarme otra noche allí.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Dic 2017)

> Lo jodido es que no estaba en un bar o en ningún sitio, sino en lo que se supone la seguridad de mi hogar.



No debió usted haber abierto la puerta de casa.

No se abre la puerta a ningún desconocido, y eso incluye a policías sin orden judicial.

Si vienen a "hablar" o a "buscarte" sin orden judicial, les dices a través de la puerta cerrada que muchas gracias, que ya irás cuando te citen por correo y que pase usted un buen día, Sr. Agente...sin abrir la puerta


----------



## Cormac (30 Dic 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No debió usted haber abierto la puerta de casa.
> 
> No se abre la puerta a ningún desconocido, y eso incluye a policías sin orden judicial.
> 
> Si vienen a "hablar" o a "buscarte" sin orden judicial, les dices a través de la puerta cerrada que muchas gracias, que ya irás cuando te citen por correo y que pase usted un buen día, Sr. Agente...sin abrir la puerta



Según tengo entendido puedo prohibirles que registren e incluso pongan un pie en mi casa, pero sí tengo la obligación de salir.
¿Me lo puede confirmar o negar alguien?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 Dic 2017)

Cold dijo:


> Yo he pasado por los dos y te puedo decir que eso depende de como seas, en los calabozos se lleva peor porque no sabes que te espera, te quitan todo lo que llevas, excepto camisa y pantalones, hasta los cordones de los zapatos y por supuesto reloj. O sea que no sabes ni que hora es ni cuanto tardarás en salir de ahí y que pasará después, sales medio zombie y con un aspecto lamentable y bien te dejan libre o te vas de vacaciones.
> 
> Las prisiones en España son muy buenas (tampoco he estado en otras ni pienso repetir), al menos yo lo he pasado bastante peor en la calle ,al entrar a internados privados o en la instrucción como militar que en la prisión. Te dedicas a leer, estudiar, a hacer deporte y a las dos semanas ya tienes más amigos que en la calle y te lo tomas como unas vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo mismo que ese forero.

Lo suscribo por completo.

Algo que aprendí desde ese momento es que, si soy citado en un Juzgado, acudo con unos 150 euros en billetes pequeños, un reloj ''de los chinos'' y zapatos que no tengan cordones.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (31 Dic 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No debió usted haber abierto la puerta de casa.
> 
> No se abre la puerta a ningún desconocido, y eso incluye a policías sin orden judicial.
> 
> Si vienen a "hablar" o a "buscarte" sin orden judicial, les dices a través de la puerta cerrada que muchas gracias, que ya irás cuando te citen por correo y que pase usted un buen día, Sr. Agente...sin abrir la puerta



BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-1992-4252
En el artículo 20 viene que tenía la obligación de identificarme.
Es lo que hice. Lo siguiente fue a un miembro de la UIP abalanzandose sobre mí y gritandome al suelo.
En el atestado nada de eso, por supuesto. Suerte que tuve que no se inventaron que los agredí.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2018)

En su casa no hay obligación alguna de identificarse.

Salvo delito flagrante la casa de uno es su castillo. Incluso en eXpaña.

Uno no tiene ni que atender a policías que le toquen a uno el timbre, si lo hace es por cortesía, no por otra cosa. Por supuesto que a puerta cerrada.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2018)

Lo fundamental es el tiempo de reacción. Lo principal de los sprays y linternas es poder sacarlos deprisa. Si tardas más de un segundo o dos en sacarlos entonces no sirven. Y para sacarlos deprisa tienen que estar en un sitio ancho. Por ejemplo un bolsillo con entrada ancha te permite meter la mano y sacar el spray casi en un solo movimiento. Un bolsillo estrecho no.

Me compré la bandolera que recomendabas y los sprays están casi encajados cuando los guardas ahí. ¿Como haces tú para sacarlos rápido de un sitio donde no te entra la mano (y los dedos solo con dificultades)?

PD: Yo ya estoy pensando que a partir de ahora solo voy a comprarme pantalones con entrada de bolsillo ancha.


----------



## Cormac (6 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En su casa no hay obligación alguna de identificarse.
> 
> Salvo delito flagrante la casa de uno es su castillo. Incluso en eXpaña.
> 
> Uno no tiene ni que atender a policías que le toquen a uno el timbre, si lo hace es por cortesía, no por otra cosa. Por supuesto que a puerta cerrada.



Por lo que leo en el artículo que he puesto en mi anterior mensaje, tienes que salir e identificarte. Otra cosa es que los dejes poner un pie en tu casa. Que tu casa no es una embajada leches.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (8 Ene 2018)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=21063965&postcount=49

El fútbol desarrolla la resistencia anaeróbica y la explosividad. Un corredor de running es incapaz de correr 200 metros a toda hostia: la musculatura involuntaria de su sistema circulatorio no está adaptada para ello. 

Opino que el fútbol, baloncesto o tenis no son la panacea para defensa personal pero son 100.000 veces mejor que los deportes de resistencia puramente aeróbica. ¿Qué criminal va a perseguir a trote lento?

Amén de que yo he visto a futbolistas amateur pegar unas patadas que serían la envidia de muchos kickboxers.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2018)

No sé si alguien ha caído, pero otra buena posibilidad de arma de defensa son una botas de seguridad con punta de acero...algunos son tan buenas y bien fabricadas que parecen zapatos italianos...las hay en forma de bota, zapato e incluso bambas deportivas...por mi profesión, TSPRL, las llevo siempre puestas en visitas de obras, investigación accidentes, evaluaciones etc.., y a pesar de poder ser incomodas al principio, te acostumbras....incluso las he llevado de civil, para dar un paseo, ir a cenar, ó a la discoteca cuando era joven y 0 problemas...ni la policía, ni guardias ni nadie me ha puesto pegas sobre si donde va Hustec y eso ya que puedes decir que vienes de trabajar y punto...es una buena opción para meterle a alguien una patada y huir...de hecho a veces me las pongo expresamente cuando salgo a pasear...eso sí, limpias y embetunadas, que no se noten lo que son...saludos...8:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ene 2018)

Iba hablando por teléfono

Ertzaintza cree que 'Urren' falleció al golpearse sobre el asfalto tras recibir una patada en la cabeza. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Por eso lo escogieron para asaltarle, porque parecía una víctima.

Ya les he dicho que mi SOP es jamás usar el puto móvil en la calle

En la calle hay que estar alerta y a la defensiva, y que se note, y que parezca que no merece la pena asaltarnos porque podemos defendernos contundentemente


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Ene 2018)

Muerta por ir "cómoda" por el asfalto:







Con lo fácil que es andar por el campo y no por el puto asfalto.

En sitios así yo jamás voy por asfalto.

Como llevo botín táctico como si me tengo que meter en un palmo de barro, pero nunca jamás compartiendo asfalto con vehículos a motor.

La joven hallada muerta en la cuneta de la M-117 fue atropellada por un camión que huyó tras el accidente


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (29 Ene 2018)

Algunos humildes consejos...

- Cuidado con atragantarse: hay que engullir trozos de comida moderados y bien masticados. No vale la pena perder la vida por arrear un bocado más grande de la cuenta y con prisas. Parece una nimiedad pero no lo es: hay gente que ha muerto por un alimento obstruido en las vías respiratorias. 

- No masturbarse con pornografía, es malísimo. Provoca desde impotencia a edades tempranísimas hasta taras mentales que aún están por ver. Abandonar el porno no te garantiza salud, pero consumirlo sí que te garantiza una falta de salud.

- Antes de comprar algo, hay que pensar si es necesario. Fuera el: "Como estoy aburrido o deprimido, me compro esto". En mi caso hace bastantes meses que no me compro un libro: los libros pueden ser útiles, pero 100 veces más útil es invertir en alimentación sana o equipo de supervivencia (por poner dos ejemplos).

- Hay que estar adaptado a la vida fuera de esta sociedad sobreestimulada. ¿Puedes estar con alguien en el campo y no dar el coñazo al cabo del poco rato con el: "Volvamos ya"? ¿Eres capaz de estar un día entero sin móvil? Ser capaz de disfrutar de los pequeños detalles de la vida te será crucial: tanto si hay una catástrofe y tienes que retirarte al campo, como si entras en prisión.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Feb 2018)

He conocido casas de Opusianos sin TV 

Me parece una práctica excelente


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Feb 2018)

Ay, chortina con cascos de madrugada...what can go wrong?

Sucesos: Bilbao. CUENTO MORAL: Magrebí asalta jovencita 18 años con cascos a las 7:30 mañana. Whiteknight auyenta a magrebí


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2018)

> mientras practicaba deporte, un grupo de chicos jóvenes comenzó a gritarle comentarios obscenos y a llamarle por el nombre que llevaba rotulado en la camiseta.
> 
> Posteriormente, mientras la joven iba de vuelta, pasó por el mismo lugar y el mismo grupo volvió a gritarle frases sexistas y ofensivas,



La acosan y vuelve al mismo sitio, donde estan los mismos que la acosaron antes.

Un gato o un perro callejero son más listos.

Un menor manosea a una chica mientras practicaba 'running' por el paseo marítimo de València


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Feb 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La acosan y vuelve al mismo sitio, donde estan los mismos que la acosaron antes.
> 
> Un gato o un perro callejero son más listos.
> 
> Un menor manosea a una chica mientras practicaba 'running' por el paseo marítimo de València



¿Que dice su vieja judia sobre su permisividad con los cafres? nada bueno, espero.


----------



## Periplo (26 Feb 2018)

La "acosadas" vuelven atraídas por el acoso porque les da sentido a su vida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Feb 2018)

iNTERESANTE "CASO PRÁCTICO":

¿Salva hubiera matado a Ayn Randiano? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Mar 2018)

Pregunta seria: ¿es normal que tu radar se active al pasar cerca de gente así por la calle aunque éstos no hagan nada?







La gente que te dice que no hay que juzgar por la apariencia física, son los mismos que no irían a una entrevista de trabajo con el pelo tintado de verde ni contratarían a un abogado que recibe a sus cliente en pijama.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Mar 2018)

Concepto básico.

Uno ha de ir por la calle como si fuera un GUARDAESPALDAS. Un guardaespaldas...de uno mismo.

Un Guardaespaldas no se distrae en la calle. Su trabajo es estar siempre atento y detectar posibles problemas desde lejos.

Esa es la actitud.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Mar 2018)

Lo que os espera si os agreden:







Hay 8 testigos viendo la gresión, nadie interviene...como es lógico

Nueva agresión de dos MOROS en el centro de Bilbao


----------



## Malacitano12 (19 Mar 2018)

¿Spray de OC o de CS?

Yo tengo el miedo, Aynrandiano, de ir a algún sitio con detector de metales, ya sea al tren o a un edificio público, y llevar todo eso en los bolsillos... porque lo mejor que me puede pasar es que me lo confisquen todo.

Ya me ha pasado con la linterna táctica, y por suerte pese a caras de extrañeza no me ha pasado nada ni me la han quitado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Mar 2018)

Aerosol para exteriores y días no ventosos.

Chorro para interiores.

OC en principio mejor que CS, pero es más importante la distinción chorro/aerosol.

Yo para evitar líos lo dejo todo en el coche si voy a ir a un edificio público, aunque he dejado "impedimenta" a securetas y PGCs y nunca he tenido ningún problema.


----------



## Malacitano12 (19 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Aerosol para exteriores y días no ventosos.
> 
> Chorro para interiores.
> 
> ...



¿La linterna también la has dejado en el coche o has ido con ella?

Je, piensa que como pase algo en el edificio público, serás como Batman cuando está como Bruce Wayne y no tiene acceso a su traje. :XX:


----------



## Victor Chanov (20 Mar 2018)

Malacitano12 dijo:


> ¿La linterna también la has dejado en el coche o has ido con ella?
> 
> Je, piensa que como pase algo en el edificio público, serás como Batman cuando está como Bruce Wayne y no tiene acceso a su traje. :XX:



Tu hazle la pelota a Aynrandiano, se nota que los 2 tenéis algo en común: anti-franquistas y anti-VOX


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Mar 2018)

> le recriminó por quedarse mirando



Mira que tengo dicho que ante líos de irracionales lo mejor es largarse ASAP:

Muere un joven de 27 años tras una agresión en la fiesta de la primavera de Manilva.


----------



## Dalas (27 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mira que tengo dicho que ante líos de irracionales lo mejor es largarse ASAP:
> 
> Muere un joven de 27 años tras una agresión en la fiesta de la primavera de Manilva.



Y si ves que alguien peligra llamar a la policía como buen ciudadano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Abr 2018)

Sí, pero de lejos y en sitio seguro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Abr 2018)

Una se queja de que el mundo no es 100% seguro:

"Nos ocurre a todas, ahora lo vivimos en común. No estamos solas": Irene Montero también tiene miedo. ¿Pero de quién?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2018)

Caso práctico:

Mad Max: CÓMO HACER QUE TE ASALTEN: Análisis de la larga cadena de ERRORES TÁCTICOS del actor agredido por 2 magrebís en Bilbao


----------



## Mineroblanco (11 May 2018)

Por desgracia, matar a una persona es relativamente fácil. Basta con un solo navajazo o un solo disparo para matar a una persona. Sin embargo, la tasa de asesinatos en España es baja, en Méjico, Venezuela o Colombia es muchísimo mayor, y en otros muchos países.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (13 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Una se queja de que el mundo no es 100% seguro:
> 
> "Nos ocurre a todas, ahora lo vivimos en común. No estamos solas": Irene Montero también tiene miedo. ¿Pero de quién?



La mente masculina se basa en hechos mientras que la femenina se basa en sentimientos. Por eso creo que la mentalidad masculina es más práctica y más apta para la supervivencia.

La podemita tiene razón pero olvida algo: yo también tengo derecho a ir a Detroit con un Rolex de 300€ sin que me atraquen, PERO LAS COSAS SON COMO SON.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 May 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> La mente masculina se basa en hechos mientras que la femenina se basa en sentimientos



Por eso insisten tanto en que se "sintieron" "violada", "agredidas", "excluidas", "intimidadas" o lo que sea.

Su sentimiento pretenden que tenga valor de hecho.

Por eso quieren cargar a la Manada con haber "intimidado" a la "violada" AÚN SIN HABER HECHO NADA QUE INTIMIDE, ya que la "violada" se "sintió" intimidada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 May 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Por desgracia, matar a una persona es relativamente fácil. Basta con un solo navajazo o un solo disparo para matar a una persona. Sin embargo, la tasa de asesinatos en España es baja, en Méjico, Venezuela o Colombia es muchísimo mayor, y en otros muchos países.



No crea.

La inmensa mayoría de los balaseados/acuchillados sobreviven.

El ser humano es un chasis bastante resistente.


----------



## silverdaemon (27 May 2018)

Aynrandiano, te hago esta pregunta aqui dado que aun no has creado el hilo que hace tiempo se te sugirió por algun forero sobre como organizas tus inversiones, dado que todo buen proceso de Survivalismo incluye protección del capital.
Sabemos porque asi lo has contado que tienes una cuenta en uno de los Bancos Cantonales de Suiza. Pero se me ocurre preguntarte ¿No hubiera sido mejor idea invertir en comprar un piso en Suiza y Alquilarlo? de esa manera ganas dinero en CHF y al menos si algun dia tienes que exiliarte al pais en cuanto se vaya el inquilino dejas el hotel y tienes tu propio apartamento...

¿O hay algun otro pais que consideras idoneo para el refugio del survivalista que ha de huir de España?


----------



## silverdaemon (28 May 2018)

le doy mis dies, up


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (28 May 2018)

Hace aproximadamente un año yo volvía a casa en bicicleta. En la Av. Barón de Carcer hubo una trifulca entre negros y gitanos, con policía incluída. 

Acelero para ver lo que sucede con más detalle, y en eso atropello a una gitana que cayó de culo y pegó un grito. A su lado había dos gitanos en tirantes que estaban bien musculados. Protestaron pero no me hicieron nada. La gitana sí que sacó la zapatilla y me pegó en la cara, pero los gitanos no me hicieron nada e incluso a los 5 segundos se olvidaron del percance y miraron para otro lado.

Hay un factor con el que a veces se cuenta (como en mi caso) pero otras veces no: LA SUERTE.

Puedes estar metido en una situación aparentemente jodida pero que al final no suceda nada. Puedes ir al sitio más aparentemente tranquilo del mundo y tener la mala suerte de tener un percance.

Puedes ir a un colegio con gente maja que no te harán nada, puedes ir a un colegio donde te harán bullying y te putearán.

El azar también juega un papel.

De todas formas no siempre se puede contar con la suerte. A mi no me ha sucedido nada grave pero eso no impide que me adelante a los acontecimientos y empiece a prepararme. Estos hilos me inspiran.

En consonancia con lo que estoy diciendo:

¿A Que Esperas Para Aprender Defensa Personal? ¿A Que Te Ostien? - YouTube


----------



## atika (28 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Cate y huela CRÍTICAMENTE lo que le sirvan para beber/comer*
> 
> No de por supuesto que lo que le sirvan para beber/comer no va a matarle:
> 
> ...




Hola Ayn Randiano2:
Por fortuna no soy yo pero creo que indirectamente has contribuido a SALVARME LA VIDA.
Estaba este finde por ahí cuando pedimos unos vermouth un grupo de amigos, cuando lo pruebo, huelo un poco y le doy un mini sorbo como regocijandome en lo que bebo, dicho sorbo tiene la finalidad de saber si está bueno lo que estoy bebiendo.
De repente me ve una amiga y dice ¿haces eso por el cuñao de perenganita verdad? Vaya palo. Yo no tenía ni idea y le pregunto. Dice: si, lo del sorbo por lo que le pasó. ¿Qué le pasó? Que en un restaurante pidieron el típico chupito de postcomida se lo bebieron de golpe empezaron a sangrar y estan en la uvi y a ver si salen : 
...Todos tristes...
Ah, no lo sabía... Fin de la historia.
Lo que no conté: Es que una vez un "chalado" de internet me metió en la cabeza que tenía que oler y catar criticamente todo lo que probase. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Y tanto se me metió en la cabeza que ya lo hago sin darme cuenta. Hace 1 mes pedí un pacharán y sin probarlo le dije al camarero esto no es pacharán... que si, que no...meto el dedo y lo chupo, sabía a ostias era vodka negro. Viene el jefe de sala, lo prueba y casi lo escupe. Disculpe señor atika... :.
Muchas muchas muchas gracias.
He implementado muchas medidas básicas de seguridad de las que marca este hilo y creo que me va de lujo.
Un afectuoso abrazo. Hace unos años el de la UVI podría haber sido yo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 May 2018)

Más sencillo con una RescueTool

3 héroes salvan en Bilbao a camionero de morir calcinado

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 01:58 ----------




silverdaemon dijo:


> ¿No hubiera sido mejor idea invertir en comprar un piso en Suiza y Alquilarlo? de esa manera ganas dinero en CHF y al menos si algun dia tienes que exiliarte al pais en cuanto se vaya el inquilino dejas el hotel y tienes tu propio apartamento...
> 
> ¿O hay algun otro pais que consideras idoneo para el refugio del survivalista que ha de huir de España?



Pues no es mala idea.

Pero yo veo un lío lo de hacer de casero en Suiza desde expaña, prefiero tener el dinerito en el ZKB.

A mi juicio tener dinero en Suiza implica poder ir a cualquier país civilizado del mundo, no necesariamente a Suiza.

Jamás he pensado a qué país emigraría.

Quizás a...China. Allí podría trabajar como profesor de español mienras arreglo los papeles de mi profesión.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (11 Jun 2018)

Sobre uno de los consejos de Jeff Cooper. Un par de ejemplos reales.







Miguel Ángel Blanco NO se resistió. Y todos sabemos cómo acabó. 







Amparo Olivares SÍ se resistió. 

Una botánica de 27 años desarmada VS Un loco de casi 2 metros con un cuchillo de pesca.

Amparo dejó bien claro que no se iría con el loco (el cual ya había violado y rajado la vagina a otra chica...). A base de mordiscos y meter los dedos en los ojos, le hizo huir. Le han quedado algunas secuelas en los dedos pero sigue viva y hace una vida normal. Es para hacernos reflexionar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jun 2018)

> Amparo dejó bien claro que no se iría con el loco



Nunca hay que dejarse secuestrar.

Eso es un axioma de defensa personal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2018)

"La policía no puede garantizar su seguridad"


----------



## Cormac (14 Jun 2018)

Aprended betillas!

Detenido un vecino de Garrapinillos con un lanzagranadas y un arsenal de armas | Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jun 2018)

Reclaman "seguridad" solas, de noche y...borrachas:

Sociedad: Nuevo logro de IMBECILIDAD COLECTIVA. Slogan coreado en protestas contra Manada: "BORRACHA Y SOLA, QUIERO VOLVER A CASA"


----------



## autsaider (6 Jul 2018)

Estoy viendo ahora mismo el documental Farmlands que va sobre Sudáfrica. Dice que los negros queman las escuelas, que el gobierno lo roba todo, que el presidente se pone a cantar en público que hay que matar a los blancos, que por ley no puede haber más de un 8% de trabajadores blancos...

Hasta aquí no cuenta nada que no supieramos. Pero un aspecto que me ha resultado curioso es el de la defensa personal. Allí la violencia es total. Y la policía no te protege. Y además el gobierno ha creado leyes para que sea ultra difícil conseguir armas.

Lo que hace la gente es comprar pistolas de paintball. De hecho en el documental sale una empresa que está haciendo su agosto vendiendo eso.

¿Qué opináis sobre el uso de pistolas de paintball como defensa personal?

---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 03:16 ----------

Ya he terminado de ver el documental.

Dice que hay al menos 200.000 blancos sudafricanos preparándose para un escenario de colapso y lucha armada que ellos consideran inevitable. Los tipos almacenan comida deshidratada para varios años, instalan cultivos hidropónicos en sus camionetas, se preparan para luchar y escapar... Prepping a tope.

Si creen que es inevitable el colapso y la guerra civil ¿por qué no se largan del país? Porque no pueden. Para emigrar necesitan o bien dinero a lo grande o bien que una empresa extranjera les contrate. Y el hombre común no tiene forma de conseguir ninguna de las dos cosas.

Así que tienen que quedarse en Sudáfrica sabiendo lo que está pasando y lo que va a pasar. Que horror.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jul 2018)

Muerto por no saber que uno no se baja del coche si hay lío:

Gitanos matan a puñaladas a un chico en Madrid y huyen en su furgoneta


----------



## autsaider (2 Ago 2018)

Hoy he disfrutado de la multiculturalidad. Os cuento:

Un moronegro, con unas pintas que todo el mundo se asustaba al verlo, ha salido de una esquina, se ha pegado a mi y me ha insistido que le diera dinero. Le he dicho que no llevaba pero no había manera de que me dejara en paz. He sacado el spray de pimienta y se ha largado.

Mi primer encuentro con los beneficios de la multiculturalidad solo me ha dado un susto. Y lo que me asusta es saber que esto va a ir a más. Que dentro de no mucho escenas como la que he vivido hoy serán la norma.

Y por supuesto la próxima vez que el moronegro quiera amedrentar a alguien llevará un spray consigo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2018)

Deberias haber salido corriendo segun veias que el "preocupante"se te acercaba.

En serio te lo digo. Mejora correr que sacar el spray.


----------



## autsaider (2 Ago 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Deberias haber salido corriendo segun veias que el "preocupante"se te acercaba.
> 
> En serio te lo digo. Mejora correr que sacar el spray.



Es la primera vez que me pasa. Y no hay sustituto del aprendizaje que obtienes de la experiencia real. Luego al volver tuve tiempo de analizar y pensar.

Si huelen miedo o simple indecisión estás perdido porque asumen que eres débil. Y ese es justo el mensaje que transmití.

Tenía que haber sacado el spray nada más verlo. Y haberme puesto en guardia nada más ver que se acercaba a mi.

PD: No entiendo tu consejo. Si corres te puede alcanzar. Y aunque no te alcance él asume que eres débil y la próxima vez que te vea ya sabe que eres presa.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (3 Ago 2018)

Tico dijo:


> PD: No entiendo tu consejo. Si corres te puede alcanzar. Y aunque no te alcance él asume que eres débil y la próxima vez que te vea ya sabe que eres presa.



Aparte, la calle no es una pista olímpica de 100 metros lisos: hay obstáculos, sean vehículos, peatones o bicicletas con conductores incívicos. 

Huir de un tipo que no volverás a ver nunca está bien. Huir de un tipo que te volverás a encontrar (un compañero de clase, un vecino del barrio, etc) es una mala idea, es eludir el problema y efectivamente, como bien dices, es mostrar debilidad.


----------



## autsaider (3 Ago 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Aparte, la calle no es una pista olímpica de 100 metros lisos: hay obstáculos, sean vehículos, peatones o bicicletas con conductores incívicos.
> 
> Huir de un tipo que no volverás a ver nunca está bien. Huir de un tipo que te volverás a encontrar (un compañero de clase, un vecino del barrio, etc) es una mala idea, es eludir el problema y efectivamente, como bien dices, es mostrar debilidad.



Estaba leyendo que 4 tios se meten en la casa de un poli. El poli coge su pistola e hiere a dos. Le piden 5 años de cárcel por cada uno de ellos.

Y estaba pensando que en España tienes que aprender a defenderte y además tienes que aprender a hacerlo de manera que no se entere la ley.

¿Cómo rechazamos al agresor sin que se entere la ley? El randiano dice que no salgas de noche, que duermas con puerta blindada, y que tomes toda clase de medidas de manera que nunca tengas necesidad de tener que defenderte.

¿Sabe el randiano que hay 100.000 moronegros esperando a entrar? (y más que van a venir) Dentro de poco evitar el encuentro con los agresores no va a ser posible. Te vas a tener que defender si o si. Defendernos es algo que más o menos ya sabemos. Lo que no sabemos es hacerlo sin que se entere la ley.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ago 2018)

Son todo probabilidades, Tico.

Con mis precauciones uno hace más improbable ser asaltado, no imposible...


----------



## autsaider (6 Ago 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Son todo probabilidades, Tico.
> 
> Con mis precauciones uno hace más improbable ser asaltado, no imposible...



¿Y qué harás cuando te toque ser asaltado? Porque no siempre es posible huir y no siempre es posible evitar el conflicto. Y en España con cada año que pasa las probabilidades en nuestra contra aumentan.

Tienes que plantearte esto: que tienes que aprender a defenderte y además hacerlo sin que las leyes dementes que tenemos caigan sobre ti. ¿Ideas?


----------



## pepero200 (6 Ago 2018)

Lo mejor es hacerse el muerto


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Ago 2018)

yo siempre llevo el ak 47 colgado del cuello. mano de santo.


----------



## pepero200 (7 Ago 2018)

pepero200 dijo:


> Lo mejor es hacerse el muerto



Oye, que no lo he dicho de cachondeo.

Hace muchos años (serían finales de los 80) un amiguete que vivía en Madrid me contó que en una de las calles de al lado de la Gran Vía donde había entonces muchas putillas y eso, pues que paseando por esa zona (iba solo, a saber donde iría er cabrón ), era ya de noche aunque no muy tarde empezó a oir mucho jaleo como vocerío y gritos y que de repente se vió envuelto entre una maraña de gente por un lado y por otro, dando hostias todo cristo, putas, chulos, travestis, en fin, gente de todo tipo y que él sin verlo ni comerlo se vió envuelto en todo esa algarabía y que para que no le hicieran nada por si le confundían con "alguien del otro bando"...pues que se tiró al suelo y se hizo el muerto :XX::XX::XX::XX: y nada, todo cristo soltando guantazos, vamos, una pelea de la hostia, pero él aguantó hasta que ya notó que el entorno era seguro, se levantó y se fué. 

Como anécdota está bien, aunque hoy día no sé yo si sería buena idea


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ago 2018)

Mad Max: Concejal IU asesinado en Asturias estaría vivo si hubiese leído mis hilos: Hay que DESCONFIAR de BLOQUEOS DE CARRETERA


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Sep 2018)

pepero200 dijo:


> Oye, que no lo he dicho de cachondeo.
> 
> Hace muchos años (serían finales de los 80) un amiguete que vivía en Madrid me contó que en una de las calles de al lado de la Gran Vía donde había entonces muchas putillas y eso, pues que paseando por esa zona (iba solo, a saber donde iría er cabrón ), era ya de noche aunque no muy tarde empezó a oir mucho jaleo como vocerío y gritos y que de repente se vió envuelto entre una maraña de gente por un lado y por otro, dando hostias todo cristo, putas, chulos, travestis, en fin, gente de todo tipo y que él sin verlo ni comerlo se vió envuelto en todo esa algarabía y que para que no le hicieran nada por si le confundían con "alguien del otro bando"...pues que se tiró al suelo y se hizo el muerto :XX::XX::XX::XX: y nada, todo cristo soltando guantazos, vamos, una pelea de la hostia, pero él aguantó hasta que ya notó que el entorno era seguro, se levantó y se fué.
> 
> Como anécdota está bien, aunque hoy día no sé yo si sería buena idea



Muy imprudente: El suelo es lo último. Pueden patearte o golpearte impunemente.

Lo mejor ante líos gordos es SALIR CORRIENDO.


----------



## Cold (14 Sep 2018)

Tengo conocimiento de que has tratado extensamente el tema de seguridad personal, chalecos, etc..

También como actuar cuando se va en coche, pero por curiosidad ¿has hablado en algunos de tus post sobre blindar o laminar cristales de coche de modo que resistiesen al menos una serie de golpes sin romperse?

No hablo de blindarlos contra balas, ya se que el precio es bastante caro. Me refiero a que aguanten pedradas, golpes reiterados para romperlos con objetos contundentes, etc...

Estaba viendo algo de esto por ahí y me he encontrado con esta clasificación:


_Vidrio seguridad P1A 3 impactos en triángulo desde 1500 mm de altura
Vidrio seguridad P2A 3 impactos en triángulo desde 3000 mm de altura
Vidrio seguridad P3A 3 impactos en triángulo desde 6000 mm de altura
Vidrio seguridad P4A 3 impactos en triángulo desde 9000 mm de altura
Vidrio seguridad P5A 9 impactos en triángulo desde 9000 mm de altura
Vidrio seguridad P6B de 30 a 50 golpes de hacha sin lograr el paso
Vidrio seguridad P7B de 51 a 70 golpes de hacha sin lograr el paso
Vidrio seguridad P8B más de 71 golpes de hacha sin lograr el paso
_

¿Te has informado sobre éste tema?


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (14 Sep 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo mejor ante líos gordos es SALIR CORRIENDO.



Correr te deja exhausto: si el agresor corre más que tú y tiene mejor forma física, estás perdido. Entre defenderte exhausto y defenderte al 100% de energía, escojo lo segundo. 

Correr en terreno llano no es peligroso, correr por las calles de una ciudad sí: hay coches yendo a 50km/h /(al menos cuando el semáforo está verde para ellos), hay obstáculos de todo tipo (vehículos aparcados, muros, bicicletas incívicas que van por la acera, etc etc).

Más bien yo sería partidario de irme del lugar andando a ritmo rápido y sin perder de vista el peligro. 

Además, eludir a un probable agresor a quién no verás nunca es lo mejor... en cambio, eludirlo si lo vas a volver a ver en el barrio u otro sitio es contraproducente. El gay apalizado en Tres Forques se cambiaba de acera cuando veía a los pandilleros y no le sirvió de nada.

No soy un experto en defensa personal, pero lo del nike-jitsu suena a cliché.


----------



## Cold (14 Sep 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Correr te deja exhausto: si el agresor corre más que tú y tiene mejor forma física, estás perdido. Entre defenderte exhausto y defenderte al 100% de energía, escojo lo segundo.
> 
> Correr en terreno llano no es peligroso, correr por las calles de una ciudad sí: hay coches yendo a 50km/h /(al menos cuando el semáforo está verde para ellos), hay obstáculos de todo tipo (vehículos aparcados, muros, bicicletas incívicas que van por la acera, etc etc).
> 
> ...



Supongo que se refieren a evitar un problema puntual, de todas formas si el agresor sabes que corre más que tu y te va a hacer daño si o si, te pones a suplicarle y cuando se te acerque confiado lo suficiente, le das una patada en los huevos como las que dan los porteros de futbol al mandar la pelota al otro campo. Así te puedes ir paseando y tarareando una canción si quieres.

Si son varios, mala suerte.

Sobre el tema de la pandilla que acosa en el barrio, hay 4 opciones. O te cambias de barrio, o no sales, o les pasas el coche por encima por accidente o le pagas a alguien bastante peor que ellos para que les quiten las ganas de molestar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Sep 2018)

Cold dijo:


> No hablo de blindarlos contra balas, ya se que el precio es bastante caro. Me refiero a que aguanten pedradas, golpes reiterados para romperlos con objetos contundentes, etc...



He preguntado, pero no he encontrado taller que de ese film: Sólo dan films de oscurecimiento.

Desde luego echo en falta el cristal "semiblindado" en los cristales laterales.


----------



## atika (20 Sep 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Muerto por no saber que uno no se baja del coche si hay lío:
> 
> Gitanos matan a puñaladas a un chico en Madrid y huyen en su furgoneta



No te sirve como ejemplo: No estaban en un coche, estaban cruzando un paso de peatones, los gitanos eran los que venían en una furgoneta.
La misma historia de siempre: Evita un gitano evita un problema.
Exactamente lo mismo que al anciano que recriminó exactamente lo mismo a otro gitano. En verdad es mejor no decirles absolutamente nada y vivir lejos de donde estén.


----------



## visaman (20 Sep 2018)

el uso de las bombas fétidas para cubrir una retirada es un arte creedme.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (20 Sep 2018)

Pregunta seria.

¿Alguien sabe de cianuro u otro veneno para quitarse la vida de forma indolora en un momento dado? ¿Baladre o alguna cosa así? Requisitos: que produzca una muerte más o menos indolora y que sea fácil y legal de conseguir.

No es de risa, los antiguos tenían algo a mano para suicidarse en un momento dado: Sócrates tenía cicuta, Séneca tenía una espada y Cleopatra una serpiente.


----------



## Paco de Mileto (20 Sep 2018)

Randiano tenías que ser.
Randiano = macedonia mental derivada de un idealismo judeobestial que considera al individuo en un moderno YAHVE. Como su creadora nunca paso de una mala guionista de cine se ha formado con materiales de deshecho de otras filosofias: malthusianismo, positivismo, racionalismo impostado y atenismo militante.

Que un WASP caiga en esto se entiende. Los pobres no pueden mascar chicle y pensar al mismo ritmo y tiempo. Pero un mediterráneo....una persona criada en la luz de Roma y Tartesos...no hay forma de confitar esa mierda.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (21 Sep 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas al alcance de tu mano, vete al supermercado y compra mata ratas por ejemplo... Eso sí, no tienes cojones.)



Requisitos: tiene que ocupar poco espacio (un frasquito como el de la imagen) y no tardar más de 5-10 minutos en hacer efecto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Oct 2018)

Pobrecitas, corren con lo que yo llevo siempre encima...

Running en Álava: Correr con miedo | El Correo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2018)

r3dactor dijo:


> Randiano tenías que ser.
> Randiano = macedonia mental derivada de un idealismo judeobestial que considera al individuo en un moderno YAHVE. Como su creadora nunca paso de una mala guionista de cine se ha formado con materiales de deshecho de otras filosofias: malthusianismo, positivismo, racionalismo impostado y atenismo militante.
> 
> Que un WASP caiga en esto se entiende. Los pobres no pueden mascar chicle y pensar al mismo ritmo y tiempo. Pero un mediterráneo....una persona criada en la luz de Roma y Tartesos...no hay forma de confitar esa mierda.



Yo no soy "Mediterráneo".

España es muy grande, sólo el Este da al Mediterráneo.


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Pregunta seria.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de cianuro u otro veneno para quitarse la vida de forma indolora en un momento dado? ¿Baladre o alguna cosa así? Requisitos: que produzca una muerte más o menos indolora y que sea fácil y legal de conseguir.
> 
> No es de risa, los antiguos tenían algo a mano para suicidarse en un momento dado: Sócrates tenía cicuta, Séneca tenía una espada y Cleopatra una serpiente.



Como no tengo intención de suicidarme no me acuerdo ni del nombre, pero hará unos 7 años llegué no se como a un foro de suicidadms (ni me acuerdo como se llamaba ni si existe) y la gente mucha de ellas adolescentes hablaban sobre ello, se animaban a hacerlo, etc... Daba mucha pena y mal rollo, daban ganas de quedar y hablar con ellos.
Había un nombre de un fármaco y no se si otro de uso veterinario. El problema es que las farmacias ya están avisadas y si llegas pidiendo eso pues aunque llegues con una receta falsa les van a saltar las alertas.

Una opción que no rápida es te sientas a una mesa con una botella de vino, un plato de jamón de jabugo y una caja de valiums.
Te tomas una copita de vino, te tomas el valium y la tapita, repites la operación hasta que no quede nada en la mesa, verás como te entra un agradable sueñecito.... del que no despertarás en toda la eternidad.

*Consulte con su farmacéutico antes de hacer caso a este post.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 01:02 ----------

En Mexico se puede conseguir ese fármaco veterinario mas fácilmente para morir sin dolor. Hay turismo del suicida, igual que hay el de borrachera o sexual. Que cosas.
Lo que aprendí de ese foro es que a la gente le daba miedo tirarse por la ventana o prenderse fuego.
Querían suicidarse pero sin sufrimientos.

El último viaje: por qué los turistas extranjeros eligen México para suicidarse - Infobae


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2018)

r3dactor dijo:


> Que un WASP caiga en esto se entiende. Los pobres no pueden mascar chicle y pensar al mismo ritmo y tiempo



Claro, no son de la raza Superior mediterránea, como usted


----------



## Cesare$pada (31 Oct 2018)

Arma mucho mejor que el spray para defensa personal, por lo menos para hombres de físico medio:







Si habéis visto películas de época igual os habéis fijado en esas pequeñas porras de cuero que llevaban los policías de finales del sXIX a los años 50 del XX, generalmente era un plomo recubierto de cuero en el extremo de un pequeño mango también de cuero. El de la primera foto es un monedero de cuero que imita aquellas porras, se meten monedas o algo contundente a un extremo.







Hoy supongo que estará prohibido en el 99% de los cuerpos policiales del mundo. 

Es mucho más instintivo que el spray, no tiene problemas con el viento, se lleva en el bolsillo, en el momento que alguien nos aborde una serie de golpes rápidos y a correr aunque seguramente a nada que el golpea se emplee con fuerza el que corra o quede ko será el ladrón. Una serie de golpes a la cabeza ablanda mucho más que un spray, si reciben los golpes en las manos porque se cubren posibles fracturas y dolor en general. La única pega es su uso por gente de complexión muy débil, ancianos y mujeres, sería poco efectivo.

La versión casera es un calcetín lleno de monedas o plomos varios por ejemplo de submarinismo de los de medio kilo, que además es una excelente excusa de cara a la policía y multas. Si llevas plomos puedes decir que es que manchan y los llevas metidos en calcetín para no llenar de restos los bolsillos del abrigo, y si llevas monedas para que no se te pierdan.

Death Wish 'swing your sock' - YouTube

Un Justicier Dans La Ville Rouleaux de Monnaie Bas / Death Wish Sock - YouTube

Que sea denso el calcetín y a ser posible doble.


----------



## elbaranda (31 Oct 2018)

Randiano, si solo fuera por llevar una camiseta de España...

Una brutal paliza en Sanfermines por ser del Sporting de Gijón - AS.com

En el Casco Viejo de Pamplona las posibilidad de sufrir violencia por parte de un nacionalista vasco en estado etílico son bastante altas


----------



## visaman (31 Oct 2018)

para suicido sulfato de nicotina y digitalina por ejemplo, anda que no hay opciones


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2018)

elbaranda dijo:


> Randiano, si solo fuera por llevar una camiseta de España...
> 
> Una brutal paliza en Sanfermines por ser del Sporting de Gijón - AS.com
> 
> En el Casco Viejo de Pamplona las posibilidad de sufrir violencia por parte de un nacionalista vasco en estado etílico son bastante altas



Por eso uno no debe llevar NADA que lo signifique.

Yo tengo unos practiquísimos cinturones del Ejército de Tierra. No los uso porque llevan el escudo del ET y eso es significarse.


----------



## autsaider (10 Nov 2018)

Atención a esta cita porque hay sabiduría vital condensada en una sola frase:

"Si crees que el mundo tiene que tratarte bien porque eres buena persona
es como si crees que el tigre no te va a devorar porque eres vegetariano"
Bruce Lee

Buenísima la comparación del mundo con un tigre que te devora: eso es lo que es el mundo.

Y no solo nos está diciendo eso. Destripar esta cita daría casi para abrir un hilo:
-Te está diciendo que te dejes de pensamientos mágicos: el mundo es un lugar hostil y no te debe nada.
-Te está diciendo que las cosas hay que aceptarlas como son: el tigre es hostil porque esa es su naturaleza. El tigre (o sea: el mundo) es hostil y no se puede cambiar. Tienes que aceptarlo.
-Te está diciendo que la vida no es justa. Que tú seas o creas ser buena persona al mundo no le importa en absoluto. No vivimos en un mundo que recompensa a los buenos y castiga a los malos.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2018 at 00:02 ----------

El mundo es un lugar deprimente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2018)

Yo por eso cuando salgo de mi casa mentalmente salgo a Beirut 1980.

Asi no me llevo sorpresas.

Sobrereaccionar es la clave para que no te pillen con la guardia baja.

Ayer estuve comiendo en un agradable restaurante con vistas a la Biblioteca Nacional. Gente educada. Barrio agradable, Todo tranquilo. 

Alguien me dice qué llevo en la mano...el spray de OC. Beirut 1980, como he dicho, esa es la mentalidad.


----------



## smartgift (11 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo por eso cuando salgo de mi casa mentalmente salgo a Beirut 1980.
> 
> Asi no me llevo sorpresas.
> 
> ...



¿Estabas comiendo en el restaurante con el spray en la mano? :8:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2018)

smartgift dijo:


> ¿Estabas comiendo en el restaurante con el spray en la mano? :8:



No, en el restaurante sólo lo tenía a mano.

En la mano lo llevaba al entrar y al salir, como acostumbro siempre que voy por la calle.


----------



## Cremilo (11 Nov 2018)

smartgift dijo:


> ¿Estabas comiendo en el restaurante con el spray en la mano? :8:



Pues a mí me gusta condimentar con capsaicinoides para "alegrar" los platos... a falta de tabasco, no viene mal tener el spay a mano. ::

.


----------



## smartgift (12 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, en el restaurante sólo lo tenía a mano.
> 
> En la mano lo llevaba al entrar y al salir, como acostumbro siempre que voy por la calle.



No es mucho mejor...






Pero que si te ven con eso en la mano por la calle, y no digamos al entrar, te pueden decir algo. Eres una amenaza andante.

Sin entrar en lo malo que sea para ti vivir así: Tú imagínate que te ves por la calle a otro tío con el spray en la mano... lógicamente procurarás alejarte de él 3 metros y cuando te cruces con él observarlo con mucho nerviosismo. Imagínate si todos fuéramos así por la calle...

Ya sé que no hay que meterlo en el fondo de un bolso, pero entre eso y llevarlo en la mano, hay términos medios.


----------



## Cremilo (12 Nov 2018)

smartgift dijo:


> No es mucho mejor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para tenerlo en la mano discretamente lo mejor es el Sabre Red mini. Entre los cientos de páginas de hilos de survivalismo, ya comenté hace eones que ese lo puedo llevar en la mano con el puño cerrado y no se ve.

.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2018)

LLevo en la mano de día el Sabre Red 360º medio. Tengo manos grandes y lo oculto.

De noche llevo el extragrande, que de paso puede servir de arma de impacto si noi queda más remedio.

El Mini no me convence: Haced pruebas de disparo y veréis por qué.


----------



## kynes (15 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> LLevo en la mano de día el Sabre Red 360º medio. Tengo manos grandes y lo oculto.
> 
> De noche llevo el extragrande, que de paso puede servir de arma de impacto si noi queda más remedio.
> 
> El Mini no me convence: Haced pruebas de disparo y veréis por qué.



¿El sabre red una vez caducado sigue teniendo alguna eficacia o mejor usarlo de objeto arrojadizo y salir corriendo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Nov 2018)

Antes de usar un paraguas como elemento defensivo, pruébela atizando con él a un saco de boxeo.

La mayor parte d elos apaguas se doblan al primer golpe. Son inútiles para este fin.


----------



## favelados (18 Nov 2018)

edhu1357 dijo:


> Un paraguas telescópico con un mango bien solido en la bandeja de la puerta del coche también es útil.
> Comprar un buen spray en andorra o webs porque los legales son ineficaces.



Hay que enriquecerlo antes con un poco de jierro

[youtube]K9vEE_RebLo[/youtube]


Para el spray tubos de caucho mas discreto y mejor agarre








Grip Bands | GEARWARD


----------



## smartgift (19 Nov 2018)

¿Y una navaja de hoja legal (menor a X cm)? Entiendo que no porque causa sangre y tal (es difícil inmovilizar con ella).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Nov 2018)

La navaja es muy útil como herramienta, máxime si es una multiherramienta suiza Victorinox o Wenger.

El problema es que su legalidad es gris en muchos contextos.

Como arma defensiva es muy limitada y muy mala: Exige acercarse (lo último que deseas en defensa) y sin querer puedes mataral agresor (cosa que tampoco deseas).

Llevar navaja en según que contextos es muy buena cosa, pero llevar navaja "defensiva" es un disparate, máxime si nos damos cuenta de que el ser humano tiene 2 manos en la scueles puede empuñar armas defensivas mucho más útiles (linterna, spray, bastón...)


----------



## Espartano27 (20 Nov 2018)

Acabo de ver en Amezola como un moro ha robado el bolso a una chica y le ha tirado al suelo, la tía se ha ido a su casa tan tranquila viendo que no tenía nada que hacer y resignada.


----------



## smartgift (20 Nov 2018)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Acabo de ver en Amezola como un moro ha robado el bolso a una chica y le ha tirado al suelo, la tía se ha ido a su casa tan tranquila viendo que no tenía nada que hacer y resignada.



¿La tía no ha pedido ayuda a su alrededor, aunque fuera simplemente que llamaran a la policía? ¿Tampoco la has llamado tú? Huele a fake.


----------



## PATITOXXL (20 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo por eso cuando salgo de mi casa mentalmente salgo a Beirut 1980.
> 
> ....






¿Vives en Lavapiés?


----------



## J-Z (20 Nov 2018)

smartgift dijo:


> ¿La tía no ha pedido ayuda a su alrededor, aunque fuera simplemente que llamaran a la policía? ¿Tampoco la has llamado tú? Huele a fake.



niggertum no te cansas de comer pollas blancas? ::

---------- Post added 20-nov-2018 at 15:12 ----------




PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Vives en Lavapiés?



Peor, vive en pais asco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Nov 2018)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Vives en Lavapiés?



Procuro no pisar jamás Lavapiés.

He visto robos y asaltos en la Plaza Mayor o en el barrio de Salamanca, del AZCA de noche ya ni hablo: Aquello es Territorio Comanche.

EN CUALQUIER LUGAR puede suceder un asalto.


----------



## crufel (20 Nov 2018)

Buen blog de preparacionismo Blog sobre supervivencia y preparacionismo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Dic 2018)

Leyendo mi hilo podría haberse salvado:

“Te enseñan a no ir sola por sitios oscuros en vez de al monstruo a no serlo”: El tuit que Laura Luelmo compartió


----------



## Futuroscuro (17 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Leyendo mi hilo podría haberse salvado:
> 
> “Te enseñan a no ir sola por sitios oscuros en vez de al monstruo a no serlo”: El tuit que Laura Luelmo compartió




Eso mismo estaba diciendo hoy mismo y casi me acusan de culpar a esta chica del asesinato.

La gente es infantil y no se da cuenta de que el mundo siempre ha sido un sitio peligroso, que por mucho feminismo que haya, siempre habrá alguien agrediendo a otro y hay que estar preparado ante cualquier ataque, y sobre todo no tentar a la suerte corriendo por campos solitarios como hizo esta pobre chica.


----------



## autsaider (26 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es de tontos el hacerse los "valientes" o "reivindicar espacios" metiéndose en la boca del lobo de cualquier amenaza. No tiene usted nada que ganar "haciéndose respetar" en una posible confrontación callejera. Como dice Sun Tzu:



Dado que te gustan las citas, y en concreto las de Sun Tzu, aquí va una cita suya:

"El ataque es el secreto de la defensa; la defensa es siempre la preparación de un ataque"

Y si que tienes algo que ganar cuando te haces respetar: es la única manera de que tu cuerpo pueda volver a la normalidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Dic 2018)

Tiene su lógica "hacerte respetar" en tu barrio, en tu entorno habitual.

Fuera de ahí, "hacerte respetar" es meterte en líos y riesgos sin ningún sentido.


----------



## autsaider (27 Dic 2018)

El inconcebible mundo en que vivimos nunca deja de asombrarme.

El documental backfish trata sobre entrenadores de orcas que mediante un montón de técnicas las preparan para hacer espectáculos.

Las orcas, antes o después, hacen cosas como agarrarlos del pie, los llevan al fondo, los sueltan un momento, vuelven a llevarlos al fondo, y así hasta que el entrenador muere ahogado.

¿Qué estará pasando en la cabeza de alguien para que acepte meterse en el agua con un bicho de varias toneladas que mata por placer?

¿No conocen el cuento del escorpión y la rana?

¿Qué estará pasando en su cabeza?

Mundo de locos.


----------



## Tzu (27 Dic 2018)

Tico dijo:


> El inconcebible mundo en que vivimos nunca deja de asombrarme.
> 
> El documental backfish trata sobre entrenadores de orcas que mediante un montón de técnicas las preparan para hacer espectáculos.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, las orcas toman cantidades absurdas de diazepam...


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Dic 2018)

Por muy alerta que creas estar, hasta que no te pase algo de verdad, no vas a terminar de estar alerta de verdad.

De todas formas, mejor ir en alerta que ir chocándose con las cosas y gentes sin levantar la cabeza del móvil.

Todavía estamos mejor que en los 80 en la mayoría de los sitios, a ver por cuánto tiempo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Mar 2019)

Avisé:

Antifascistas linchando a un hombre con la camiseta de España


----------



## autsaider (8 Abr 2019)

Ahora van a meter la eutanasia.

Creo que deberías abrir un hilo sobre como sobrevivir en un país donde los locos se han hecho con el control del manicomio, dictan ellos las normas, y ahora encima deciden ellos a quien se van a cargar.


----------



## autsaider (13 Abr 2019)

Pedro Sanchez ya es el primero que dice que si gana habrá eutanasia.

Si en España hubiese eficiencia y sentido común entonces podríamos discutir si sería algo bueno el asesinato legal.

Pero en un país donde todo funciona bajo el cainismo, la cafrería y toda clase de cosas inconcebibles, ¿de verdad hay que explicar que el asesinato no puede ser legal?


----------



## autsaider (23 Abr 2019)

El motivo para entrenar el cuerpo, para portar armas legales, y para estar mentalmente preparado para meterte en escaladas de violencia es el siguiente:
-si eres perverso te vas a encontrar una sociedad complice que te aprecia y te abre las puertas
-si eres decente te vas a encontrar con la incomprensión, el rechazo o incluso la abierta hostilidad

Es desolador decirlo pero es imposible ser bueno y no recibir a cambio rechazo, puertas cerradas, violencia verbal o incluso física. Si eres bueno prepárate porque esa va a ser tu vida. Así que tus opciones son o convertirte en un malnacido o prepararte para una vida de dificultades, hostilidad y persecución.

Esta es la clase de cosas que ya explicaba el Marques de Sade y lo encerraron por ello. Y Sade al menos en este aspecto llevaba toda la razón.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Abr 2019)

No tico.

Se puede ser ni Lobo ni Oveja.

Es un camino estrecho, pero se puede. 

Y se debe ser.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2019)

Por qué son tan "paranoico":

Sociedad: - CONFIRMADO: Cántabro agredido por 7 extranjeros en San Sebastián HA MUERTO. Temo NO LO VAN A RECONOCER hasta después cierre elecciones por VOX


----------



## outzider (27 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La navaja es muy útil como herramienta, máxime si es una multiherramienta suiza Victorinox o Wenger.
> 
> El problema es que su legalidad es gris en muchos contextos.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo navaja en algunas circunstancias, pero no para defenderme de personas, sino de los perros.
En un par de calles de mi barrio es fácil ver perros peligrosos sueltos. El día que uno me ataque
lo rajo sin contemplaciones.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (27 Abr 2019)

outzider dijo:


> Yo llevo navaja en algunas circunstancias, pero no para defenderme de personas, sino de los perros.
> En un par de calles de mi barrio es fácil ver perros peligrosos sueltos. El día que uno me ataque
> lo rajo sin contemplaciones.



Defenderte de un perro agresivo con una navaja puede no ser tan efectivo como piensas. Quizás una extensible, pero es ilegal.

Enviado desde mi SM-J610FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## outzider (27 Abr 2019)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Defenderte de un perro agresivo con una navaja puede no ser tan efectivo como piensas. Quizás una extensible, pero es ilegal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J610FN mediante Tapatalk



Sé que no es la panacea, se trata sólo de tener alguna posibilidad de defenderme.


----------



## autsaider (29 Abr 2019)

Lo de llevar un chaleco parecía excesivo. Ahora que ha ganado el que ya sabemos parece incluso sensato. Preveo un aumento de las palizas, apuñalamientos, robos y violencia en general.


----------



## RalphWiggum (29 Abr 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Lo de llevar un chaleco parecía excesivo. Ahora que ha ganado el que ya sabemos parece incluso sensato. Preveo un aumento de las palizas, apuñalamientos, robos y violencia en general.








Y además opino que el Genaro debe ser derogado.


----------



## Martín Marco (30 Abr 2019)

outzider dijo:


> Yo llevo navaja en algunas circunstancias, pero no para defenderme de personas, sino de los perros.
> En un par de calles de mi barrio es fácil ver perros peligrosos sueltos. El día que uno me ataque
> lo rajo sin contemplaciones.



De normal, los animales tienen una tolerancia al dolor más elevada que nosotros. (Como dijo Nietzsche: "Más doloroso un dolor de muelas para una mujer culta que una vivisección para un animal de laboratorio..."). Pero es que esos perros concretamente tienen una tolerancia al dolor tan exagerada que roza lo insano.

La solución es un martillo u otro objeto para romperles el cráneo. 

Incluso en humanos está comprobado que el nivel de inteligencia es inversamente proporcional a la dureza del cráneo. 

Ese es el punto débil de los perros y de cualquier animal. 

No te digo que un martillo te librará de enviarte a urgencias y que te joda bien, pero más útil que una navaja sí es.


----------



## Martín Marco (30 Abr 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Lo de llevar un chaleco parecía excesivo. Ahora que ha ganado el que ya sabemos parece incluso sensato. Preveo un aumento de las palizas, apuñalamientos, robos y violencia en general.



¿En verano? Yo tengo un chaleco y te digo que hay que tener valor para llevar eso en verano.

Por no hablar de que llamas la atención que no veas. Me fui a un pueblo de 2000 habitantes con él y llamaron a la Guardia Civil. Sí, los agentes se rieron cuando llegaron y no le dieron importancia, pero quiero decir que eso pega mucho el cante e incluso hay gente que se pone paranoica.


----------



## autsaider (5 May 2019)

El tipo empieza diciendo que hay 12.000 menas y van a venir más. Y acaba diciendo que cuando salgamos a la calle nos estamos jugando la vida. Y que deberíamos llevar porras, sprays o lo que sea que consideremos oportuno para poder defendernos.

Hoy he visto un grupo de 3 tipos con pinta de ser menas. He mantenido la distancia y estaba listo para rociar o correr. Pero por fortuna ellos han seguido su camino sin que pasase nada.


----------



## Decipher (5 May 2019)

La paranoia no es una actitud mental sana. Se debe saber dictaminar el nivel de riesgo real.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 May 2019)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> ¿En verano? Yo tengo un chaleco y te digo que hay que tener valor para llevar eso en verano



En verano Kevlar en mochilas delantera y trasera.


----------



## Decipher (5 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En verano Kevlar en mochilas delantera y trasera.



Que calor.


----------



## stockman (7 May 2019)

Estoy pensando adquirir un spray sabre red para cuando vuelvo tarde de trabajar a casa (no hay ni dios en la calle y vivio en una ciudad 'menizada'). Ahora mi duda es, el boton y 'seguro' van duros o son blandos? No me gustaria que se me disparara sin querer y la liara en el trabajo.


----------



## Martín Marco (7 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Que calor.



Una placa de esas de kevlar no pesa mucho y no da calor (el chaleco entero sí, obviamente...).


----------



## Martín Marco (7 May 2019)

stockman dijo:


> Estoy pensando adquirir un spray sabre red para cuando vuelvo tarde de trabajar a casa (no hay ni dios en la calle y vivio en una ciudad 'menizada'). Ahora mi duda es, el boton y 'seguro' van duros o son blandos? No me gustaria que se me disparara sin querer y la liara en el trabajo.



El Sabrered tiene un seguro para que no se te dispare. Desventaja: si vas por la calle con el seguro puesto y necesitas el spray al momento, pierdes tiempo.

El Weinen no tiene seguro pero sí tiene el botó de accionar tapado para que solo se pulse al meter el dedo por ahí. 

Por cierto, yo no sé cómo será el Weinen directamente en la cara porque no lo he probado, pero sí que sé que es horrible echarlo en un espacio cerrado.


----------



## stockman (7 May 2019)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> El Sabrered tiene un seguro para que no se te dispare. Desventaja: si vas por la calle con el seguro puesto y necesitas el spray al momento, pierdes tiempo.
> 
> El Weinen no tiene seguro pero sí tiene el botó de accionar tapado para que solo se pulse al meter el dedo por ahí.
> 
> Por cierto, yo no sé cómo será el Weinen directamente en la cara porque no lo he probado, pero sí que sé que es horrible echarlo en un espacio cerrado.



Pero por lo que he visto el seguro es muy 'blando' y se gira con mucha facilidad. El boton de disparo tambien es tan blando?


----------



## stockman (9 May 2019)

Aynrandiano, sobre esto: ''Con 200€ en materiales de ferretería uno ya tiene un "Cuarto Seguro" para defenderse del 90% de los asaltos domésticos. '', podrias poner que materiales son?


----------



## Martín Marco (9 May 2019)

stockman dijo:


> Pero por lo que he visto el seguro es muy 'blando' y se gira con mucha facilidad. El boton de disparo tambien es tan blando?



El seguro del Sabrered no es blando ni se gira con facilidad, yo lo he llevado mucho tiempo en el bolsillo. El problema es justo ese: que habría que quitar el seguro a la hora de verte con una situación violenta...

En cuanto al Weinen, no tiene seguro propiamente dicho: la propia estructura del spray impide que se pueda accionar fácilmente, tienes que meter el dedo en el hueco ese para accionar el botón.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 May 2019)

Acojonante gran hilo. Voy leyendolo poco a poco. Gracias por el enorme trabajo .


Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2019)

stockman dijo:


> Aynrandiano, sobre esto: ''Con 200€ en materiales de ferretería uno ya tiene un "Cuarto Seguro" para defenderse del 90% de los asaltos domésticos. '', podrias poner que materiales son?



Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p


----------



## stockman (22 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En verano Kevlar en mochilas delantera y trasera.



Una placa balistica quieres decir?

Algun sitio donde comprar una ligera y barata?


----------



## autsaider (24 May 2019)

outzider dijo:


> Yo llevo navaja en algunas circunstancias, pero no para defenderme de personas, sino de los perros.
> En un par de calles de mi barrio es fácil ver perros peligrosos sueltos. El día que uno me ataque
> lo rajo sin contemplaciones.



¿Y no sería mejor un spray? Le rocías la cara y le da en los ojos y la nariz.

¿Alguien ha probado los silbatos anti-perros?


----------



## no me creo nada (24 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p



Oye aynrandiano tu chaleco no te libraría de un degollamiento. ¿Qué propones? Y el chaleco con protector de cuello, aparte de que canta mucho, yo por lo que he visto cubre sólo un poco de la parte baja del cuello, vamos, que seguramente podrían herirte igual yendo un poco por arriba.


----------



## ElGranBabinsky (24 May 2019)

grande


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2019)

stockman dijo:


> Una placa balistica quieres decir?
> 
> Algun sitio donde comprar una ligera y barata?



Ebay:

X Police Mehler L2 Concealed Stab & Bullet Proof Body Armor Vest MED-XL I3/A1 | eBay


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2019)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Oye aynrandiano tu chaleco no te libraría de un degollamiento









SlashPRO® Slash Resistant Clothing

SlashPRO® Slash Resistant Neck Guards


----------



## stockman (2 Jun 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ebay:
> 
> X Police Mehler L2 Concealed Stab & Bullet Proof Body Armor Vest MED-XL I3/A1 | eBay



Pero esto es chaleco integral, yo ando buscando algo en formato placa para meterlo en el compartimento de la mochila que esta pensado para meter un portatil o en un maletin.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Jun 2019)

ballistic panel backpack - Buscar con Google


----------



## autsaider (6 Jul 2019)

Me jode llevar razón en algo que ya dije hace tiempo: en cualquier ciudad medianamente grande van a ponernos un centro de menas para que agredan a la gente.

Me temo que los esprays de pimienta o las clases de karate no servirán:
-los menas actuan en manada y conforme pasen los años se irán volviendo cada vez más violentos
-la policía no hará nada cuando los menas roben, violen o le partan la cara a alguien, pero si que se emplearán a fondo cuando un mena acabe con la cara rota para vengar al mena

¿De qué te servirán los sprays o el karate en este entorno? De nada. De hecho puede que hasta empeores tu situación si los usas.

Al final tendremos que hacer como los gitanos para poder sobrevivir. Y no digo más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jul 2019)

A ver, Tico, pero será mejor poder defenderse con algo que con nada, ¿no?

Si algún día tengo que defenderme de alguien, lo último que voy a hacer es quedarme después a que vengan a darme un "premio".


----------



## stockman (21 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Me jode llevar razón en algo que ya dije hace tiempo: en cualquier ciudad medianamente grande van a ponernos un centro de menas para que agredan a la gente.
> 
> Me temo que los esprays de pimienta o las clases de karate no servirán:
> -los menas actuan en manada y conforme pasen los años se irán volviendo cada vez más violentos
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, al final habra que llevar alguna arma portatil y contundente aun jugandose la multa. En algunas ciudades la cosa esta realmente mal como para irse jugando la vida por un aposible multa. De ahi que preguntara por placas balisitcas (por evitar navajazos en el cuerpo mas que nada, lo mismo me sirve un poco de tela de kevlar plegada) para llevar en mochila y maletin del trabajo.

De todas formas, tal y como dice ayn randiano2 siempre, lo mejor es soltar espray y apretar a correr como si fueramos a ganar a Bolt.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2019)

stockman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, al final habra que llevar alguna arma portatil y contundente aun jugandose la multa.



Hay armas portátiles y contundentes perfectamente legales.


----------



## stockman (24 Jul 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay armas portátiles y contundentes perfectamente legales.



Por ejemplo?

Yo me refiero a una extensible.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## autsaider (25 Jul 2019)

Dos cosas:

Hoy he salido de casa y al estar fuera me he dado cuenta de que no llevaba spray ni nada. Pues he pasado miedo. No sé si esto es para preocuparse o para alegrarse.

Me resulta extraño que nadie mencione este hilo: A PARTIR DE AHORA VOY A IR ARMADO. Y ME LA SUDA.


----------



## Mineroblanco (25 Jul 2019)

Aquí se escribe de autodefensa muy alegremente, pero si te atracan en la calle con una navaja, o dónde sea, sacar otra navaja probablemente te costaría la vida o lesiones muy graves, y además no sería considerada como legítima defensa por un tribunal. Otra cosa es que te ataquen con la navaja, claro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Jul 2019)

NeoConceptos SURVIVALISMO URBANO OBOSCista: NO GO ZONE FÍSICA (Zona exclusión Chernobyl social) y NO GO ZONE TEMPORAL (Toque de Queda autoimpuesto)

Neo conceptos SURVIVALISMO URBANO OBOSCista: NIJU KUN, NO GO ZONE FÍSICA (Zona Chernobyl social) y NO GO ZONE TEMPORAL (Toque de Queda autoimpuesto)

Complemento mi hilo previo sobre el tema:

Mad Max: - AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.

Lo complemento porque el tiempo -desgraciadamente- me está dando la razón: eXpaña se está poniendo imposible por la inseguridad callejera.


----------



## Paul Walker (4 Ago 2019)

Gorra con LEDS infrarrojos... No sé si será legal o no... Si tienes que pelear con un enriquecedor y no ser captado por las cámaras, al menos de noche.


















Odio las putas cámaras del gran hermano, por eso...


----------



## pepeleches (4 Ago 2019)

aquanevada dijo:


> Hablando con la gente me suelen decir que les da un poco igual ser robados por la calle, que es un riesgo asumible y que poco menos que soy un paranoico



Te puedo decir lo mismo que a Aynrandiano. Que valoro (o incluso admiro...) gran parte de sus hilos, porque su carácter obsesivo hace que profundice a unos niveles que te abren los ojos. Pero con el tema de la seguridad...

Mi abuela vivió acojonada toda su vida por su algún día la atracaban o entraban en su casa. Murió con 90 y bastantes, jamás sucedió lo uno ni lo otro. Sin embargo, ese miedo que le habían enseñado (no es natural) condicionó su vida. 

Hay un punto medio entre ir borracho a las 4 de la mañana por la peor calle de tu ciudad dando gritos, y pensar que ir a comprar el pan es la aventura de tu vida. De todas formas, si mañana te enfrentas a una situación chunga en la que alguien te ponga una pistola en la cabeza (por ejemplo...) no vas a reaccionar como tú querrías, por mucha información que tengas. Porque la teoría no es la práctica, y por mucho que leas todo lo que se escribe sobre F1 no sabes conducir un McLaren a 250km/h sobre lluvia. Es más, no sabes ni arrancarlo. 

Y sobre todo, está la probabilidad. Afortunadamente vivimos en un país poco violento, tú decides si quieres condicionar tu vida a la escasa posibilidad de que pase algo así. Es más, aunque pasara, en el 99'9% de las ocasiones simplemente mantener la calma y darle la cartera a quien te saca una navaja va a ser más útil que creerte un Green Beret porque has leído mucho. Y en el porcentaje restante, seguramente será la suerte o la capacidad que tengas de pensar en situación extrema la que te pueda salvar del marrón. 

Con esto quiero decir que sería más útil preocuparse de alimentarse bien, conducir de forma responsable o hacer ejercicio si lo que quieres es evitar problemas. Afortunadamente no vivimos ni en Sudán, ni en Siria ni en Venezuela


----------



## autsaider (4 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Te puedo decir lo mismo que a Aynrandiano. Que valoro (o incluso admiro...) gran parte de sus hilos, porque su carácter obsesivo hace que profundice a unos niveles que te abren los ojos. Pero con el tema de la seguridad...
> 
> Mi abuela vivió acojonada toda su vida por su algún día la atracaban o entraban en su casa. Murió con 90 y bastantes, jamás sucedió lo uno ni lo otro. Sin embargo, ese miedo que le habían enseñado (no es natural) condicionó su vida.
> 
> ...



En España la violencia no consiste en que yo me saco un puñal oculto, te lo clavo en el cuello, y me pongo a mirar con cara de sumo placer tu agonía.

En España la violencia consiste en:
-Es el cumple de tu hijo y yo me presento con un pitbull sin bozal. Obviamente no va a pasar nada pero ¿verdad que te jode? Pues me da placer joderte.
-Yo trabajo en urbanismo y diseño las calles para que el tráfico colapse todos los días porque me da placer saber que estoy jodiendo a la gente.
-Tú encuentras la felicidad con una rusa, y yo cada vez que pueda te voy a argumentar de mil maneras que esa está por tu dinero. ¿Para qué? Para joderte la vida porque me da placer.
-Yo trabajo contestando al teléfono, me llaman por un pedido y me explican que es absolutamente urgente y que su empresa depende de ello, pues yo busco un modo sútil de tomar mal el pedido, porque me da placer saber que los voy a destruir.

Para destruir a la gente no necesitas apuñalarles ni dispararles. Para hundir una empresa no necesitas poner una bomba. Por ese motivo en España los malos no son gente que se compran una pistola y te dispara. Tampoco son gente que pone una bomba en una fábrica. Los malos son gente que actúa siempre de forma sútil.

Pues el @AYN RANDiano2 no dice nada al respecto. La violencia real que sufrimos cada día en España y que destruye vidas y negocios para él no existe.


----------



## Zé Pequenho (18 Ago 2019)

Noticia: - Barcelona NO GO ZONE - Hilo oficial


----------



## Arson (18 Ago 2019)

Una cosa que deberías tratar en tus hilos de defensa personal son los inhibidores de frecuencias portátiles. Ahora estás vendido ante un coro de charos que te graban y gritan "eh eh". Si el vídeo no sube a la nube y te haces con su teléfono el vídeo no existe. No sé si ya son ilegales pero pronto lo serán. Conviene aprovechar la ventana antes de que se cierre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Sep 2019)

DONK dijo:


> A mi la forma de matar tambien me parece de moros,es decir,a traicion.Hasta que todo el mundo no esta despistado no saca la faca.Recordad,a los moros nunca le deis la espalda ni aunque acabeis de darle limosna,son una raza con taras geneticas que los hacen ser de esa manera,lo dice la ciencia,como quien dice es como si todos fueran hijos de una pareja de hermanos.
> 
> Unos gitanos sin embargo no creo que entregaran el telefono,se largarian o empezarian una pelea dentro del local y si hay que sacar la faca la sacan delante de todo cristo y se ponen a apuñalar aleatorimente.Ademas me parece raro que no aparezcan 20 0 30 de repente,eso es muy tipico en la etnia,recordadlo tambien,si teneis probemas con gitanos no dudeis de que hay muchisimos mas observando agazapados e algun lugar.



Momento en el que apuñala a la joven de 26 años en Barcelona.


----------



## autsaider (16 Sep 2019)

Se abre otro frente:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ya-esta-aqui-la-eutanasia.1220449/#


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Sep 2019)

Por aportar algo al hilo, y ver unos marines como reaccionan al rociado del Spray... parece que por mucho que estés entrenado tienes que acabar cerrando los hogos, los que daría una buena oportunidad para salir por patas en un escenario urbano.


----------



## Cormac (23 Oct 2019)

Aquí un chaval que puede que pierda la visión de un ojo. Le metieron un botellazo sin pelea previa. 
Se baraja que fue por llevar una bandera de España en la chaqueta vaquera. 
Se señaló y lo va a pagar con un ojo y posiblemente no se pille a los autores de los que poco se sabe. 
Salir de fiesta con una bandera de España un día como hoy. 
Qué podía salir mal? 

La Policía investiga si el botellazo en el ojo a un joven fue por motivos ideológicos

*SUCESOS EN ZARAGOZA*
*La Policía investiga si el botellazo en el ojo a un joven fue por motivos ideológicos*
*La víctima, que podría perder la visión de un ojo, llevaba puesto un chaleco de un grupo motero con una pequeña bandera de España. Los hechos se produjeron la madrugada del día 20 a la salida de un discoteca de la calle Mayor de Zaragoza y aún no hay detenidos.*
ACTUALIZADA 23/10/2019 A LAS 02:00

M. A. COLOMA







Los hechos se produjeron la madrugada del pasado día 20 de octubre en la calle Mayor de Zaragoza.Oliver Duch
La Policía Nacional trata de identificar a los jóvenes que en la madrugada del pasado domingo, 20 de octubre, provocaron un grave corte en un ojo a otro al arrojarle varias botellas de cristal cuando salía de una discoteca de la calle Mayor de Zaragoza. Máxime, al saber que la víctima podría perder la visión de dicho ojo y que el ataque pudo ser premeditado.De hecho, fuentes próximas al caso aseguran que* el agredido llevaba puesto el chaleco de un grupo motero con la bandera de España* y que los agresores habrían estado esperando en la calle hasta que abandonó el local.

*RELACIONADAS*






Buscan a los autores de una lluvia de botellas que podría hacer perder un ojo a un joven
Como informó el martes HERALDO, los hechos se produjeron* en torno a las 00.30 a las puertas de La Casa del Loco*, un conocido establecimiento de ocio donde la víctima y varios amigos habían estado tomando algo. En principio, se habló de una lluvia de botellas de vidrio: una rompió el escaparate contra el que impactó y otra golpeó en el rostro a la víctima, provocándole *una grave hemorragia que obligó a trasladarlo a urgencias*.
Sin embargo, la Policía investiga ahora si los agresores no solo arrojaron las botellas sino que incluso se abalanzaron sobre el joven que llevaba el chaleco. Según informó la Jefatura Superior de Aragón, los primeros agentes en llega*r hablaron con el herido y este les dijo que no había tenido ningún enfrentamiento ni discusión previa con nadie*. De ahí que intenten aclarar si el ataque fue organizado.
Tras la agresión, sus autores *se dieron inmediatamente a la fuga*. Y aunque varias patrullas estuvieron peinando los alrededores, no lograron detener a nadie


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Nov 2019)

Jajajajajajaja. Perros con Kevlar:







Chalecos de protección para perros

Mejor protección que el 99% de humanos que insisten en NO protegerse.


----------



## iaGulin (9 Nov 2019)

Sin ofender te digo que pienso que estás pirado pero igualmente agradezco tu hilo, muy interesante.


----------



## Cormac (12 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Aquí un chaval que puede que pierda la visión de un ojo. Le metieron un botellazo sin pelea previa.
> Se baraja que fue por llevar una bandera de España en la chaqueta vaquera.
> Se señaló y lo va a pagar con un ojo y posiblemente no se pille a los autores de los que poco se sabe.
> Salir de fiesta con una bandera de España un día como hoy.
> ...



Detenidos dos jóvenes de extrema izquierda que dejaron tuerto al hombre. 

Pierde un ojo tras el ataque de 4 jóvenes de extrema izquierda por llevar una bandera de España

*Detenidos los jóvenes de extrema izquierda que dejaron tuerto a un hombre por "facha" en Zaragoza*
*La víctima y sus amigos salían de un concierto en La Casa del Loco, en la calle Mayor. Fueron asaltados por llevar una pequeña bandera de España en un chaleco motero.
Cuatro jóvenes resultaron detenidos este lunes por ser los presuntos autores de una agresión que tuvo lugar el pasado 19 de octubre en Zaragoza y en la que habrían dejado tuerto a un hombre mediante un botellazo. El origen del ataque se encontraría en una pequeña bandera de España que lucía la víctima en su chaleco, de estética motera, y que salía de un concierto en La casa del loco, en la calle Mayor. *
Tanto el hombre que ha perdido el ojo como sus amigos *fueron amenazados por "fachas"*. La víctima fue atendido en dependencias hospitalarias, lo que no evitó la pérdida de uno de los ojos. Según los testigos, en una esquina de la calle Mayor se encontraba un grupo de jóvenes que, de repente y sin saber por qué, comenzó a lanzar botellas al cielo. Los botellazos provocaron también la rotura de un escaparate. Como consecuencia del impacto en el rostro, el joven sufrió un corte en un ojo y empezó a sangrar de forma abundante, lo que obligó a solicitar una ambulancia. Algunos de los presentes aseguraban que la herida era bastante profunda y que se temía que la víctima pudiera perder la visión de ese ojo.
Los agresores, *al parecer integrantes de grupos de extrema izquierda* que huyeron tras el ataque, iban encapuchados, lo que ha dificultado la labor policial. Finalmente los agentes han logrado identificarlos y detenerlos.
Se trataría del segundo ataque violento en poco tiempo con graves consecuencias y motivación ideológica después del asesinato cometido por Rodrigo Lanza, juzgado por el crimen de los tirantes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2019)

Avisé:

Internacional: - Motero tuerto por llevar una bandera de españa...en zaragoza

Nada de significarse. Este es un país muy enfermo.


----------



## Cormac (15 Nov 2019)

Este es el motero de la bandera de España.
Se olvidó el casco y volvió al barrio cuando le tiraron botellas.

El motero de Zaragoza tuerto de un botellazo por llevar la bandera de España en su chaleco





“¿Ves esa mancha que hay en la bandera de España? *Es mi sangre*, que no ha salido. Se ha quedado ahí. En la bandera de España, en el chaleco del club, en la sudadera que llevaba… todo sangre”.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Nov 2019)

Una madre me contó que en CajaEspaña regalaron una mochila a su hijo.

Dejó de llevarla al cole porque...le increpaban en el cole por llevar la palabra "España".


----------



## Cormac (15 Nov 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Avisé:
> 
> Internacional: - Motero tuerto por llevar una bandera de españa...en zaragoza
> 
> Nada de significarse. Este es un país muy enfermo.



Pues por lo visto no ha aprendido la le lección:

El motero de Zaragoza tuerto de un botellazo por llevar la bandera de España en su chaleco

*Es que acaso llevaba yo una esvástica? No, llevaba una bandera de España. Que te digo que voy a seguir llevando*, *no les tengo miedo*.


Pues nada, oye, la próxima vez lo mismo te saltan el otro ojo.


----------



## Cormac (15 Nov 2019)

Policía en moto intentando atropellar a la gente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Nov 2019)

iaGulin dijo:


> Sin ofender te digo que pienso que estás pirado pero igualmente agradezco tu hilo, muy interesante.



Para mi sistema de referencia todo lo que hago es estrictamente racional y casi inevitable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Dic 2019)

En invierno el salir SIN Kevlar a la calle (por exigencias sociales) supone PASAR FRÍO.

El Kevlar es CONFORTABLE en invierno.


----------



## ryo (13 Dic 2019)

Ésta noticia creo que es de tu interés.

El chaleco antibalas salva la vida al policía de Llinars del Vallès


----------



## autsaider (21 Dic 2019)

Una de las muchas cosas que deberían hacer los padres por los hijos es apuntarlos al ejército. Y no me refiero a ejércitos de chichinabo como el español donde todo el mundo te cuenta que solo disparó un día, que no aprendieron nada, que los maltrataron sin motivo ni razón... Me refiero a ejércitos de verdad.

Para convertirte en hombre pasar por esto es insustituible:


----------



## autsaider (26 Dic 2019)

Ayer por la noche me cruce con un grupo de moros que seguramente eran menas (no sabía que los hubiera en murcia). Uno de ellos se fijó en mí y le leí la intención de atacarme. Llevaba linterna y spray (como si me fueran a servir contra 4). Lo peor es que me quedé como mentalmente bloqueado. Por fortuna se volvió con los otros y ahí quedó todo.

Las medidas de defensa sirven en un entorno relativamente civilizado. En un entorno como el actual lo único que te va a proteger será tener suerte.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2019)

Tiras aerosol a 4 tipos y tienes tu oportunidad de huir corriendo.

Tiras gel a uno o dos, te defiendes con Karate contundente contra un tercero y el cuarto probablemente recuerde que se ha dejado el cus cus en el fuego.

También puedes salir corriendo (siempre es lo mejor). Sólo tendrás que vértelas con el primero que te alcance -si te alcanza alguno-. Si lo despachas adecuadamente "desincentivarás" que te sigan persiguiendo los otros 3.

Si te acorralan, no puedes huir y empiezan a atacarte entre los 4, es momento de vender cara tu vida y de poner en práctica lo que debes saber sobre cómo se mata a un ser humano. Sólo si es una situación de ellos o tú.

Cualquier cosa es mejor que ponerte a merced de una manada.

Considera también la posibilidad que por tu aspecto o actitud les has disuadido, y por eso no te han atacado. Si ha sido eso has tenido un enorme éxito.

A mí los pedigüeños me EVITAN. Algo debo estar haciendo bien.


----------



## autsaider (27 Dic 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tiras aerosol a 4 tipos y tienes tu oportunidad de huir corriendo.
> 
> Tiras gel a uno o dos, te defiendes con Karate contundente contra un tercero y el cuarto probablemente recuerde que se ha dejado el cus cus en el fuego.
> 
> ...



Pues curiosamente me alegro de mi encuentro porque esto me ha hecho reflexionar.

Yo llevo encima la fenix-tk 16 porque cabe en cualquier bolsillo, da 1000 lumenes y estreboscópico inmediato. Tengo también la fenix tk-35ue y da 3200 lumenes. Pero es grande para el bolsillo y el estreboscópico tarda un segundo en ponerse a funcionar. Así que no la uso.

Estaba pensando en que tengo que encontrar una linterna que sea tan portable como la fenix tk16, pero más potente y con estreboscópico inmediato. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Estaba pensando que debo llevar encima la linterna para avisarles desde lejos, sprays para el combate cercano, y bolígrafo táctico para el combate muy cercano.

Estaba pensando que tengo que pillarme una riñonera o similar que pueda llevarse abierta o que se abra en un momento. Que sea pequeñita y no estorbe. Así podré llevar allí mi armamento. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2019)

Estrobo inmediato, 2700LM:

LINTERNA PERFECTA AUTODEFENSA. Nitecore Tiny Monster 03. 2700 lumens 21000 candela en 16cm. 140€.

Otra opción:







Otra opción muy, muy buena:


----------



## Cold (27 Dic 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Ayer por la noche me cruce con un grupo de moros que seguramente eran menas (no sabía que los hubiera en murcia). Uno de ellos se fijó en mí y le leí la intención de atacarme. Llevaba linterna y spray (como si me fueran a servir contra 4). Lo peor es que me quedé como mentalmente bloqueado. Por fortuna se volvió con los otros y ahí quedó todo.
> 
> Las medidas de defensa sirven en un entorno relativamente civilizado. En un entorno como el actual lo único que te va a proteger será tener suerte.



Los moros de la calle solo temen dos cosas a los locos y los perros.

Dicho esto te contaré una anecdota que me paso de pequeño con 10 o 11 años, un día camino a casa de un familiar un año menor, pasamos por la puerta de una discoteca que empezaba a llegar gente, un grupo de chavales jovenes nos llamó, yo nada más verlos, eche a correr en dirección contraria hacia donde se supone que tenia que ir me metí en el primer bar que pille y pedí ayuda a los que estaban allí, salieron un par de hombres y me acompañaron a casa.

En la esquina me estaban esperando los otros pero al verme con los hombres me dejaron en paz y se fueron, cuando llegue a casa me encontre a mi primo llorando, el instintivamente había parado para ver que querían, le pidieron dinero, echo a correr hacia su casa que estaba racticamente al lado, le pillaron en el portal mientras tocaba al portero y le robarón. 

¿Por qué a uno si y a otro no? Bueno, yo ya estaba acostumbrado a la gentuza de los recreativos y los olía a medio kilometro, ya me habían robado un par de veces, y por regla general sabía cuando tenía que correr, cuando pelearme y cuando no había peligro, pero lo hice sin pensar.

A lo que me vengo a referir es que el miedo no se pierde cuando alguien te da mala espina por una calle, si se te acercan ni te cuento, pero hay formas para evitar bloquearte mentalmente. Lo primero es que pienses en que es lo que te dio miedo y te expongas a eso de forma controlada. 

Por ejemplo, si tienes miedo a que te peguen el dar unas clases donde te peguen unos buenos puñetazos hará que le pierdas algo el miedo, si es a que te apuñalen, aprender algo sobre como evitarlas, si es a los grupos el estar atento, verlos de lejos y evitarlos no hace daño a nadie, abstraerte en tus pensamientos y darte cuenta cuando tienes el problema si.

No digo que nada de esto te ayude a librarte seguro, pero es menos probable que te bloquees mentalmente y más probable que lo evites.

Por cierto, yo evitaría llevar sprays al menos hasta que esto lo tengas controlado, Ayn Randiano puede recomendar lo que quiera el es karateca, desconfía de todo el mundo, entrena los movimientos en diferentes escenarios, sale de su coche como si estuviese en zona de guerra, evita barrios y zonas en las que puede haber conflicto y es el crea estos hilos o sea que algo de diferencia hay.

Digo lo del spray porque puede pasarte que se lo saques nervioso a alguien, te lo quiten y hagan que te lo tragues hasta que se acabe el bote además de encabronar a los agresores y que se ensañen.


----------



## autsaider (27 Dic 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Estrobo inmediato, 2700LM:
> 
> LINTERNA PERFECTA AUTODEFENSA. Nitecore Tiny Monster 03. 2700 lumens 21000 candela en 16cm. 140€.
> 
> ...



De la nitecore ya dijiste tú que solo funciona con la pila al máximo, que la pila no se mantiene al máximo, y el resultado es que en cualquier momento (más pronto que tarde) cae a 500 lumenes y encima sin previo aviso. Con lo cual estás vendido.

De las jetbeam me parece que no serán viables por el tamaño salvo que las lleves en una mochila o riñonera. No le veo ventaja sobre la tk53ue (más bien inconvenientes) salvo que el modo estreboscópico sea inmediato.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2019)

El spray no pueden quitártelo ni puedes perderlo si tienes la precaución de ponerle un agarradero de mano para smartphone que venden en Decathlon. Yo llevo el RedSabre largo de esta manera "imperdible".

La JETbeam creo que DISUADE UN HUEVO (no lo sé porque jamás la he tenido que mostrar) ya que es como una maza medieval, amén de que es una excelentísima linterna por muy poco dinero. El gran tamaño permite meter 2x18650, lo cual le da muy buenas características técnicas, amén de que un reflector grande hace maravillas con la luz. El cuerpo enorme disipa calor muy bien.

Cabe en bolsillos de según qué chaquetas de 4 bolsillos. Hay que probar y ver. Yo tengo chaquetas militares surplus de color oliva austriacas y cabe perfectamente- Una chaqueta militar verdadera tiene bolsillos de verdad, no los patéticos bolsillitos de las chaquetas civiles. También cabe muy bien en las chaquetas tipo "Smock", surplus o réplica civil. Además se le puede añadir un cordón de muñeca y ya es imposible perderla o que te la quiten.

Otra opción es llevarla en los bolsillos de los pantalones cargo. Según pantalón y talla se puede llevar perfectamente, por raro que parezca. Con un pantalón gris oscuro además casi ni se ve.

Uno ha de comprar ropa práctica para poder llevar lo que necesita, y no al revés: Comprar ropa "bonita" y luego ver qué se puede llevar y qué no con ella. Cuando visto "elegante" tengo que dejar de llevar la mirad de lo que llevo de "táctico".

En Londres no puedo llevar spray. Fui a Londres con mi TK35. Hoy iría con la Jetbeam.

_Lo primero es que pienses en que es lo que te dio miedo y te expongas a eso de forma controlada

E_s justo lo que hacemos en Karate.

Yo ya soy de los "perros viejos" de mi Dojo y ya no queda casi nadie que me de miedo, pero años ha fui a entrenar con MIEDO, verdadero miedo de pelr con tipos que entonces eran mucho mejores que yo, miedo que he tenido que aprender a controlar y convertir en algo positivo para defenderme.

Las Artes Marciales bien hechas son como el buen entrenamiento militar: Te exponen dosificadamente al estrés del combate simulado para que no te quedes paralizado si el combate real finalmente llega.


----------



## autsaider (27 Dic 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El spray no pueden quitártelo ni puedes perderlo si tienes la precaución de ponerle un agarradero de mano para smartphone que venden en Decathlon.
> 
> La JETbeam creo que DISUADE (no lo sé porque jamás la he tenido que mostrar) ya que es como una maza medieval, amén de que es una excelentísima linterna por muy poco dinero. El gran tamaño permite meter 2x18650, lo cual le da muy buenas características técnicas, amén de que un reflector grande hace maravillas con la luz.
> 
> ...



Un aspecto curioso es que yo creía que estaba protegido con mi linterna, mi spray, mis lecturas, mis planes, mis conocimientos... yo creía que en caso de conflicto con la escoria saldría relativamente bien parado.

Y ha bastado la mirada de un moro (una mirada animal: como de depredador ante su presa) para que toda mi confianza se vaya por el garete.

Sospecho que si los 4 hubiesen ido a por mi no solo habría caido sino que además lo habría hecho de forma humillante.

Lo bueno que tiene el miedo es que potencia el ingenio y nos saca de nuestra zona de comfort. Esos moricos van a hacer que le de al coco: así que en realidad me han hecho un favor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2019)

Quien te saca de tu complacencia te hace un favor.

Uno nunca está "protegido". Hasta dentro de un M1 Abrams te pueden matar. Uno sólo está relativamente más seguro. Como dice Jim Wagner "Be a hard target". No se puede hacer más. La invulnerabilidad no existe.

Mi teoría (que me gustaría morir sin testar) es que si te ataca chusma, si haces verdadero daño a uno o dos lo más probable es que los demás te dejen en paz: La chusma son predadores de los más débiles, no caballeros andantes buscando medirse con los más fuertes caballeros del Reino, estilo Lancelot vd. el Rey Arturo.


----------



## MurdockMaxx (17 Ene 2020)

SITIO


----------



## burbucoches (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Estrobo inmediato, 2700LM:
> 
> LINTERNA PERFECTA AUTODEFENSA. Nitecore Tiny Monster 03. 2700 lumens 21000 candela en 16cm. 140€.
> 
> Otra opción:



En esa foto han puesto una mano grande y parece algo más pequeña de lo que es en realidad, tb decir que pesa lo suyo pro en cualquier caso,
Una joya potentisimo chorro de luz


----------



## autsaider (21 Feb 2020)

Creo que fue en este hilo donde se comentó que el gobierno primero aprobaría una ley de eutanasia light. Estaría restringida para casos extremos. Y la gente que nos rodea les daría igual o incluso lo aplaudirían. Pero luego poco a poco irían abriendo la veda para poder cargarse a todo el que se les antoje.

Pues ya han abierto la veda. Ahora proponen ampliar la ley para incluir a enfermos de alzheimer y enfermedades mentales. Creo que el 30% de la población toma psicofármacos o sea la veda la están abriendo a lo bestia. Esto va más deprisa de lo que yo suponía.


----------



## Cold (22 Feb 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Creo que fue en este hilo donde se comentó que el gobierno primero aprobaría una ley de eutanasia light. Estaría restringida para casos extremos. Y la gente que nos rodea les daría igual o incluso lo aplaudirían. Pero luego poco a poco irían abriendo la veda para poder cargarse a todo el que se les antoje.
> 
> Pues ya han abierto la veda. Ahora proponen ampliar la ley para incluir a enfermos de alzheimer y enfermedades mentales. Creo que el 30% de la población toma psicofármacos o sea la veda la están abriendo a lo bestia. Esto va más deprisa de lo que yo suponía.



Y al final la ampliarán a quienes consideren "enfermos mentales" independientemente de la edad. Cuando discrepes con la linea de pensamiento, las opciones serán torturas hospitalarias y gastos inasumibles para ti y los cercanos si quieres vivir (para que parezca legal) o dormirte con una pastilla firmando y desaparecer. (o que firme otro familiar por ti que no te quiera mucho le engañen argumentando que es lo mejor para todos) ya verás que facil acaba contigo tu sobrinito despues de 20 años de adoctrinamiento cuando no sirvas para remar y le digan que es lo mejor para todos.


----------



## autsaider (8 May 2020)

Ortega y gasset contaba algo que aunque lo tengamos delante día tras día no lo queremos ver. Imagínate que tú eres un político. Pues en vez de estar pendiente de reformar las leyes y de las cosas que se supone que tienes que hacer, resulta que tienes que estar pendiente de las encerronas, los ataques y las maniobras de mentes podridas que te van a hacer día si y día también. Porque te van a atacar tanto en las cosas grandes como en las pequeñas. No van a parar. Y vas a tener que ocuparte de defenderte.

Para defenderte tienes que ir un paso por delante. Tienes que anticipar lo que van a hacerte y cubrirte bien las espaldas. Y tienes que golpear primero: para poder defenderte pasas de ser una víctima a ser un atacante. Tienes que aprender psicología oscura y volverte implacable. O haces eso o eres un cadaver político.

¿Pero entonces quien se dedica a la política? La espeluznante respuesta es ¡nadie! Lo repito: n-a-d-i-e. Nadie puede dedicarse a los asuntos del gobierno en este ambiente. Incluso si te empeñaras en hacer política no podrías. La política más elevada que podrías hacer sería dedicarte a ir esquivando los problemas del país y tirar para alante sabiendo que va todo de mal en peor. No es posible hacer nada más.

Lo que tampoco queremos ver es que la vida diaria (seas político o seas un simple ciudadano) consiste en eso mismo. En España acercarte a la gente es estar con una jauria de lobos y tener que estar preparado para la inevitable puñalada o el inevitable pisotón.

Por eso vivimos en una sociedad donde no nos hablamos ni con el vecino.

Existir en este ambiente consiste en tener que defenderte. Tienes que cultivar los rasgos más oscuros que puedas encontrar en ti, ir siempre un paso por delante, y aceptar que tu vida va a ser ataques y contraataques. Y luego si te queda tiempo y energía, pues entonces tienes que hacer las cosas que tienes que hacer. Normal que todos acabemos aislados. No tenemos ni tiempo ni energía de vivir en una batalla perpetua y encima hacer las cosas que tenemos que hacer. Es imposible.


----------



## autsaider (13 May 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Creo que fue en este hilo donde se comentó que el gobierno primero aprobaría una ley de eutanasia light. Estaría restringida para casos extremos. Y la gente que nos rodea les daría igual o incluso lo aplaudirían. Pero luego poco a poco irían abriendo la veda para poder cargarse a todo el que se les antoje.
> 
> Pues ya han abierto la veda. Ahora proponen ampliar la ley para incluir a enfermos de alzheimer y enfermedades mentales. Creo que el 30% de la población toma psicofármacos o sea la veda la están abriendo a lo bestia. Esto va más deprisa de lo que yo suponía.



Por desgracia me cito a mi mismo.

Lo que antes comentaba César Vidal sin mucha fuente, parece que ahora ya es una noticia con respaldos solidos: se ha hecho eutanasia a miles de ancianos (quizá decenas de miles) en al menos dos países (España e Italia). Algunas de esas eutanasias han sido macabras: les ponían respiradores a presión para destrozarles los pulmones y que mueran lo antes posible.

Se dice que en Holanda la gente que tiene un accidente de tráfico o algo de eso suplican que no los lleven al hospital porque temen una muerte segura. Y efectivamente eso es justo lo que les hacen. Ya estamos aquí en esa fase.


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2020)

Hoy he visto a un tipo de unos 45 años con una máscara como la de la foto. Se bajaba también de una moto, pero no es ese el tema de este hilo. 
Allá él. En vez de llevar una discreta, llevaba una en la que se juega que le rompan la cara. 
.


----------



## McMax (20 May 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Hoy he visto a un tipo de unos 45 años con una máscara como la de la foto. Se bajaba también de una moto, pero no es ese el tema de este hilo.
> Allá él. En vez de llevar una discreta, llevaba una en la que se juega que le rompan la cara.
> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 324916



Menudo inconsciente, a quien se le ocurre ir en moto


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2020)

McMax dijo:


> Menudo inconsciente, a quien se le ocurre ir en moto



Lo de la moto es peor desde luego, pero con lo otro te expones a una agresión sin necesidad. 
En poco tiempo en Zaragoza uno perdió la vida por unos tirantes y otro perdió un ojo por llevar una bandera de España en su cazadora motera en un garito.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tiras aerosol a 4 tipos y tienes tu oportunidad de huir corriendo.
> 
> Tiras gel a uno o dos, te defiendes con Karate contundente contra un tercero y el cuarto probablemente recuerde que se ha dejado el cus cus en el fuego.
> 
> ...



Yo una vez tuve que salir corriendo con varios persiguiendome y pensé en hacer eso de revolverme contra el perseguidor más rápido, que era un tirillas. De lo que no me di cuenta es de que el gordo del grupo había dado la vuelta a la manzana por el lado corto y el muy cabron me hizo una zancadilla. 

Acabe en el suelo con todos los hijos de puta alrededor mío. Unos vecinos que pasaban por ahí me rescataron


----------



## Decipher (21 May 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Hoy he visto a un tipo de unos 45 años con una máscara como la de la foto. Se bajaba también de una moto, pero no es ese el tema de este hilo.
> Allá él. En vez de llevar una discreta, llevaba una en la que se juega que le rompan la cara.
> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 324916



Ahora haz un post con las locas del pelo morado, los del pañuelo palestino, los de la bandera republicana, el arco iris...


----------



## autsaider (3 Jun 2020)

En otro hilo ponen a esta negra como ejemplo de mujer cabal: 

Yo no sé si tengo las ideas de un genio o de un loco. Pero las conclusiones a las que he ido llegando son que ahí fuera hay una camada de psicópatas. Que hay que aislarse de la gente. Que cuando te toca estar con ellos tienes que seguirles el rollo mientras mantienes la distancia. Y que a la primera provocación que te hagan tienes que responder.

Hace unos días estaba en un local de comida. Un dependiente me miró con rabia, de improviso, así sin más. Durante un segundo me quedé sorprendido porque no había dicho ni hecho nada. Y alarmado. Luego se me encendió el cerebro. Saqué un spray de pimienta, lo puse encima de la mesa mientras le clavaba la mirada. Saqué el otro spray y la linterna y me puse en guardia mientras lo miraba con toda la mala hostia que me estaba llenando. Se acojonó y se escabulló.

Yo no habría hecho lo que ha hecho esa negra y no la veo como ejemplo de sensatez. Si esa negra fuese lista sabría que hay que mantenerse lejos de la gente. Y que cuando estás con ellos hay que seguirles el rollo. Y que tienes que estar preparado para meterte en una escalada de violencia.


----------



## JoseGZ (11 Jun 2020)

Mirad lo primero que han hecho los antifas gringos al "liberar" Seattle... poner fronteras vigiladas!!!


----------



## autsaider (11 Jun 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Por desgracia me cito a mi mismo.
> 
> Lo que antes comentaba César Vidal sin mucha fuente, parece que ahora ya es una noticia con respaldos solidos: se ha hecho eutanasia a miles de ancianos (quizá decenas de miles) en al menos dos países (España e Italia). Algunas de esas eutanasias han sido macabras: les ponían respiradores a presión para destrozarles los pulmones y que mueran lo antes posible.
> 
> Se dice que en Holanda la gente que tiene un accidente de tráfico o algo de eso suplican que no los lleven al hospital porque temen una muerte segura. Y efectivamente eso es justo lo que les hacen. Ya estamos aquí en esa fase.



Por desgracia me vuelvo a citar a mi mismo.

Si antes han hecho eutanasias encubiertas, en el próximo otoño planean hacerlas abiertas. Van a meter la eutanasia legal para "salvar la sanidad pública frente a la pandemia".


----------



## Decipher (13 Jun 2020)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Mirad lo primero que han hecho los antifas gringos al "liberar" Seattle... poner fronteras vigiladas!!!



No creo que Soros apruebe eso. Aunque si son solo para blancos igual si.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2020)

La actitud INcorrecta:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/chortina-sufriendo-acoso-en-barcelona.1372387/#


----------



## autsaider (1 Jul 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2

Ya hay bandas de moros con machetes que usan la brutalidad quizá por psicopatía, o quizá para transmitir el mensaje a sus futuras víctimas de que no se resistan, o quizá por ambas cosas.

Nuestros medios en vez de llamarlos "bandas de moros con machetes", o "la versión mora de la mara salvatrucha", o "menas metidos a gangsters", los llaman "charmiles". En vez de nombrarlos usando palabras que la gente entienda, inventan nuevas palabras para crear confusión.

Estaba viendo un documental sobre sudáfrica. Pese a que hay una media de 24 disturbios al día, miles de edificios públicos quemados, saqueos, asesinatos, tortura, etc. la gente no compra pistolas por dos motivos:
-porque lleva mucho tiempo y trabajo conseguir licencias
-porque cuanto menos sepa el sistema sobre ti menos podrá usar en tu contra
La gente compra pistolas de paintball y usa munición solida de fibra o hueca rellena de pimienta para defenderse.

Pues estaba pensando que la violencia en España ha subido de nivel. Lo del spray y la linterna y el karate funcionan en un entorno seguro. En el entorno en el que estamos entrando necesitamos nuevas herramientas y estrategias. No me digas que no llevabas tiempo pensándolo.


----------



## autsaider (3 Jul 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Invoco tu sabiduría. ¿Te animas a contarnos algo sobre el uso de armas de paintball como forma de autodefensa?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jul 2020)

Si emigra usted a USA...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jul 2020)

Disparar a alguien para proteger una huerta es un suicidio jurídico (y ético) en USA.

En expaña ya ni le cuento.

Ponga mejor una buena valla.

En un país hipotético que permitiese disparar a quien roba melocotones, sería mejor hasta disparar con una carabina de aire comprimido, que es muy improbablemente letal.

En un Mad Max post hundimiento del orden social en el cual el que nos robasen los tomates pusiese en peligro nuestra existencia una carabina 0.22 sí sería una excelente opción: Eficaz, altamente disuasorio, fácil de disparar, barato y difícilmente letal.

El ejército israelí usa Ruger 10/22, por ejemplo:







israel ruger 10/22 - Buscar con Google

No como arma de guerra, sino para control de multitudes "sub letal".

Yo estoy dispuesto a matar a mano desnuda si me fuese imprescindible para defender mi vida, pero sería *moralmente* (consideraciones jurídicas aparte) incapaz de disparar con un 0.22 para deferder una huerta: El bien robado no es proporcional con el daño causado al ladrón.

Hasta para disparar un balín de aire en el culo a alguien para defender una huerta me lo pensaría mucho aunque no lo penase la ley...*no lo haría* si no fuese en una situación de supervivencia real.

Hay que ser proporcional.


----------



## autsaider (8 Jul 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo estoy dispuesto a matar a mano desnuda si me fuese imprescindible para defender mi vida, pero sería *moralmente* (consideraciones jurídicas aparte) incapaz de disparar con un 0.22 para deferder una huerta: El bien robado no es proporcional con el daño causado al ladrón.
> 
> Hasta para disparar un balín de aire en el culo a alguien para defender una huerta me lo pensaría mucho aunque no lo penase la ley...*no lo haría* si no fuese en una situación de supervivencia real.
> 
> Hay que ser proporcional.



Tú no distingues el bien del mal y recurres a formulas matemáticas y artificios diversos para tratar de decidir lo que está bien y lo que está mal.

Eres como los daltónicos. No ven diferencia entre el rojo y el verde y recurren a trucos para tratar de distinguir uno de otro.


----------



## Nicors (8 Jul 2020)

Tanto rollo y No te has peleado en la calle yo he tenido varias me han roto la cara y la he roto, cuando aprendas a pelear en serio abre otro hilo.


----------



## autsaider (8 Jul 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> carabina 0.22 sí sería una excelente opción: Eficaz, altamente disuasorio, fácil de disparar, barato y difícilmente letal.



¿Y por qué no las pistolas de paintball? Son 1000 veces más sencillas de conseguir. Y cumplen con tus criterios de eficaz, altamente disuasorio, fácil de disparar, barato y difícilmente letal.

¿Por qué te complicas la vida?

¿O es que me estoy perdiendo yo algo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jul 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Tanto rollo y No te has peleado en la calle yo he tenido varias me han roto la cara y la he roto, cuando aprendas a pelear en serio abre otro hilo.



Es que mi objetivo es precisamente NO pelearme en la calle.

Algo debe estar haciendo usted mal si ha tenido "varias".


----------



## autsaider (11 Jul 2020)

Me he cruzado con un grupo de sacos de mierda. Todos con mascarilla. Uno de ellos se ha puesto a mirarme con cara de crítica.

El pensamiento de darles con la linterna y el spray ha surgido en mi como si fuera un autómata. Y mis manos se han movido solas para ponerme en posición de actuar.

Quizás el tio ha intuido lo que estaba a punto de pasar si me decía algo porque ha apartado la mirada.

Todo ha ocurrido en mi de forma automática. Algo en mi ha tomado el control y me ha puesto listo para actuar. Cuando el tipo ha apartado la mirada y ha pasado el peligro, entonces es cuando he vuelto en mi. Y me he dado cuenta de que estaba alarmado ante lo que estuvo a punto de pasar.

Luego me he puesto a analizar lo ocurrido. Me alegro un montón de que mi mente ya reaccione de forma automática y se ponga a hacer lo que tiene que hacer.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (12 Jul 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es que mi objetivo es precisamente NO pelearme en la calle.
> 
> Algo debe estar haciendo usted mal si ha tenido "varias".



Por qué no creas un movimiento o partido político si tantas ideas tienes? Macho, tanto hablar, si hasta los antivacunas han montado una manifestación hoy en Madrid


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2020)

*Javier, exdirectivo de Cajamurcia, degollado por el cliente ebrio de un bar al que quería calmar*
*Ocurrió este pasado viernes en Caravaca de la Cruz (Murcia). Estaba viendo el partido del Real Madrid ante el Alavés con un amigo. *

Javier, exdirectivo de Cajamurcia, degollado por el cliente ebrio de un bar al que quería calmar


----------



## PATITOXXL (13 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> *Javier, exdirectivo de Cajamurcia, degollado por el cliente ebrio de un bar al que quería calmar*
> *Ocurrió este pasado viernes en Caravaca de la Cruz (Murcia). Estaba viendo el partido del Real Madrid ante el Alavés con un amigo. *
> 
> Javier, exdirectivo de Cajamurcia, degollado por el cliente ebrio de un bar al que quería calmar






Borrachos, feministas, antifas... cuanto más lejos mejor. Son como las bombas sin detonar que quedan en campo de batalla, cuando menos te lo esperas...¡BOUM!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2020)

Gichin Funakoshi, el fundador de mi estilo de Karate escribió:

_Si te emborrachas con tus 20 mejores amigos, puedes terminar rodeado por tus 20 peores enemigos._

*OSS*


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Jul 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gichin Funakoshi, el fundador de mi estilo de Karate escribió:
> 
> _Si te emborrachas con tus 20 mejores amigos, puedes terminar rodeado por tus 20 peores enemigos._
> 
> *OSS*



Supergran verdad,hay que elegir muy bien con quién anda uno,tu propia gente drogada o moviéndose en ciertos ambientes ,te pone en peligro y por tanto aunque sea tu gente,si es necesario debes tomar distancia.Uno no debe ser arrastrado por las locuras o imprudencias de los demás,para eso tenemos la razón.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jul 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> y por tanto aunque sea tu gente,si es necesario debes tomar distancia



El mensaje de Funakoshi -creo- era que hasta tus mejores amigos pueden ser transofrmados en enemigos por el mefítico alcohol.

Alrededor de Borrachos siempre 100 metros de distancia.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Jul 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El mensaje de Funakoshi -creo- era que hasta tus mejores amigos pueden ser transofrmados en enemigos por el mefítico alcohol.
> 
> Alrededor de Borrachos siempre 100 metros de distancia.



Ellos mismos podrían atacarte al verse afectados por el alcohol,pero además meterte en peleas que no tienen nada que ver contigo.Cuando yo salía hace años de marcha con grupos de hombres,más de una vez ,alguno que se había pasado bebiendo ,lanzaba botellas al aire,si le daba a alguién nos podía haber metido en peleas con otros.O ver gente borracha(amigos mios) diciendo en el baño "¿quién quiere pelea conmigo?" por suerte nadie caia en la provocación pero el riesgo estaba ahi.La verdad es que prefería salir con gente que bebiera poco o nada,más tranquilo todo


----------



## autsaider (14 Jul 2020)

Tiene a su favor una sola cosa: 
-un cuerpo relativamente en forma.

Tiene en su contra todo lo siguiente:
-va en sandalias
-no lleva spray, ni linterna, ni nada que multiplique la fuerza
-no lleva proteción de ninguna clase

No puede luchar contra ellos. Y tampoco escapar. Y tampoco puede intimidarlos para que busquen otra presa. Conclusión: la pelea estaba decidida antes de empezar. Los moros lo sabían y por eso van a por él y siguen hasta que lo tumban.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (14 Jul 2020)

autsaider dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> Invoco tu sabiduría. ¿Te animas a contarnos algo sobre el uso de armas de paintball como forma de autodefensa?



No conozco los juguetes de paintball pero creo que usan perdigones de plástico rellenos de pintura, si en vez de pintura usaran gas pimienta o sosa cáustica tal vez sería efectivo pero altamente ilegal.


----------



## autsaider (19 Sep 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *CAMÚFLESE
> 
> Camúflese*. Por ejemplo no vayan por la calle por una bandera española, sea esta bicolor (Roja y Gualda) o tricolor ("Republicana").
> 
> ...



¿Y qué respondes a este video?



Dice que la izmierda se impone porque la gente normal creemos que la convivencia exige ceder.

Y el problema es que es al revés: si ven que no les plantas cara cuando te pisotean entonces te pisotean aún más. La izmierda son como el matón del colegio que solo deja de abusar cuando sabe que le van a partir del cara a la siguiente provocación. Con ellos no puedes usar la lógica. Tienes que comportarte como un energúmeno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Sep 2020)

La izquierda son el 90% de los expañoles.

El PP es de izquierdas.

No molestar a los izquierdistas es tan esencial para vivir tranquilo en expaña como no molestar a los musulmanes para vivir en Arabia Saudí.

En ser energúmenos ellos nos van a ganar siempre. Y son más.

Yo ni me significo ni discuto con desconocidos. En absoluto.

Y si algún desconocido hace siquiera ademán de agredirme (ha pasado) no discuto, simplemente grito ALTO mientras saco spray y linterna y me pongo en guardia de combate. Hasta ahora con este gesto ha bastado para detener el conato de agresión.


----------



## autsaider (20 Sep 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La izquierda son el 90% de los expañoles.
> 
> El PP es de izquierdas.
> 
> ...



En otras palabras: la civilización ha caido y se trata de intentar sobrevivir en medio del desastre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Sep 2020)

Evola lo resume más poéticamente.

*Men among the ruins.*

*Riding the tiger.*


----------



## Vellón (20 Sep 2020)

Algunas de las precauciones que usted @AYN RANDiano2 describe las aprendemos las mujeres a las 8 años cuando tenemos que bajar a por el pan y ya quedan para siempre. Son prevenciones totalmente interiorizadas, entramos a portales y garajes como si fuésemos el FBI solo que sin pipa.
Dicho esto, pillo sitio y lo estudiaré con atención, interesante y constructivo.
Felicidades al OP y gracias.


----------



## meusac (20 Sep 2020)

De acuerdo contigo, pero yo, si fuese joven , aprendería artes marciales para vengarme de los hijos de put.......a


----------



## ueee3 (21 Sep 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La izquierda son el 90% de los expañoles.
> 
> El PP es de izquierdas.
> 
> ...



¿Seguro que querían agredirte y no algo también feo como pedirte un cigarro, pero no tan feo?


----------



## ueee3 (21 Sep 2020)

Vellón dijo:


> Algunas de las precauciones que usted @AYN RANDiano2 describe las aprendemos las mujeres a las 8 años cuando tenemos que bajar a por el pan y ya quedan para siempre. Son prevenciones totalmente interiorizadas, entramos a portales y garajes como si fuésemos el FBI solo que sin pipa.
> Dicho esto, pillo sitio y lo estudiaré con atención, interesante y constructivo.
> Felicidades al OP y gracias.



¿Puedes contarnos por qué las mujeres lo interiorizan a los 8 años y los hombres no?

Puede que los hombres también pero luego lo desaprenden.


----------



## Vellón (21 Sep 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Puedes contarnos por qué las mujeres lo interiorizan a los 8 años y los hombres no?
> 
> Puede que los hombres también pero luego lo desaprenden.



Estoy segura de que usted entiende perfectamente mi mensaje y lo que quiero decir, lamentablemente he tenido que generalizar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Sep 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Seguro que querían agredirte y no algo también feo como pedirte un cigarro, pero no tan feo?



Pedir un cigarrillo es una apertura muy frecuente para asaltarte.


----------



## Luke15 (23 Sep 2020)

autsaider dijo:


> Me he cruzado con un grupo de sacos de mierda. Todos con mascarilla. Uno de ellos se ha puesto a mirarme con cara de crítica.
> 
> El pensamiento de darles con la linterna y el spray ha surgido en mi como si fuera un autómata. Y mis manos se han movido solas para ponerme en posición de actuar.
> 
> ...



Haría lo mismo con la policía ?


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Sep 2020)

La palabara "survivalismo" es ridícula.
Si escribieras un libro, los capítulos estarían desordenados y el lector, para seguir el hilo, tendría que pasar de la página 15 a la 300.

Tus putos anglicismos hacen de leerte un auténtico asco.


----------



## Gorkako (23 Sep 2020)

S. GOKU dijo:


> Que arte marcial recomiendas para peleas en la calle?



Por lo que dice correr ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Sep 2020)

S. GOKU dijo:


> Que arte marcial recomiendas para peleas en la calle?



Eso es como preguntar por el sentido de la vida...

Merece un hilo.

Probablemente MMA. Un arte marcial no basta.

En Karate hacemos poco o nada suelo.

En Judo no hacen distancia.

En Taekwondo hacen demasiadas patadas y de "fantasía".

En Karate Kyokushinkai no dan puñetazos a la cara (¡!)

En Shotokan hacemos poco contacto.

Aikido es una chiste para todos los demás...


----------



## autsaider (5 Oct 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La izquierda son el 90% de los expañoles.
> 
> No molestar a los izquierdistas es tan esencial para vivir tranquilo en expaña como no molestar a los musulmanes para vivir en Arabia Saudí.



¿Pero se puede vivir tranquilo en España? Imposible.

Lo que me tiene asustado es que nuestros paisanos tardaron años en darse cuenta de que había una burbuja. Con el covid barrunto que pasará igual. Estarán haciendo confinamientos durante años y toda clase de locuras antes de darse cuenta.


----------



## autsaider (6 Oct 2020)

Me gustaría que hubiera un virus peligrosísimo que si te coge te destroza, porque si lo hubiera entonces lo normal es que el virus mute a toda hostia hacia las formas más idoneas para sí mismo (o sea: que el virus pase a ser como los demás y por tanto solo mate a la gente que ya tenía un pie en la tumba antes de que les llegara el virus). Me gustaría porque si ese fuera el caso entonces el daño sería limitado.

Me gustaría que no hubiera un virus peligrosísimo, pero que si que hubiera una conspiración para hacernos creer en el virus. Porque si hay una conspiración entonces es que hay alguien que está al mando y actúa con lógica. Me gustaría porque si ese fuera el caso entonces el daño sería limitado.

Por desgracia no ocurre ni lo uno ni lo otro. Lo que ocurre es que nos rodean un atajo de cafres haciendo el cafre. Y el daño que van a provocar no es limitado sino infinito.

Hoy he tenido ocasión de conversar con un grupo de compatriotas. Y he comprobado que mis peores temores son ciertos. Esto es como la burbuja. Y van a pasar años antes de que dejen de hacer el cafre.


----------



## elviejo (25 Oct 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Eso es como preguntar por el sentido de la vida...
> 
> Merece un hilo.
> 
> ...



Si no tienes experiencia de combate no tienes nada.

El fallo de la enseñanza, ojo no digo la técnica, de la mayoría de artes marciales a nivel hobby es que no se hace sparring.

Sin sparring, sin moratones, sin entrenar y saber lo que es encajar varios golpes, sin años de curtirse el lomo y de que te lo curtan... No sabes luchar.

Por eso el boxeo es tan efectivo. Porque se basa todo en técnicas de contacto que se aplican en cada extremo.

(No el fitboxing por supuesto)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Oct 2020)

Yo en mi casa tengo Visonic, instaladas por Tyco.

Funcionan bien, dan pocas falsas alarmas y te detectan siempre. Aguantan bien la intemperie y me dan un centinela de exteriores perimetral muy eficaz.

No sé cuánto cuestan de nuevas ni cómo se lo monta uno a su aire, sin compañía.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2021)

Ahora estamos en la fase en la que los menas, los okupas y otros grupos delictivos van comprobando que pueden hacer casi todo lo que quieran. Y que si interviene la poli o los jueces, es para hacerles a sus víctimas mucho más que a ellos.

Los que conocen sudamerica dicen que esta fase por desgracia no va a durar mucho. Lo siguiente será que los delincuentes se organicen por barrios y se conviertan en los amos de su territorio. La gente aceptará sus abusos porque aprenderán mediante dramáticas experiencias que someterse es el mal menor.


----------



## autsaider (9 Ene 2021)

Relacionado con lo que contaba en mi mensaje anterior:

Aquí un video donde unos moros agreden a un tipo... ¡y son los agresores los que parece ser que reciben apoyo!



Yo siento nauseas hacia este país y hacia sus habitantes. Imaginaos lo que pensarán esos inmis. Exacto: piensan que van a coger lo que es suyo y a hacer lo que quieran.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ene 2021)

A BCN decidií no ir nunca más hace 20 años.

Apuntaba maneras ya entonces.


----------



## SPQR (13 Ene 2021)

¿A qué resolución? 4K(8mp) o inferior?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Ene 2021)

caz dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 A falta de ser repetitivo... durante este post y otros similares recomiendas distintas linternas, e visto que has mencionado hasta 3 modelos distintos.
> 
> Si tuvieses que escoger una sola que te sirva para deslumbrar me queda claro que minimo de 2000 y con baterías 2x16850 si la memoria no me falla.
> 
> ...



Esto es como peguntar por el sentido de la vida...

Mi Oráculo linternero:

Parametrek Flashlights

2 cosas que he aprendido:

* Una linterna ultra potente de 1 batería 18650 da mucha luz UNOS SEGUNDOS. No me gusta. Prefiero que de 1000-1500 lumens más tiempo.

* Esta Jetbeam se puede llevar en el bolsillo todo el año excepto en verano:

WL-S4-GT_Products Center-JETBeam Electronic Technology Co.Ltd.







Muy, muy buena. Mucha luz mucho tiempo. Altamente regulable. Portable en el día a día vestido "de civil".

Al final hoy llevo esta Jetbeam en el bolsillo de la chaqueta (sí, la chaqueta hay que comprarla mirando primero si la Jetbeam cabe bien) y una linternita de 1000 lm en los pantalones (una vieja Olight m1X Striker que nunca me ha fallado)

He gastado una pasta en linternas súper potentes de 1 batería 18650 que -de momento- he dejado de usar.


----------



## autsaider (14 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Una linterna ultra potente de 1 batería 18650 da mucha luz UNOS SEGUNDOS. No me gusta. Prefiero que de 1000-1500 lumens más tiempo.



¿Y no es esa la función que se busca: dar el máximo de luz el tiempo justo de cegarlo?


----------



## autsaider (14 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto es como peguntar por el sentido de la vida...



¿Y eso que significa?


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La izquierda son el 90% de los expañoles.
> 
> El PP es de izquierdas.



Llámalos colectivistas, creo que se entiende mejor que "de izquierdas". Lo opuesto es el individualismo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Ene 2021)

Martín Marco dijo:


> ¿En verano? Yo tengo un chaleco y te digo que hay que tener valor para llevar eso en verano.
> 
> Por no hablar de que llamas la atención que no veas. Me fui a un pueblo de 2000 habitantes con él y llamaron a la Guardia Civil. Sí, los agentes se rieron cuando llegaron y no le dieron importancia, pero quiero decir que eso pega mucho el cante e incluso hay gente que se pone paranoica.



Funda, camiseta de manga corta, portaplacas 

CHALECO PORTA PLACAS ENGARDE T-SHIRT - Equipamientos Policiales


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo en mi casa tengo Visonic, instaladas por Tyco.
> 
> Funcionan bien, dan pocas falsas alarmas y te detectan siempre. Aguantan bien la intemperie y me dan un centinela de exteriores perimetral muy eficaz.
> 
> No sé cuánto cuestan de nuevas ni cómo se lo monta uno a su aire, sin compañía.



Sabes alguna alternativa válida para cuando no hay red eléctrica? He hablado con Tyco y la suya no es posible instalarla sin red.


----------



## SPQR (20 Ene 2021)

Para lo que comentas tienes que irte a camaras autonomas como estas que usan los cazadores y que se usan para vigilar fincas aisladas. Tienen bateria, grabacion nocturna, memoria para grabar e incluso se pueden conseguir con conexion 4G. Se ponen camufladas en un arbol y te avisa incluso cuando detecta movimientos. Hay que pasar regularmente a reponer la bateria y descargar la memoria.

Por la cadena "camara de caza 4G" podras encontrar variedad en un buscador.









Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sabes alguna alternativa válida para cuando no hay red eléctrica? He hablado con Tyco y la suya no es posible instalarla sin red.


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Para lo que comentas tienes que irte a camaras autonomas como estas que usan los cazadores y que se usan para vigilar fincas aisladas. Tienen bateria, grabacion nocturna, memoria para grabar e incluso se pueden conseguir con conexion 4G. Se ponen camufladas en un arbol y te avisa incluso cuando detecta movimientos. Hay que pasar regularmente a reponer la bateria y descargar la memoria.
> 
> Por la cadena "camara de caza 4G" podras encontrar variedad en un buscador.



Las he mirado, pero no se si se podrían hackear para que me avise al móvil, porque de nada me sirve tener un video de como me roban.

Edito. Las 4g parece que sí te avisan al correo o a la App si hay movimiento. Gracias


----------



## SPQR (20 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Las he mirado, pero no se si se podrían hackear para que me avise al móvil, porque de nada me sirve tener un video de como me roban.



Las hay que te avisan. Es cuestión de buscarlas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Las hay que te avisan. Es cuestión de buscarlas.



Encontradas, gracias.


----------



## SPQR (20 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Encontradas, gracias.



Yo tengo una basica instalada, sin conexion 4G ni nada de eso, para vigilar la parcela y es un aparatejo muy util. Pague cerca de 60€ y la tengo varios años ya. 

Hace fotos si detecta movimientos, y ademas de intrusos sirve para ver bichos que pululan por allí. Ha captado gatos, ratas y aves varias en todo el tiempo que la tengo. Colocada en un arbol es practicamente indistinguible, muy poca gente seria capaz de detectarla.

Yo la tengo para controlar a posteriori quien haya podido entrar a robar. Para lo que tu quieres es necesario que tenga conexión y configurarla bien para que te avise, pero es perfectamente factible.


----------



## autsaider (25 Ene 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 

¿Que linterna recomiendas ahora?


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Ene 2021)

pregunta importante, el objetivista oscuro se pone mascarilla de subnormal o procura hacer taqiya y camuflarse con la masa oveja a pesar de respirar co2


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pregunta importante, el objetivista oscuro se pone mascarilla de subnormal o procura hacer taqiya y camuflarse con la masa oveja a pesar de respirar co2



Contestó, que se pone mascarilla quitamultas de rejilla.


----------



## Cormac (25 Ene 2021)

Domm dijo:


> Yo tengo hombros anchos y brazos pesados. Solo un necio se atrevería a acercarse a mi en una pelea. Lo que te falta para dejar de ser un desastre es la decisión de salir al encuentro, buscar el contacto, aún sabiendo que le harás muchísimo daño a tu oponente, y eso psicológicamente puede neutralizar parte de tu poder de ataque si empiezas a pensar en el _después _de la pelea, cuando puedas enfrentar un proceso penal o cualquier cosa. Ahora bien, en el apocalipsis zombie eso no importará desde luego.
> 
> Volviendo a tu caso, un oponente experimentado y con menor potencia en los brazos te mirará fijamente esperando a que tus ojos se desvíen de él para atacarte de lejos con patadas o arrojándote objetos. Lo que debes hacer es nunca perderlo de vista, solo estar alerta de que alguien más no te ataque por la espalda, y tan pronto como puedas descargarle un puñetazo en la cabeza a tu oponente que lo dejará mareado y confundido el tiempo suficiente para arrojarlo al suelo y masacrarlo delante de todos. Así verás que todo el mundo te conocerá te sabrá que es mala idea meterse con alguien con esas características físicas.



Podrás tener los hombros anchos y todo lo que quieras, que como te cazen el rostro caes al suelo. La cara no se entrena y hay muchos nervios ahí. 
Por eso mejor evitar las peleas. Es otra historia al gym o la mazadura que puedas tener.


----------



## autsaider (26 Ene 2021)

Me temo que nos estamos sudamericanizando en directo. Peleas de puñetazos a navajazos son cada vez más comunes. De momento solo en algunos lugares, pronto en todo el territorio.



Cuando un moro se queda en barco a la deriva, se moviliza el ejército para rescatarlo. Cuando un moro te apuñala la poli no hace nada. 

Si el moro que viene a apuñalarte termina con la crisma rota, entonces la poli si que viene, pero para atacarte a ti.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2021)

Sociedad: - Los 8 errores básicos del ciclista agredido en Canarias|¿Sabe usted identificarlos viendo el vídeo?|Terminó apalizado por NO saber cuidarse


----------



## autsaider (11 Mar 2021)

¿Compramos el weinen o el rass? ¿o da igual uno que otro?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Mar 2021)

Red sabre gordo gel a quien vaya a comprar solo uno


----------



## autsaider (12 Mar 2021)

Al final he comprado el weinen y el rass. Y todavía estoy con la duda de cual es mejor.

PD: Acabo de probar el sabre red gel y el espuma. Y es mejor el gel: sale a chorro, a más distancia y durante mucho más tiempo.


----------



## autsaider (14 Mar 2021)

¿Cual es la técnica más sencilla, eficaz y al alcance de todos? La patada en los cojones.

Si la técnica funcionara, cuando un drogota enloquece de rabia y agrede a su novia, pues ella le da una patada en los cojones. O cuando un cafre se te pone violento pues le das una patada en los cojones. ¿Verdad?

La técnica no funciona por muchos motivos:
-El primer motivo es que la agresión ocurre en un instante: va todo tan rápido que si le lanzas una patada en los cojones le acabas dando en el muslo o al aire. 
-El segundo motivo es que el cerebro se desconecta en esas situaciones y necesita un tiempo antes de ponerse a trabajar. Justo cuando necesitas que esté más fino es cuando menos lo está.
-El tercer motivo es que tú no estás ni al 50% de tu capacidad, pero el agresor si que lo está. Si crees que él va a actuar con torpeza vas mal porque eso no va a pasar.

El resultado es que cuando llega el momento de la agresión haces lo que puedes: el torpe que recibe palos.

Imagino que la solución es:
-o bien contratar guardaespaldas
-o bien estar siempre alerta
-¿alguna otra?


----------



## Cormac (14 Mar 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Cual es la técnica más sencilla, eficaz y al alcance de todos? La patada en los cojones.
> 
> Si la técnica funcionara, cuando un drogota enloquece de rabia y agrede a su novia, pues ella le da una patada en los cojones. O cuando un cafre se te pone violento pues le das una patada en los cojones. ¿Verdad?
> 
> ...



En el caso de una pelea ya inevitable (no puedes huir y ya te están dando), y no domines ningún arte marcial, céntrate en su rostro. Todas las hostias ahí, que es donde están todos los nervios.


----------



## autsaider (15 Mar 2021)

Luego de discutirlo con la almohada vuelvo a plantearlo ahora ya mejor.

¿Cual es la técnica más sencilla, eficaz y al alcance de todos? La patada en los cojones.

Cuando el drogota que ella se buscó de novio enloquece de rabia y la agrede, pues ella lo para con una patada en los cojones. O cuando un tio te asalta pues lo detienes con una patada en los cojones. ¿Verdad?

La técnica no funciona por muchos motivos:
-El primer motivo es que la agresión ocurre en un instante: va todo tan rápido que si le lanzas una patada en los cojones lo más probable es que acabes dando en el muslo o al aire. 
-El segundo motivo es que ante una agresión instantánea e inesperada (y las agresiones son siempre así) el cerebro entra en shock y necesita al menos 5 segundos antes de volver a la normalidad y poder hacer algo coherente.
-El tercer motivo es que tú estás en shock pero tu agresor no lo está. Tú eres el megatorpe, él no.

Si la técnica más sencilla, eficaz y al alcance de todos resulta que no funciona cuando te agreden ¿entonces qué coño va a funcionar?

No creo que haya forma de evitar el shock ante una agresión inesperada. Solo se me ocurren estas tres soluciones:
-Apuntarse a clases de boxeo o de mma. De esa manera el cerebro no se amolda ante la agresión repentina e inesperada, pero al menos si se amolda a no entrar en pánico cuando tienes un elemento hostil a un metro de distancia y sabes que cualquier error supone llevarte una hostia (o cadena de hostias). Si se adapta a eso algo es algo.
-Estar alerta.
-Si vemos a alguien peligroso amenazarle con que no se acerque.

Algunas preguntas:
¿Alguna sugerencia?
¿Donde se encuentran ahora gimnasios donde recibir golpes? Está todo cerrado. 
¿Hay algún modo de unir una linterna con un spray?


----------



## Cormac (17 Mar 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Luego de discutirlo con la almohada vuelvo a plantearlo ahora ya mejor.
> 
> ¿Cual es la técnica más sencilla, eficaz y al alcance de todos? La patada en los cojones.
> 
> ...



Los gimnasios están abiertos. Uso obligatorio de mascarilla. Siendo como es cardio cualquier arte marcial totalmente desaconsejable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2021)

Discrepo.

Hago Karate con mascarilla de rejila y cero problemas.


----------



## autsaider (2 Abr 2021)

¿La solución era no contestar a la puerta?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Abr 2021)

La policía no va tirar una puerta de un domicilio donde nadie les ha contestado.

No es que no haya que abrir: es que no hay que dar señales de vida.


----------



## Cormac (6 Abr 2021)

La policía no puede entrar en tu domicilio. Cierto. 
Pero si que puede decirte: Salga usted de su casa que tenemos que hacerle unas preguntas. Y tienes que salir. 
Algunos países pensáis que vuestro domicilio es una embajada.


----------



## RalphWiggum (6 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La policía no va tirar una puerta de un domicilio donde nadie les ha contestado.
> 
> No es que no haya que abrir: es que no hay que dar señales de vida.





Un poco tarde si llevas el día atronando el barrio con tus altavoces 
.
.


----------



## RalphWiggum (6 Abr 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Las he mirado, pero no se si se podrían hackear para que me avise al móvil, porque de nada me sirve tener un video de como me roban.
> 
> Edito. Las 4g parece que sí te avisan al correo o a la App si hay movimiento. Gracias





Con chortina y todo:



.
.


----------



## autsaider (11 Abr 2021)

Lo poco de democracia y de estado de derecho que había en España a partir del 9 de mayo se acaba.


----------



## Cold (11 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Lo poco de democracia y de estado de derecho que había en España a partir del 9 de mayo se acaba.



¿A quién le importa la democracia si esta nos lleva a un estado totalitario y represivo peor que una dictadura militar?

Estoy hasta los cojones de los "demócratas" , todo el que escucho hablar de democracia o derechos se que es un enemigo de la libertad.

Si hablan de estado de derecho, marcos, pactos, etc... ni te cuento.

Creo que me estoy volviendo un misántropo democráticamente hablando porque mis derechos están recogidos en muchos tratados, convenios y pactos internacionales. Los cuales nos hemos dado, reconocido y aceptado entre todos. Todo esto en un marco legal reconocido desde los tiempos de Cicerón.


----------



## autsaider (11 Abr 2021)

Si lo que viene es esto o algo parecido, si pretenden eliminar a los seres aberrantes para salvar la civilización, pues en el caso de España tendrán que suprimir más o menos al 90% de la población:

"En el futuro será cuestión de encontrar la forma de reducir la población. Empezaremos por el viejo, porque en cuanto supera los 60-65 años el hombre vive más de lo que produce y le cuesta caro a la sociedad.

Luego los débiles y luego los inútiles que no aportan nada a la sociedad porque cada vez serán más, y sobre todo finalmente los estúpidos. 

Eutanasia dirigida a estos grupos; la eutanasia deberá ser un instrumento esencial de nuestras sociedades futuras, en todos los casos.

Por supuesto, no podremos ejecutar personas ni organizar campamentos. Nos desharemos de ellos haciéndoles creer que es por su propio bien.

Una población demasiado grande, y en su mayor parte innecesaria, es algo económicamente demasiado caro. Socialmente, también es mucho mejor que la máquina humana se detenga abruptamente en lugar de deteriorarse gradualmente.

¡No podremos pasar pruebas de inteligencia en millones y millones de personas, se puede imaginar!

Encontraremos algo o lo causaremos; una pandemia que apunte a ciertas personas, una crisis económica real o no, un virus que afectará a los viejos o los mayores, no importa, los débiles y los miedosos sucumbirán. 

El estúpido lo creerá y pedirá ser tratado. Nos habremos cuidado de haber planificado el tratamiento, un tratamiento que será la solución.

La selección de los idiotas se hará, pues, por sí sola: irán solos al matadero"


----------



## SPQR (11 Abr 2021)

De dónde sale ese entrecomillado? Fuente?



autsaider dijo:


> Si lo que viene es esto o algo parecido, si pretenden eliminar a los seres aberrantes para salvar la civilización, pues en el caso de España tendrán que suprimir más o menos al 90% de la población:
> 
> "En el futuro será cuestión de encontrar la forma de reducir la población. Empezaremos por el viejo, porque en cuanto supera los 60-65 años el hombre vive más de lo que produce y le cuesta caro a la sociedad.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (11 Abr 2021)

El Prostitucional y sus costumbres.



autsaider dijo:


> Lo poco de democracia y de estado de derecho que había en España a partir del 9 de mayo se acaba.


----------



## autsaider (11 Abr 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> De dónde sale ese entrecomillado? Fuente?








Jacques Attali fue un asesor de François Mitterrand (expresidente de Francia) y escribió esto en el año 1981


Ya estaba escrito, esto es una plandemia para liquidar primero a los COVIDIOTAS. "En el futuro será cuestión de encontrar la forma de reducir la población. Empezaremos por el viejo, porque en cuanto supera los 60-65 años el hombre vive más de lo que produce y le cuesta caro a la sociedad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (11 Abr 2021)

Por cierto en el otro hilo están comentando que Attali no dijo eso, al menos no en el libro.


----------



## autsaider (14 Abr 2021)

Desde el primer momento ha estado claro:

Casi todos los seres de este planeta son parásitos. El parasitismo es la forma de vida casi exclusiva. Durante miles de millones de años ha habido una carrera de armamentos entre huesped y patógeno. Para sobrevivir, el sistema inmune se ha vuelto tan paradójico y tan desmesuradamente complejo que si te pones a trastearlo vas a provocar el desastre a menos que estudies el asunto durante años. Por eso las vacunas tardan años en desarrollarse.

Ahora han creado una vacuna en meses. Y sabemos que eso no es posible.

Los estudios clínicos están cerrados. De hecho ni siquiera te permiten coger un frasco de vacuna y analizarlo para al menos saber que lleva. Es imposible que puedas demostrar científicamente ante un tribunal que la vacuna te ha hecho algún mal.

Por si acaso encuentras algún modo de hacerlo, se han blindado legalmente de una forma tan completa, que ni siquiera los jueces pueden demandar si les ocurre algo malo.

Toda la información disponible apunta a que estas vacunas están diseñadas para crear el caos en nuestro sistema inmune. Los patógenos harán el resto.

Y ahora me encuentro con este video que lo confirma:









EL VIDEO MAGISTRAL SOBRE LA VACUNA COVID. Lo que no nos cuentan (el mejor video que he visto).-UACD.tv


Video magistral de la Doctora Karina Acevedo sobre las vacunas contra el sars-cov2, que causa el covid-19 y sus gravísimos riesgos.




uacd.tv


----------



## autsaider (14 Abr 2021)

Un resumen de su discurso:

La gran mayoría de la gente tiene linfocitos asesinos en cantidad suficiente. Son ellos los que normalmente se encargan de los virus. Y no necesitan vacuna para generar anticuerpos contra el covid. Son solo unos pocos los que la necesitan. Pero incluso estos pocos no deberían vacunarse por los siguientes motivos:

Los que tienen bajos los linfocitos asesinos deberían tomar vitamina d y cuidar su salud. Nada más.

Usan vacuna de spike porque es baratísima. Están haciendo su agosto. Hay vacunas muchísimo mejores, pero no darían tanto beneficio.

Al inyectar la vacuna en ratones hay inflamación severa en órganos críticos. Y algunos mueren aunque relativamente pocos.

Pasan los meses y la vacuna ha funcionado. Y ese es el problema: que el sistema inmune reacciona de forma desproporcionada cuando encuentra el sars. Habrá exceso de inflamación. Tendrán asfixia y el resto de problemas para los que supuestamente les protege.

Otro problema es que el sistema inmune pierde la capacidad de adaptarse a nuevos patógenos. Y los virus de arn mutan rápido. Tendrán que sacar nuevas vacunas cada dos por tres y tendrán que pinchárselas todas. O morirán.

Y con cada nuevo pinchazo su sistema inmune se vuelve cada vez más loco. Hasta que al final morirán igualmente aunque se pongan todas las vacunas y tratamientos que existan.

Va a provocar una limpieza de gente con asma, con hipertensión, diabetes, etc.

¿Es ignorancia lo que están haciendo? No.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Un resumen de su discurso:
> 
> La gran mayoría de la gente tiene linfocitos asesinos en cantidad suficiente. Son ellos los que normalmente se encargan de los virus. Y no necesitan vacuna para generar anticuerpos contra el covid. Son solo unos pocos los que la necesitan. Pero incluso estos pocos no deberían vacunarse por los siguientes motivos:
> 
> ...



No han demostrado que el sars2 exista, no lo han aislado. Lo mismo pasó con el timosida, nunca fue aislado. Es todo una operación psicológica de los servicios de inteligencia...


----------



## autsaider (14 Abr 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No han demostrado que el sars2 exista, no lo han aislado.



Explica eso y no des nada por sabido.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Explica eso y no des nada por sabido.



Lea. 






Postulados de Koch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## autsaider (14 Abr 2021)

Al ignore.


----------



## autsaider (15 Abr 2021)

Antes pensaba lo obvio: que por alguna razón desconocida quieren dinamitar la economía y de eso van todos estos confinamientos. Ahora estoy empezando a ver que quieren inyectarnos algo que va a provocar un holocausto real. El plan desde el principio ha sido ese: dinamitar la economía y dinamitar la población.

Y lo preocupante es que si sin ningún holocausto los españoles han aplaudido toda esta mierda, cuando empiece el holocausto real (y va a empezar) entonces aplaudirán hasta los campos de concentración.


----------



## Fukuoka San (15 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Antes pensaba lo obvio: que por alguna razón desconocida quieren dinamitar la economía y de eso van todos estos confinamientos. Ahora estoy empezando a ver que quieren inyectarnos algo que va a provocar un holocausto real. El plan desde el principio ha sido ese: dinamitar la economía y dinamitar la población.
> 
> Y lo preocupante es que si sin ningún holocausto los españoles han aplaudido toda esta mierda, cuando empiece el holocausto real (y va a empezar) entonces aplaudirán hasta los campos de concentración.



El plan es multinivel, producen más beneficios.


----------



## autsaider (16 Abr 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2

Cuando abriste este hilo ¿alguna vez te planteaste que ibamos a vivir una situación de reset poblacional?

Yo tengo pocas dudas de que a eso vamos. La autodefensa y el survivalismo integral ahora debería reducirse a evitar las vacunas.

Y mi caracter pesimista me dice que esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Después del reset poblacional vendrán guerras o hiperinflación o vete a saber. Pero seguro que algo malo.


----------



## Cold (18 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Antes pensaba lo obvio: que por alguna razón desconocida quieren dinamitar la economía y de eso van todos estos confinamientos. Ahora estoy empezando a ver que quieren inyectarnos algo que va a provocar un holocausto real. El plan desde el principio ha sido ese: dinamitar la economía y dinamitar la población.
> 
> Y lo preocupante es que si sin ningún holocausto los españoles han aplaudido toda esta mierda, cuando empiece el holocausto real (y va a empezar) entonces aplaudirán hasta los campos de concentración.




¿Te has planteado la relación entre escasez (acaparación) de recursos naturales y pandemia?


----------



## autsaider (19 Abr 2021)

Otro efecto es que la vacuna quita de enmedio a las cepas que casi no matan y deja via libre a las que matan de verdad. Añade a eso que el sistema inmune ha quedado capado después de la vacuna. Y el resultado es que los covitarados van a tener un holocausto solo que esta vez real.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Cuando abriste este hilo ¿alguna vez te planteaste que ibamos a vivir una situación de reset poblacional?



Hace ya muchos años comprendí -con el tema VIOGEN- que las guerras ahora no son Estado versus Estado, sino Estado versus Población (llamarlo "Sociedad" es atribuirle virtudes de las cuales carece la borregada)

Hace ya años me maravillé de que la Guerra VIOGEN del Estado contra la Población o la Guerra del TimoSIDA fuesen Guerras que afectaban sólo a quien quisiese apuntarse a ellas, dejando indemne al que no.

Y me dije "algún día van a ampliar la guerra".

Ese día llegó en marzo de 2020.


----------



## autsaider (19 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hace ya muchos años comprendí -con el tema VIOGEN- que las guerras ahora no son Estado versus Estado, sino Estado versus Población (llamarlo "Sociedad" es atribuirle virtudes de las cuales carece la borregada)
> 
> Hace ya años me maravillé de que la Guerra VIOGEN del Estado contra la Población o la Guerra del TimoSIDA fuesen Guerras que afectaban sólo a quien quisiese apuntarse a ellas, dejando indemne al que no.
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo bigger, stronger, faster y mi me resulta fascinante lo siguiente:

-Prohiben el uso de esteroides. 
-El motivo es el siguiente: lo mismo que los cacahuetes (y multitud de cosas) pueden ser mortales, los esteroides (al menos en teoría) también podrían ser mortales. Por tanto los prohiben. 
-No dan datos científicos que expliquen las razones de prohibirlos. 
-Y al mismo tiempo prohiben hacer investigaciones de manera que nadie pueda demostrar que son beneficiosos.

Me asombra que esto pueda llegar a pasar. Increible.


----------



## autsaider (20 Abr 2021)

Ya vamos sabiendo algo más del escenario survivalista al que nos llevan. Han aprobado la ley de cambio climático y transición energética. Viene a ser esto:
-nos ponen tantas trabas para trabajar que cada vez más gente estará en paro y cada vez los sueldos serán más precarios
-la bancarrota del estado es inevitable así que funcionarios y pensionistas al fin van a pagar por lo que han hecho
-va a haber hiperinflación si o si: el derrumbe del sistema productivo y la megaexplosión de la masa monetaria lo convierten en una certeza
-el que tenga ahorros los perderá: tendremos que preguntar a los argentinos que coño hacemos al respecto
-a nivel global los mega ricos están invirtiendo en empresas de basura y cadenas de supermercados porque son las únicas que seguirán funcionando


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ​Spin Off de este hilo:​​Mad Max: Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante "Jungla de Asfalto" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
> 
> Concepto básico.
> 
> ...



Que artes marciales o deportes de contacto aconsejas para un enfrentamiento o pelea? me han hablado muy bien del kick boxing y del nihon tai jitsu.

Que recomendacion das a la gente que padece acoso laboral?? Esto daña gravemente a nivel mental POR PROPIA EXPERIENCIA TE LO DIGO ES LA MUERTE EN VIDA. De echones una situacion que yo y otras personas nos topamos muy a menudo


----------



## xalaxi (20 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que artes marciales o deportes de contacto aconsejas para un enfrentamiento o pelea? me han hablado muy bien del kick boxing y del nihon tai jitsu.



El atletismo


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que recomendacion das a la gente que padece acoso laboral??



Le están enseñando que usted no se valora, si es que cree que en su trabajo, no lo valoran. Valórese, no haga nada por los demás que no quiera hacer, para que los demás hagan a cambio algo por usted. La frase típica es: "Con lo que yo he hecho por ti, así me lo pagas". 




Elbrujo dijo:


> artes marciales o deportes de contacto aconsejas para un enfrentamiento o pelea? me han hablado muy bien del kick boxing y del nihon tai jitsu.



Evite siempre la pelea, corra si es necesario para no tenerla, trascienda el ego.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Prohiben el uso de esteroides.
> -El motivo es el siguiente: lo mismo que los cacahuetes (y multitud de cosas) pueden ser mortales, los esteroides (al menos en teoría) también podrían ser mortales. Por tanto los prohiben.



¿Y por qué no prohiben también subir al Everest o ir en moto?

O como decía Milton Friedman, si prohibes las drogas por "peligrosas", ¿por qué no prohibes también esquiar?


----------



## autsaider (21 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no prohiben también subir al Everest o ir en moto?
> 
> O como decía Milton Friedman, si prohibes las drogas por "peligrosas", ¿por qué no prohibes también esquiar?



Sirve como ejemplo del inconcebible mundo en que vivimos: 
-prohiben los esteroides cuando lo único que está demostrado es que los aspectos negativos que genera son reversibles
-el mismo político que los prohibe tiene un equipo deportivo y sabe que se meten lo que haga falta para rendir y aguantar
-para justificar su medida usan argumentos absurdos o directamente falsos
-prohiben hacer estudios

Al mismo tiempo toda clase de fármacos ultra tóxicos son legales.


----------



## Jordanpt (21 Abr 2021)

Me acabo de leer el inicio del hilo hasta que me he cansado y me surgen varias preguntas.

El Nike-jitsu es un arte marcial que se practica solo con ropa de marca Nike??

Randiano no te pones chancletas ni cuándo vas a la playa???
Si mañana sales con un pivon que aparece en minifalda y tacones la mandarías a paseo aunque tuvieras una ereccion que no recordabas en 20 años??


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Sirve como ejemplo del inconcebible mundo en que vivimos:
> -prohiben los esteroides cuando lo único que está demostrado es que los aspectos negativos que genera son reversibles
> -el mismo político que los prohibe tiene un equipo deportivo y sabe que se meten lo que haga falta para rendir y aguantar
> -para justificar su medida usan argumentos absurdos o directamente falsos
> ...



Nadie le impide tomar esteroides, así como cualquier otra cosa ilegal...


----------



## Jordanpt (24 Abr 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Nadie le impide tomar esteroides, así como cualquier otra cosa ilegal...



En la práctica te lo impide, sin controles cómo vas a saber que te metes esteroides o la AstraZeneca?


----------



## autsaider (25 Abr 2021)

Por cierto estaba leyendo sobre que inyectaban mercurio a los enfermos de sífilis pese a que la sífilis rara vez era grave (y también inyectaban a los sanos), igual que ahora van a hacernos con el covid, y me he puesto a pensar que parece que hay una guerra permanente contra la población. Y he tenido un momento de inspiración.

La abrumadora mayoría de la gente son alimañas. Son auténticos enemigos de la civilización.

¿Y si resulta que los gobiernos nos ven como una plaga y todo esto del feminazismo, las vacunas y el resto de medidas van destinadas a impedir que las alimañas vivan y se reproduzcan?

Tengo unas ideas que no sé si son de genio o de tarado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Me acabo de leer el inicio del hilo hasta que me he cansado y me surgen varias preguntas.
> 
> El Nike-jitsu es un arte marcial que se practica solo con ropa de marca Nike??
> 
> ...



Nike jutsu es...salir corriendo.

A la playa si no queda más remedio voy con calzado abierto PERO CON SUJECIÓN EN TOBILLO

La minifalda y los tacones a mis ojos devaluan a una mujer


----------



## autsaider (25 Abr 2021)

Se nos abre otro frente survivalista.

Antes si ibas a países atrasados corrías el riesgo de que te robasen un riñón o algo peor. Ahora hay noticias no-oficiales de que eso mismo ocurre en españa en los hospitales públicos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Abr 2021)

AYN, una consulta o petición, ¿existe algún sitio en Internet de donde descargar información útil de survivalistas? me refiero a información de plantas comestibles, setas, medicamentos naturales, trucos de desinfección del agua y cosas así, y también me refiero a archivos descargables, ya sé que hay muchas webs con ese tipo de info, pero me imagino que en algún sitio hay documentación en PDF o similar para descargar directamente y almacenar en disco duro, gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2021)

Circuñan por websites susrvivalistas los manuales del ejército USA donde viene desde cómo filtrar agua a qué planras son comestibles en cada zona del mundo.

Busque por "Field Manual".

Son de acceso libre por ser material oficial USA. Los survivalistas los llevan coleccionando desde los años 1950.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Abr 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> AYN, una consulta o petición, ¿existe algún sitio en Internet de donde descargar información útil de survivalistas? me refiero a información de plantas comestibles, setas, medicamentos naturales, trucos de desinfección del agua y cosas así, y también me refiero a archivos descargables, ya sé que hay muchas webs con ese tipo de info, pero me imagino que en algún sitio hay documentación en PDF o similar para descargar directamente y almacenar en disco duro, gracias.



http://libgen.rs ahí tienes casi todos los libros publicados en el mundo.


----------



## autsaider (28 Abr 2021)

Algo de sentido se empieza a ver en esta locura.

Parece que a finales de los 70 se plantearon hacer un reset de población y economía y montaron el sida. Pero por la razón que fuera luego decidieron dar marcha atrás.

Ahora han decidido llevarlo adelante. Y solo estamos en las primeras fases del plan.


----------



## autsaider (1 May 2021)

He tenido un momento de inspiración y he visto cual va a ser el siguiente paso en esta locura:

Si inyectan a la población una vacuna sin estudios clínicos, sin garantias de ninguna clase, con sobradas evidencias de que va a enfermar y matar, de la que todos los responsables están exentos de hacerse responsables, y la población lo acepta, ¿por qué no seguir en ese plan o incluso ampliarlo?

Mi pronóstico es que van a sacar más vacunas de ese tipo. O quizá repartan a la población algo parecido a pastillas de AZT para que ellos mismos se las tomen. En ambos casos el resultado será el mismo.

Vivimos en un mundo donde lo impensable es la norma.


----------



## autsaider (1 May 2021)

Robert Kiyosaki dice que a corto plazo solo hay dos escenarios posibles:
-o dejan de pagar las pensiones
-o las pagan pero con dinero que no vale nada (o sea: que dejan de pagarlas)

Parece que tenemos la confirmación de otra pieza del puzzle: esto de las vacunas va de acabar con los viejos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> quizá repartan a la población algo parecido a pastillas de AZT para que ellos mismos se las tomen








AZT Covidiano para otoño en UK|Preparan "antivirales" para q "casos" se los traguen "antes de desarrollar covid". Los llaman COVID PILLS (guiño, codo)


Llevan tiempo anunciando el AZT Redux para la "Covid": Britain will have pills to treat Covid at home 'by the autumn'. Ardo en deseos por leer el prospecto de esos "antivirales". Y eso que sé perfectamente las advertencias que hará el prospecto. Y los covidiotas los engullirán lo mismo. Y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (2 May 2021)

Ya tenemos otra pieza del puzzle.

En los 70 pensaron en darnos algo que nos destroce el sistema inmunitario y simplemente esperar a que nos muramos. Pero luego algo les hizo cancelar el proyecto.

Ahora han mejorado sus ideas. Dado que la mayoría nos morimos por problemas cardiovasculares, eso indica que ese es nuestro verdadero talón de aquiles:
-Si nos dañan en ese campo van a acortar nuestras vidas una barbaridad.
-Y moriremos de trombos, aplopejias y cosas de esas (que era de lo que ya nos estábamos muriendo de todos modos). Por tanto será difícil que a alguien se le ocurra relacionar una vacuna anticovid con un aumento de los problemas en ese campo.

La verdad es que es un plan muy bien pensado y que además les está saliendo según lo previsto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> En los 70 pensaron en darnos algo que nos destroce el sistema inmunitario



El Club de Roma ya dijo que éramos "demasiados" en los 70.

La pLandemia es como si fuese la "solución" para el "diagnóstico" del Club de Roma...pero con 40 años de retraso.

Es como si el TimoSIDA hubiese sido una "Beta" antes de probar la Plandemia de verdad, la del coronatimo.


----------



## autsaider (2 May 2021)

Newton dijo que el fin del mundo viene en la biblia: será en algún momento después del 2033.

Hoy me entero que los bancos centrales ya están probando la divisa digital. En cierto modo es lógico: como el dinero fiat está quebrado y no quieren volver al oro, pues tienen que inventarse otra cosa.

El próximo paso lógico será implantarnos un chip para que podamos vender y comprar.

Todo esto empieza a asustar.


----------



## AliBey (2 May 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 Gracias por este impresionante trabajo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2021)

Cometió usted el error de darles la espalda.

Espalda a pared, siempre.


----------



## autsaider (5 May 2021)

En Demos dan alguna razón para la esperanza.

USA ha imprimido en solo un año el 25% de todos los dólares que se han impreso en más de 2 siglos. El golpe a su economía productiva es tremendo. En USA ya hay voces importantes del sector financiero diciendo que todo esto del covid tiene que parar. Que si se mueren unos viejos pues que se mueran, pero que no pueden seguir perdiendo puestos ante china. Si allí detienen esta locura creo y espero que aquí harán igual.

Y en Francia primero 20 generales jubilados y luego más de 1000 oficiales en activo han firmado una carta denunciando que la islamización y el racismo antiblanco están llegando ya a unos niveles que convierten la guerra civil en algo inevitable.


----------



## autsaider (9 May 2021)

Otra razón para la esperanza es que no es la primera vez que hacen estas cafrerías. Ya obligaban a inyectarse mercurio a escala masiva por una enfermedad falsa. Y a pesar de eso la gente encontró el modo de salir adelante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Ya obligaban a inyectarse mercurio a escala masiva por una enfermedad falsa








El "VIH/SIDA" es una "SÍFILIS II" o "Sífilis, Segunda Parte" (Autopsia de un viejo FRAUDE MÉDICO, la


Presento uno de mis hilos más raros: Un montón de referencias y citas de viejos libros y revistas, y todo sobre un tema del cual ya apenas se habla: La Sífilis. * La Sífilis (a mi juicio y al de muchos otros que les voy a presentar en este hilo) era un Fraude. Fraude en el (altamente dudoso)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (13 May 2021)

Si es cierto lo de que se pegan los imanes, entonces quizá las vacunas consisten en meternos sales metálicas y luego activarlas con 5g.


----------



## autsaider (14 May 2021)

Nos dijeron que no se podrá viajar sin pcr ni vacuna. Alguien comentó que eso es para asustar y que la gente se vacune. Ahora resulta que si se puede viajar sin pcr ni vacuna.

Nos dicen que habrá multas y coaciones para el que no se vacune o que directamente te vacunarán a la fuerza. Tengo la esperanza de que eso lo digan para asustar y que la gente se vacune.


----------



## autsaider (14 May 2021)

En usa ahora salen los gobernadores ofreciendo un menú de hamburguesas, patatas y refresco al que se ponga la vacuna. Y no tendrán que llevar mascarilla. Y en algún sitio también les dan 1000 dólares por vacunarse.

Da miedo lo que está ocurriendo. No solo porque es esperpéntico y propio de una sociedad moribunda, sino porque lo mismo lo siguiente que hacen es hacerla obligatoria.

Quizás estamos en la fase de zanahoria y luego llega la del palo.

Esperemos que no.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Nos dijeron que no se podrá viajar sin pcr ni vacuna. Alguien comentó que eso es para asustar y que la gente se vacune. Ahora resulta que si se puede viajar sin pcr ni vacuna.
> 
> Nos dicen que habrá multas y coaciones para el que no se vacune o que directamente te vacunarán a la fuerza. Tengo la esperanza de que eso lo digan para asustar y que la gente se vacune.


----------



## autsaider (15 May 2021)

Creo que lo que ocurre no va a andar muy lejos de esto:

La teoría estructural negativa dice que incluso el mayor acertijo que puedas concebir está basado en una idea muy simple, que es posible que la respuesta esté delante de tus narices, y que analices lo que puedes ver para deducir lo que no puedes ver: así es como los planos empiezan a revelarse.

De momento esto que doy son datos mitad oficiales, mitad no-oficiales:

China en secreto ha minado el oro de su territorio. Una sección de su ejército en exclusiva se dedica a hacerlo desde el 76 sin importar que el coste de explotación sea superior al valor de mercado del oro. Además han montado un mercado para comprar todo el oro que se pueda en el mercado oficial y el negro. El resultado es que china tiene las mayores reservas de oro.

¿Qué van a hacer con ello? No van a montar un patrón oro que desplace al dólar como todos estáis pensando. El plan chino es más enrevesado que eso.

La divisa digital impone nuevas reglas de funcionamiento en el sistema monetario y financiero. Pero tampoco van a tratar de imponerla. No de momento.

Robert Kiyosaki dice que solo hay dos escenarios posibles y que lo estamos viviendo ya:
-o los estados occidentales se declaran en bancarrota
-o siguen pagando pero con dinero que no vale nada
-tanto si se trata de uno como de otro va a haber hasta hambre

Lo que están haciendo nuestros bancos centrales es la segunda opción: estan creando dinero a un nivel sin precedentes en toda la historia. Si se levantan las cuarentenas y el dinero empieza a circular, el resultado será el colapso inevitable y la gente irá al dólar tratando de salvar lo que pueda. Pero incluso el dólar también colapsará y entonces si que vendrá el hambre.

Cuando eso ocurra los chinos no van a suplantar al dólar, en vez de eso van a implantar la divisa digital. El objetivo es hacer un bypass al dólar y al sistema de pagos swift. Una nueva moneda (esta vez digital) hace necesario crear nuevas reglas para el sistema económico mundial. Para evitar que occidente imponga sus reglas, china va a esperar a que la economía occidental esté en la uci, entonces será china la que podrá imponer sus reglas.

Un tiempo después volverán al oro.


----------



## autsaider (15 May 2021)

Lo amplio:

El mundo no es algo estático. Lo único que nunca cambia es que todo está en continuo cambio. No hay ni puede haber status quo. Eso significa que solo existen dos opciones: o avanzas o retrocedes. Como nadie quiere quedarse atrás (porque tu supervivencia depende de que no te quedes atrás) pues hay que competir y, a veces, luchar.

Desde que se inventaron las armas nucleares el concepto de guerra total no tiene sentido. Ahora hay que buscar otras formas de tumbar al adversario. Y eso está haciendo china contra su mayor rival: occidente.

El oro es como las cartas del poker: unos fingen que tienen más y otros que tienen menos. Se estima que china posee 28.000 toneladas. Aunque podrían ser más: China Owns A Lot More Gold Than It’s Letting On | GoldBroker.com Solo china sabe cuanto oro tiene realmente.

China quiso en el 2019 volver al oro: World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times pero le dijeron nones.

Poco después china tomó medidas de guerra económica (paralización de la producción, ruptura de la cadena de distribución y pagos, bloqueo de barcos mercantes en los puertos...) para luchar contra un virus. Y les funcionó. Los bill gates del mundo están vendiendo para invertir en empresas de basura, cadenas de supermercados y cosas así. O sea: invierten en lo único que seguirá funcionando en un entorno de debacle total. Si los ricachones ven que vamos al colapso es porque vamos al colapso.

Con el disfraz de emergencia sanitaria los chinos han puesto en marcha la siguiente guerra económica:
-Ruptura de los sistemas productivos y comerciales. Si antes dependiamos de china ahora lo hacemos todavía más. Eso le da a china un poder negociador enorme.
-Ruptura de los sistemas financieros. Para evitar una cadena de impagos los bancos centrales han creado dinero como nadie habría imaginado. Ya no pueden subir los tipos de interés sin hundir todo el sistema. Ya no encuentran compradores y la deuda es asumida por los bancos centrales sabiendo que es impagable. Y si pudieramos poner la economía en marcha, en realidad tampoco podríamos porque todo ese dinero al empezar a circular nos hará colapsar. ¿Estamos en un game over definitivo? Todo apunta a que si.
-Ruptura en la producción de materias primas con la consiguiente escasez, subida de precios y acaparamiento. Hemos entrado en una espiral y esto no ha hecho más que empezar.
-El sistema dolar y swift no puede arreglar esto y serán abandonados. Para revertir la situación hace falta un nuevo sistema monetario con unas reglas nuevas: la divisa digital.
-La divisa digital necesita una referencia monetaria común para permitir el comercio internacional. El oro.

¿Qué pinta el oro en todo esto?

Se puede competir creando productos de mejor calidad que la competencia o creando productos más baratos que nadie. En occidente ya casi no hacemos ni lo uno ni lo otro. La economía occidental consiste en deudas totalmente impagables y clasificadas como AAA debido al fraude. En empresas que subsisten a base de operaciones fraudulentas. Etc. Lo único que sostiene en pie a la economía occidental es el fraude. El desmadre que hemos montado tendría que resolverse por las buenas aunque solo sea para que no arrastremos al resto del mundo con nosotros. Pero nosotros no estamos dispuestos a resolverlo por las buenas. Así que se va a resolver por las malas.

Los malos de esta película somos nosotros. Y los chinos son los que vienen a traer orden y civilización. Por eso necesitan el oro. Porque es lo único que puede traer un sistema monetario estable.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2021)

¿No ponen multa con esto?
¿Los covitarados no se te encaran?
¿Hay mascarillas de rejilla que no sean transparentes (o al menos no tan transparentes)?

El asunto no es para tomárselo a broma:








TEST DE OXIGENO CON MASCARILLA; RESULTADO: PELIGRO POR FALTA DE OXIGENO


View TEST DE OXIGENO CON MASCARILLA; RESULTADO: PELIGRO POR FALTA DE OXIGENO on Odysee




odysee.com












Mascarillas: medición del nivel de oxigeno


Una prueba más de lo que va a pasar usando las mascarillas continuamente




odysee.com












Saturación de oxigeno en mascarillas


Si la saturación de oxigeno es menor al 16% es un riesgo perjudicial para la salud.




odysee.com


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿No ponen multa con esto?
> ¿Los covitarados no se te encaran?
> ¿Hay mascarillas de rejilla que no sean transparentes (o al menos no tan transparentes)?
> 
> ...



Esta es la mía y nadie se me ha encarado. Ayer un padre del colegio me comentó algo mientras hablaba con él, me dijo que transparente. Le dije que cumplía la legalidad y que no me pienso fastidiar mi salud. 
No lo dijo tampoco a malas. Mi hija lleva también una de estas y algún niño le ha dicho que se va a morir, pero vamos, que nos la suda.


----------



## autsaider (22 May 2021)

Ya tenemos un posible timming.

Las vacunas llevan nanopartículas de grafeno en dosis masivas. Y el 5g las pone en marcha para que maten. En mes y medio es el encendido global del 5g.


----------



## autsaider (23 May 2021)

Ya sabemos algunas cosas con bastante certeza:
-las vacunas no llevan arn, ni proteina espiga ni nada de lo que nos han contado
-las vacunas llevan nanopartículas de un compuesto que en frio no tiene propiedades magnéticas, pero en calor si
-el compuesto pueden ser muchas cosas, pero seguramente es algún derivado del grafeno
-pfizer, astra y moderna está comprobado que los llevan, las demás no se ha comprobado pero podemos suponer que también
-en nuestro cuerpo crea montones de problemas
-el cuerpo detecta el envenenamiento y se defiende de ello, una consecuencia de esa lucha del organismo son los trombos
-la solución es un extracto de aceite de pino rojo, pero la cadena productiva quedó desmantelada en el 2018, así que no se puede comprar en ningún sitio
-se puede recurrir a poner imanes de magnetoterapia en la zona de la vacuna y a comer plata coloidal (se llama así pero en realidad es plata iónica)
-la verdadera matanza empieza en mes y medio cuando pongan en marcha el 5g a escala global

Los covitarados van a tener su holocausto. Solo que esta vez será un holocausto real.


----------



## autsaider (23 May 2021)

Ya tenemos otro misterio resuelto: el ligero aumento de mortalidad el año pasado.

Resulta que a los ancianos de las residencias les dieron fármacos que están contraindicados para mayores de 65 años porque destrozan el sistema inmune. Además les quitaban las mascarillas cuando iban a rociar sus habitaciones con cosas tóxicas y les daban fármacos que provocan asfixia. Cuando el anciano tenía asfixia entonces le daban morfina en cantidad enorme y se olvidaban de él hasta que se muriera. Además les pusieron unas vacunas que no eran vacunas y les hicieron unas intubaciones que no eran intubaciones.

Eso si: todos ellos murieron de covid según los médicos.

En internet hay hasta documentales al respecto.


----------



## autsaider (23 May 2021)

Esta información me ha dejado sorprendido. Viene de la doctora albarracin:
-¿Aislaron el virus? No
-¿Secuenciaron el genoma? No
-¿Lo purificaron? No
-¿Lo fotografiaron? No
-¿Lo hallaron en autopsias? No
-¿Lo presentaron ante la ciencia para analizarlo? No
-¿Pueden fabricar una vacuna sin la cepa del virus? No
-¿Pueden asegurar que existe el virus? No

Las supuestas pruebas de su existencia solo las tienen la oms y los científicos militares de china. Cuando los profesionales las piden les dan la callada por respuesta o datos generados por ordenador.

Los test pcr son totalmente inespecíficos. Los que dan positivo al coronavirus no lo hacen por tener coronavirus, sino por tener cualquier otro patógeno.

¿Será verdad algo de esto? Hay montones de datos que que empuja a pensar que esto es verdad al menos en parte. Resulta que hay 0 evidencia de que el virus haya matado a alguien. Todas las muertes anotadas por covid son un fraude. Incluso al que muere atropellado lo catalogan como "muerto por covid".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿No ponen multa con esto?
> ¿Los covitarados no se te encaran?
> ¿Hay mascarillas de rejilla que no sean transparentes (o al menos no tan transparentes)?



La policía jamás se interesa por mí.

Sólo en hospitales y una vez en el polígono de tiro me han dicho que "esa mascarilla no vale". Me he puesto una "higiénica" encima y en paz.


----------



## autsaider (23 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Ya tenemos un posible timming.
> 
> Las vacunas llevan nanopartículas de grafeno en dosis masivas. Y el 5g las pone en marcha para que maten. En mes y medio es el encendido global del 5g.



Amplio la información:

Lo inician en mes y medio pero tomará un tiempo antes de que marche como es debido.

En realidad seguramente tenemos no 40 sino más de 100 días. Lo más probable es que la matanza empiece en otono/invierno.

Los covitarados van a tener su holocausto.


----------



## Catártico (24 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Amplio la información:
> 
> Lo inician en mes y medio pero tomará un tiempo antes de que marche como es debido.
> 
> ...



No sería mejor esperar a que esté vacunada la mayoría de la población?


----------



## autsaider (25 May 2021)

Lo único que le da sentido a los datos disponibles es que haya dos vacunas y que las aplican por zonas:
-una zona donde el grueso son progres paguiteros y votantes de podemos: a los que acuden a vacunarse les ponen la negra
-una zona donde el grueso son gente relativamente decente: a los que acuden a vacunarse les ponen la blanca

Está en marcha una despoblación pero selectiva.

Imagino que los del psoe y podemos querrán llenar esto de moronegros para tratar de compensar la reducción en su número de votantes.


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Si el gobierno pretende inyectarnos a la fuerza ¿qué hará la poli y el ejército? ¿protegerán a los ciudadanos como es su obligación? ¿o atacarán a la gente? La cuestión es importante.

Creo que tus padres son policias o algo así. Por eso te pregunto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2021)

Es imprevisible qué harían.

La RDA desapareció porque la policía no estaba dispuesta a disparar sobre manifestantes.


----------



## autsaider (6 Jun 2021)

Supongamos que el gobierno manda a la poli a inyectar a la fuerza y que no puedes huir del país. ¿Qué harías?


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Jun 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Spin Off de este hilo:
> 
> Mad Max: Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante "Jungla de Asfalto" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
> Concepto básico.
> ...



Muy bueno. Pero no dices una mierda de como sobrevivir y desenbolverse en un ambiente toxico como es el laboral. 3000 personas al año mueren en accidentes de trabajo. Millones sufren acoso laboral muchos se suicidaran, otros sufriran problemas de corazon y demas relaccionado. De eso ni pio.

Pues te digo que tu hilo se queda incompleto de cojones.

Recomiendas boxeo para aprender a defenderse y ganar seguridad?


----------



## autsaider (19 Jun 2021)

Mi intuición me dice que el gobierno pretende quitar las mascarillas, esperar unas semanas o meses, luego hacer los fraudulentos test pcr para simular que la pandemia se ha disparado, y entonces vete a saber lo que tendrán pensado.


----------



## autsaider (20 Jun 2021)

En medio de tanto horror traigo una buena noticia. Y es que creo que nos vamos a salvar de tener que inyectarnos.

La tele alemana anuncia por error el covid21: 

Yo imagino que ha sido un error y que en realidad tenían decidido anunciarlo este otoño pero por error se les ha colado.

Por tanto los covitarados (y son millones) dentro de poco empezarán a exigir una inyección contra el covid21 cuando todavía quedan millones sin inyectar del covid19. Nuestros verídicos medios informativos dentro de poco estarán diciendo que el covid19 no hace nada, que el verdadero peligro está en el covid21. Y nuestros sagaces funcionarios dentro de poco tendrán que inyectar de covid21.

Por tanto nos salvaremos.


----------



## autsaider (22 Jun 2021)

Si te pinchan una posible solución es aplicarte dmso en la zona y colocar un imán terapeutico con gasa. También tomar cisteina y acetil cisteina.


----------



## autsaider (27 Jun 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2

Hay dos videos que se grabaron casi el mismo día y donde la poli acudió por el mismo motivo:
-En un video una mujer les explica a los polis que si quieren echar la puerta abajo primero tienen que conseguir una orden judicial. Pues les da igual.
-En otro video los polis acuden y en cuanto descubren que el que sale es un juez no le piden mascarilla ni nada, se disculpan y se van.

Recordarles la ley a los agentes de la ley resulta que no sirve de nada. Resulta que lo que si que sirve es que ellos sepan que lo van a pasar mal si siguen fastidiando.

¿Significa esto que la poli avasalla al que percibe por debajo y huye del que percibe por arriba?
¿Significa esto que cuando la poli venga a fastidiar la única solución es hacerles ver que lo van a pasar mal como sigan por ese camino?


----------



## autsaider (29 Jun 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 

¿Que hacer si los covitarados te increpan por llevar mascara de rejilla o por ir sin mascarilla?


----------



## autsaider (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jul 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> ¿Que hacer si los covitarados te increpan por llevar mascara de rejilla o por ir sin mascarilla?



Mirarles evaluando los como potencial amenaza, guardar sepulcral silencio y seguir andando

Hay personas que no merecen que les contesté siquiera


----------



## autsaider (8 Jul 2021)

Estoy viendo un canal de artes marciales y me ha hecho gracia una cosa.

Dice que si ves que apalean a alguien no debes entrometerte porque 99% de las veces se trata de un imbécil que se ha buscado él solo la paliza. Si intervienes estarás evitando que reciba lo que se merece. Así que quédate al margen.

Esto coincide con lo que contaba Jordan Peterson de que los desgraciados del mundo casi siempre son víctimas de si mismos. Puede haber alguno que no se lo merezca, pero se trata de la excepción que confirma la regla. Cuando alguien está en la mierda puedes apostar a que se lo ha buscado él solito.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jul 2021)

Otro motivo para no meterse es que esta Sociedad tiene cero simpatía por el "Vigilante".

Uno va a tener 100 problemas policiales y judiciales si lesiona a alguien defendiendo a un tercero.

Adicionalmente, se nos niega el porte de Tazers o de armas subletales de defensa, como las pistolas que disparan bolas con fuerza de puñetazos o gas irritante.

Es la Sociedad que los progres quieren. Que la disfruten.


----------



## autsaider (18 Jul 2021)

Juzguen si es cierto lo que puse en el mensaje mio anterior:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jul 2021)

Joder.

Lo importante que es mantener la distancia.

Y la guardia alta.

En Karate tenemos automatizadas ambas cosas. Ese punzonazo no hubiese entrado nunca: Distancia + Parada automática.

La de sopapos que he dado a alevines hasta que automatizan la guardia alta.


----------



## autsaider (18 Jul 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> Lo importante que es mantener la distancia.
> 
> ...



Ese ha perdido el ojo por ponerse a hacer el cafre con la persona equivocada.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2021)

Por cualquier chorrada se lía. Y eso que parece un barrio de clase media.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2021)

Peleando con una cerveza en la mano...jojojojo


----------



## autsaider (27 Jul 2021)

Resumen del video: 

Chavez tomó el poder pasito a pasito con plata y plomo. Sobornó a todo el que hiciera falta. Asesinó, encarceló o deportó al que se le opuso. Sus matones actuaban incluso en plena calle a plena luz del día. Montó un entramado legal, político y clienteral donde él era prácticamente un rey absolutista.

Él llegó a un país con desequilibrios y población radicalizada, pero en general muy rico y civilizado. Se dedicó a despilfarrar el dinero porque su regimen era intrínsecamente nefasto y corrupto. La deuda se volvió impagable. Las empresas públicas fueron las primeras en ser asaltadas para poner a los fieles al régimen. Luego nacionalizó las privadas para hacer lo mismo. La clase empresarial tuvo que huir porque los mataban.

Entonces se acabó el dinero. Y Venezuela acabó convertida en lo que es hoy. Un abismo del que no van a salir nunca.

No es que Maduro sea peor que Chavez. Son los dos una aberración. Es que Chavez cogió un país mucho más rico, civilizado y funcional del que cogió Maduro.

Me asusta porque veo paralelismos entre eso y este país. Nosotros ahora mismo estamos en la etapa pre-chavez cuando el ambiente se radicaliza y se precariza. Si nos echan del euro tendremos un chavez.


----------



## autsaider (22 Ago 2021)

Aquí hay otro tipo de survivalismo, el de los encuentros con nuestra gloriosa policia:









Aeropuerto de Ibiza Dr ANGEL RUIZ: Así se ejerce el derecho a la libre circulación art 139.2 CE


El Dr Angel Ruiz Valdepeñas de regreso a Ibiza, en el aeropuerto se niega a presentar y a rellenar el código QR. Asimismo se niega a presentar el certificado de vacunación ante los miembros de protecc




rumble.com





1º El poli le pregunta y cuando le contesta le interrumpe: grosería de tamaño cósmico.

2º Le interrumpe para pedirle el dni: hay pocos casos en los que está justificado pedirlo y no le da ninguna razón; se lo pide porque cree que así lo va a intimidar.

3º El poli con los brazos cruzados, aire de perdonavidas y tratándolo como basura: busca provocarlo.

4º El poli le amenaza con mandarle una multa cuando sabe que no le va a llegar ninguna: lo hace porque cree que así lo va a asustar.

5º Ya por último lo acusa de malos modos y sin explicarle que ha hecho.

Está claro que el poli sabe que hay cámaras por todos lados y que no puede atizar o detener a alguien solo porque le da placer. Así que hace todo lo posible para provocarlo con la esperanza de que el otro pierda los papeles y poder dar rienda suelta a sus deseos. El médico 100% seguro que ya tiene experiencia en estos casos. Y lo ha esquivado.

He visto unos cuantos videos de la policia y ya resulta hasta cómico porque son todos iguales. Casi dan ganas de pedirles que por una vez sean originales, que no hagan siempre lo mismo en el mismo orden.

¿Y qué hacemos en una situación así? Se me ocurren dos vias de acción:
A) Cuando se acercan decir estamos en la calle tal, el día tal, a la hora tal y vienen dos guardias que han bajado del coche con matrícula tal. ¿Qué puedo hacer por ustedes agentes? Ellos te pedirán que expliques lo ocurrido. En ese momento se les contesta que hoy día hay cámaras en todas partes y que la gente tiene derecho a guardar silencio, a recurrir las multas ilegales, y a usar la ley para hacerles todo el daño posible a los que te pongan multas ilegales.
B) Cuando se acercan decir estamos en la calle tal, el día tal, a la hora tal y vienen dos guardias que han bajado del coche con matrícula tal. ¿Qué puedo hacer por ustedes agentes? Ellos te pedirán que expliques lo ocurrido. Se les contesta que me acojo a mi derecho a no declarar.

¿Algún falló en mi planteamiento? ¿Algún plan C que no contemplo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ago 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Le interrumpe para pedirle el dni: hay pocos casos en los que está justificado pedirlo



Uhm...según tengo entendido en España un CFSE te puede pedir el DNI sin motivo alguno. Porque sí.

No hay probable cause en expaña.


----------



## autsaider (23 Ago 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Uhm...según tengo entendido en España un CFSE te puede pedir el DNI sin motivo alguno. Porque sí.
> 
> No hay probable cause en expaña.



*El/la policía insiste en que te identifiques:*

Pregúntale el porqué. En cumplimiento del art. 16.2 de la Ley 4/2015 de protección de la seguridad ciudadana [conocida como Ley Mordaza], están obligados a informar _de_ _modo inmediato y comprensible de las razones de dicha solicitud, _y el art 16.1 de la Ley 4/2015 de protección de la seguridad ciudadana (conocida como Ley Mordaza) establece que podrán requerirte la identificación si:a) hay indicios de que has podido participar en la comisión de una infracción,
b) cuando, según la circunstancias, se considere razonablemente necesario para prevenir la comisión de un delito.



Breve Manual | ¡Di No a las Identificaciones!


----------



## autsaider (24 Ago 2021)

Puede que ya tenga la respuesta.

Se le dice a menos que esté detenido no tengo que contestarte a nada y si estoy detenido no tengo que contestarte a nada a menos que esté presente mi abogado. Si me detienes mira con lupa que no haya un solo punto flojo en mi detención porque entonces has hecho un secuestro y vas a la cárcel.

¿Me he dejado algo?


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Puede que ya tenga la respuesta.
> 
> Se le dice a menos que esté detenido no tengo que contestarte a nada y si estoy detenido no tengo que contestarte a nada a menos que esté presente mi abogado. Si me detienes mira con lupa que no haya un solo punto flojo en mi detención porque entonces has hecho un secuestro y vas a la cárcel.
> 
> ¿Me he dejado algo?



Empurar a un policía en este país es harto difícil. 
Con las grabaciones tienes alguna opción, pero jodido también.


----------



## autsaider (7 Oct 2021)

Estoy leyendo un libro de judo verbal del año 2007 escrito por un poli de estados unidos. Dice que el 90% de las quejas que reciben tienen que ver con el tono: "el poli fue grosero", "me trató como si fuera tonto", etc. Y dice que las investigan.

Aquello es otro mundo claramente. Pero ¿podemos hacer lo mismo aquí?


----------



## Fukuoka San (7 Oct 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Aquí hay otro tipo de survivalismo, el de los encuentros con nuestra gloriosa policia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





En ese mismo canal tienes más vídeos explicando que puede hacer y que no puede hacer la policía.


----------



## corto maltes (7 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *CAMÚFLESE*
> 
> ​*Camúflese*. Por ejemplo no vayan por la calle por una bandera española, sea esta bicolor (Roja y Gualda) o tricolor ("Republicana").​​​Los hechos -desgraciadamente- me dan la razón:​​Agreden a una ciudadana por llevar la bandera republicana​
> 
> ...



Camiseta de VOX..








Así quedó la joven que sufrió una violación en Reus por llevar una camiseta de Vox


Imágenes de cómo quedó la joven violada, Judith Martín, por tres magrebíes en Reus por llevar una camiseta de Vox.




okdiario.com


----------



## autsaider (14 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2

Una cosa es la ley tal cual, otra cosa es la ley traducida y otra cosa es el análisis de qué tenemos que hacer al respecto. Ejemplo concreto:

*Esto es la ley tal cual:*

Están exentos de responsabilidad criminal:

El que obre en defensa de la persona o derechos propios o ajenos, siempre que concurran los requisitos siguientes:

Primero. Agresión ilegítima. En caso de defensa de los bienes se reputará agresión ilegítima el ataque a los mismos que constituya delito y los ponga en grave peligro de deterioro o pérdida inminentes. En caso de defensa de la morada o sus dependencias, se reputará agresión ilegítima la entrada indebida en aquélla o éstas.

Segundo. Necesidad racional del medio empleado para impedirla o repelerla.

Tercero. Falta de provocación suficiente por parte del defensor.

*Esto es la ley traducida:*

Cuando te agreden puedes defenderte, pero con la condición de que tienes que razonar cual es el método de defensa a tu alcance que sea menos lesivo y utilizar solo ese.

*Esto es el análisis de qué debemos hacer cuando te agreden:*

Hay cosas que son biológicamente imposibles:
-A una mujer no se le puede pedir que geste un feto en 2 meses y ser tratada como una delincuente por gestar un feto microscópico.
-A un hombre no se le puede pedir que vea con los ojos cerrados y ser tratado como un delincuentes por no ver nada.
-Razonar cuando te agreden es biológicamente imposible. Los que dictan leyes imposibles de cumplir lo que están haciendo es obligar a la gente a vivir fuera de la ley y a usar life hacks.

Pues mi pregunta es que tiene que haber un libro donde aparezca la ley traducida. O mejor aún: tiene que haber un libro que haga un análisis de qué debemos hacer. Me resulta muy difícil de creer que no existan libros así. El problema es que no conozco ninguno y no sé por donde empezar a buscarlos.

¿Me ayudas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> a menos que esté detenido no tengo que contestarte a nada



Yo no me saldría de la frase _*"no tengo nada que declarar, señor agente"*_.

Oficial, respetuoso y hermético.


----------



## autsaider (19 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo no me saldría de la frase _*"no tengo nada que declarar, señor agente"*_.
> 
> Oficial, respetuoso y hermético.



A ver si lo entiendo: 

Les dices eso y sigues tu camino. Y si te vuelven a llamar les dices "¿estoy detenido o necesitan mis datos para multarme? pues que tengan buena tarde". Y te marchas.


----------



## SPQR (10 Nov 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 aquí un par de libros para añadir a la biblioteca de autodefensa junto con un humilde bastón. Prepping de 1887. 






Manual de esgrima de espada y palo-baston | D.Antonio Alvares Garcia | download


Manual de esgrima de espada y palo-baston | D.Antonio Alvares Garcia | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org








 No dice de cuantos lumens, pero es evidente que se te adelantó en mas de un siglo, Ayn.






El baston el arma del caballero | Dohrenwend Robert E. | download


El baston el arma del caballero | Dohrenwend Robert E. | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org










Elementos de esgrima para instruir al soldado de infanteria. | Don Jaime Merelo y Casademunt | download


Elementos de esgrima para instruir al soldado de infanteria. | Don Jaime Merelo y Casademunt | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org










Ensenaza general de la Esgrima del sable | Don Jose Cortes y Dominguez | download


Ensenaza general de la Esgrima del sable | Don Jose Cortes y Dominguez | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org










Esgrima carabina armada con bayoneta. | Liborio Vendell y Eduart | download


Esgrima carabina armada con bayoneta. | Liborio Vendell y Eduart | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org


----------



## autsaider (18 Nov 2021)

Lo que me sorprende es la pasividad con la que aceptan los golpes. ¿Por miedo a la policia y al juez?


----------



## Cormac (19 Nov 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es la pasividad con la que aceptan los golpes. ¿Por miedo a la policia y al juez?



Hay gente que se queda paralizada. No saben reaccionar, por terror o lo que sea.
De adultos pelearse no es común. Mi última pelea a puñetazos fue en la EGB con 12 años.
Luego he tenido si, encontronazos e incluso forjeceos, pero sin llegar al puñetazo puro, que por otra parte puede llegar a ser letal y buscarte la ruina.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Hay gente que se queda paralizada. No saben reaccionar, por terror o lo que sea.
> De adultos pelearse no es común. Mi última pelea a puñetazos fue en la EGB con 12 años.
> Luego he tenido si, encontronazos e incluso forjeceos, pero sin llegar al puñetazo puro, que por otra parte puede llegar a ser letal y buscarte la ruina.



Es un motivo (más) para hacer Artes Marciales.

Automatizas pegarte y defenderte.


----------



## autsaider (20 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo no me saldría de la frase _*"no tengo nada que declarar, señor agente"*_.
> 
> Oficial, respetuoso y hermético.



Si el poli tiene el menor pretexto para atizarte, multarte o detenerte lo hace de inmediato y con placer. Si no lo hace es porque no tiene nada en absoluto contra ti.

Pero no cantes victoria porque entonces pasan al plan B que es tratar de provocarte para que digas o hagas algo que puedan usar en tu contra. Primero te amenazará con que te va a llegar una multa colosal (cuando él sabe que no te va a llegar nada de nada), luego te dirá la grosería más gorda que se le ocurra, etc. El tipo hace eso porque está intentando que respondas en caliente algo que pueda usar en tu contra. Y juegan con ventaja en eso de provocar a la gente, así que intenta no entrar en su juego de provocaciones porque te van a ganar.

A un joyero al que robaron con arma blanca y ahuyentó a los ladrones disparando, la primera vez llamó a la poli y habló con ellos y se dedicaron a joderlo hasta que intervino el juez. La segunda vez que le robaron él no los llamó pero ellos vinieron y lo primero le preguntaron que si está haciendo las mismas imbecilidades que la otra vez. Evidentemente buscaban provocar que hiciese o dijese algo en caliente para poder usarlo en su contra para joderlo. Él ya estaba informado por sus abogados, se dió cuenta y no entró en su juego. La tercera vez que le robaron otra vez hicieron lo mismo.

Ante la poli "no tengo nada que declarar" y punto. Pero aquí viene mi pregunta:

¿Les decimos eso y nos vamos y si nos siguen les seguimos repitiendo lo mismo mientras nos seguimos yendo?


----------



## autsaider (25 Dic 2021)

Me acabo de enterar ahora y todavía estoy en fase de confirmarlo. El Guyton es el principal y el más vendido tratado de fisiología humana. Pues en su edicción del 2016 dice que las mascarillas producen hipoxia, hipercapnia, hipertensión, pérdida de concentración y memoria, facilita la transmisión de enfermedades aéreas porque paraliza a los macrófagos del pulmón, y un montón de problemas más.

No imaginaba yo que fuera tan nefasto. Está claro que tenemos que pensar en formas de no llevarla. Esto es una cuestión de supervivencia. Por eso lo pongo aquí.


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Dic 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Si el poli tiene el menor pretexto para atizarte, multarte o detenerte lo hace de inmediato y con placer. Si no lo hace es porque no tiene nada en absoluto contra ti.
> 
> Pero no cantes victoria porque entonces pasan al plan B que es tratar de provocarte para que digas o hagas algo que puedan usar en tu contra. Primero te amenazará con que te va a llegar una multa colosal (cuando él sabe que no te va a llegar nada de nada), luego te dirá la grosería más gorda que se le ocurra, etc. El tipo hace eso porque está intentando que respondas en caliente algo que pueda usar en tu contra. Y juegan con ventaja en eso de provocar a la gente, así que intenta no entrar en su juego de provocaciones porque te van a ganar.
> 
> ...


----------



## hijodeputin (21 Ene 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> Una cosa es la ley tal cual, otra cosa es la ley traducida y otra cosa es el análisis de qué tenemos que hacer al respecto. Ejemplo concreto:
> 
> ...



Seguis pensado que la ambigüedad de la ley es casualidad, que la desprotección del ciudadano también es casualidad y que se dejen determinadas cosas(muchas en realidad) a la interpretación de los jueces también es casualidad. España es un pais al que le viene grande ser democracia(no llega a ello, Trevijano dixit), tenemos 4 libertades que hay que pelear a veces y 2 o 3 ni siquiera te las conceden. España es argentina o rumania sin el euro, gente muy baja y rastrera en general, un pais bananero donde sin el euro y nuestros socios estariamos con tasas de criminalidad de el salvador. El problema es que nos creemos lo que no somos y legislamos bajo esa ciencia ficción y premisas totalmente equivocadas. Cuando uno se hace una composición de lugar de españa empieza a entender cosas.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

En realidad, tal vez no es tanto esfuerzo si lo interiorizas y aprendes todo.

Probablemente es más esfuerzo lavarse los dientes y las manos, que salir del coche como un APC. Que lo que cuesta, eso sí, es interiorizar todo eso para hacerlo de verdad.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (24 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hay gente que se queda paralizada. No saben reaccionar, por terror o lo que sea.
> De adultos pelearse no es común. Mi última pelea a puñetazos fue en la EGB con 12 años.
> Luego he tenido si, encontronazos e incluso forjeceos, pero sin llegar al puñetazo puro, que por otra parte puede llegar a ser letal y buscarte la ruina.



Si no tienes mucha idea, lo mejor es buscar la mandíbula o los testículos. Ambos con un golpe seco y espontáneo. Sin pensar. Normalmente si lo ejecutas bien puedes conseguir un k.o. durante varios minutos. Suficiente para rematar o abandonar el lugar.


----------



## autsaider (26 Ene 2022)

https://www.goreflix.co/data/video/22/22987-6cb60efc0a803f6935c98dca189aa7f9.mp4


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2022)

Preparacionismo: - Vizcaya|3 policías y 2 securetas mandados al hospital mismo día en 2 incidentes distintos|Los "protectores" son incapaces de cuidarse a sí mismos


https://www.elcorreo.com/bizkaia/margen-derecha/agreden-punetazos-patadas-dos-vigiantes-metro-sopela-20220127123343-nt.html https://www.elcorreo.com/bizkaia/apalean-policias-vecino-20220127202853-nt.html Deia la del metro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Salchichonio (28 Ene 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Amplio la información:
> 
> Lo inician en mes y medio pero tomará un tiempo antes de que marche como es debido.
> 
> ...



Joder que risas con los que se creen estás cosas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> https://www.goreflix.co/data/video/22/22987-6cb60efc0a803f6935c98dca189aa7f9.mp4



La que da o no sabe que puede matar o dejar inválida a la que recibe o -peor aún- no le importa.

La que recibe es tonta sin solución.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La que da o no sabe que puede matar o dejar inválida a la que recibe o -peor aún- no le importa.
> 
> La que recibe es tonta sin solución.



Nos falta contexto. La actitud de la que recibe podría ser la de dejarse, porque ve que no le está haciendo una mierda, y así que "pague la pena" por lo que ha hecho y la otra ya la deje en paz (imagínate que le ha hecho algo tremendo o que pueda así ser visto... se folló a su marido en el funeral de un familiar y encima tiró y perdió las cenizas).

No digo que eso sea lo perfecto o lo que yo haría o dejaría de hacer, pero digo que es algo que lo explicaría sin tener que llamarla tonta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La actitud de la que recibe podría ser la de dejarse, porque ve que no le está haciendo una mierda,



Le está dando en la cabeza.

Son subnormales, las dos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ene 2022)

Tengo cuarto seguro rodeado de 4 perímetros concéntricos en mi casa, con alarmas conectadas a CR, más comida y agua para meses, más algo de energía FV más unos hierrillos viejos muy chulos.

Si la cosa se pone realmente fea me largo a Suiza y allí veré. Vivo a unas horas de Francia y guardo siempre en casa 40 litros de gasóleo (aparte del depósito del coche) que voy rotando. Sé llegar a Francia por carreteras muy, muy secundarias.


----------



## autsaider (5 Feb 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo cuarto seguro rodeado de 4 perímetros concéntricos en mi casa, con alarmas conectadas a CR, más comida y agua para meses, más algo de energía FV más unos hierrillos viejos muy chulos.
> 
> Si la cosa se pone realmente fea me largo a Suiza y allí veré. Vivo a unas horas de Francia y guardo siempre en casa 40 litros de gasóleo (aparte del depósito del coche) que voy rotando. Sé llegar a Francia por carreteras muy, muy secundarias.



Si no se puede viajar sin pasaporte covid supongo que tampoco te puedes establecer en Francia o en Suiza sin pasaporte covid. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (5 Feb 2022)

Buenas

A ver, subo un hilo para preguntar a @AYN RANDiano2 y a quienes sepan sobre este tipo de productos






linterna autodefensa bate – Koop linterna autodefensa bate met gratis verzending op AliExpress version


linterna autodefensa bate van hoge kwaliteit met gratis internationale verzending op AliExpress




nl.aliexpress.com





Linternas de Aluminio con forma y solidez de bate de baseball. Sirven para deslumbrar al atacante, pero tambien para jugar al baseball . Entiendo que si no son extensibles pues en principio no debería dar ningún tipo de problema en aduanas o correos ¿correcto?

las porras o defensas extensibles estan prohibidas
¿Puedo comprar una defensa extensible en España de forma legal? – Material Policial y táctico )

Otra cosa es que te registre algún día el maletero un poli al que le caigas mal, entonces quizas haya multa aunque sea una linterna.

Pongo una foto del modelo extensible, aunque pregunto por la no extensible


----------



## calopez (6 Feb 2022)

Cierro este hilo y abro uno nuevo porque consume los recursos de medio foro.


----------

